# New Leaf: Welcome Amiibo Update General Discussion



## Qwerty111

_We will be using this thread as our main thread for discussing the update. New threads for new substantial information and news are still welcome, as well as if you wish to start a separate discussion for specific aspect of the update. But minor news and general discussion belongs in here. - Justin_

- - - - - - - - -



Spoiler: Pre-Update text



This is not a drill!




The amiibo cards intended for Happy Home Designer and amiibo Festival will get functionality in ACNL! From what I can see, you can use the cards to add villagers..? But that's me. What do you think this is all about? Do you like it? Will you be able to invite special characters to live in your town?​



Hi all!

The update has hit and I wanted to add a few useful things to the OP.

This is a post by Temari which explains a few cool things and teaches the basic mechanics.

Here is the Animal Crossing Reddit. This is basically the best place to get new info about the update, as Nintendo doesn't seem to want to write a change log.

Feel free to ask any questions on this thread - someone will hopefully answer!


----------



## Rabirin

I was just about to post about this. IM SOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR THIS. I've always thought it was a cool feature from when I knew it was in e+ and I was hoping it would be brought back into future games. I'm so glad they've decided to use the cards for other purposes too rather than just for HHD, since some don't have HHD/don't want HHD otherwise I feel like those cards would've gone to waste. Now that this feature is being added I finally have a use for my NFC reader. I definitely think these cards move villagers into your town - as that's the role the last cards played for animal crossing e+ and it appears to do the same role but in a different way in HHD and judging by the screenshot that's definitely what they do. However, I don't think it means you can invite specials to live in your town but more like they can visit town. I guess this can give nintendo an opportunity to possibly distribute the villagers who weren't given out as DLC in HHD but were found in the games coding, so hopefully that happens! Also it gives them a huge huge opportunity to give special characters who were removed from ACNL but were in previous games a chance to reappear. For example in the screenshot you can see Wisp who was removed. Maybe there'll even be a card for  Serena.. hm. I'm way too happy about this - it's beyond belief. I'll probably invite villagers that are really hard to find on here into town, which will probably be an easier method of getting them instead of waiting it out here.


----------



## Reese

Holy **** literally a game changer


----------



## Chris01

Although I can see why some people feel this is a great update IMO it really isn't, its just adding a few functionality features for the amiibo cards so they can make more money from the cards, simple. it literally adds nothing to the game itself, shame really as I hoped they would add something alot more useful


----------



## Justin

RIP Villager Trading Plaza

2013-2016


Also holy ****, welcome back Wisp. Missed you


----------



## Justin

By the way, the actual Japanese update page here as the OP just screenshot a Facebook update: https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html


----------



## Amilee

HOLY MOLY OMG I CANT EVEN WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
i need more cards why are you doing this to me. omg.
now you can actually plan your town and just invite the villager via your card i what this is what?????
is it april fools day??? because i cant believe they are actually doing this


----------



## AccfSally

O----O

Need to start collecting again!


----------



## WeiMoote

This is gonna be a huge game changer...

Still, I wonder if it'll include anything else, or it'll be exclusive to Amiibo card users. There is an unique piece of furniture from HHD in that pic with Wisp. So maybe NL will get new furniture?


----------



## Daydream

OMG. I can't believe they are updating a 3 year old game. I'd rather see them working on the next AC game instead of updating ACNL...

Whatever. I don't use anything Amiibo-related, so this update doesn't bring much to me (I don't care about the Splatoon content either)... But at least, I hope this update will bring a few other changes, bug fixes, stability, etc. That would be great! No more corruption maybe? :'D


----------



## A r i a n e

OH DEAR GOD.
This is coming 3 years too late but it's SO EXCITING. It's a game changer - it'd be so much easier to get dreamies (which, is kinda too bad, as I already have most of mine....)
I can't believe they're updating it this late after release. I never expected a New Leaf update! I hope we get to see more new content. I'm very curious to see what the cards and amiibos will do... And now I need to keep collecting them


----------



## Daydream

WeiMoote said:


> This is gonna be a huge game changer...
> 
> Still, I wonder if it'll include anything else, or it'll be exclusive to Amiibo card users. *There is an unique piece of furniture from HHD in that pic with Wisp. So maybe NL will get new furniture?*



Oh wow. THIS would be great!


----------



## A r i a n e

Pixr said:


> Oh wow. THIS would be great!



YES PLEASE! The HHD exclusive items are so so so pretty.


----------



## Sweetley

When I saw this news I was just shocked...In a positve way! Because I never thought NL would get 
an update after 3 years. I really happy about this!



WeiMoote said:


> There is an unique piece of furniture from HHD in that pic with Wisp. So maybe NL will get new furniture?


Do you mean the table? Because that's definitely an item, which you only get in HHD:

View attachment 177915
(At least I think that that's the table we see on the pic which Wisp)

It would be really amazing if we get also a lot of the new items from HHD with this update. D:


----------



## Tikikata

Nintendo understands that Amiibo Festival and Happy Home Designer were not as popular as their main series games, especially New Leaf. I am very happy they decided to come back to it after the time it's been out to update it to include amiibo functionality. Scan cards to get villagers? I wonder if this will make it easier to earn dreamies? This is crazy awesome!


----------



## Sheando

I am . . . really not sure how I feel about this. On one hand, it's great to have the amiibo cards serve some other purpose. (I never bought HHD, so I still don't have any cards at all.) On the other hand, villagers-on-demand does seem to take some of the fun and magic out of the game. I enjoy both the randomness of the original game and the fun of trading with others. If everyone's now going to be obsessively collecting these cards, it seems like the game will be a bit too easy to control. Someone's going to get the Fauna card and just be churning out Faunas for other players. But hey, maybe other people will enjoy that new style?

I would, however, LOVE to see some of the items and customization abilities from HHD appear in NL.


----------



## Buttonsy

OH MY GOSH I'M SO EXCITED????

Only thing is that it's a really long shot but I wish that maybe they would give like. an extra home slot or two to people with amiibo cards or something? Because I already have more dreamies than I have room for but none of them are in my amiibo card collection yet

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...mal-crossing-new-leaf-is-getting-a-big-update Okay so there appears to be a larger version of the same ad in this article, does anyone else see Callie and Marie almost looking like villagers?? I'm sure that can't be it but I would cry if that was it


----------



## Chrystina

I'm not okay with this. /sob


----------



## Requity

I can't wait! I've never been into the whole amiibo thing, but it sounds like it could be pretty fun.


----------



## BluebellLight

Time to stock up on some more cards! I have a lot of dreamies as cards but I need a few more!


----------



## Touko

The new feature sounds nice, though I already have everyone I wanted so looks like I won't be using it.. But if we do get loads of new furniture, looks like I have to zoom.


----------



## Hanami

Justin said:


> RIP Villager Trading Plaza
> 
> 2013-2016



!!!! this. despite being a cycler, i'm very excited for this. i hope this feature allows me to move villagers into my town and maybe increase the villager limit to say.. 12.. though it's highly unlikely. i always find myself wanting to have more than 10 villagers in my town. :C hopefully they bring back characters from the previous games too.

stopped collecting after a few months in, but guess i'm going to start collecting again 

again, super excited for info updates!


----------



## Blacklist

NOOOO WHY HOLY F*** S*** *********** *********
Americans and Japanese gamers always get the cool stuff  people on my country just get jealous...


----------



## You got mail!

The death of cycling is soon to come
As a cycler this is bad news to me and to other cyclers


----------



## Daydream

Blacklist said:


> NOOOO WHY HOLY F*** S*** *********** *********
> Americans and Japanese gamers always get the cool stuff  people on my country just get jealous...



What's your country? Why wouldn't you get the update?

- - - Post Merge - - -



You got mail! said:


> The death of cycling is soon to come
> As a cycler this is bad news to me and to other cyclers



I bought a new cartdrige for cycling only 3 weeks ago... Bad timing


----------



## James25

Hopefully it bypasses the 16 villager cycle. But I doubt it.
Still exciting news! Hoping for more furniture!


----------



## Blacklist

Pixr said:


> What's your country? Why wouldn't you get the update]
> We would get the update. Problem is, amiibo aren't sold here...


----------



## Crash

this is so exciting omg. i can't believe they're updating NL now that it's so old, but i'm pumped! i have an old 3ds though, so i'll have to buy the card reader...and amiibo cards in general...

but honestly i think it'll be worth it if we get the chance to have villagers from older games + special characters too! that plus a bunch of new features besides just amiibo functionality (like all the new stuff they added with HHD) would really seal the deal for me.​


----------



## A r i a n e

I don't think the villager trading plaza will be any less popular. Not everyone buys amiibo cards, and even when they do, it's hard finding a dreamie in there.


----------



## You got mail!

wearthesun said:


> I don't think the villager trading plaza will be any less popular. Not everyone buys amiibo cards, and even when they do, it's hard finding a dreamie in there.



there's the post office forum​


----------



## A r i a n e

You got mail! said:


> there's the post office forum​



yeah sure, but not everyone uses that either, right? I personally can't afford to buy dozens of card packs and then trade them if it involves shipping costs :/


----------



## Crash

wearthesun said:


> I don't think the villager trading plaza will be any less popular. Not everyone buys amiibo cards, and even when they do, it's hard finding a dreamie in there.


agreed, i think it might slow down a bit, but there will always be people who don't want to bother buying the cards or don't have the money to. not to mention it's hit or miss on whether or not you'll get someone you want, and there's a lot of younger kids on here that won't be able to trade with other people all over the country/world.

also this is kind of irrelevant, but besides adding the features in HHD, i really hope this update adds some more dialogue too...it doesn't have to be anything too extensive, but dialogue is one of only a few things new leaf is reallllly lacking, and if they're gonna bother updating a game that's 3+ years old i hope they'll add more than just the amiibo stuff.​


----------



## A r i a n e

Crash said:


> agreed, i think it might slow down a bit, but there will always be people who don't want to bother buying the cards or don't have the money to. not to mention it's hit or miss on whether or not you'll get someone you want, and there's a lot of younger kids on here that won't be able to trade with other people all over the country/world.​



yeah, that's exactly what I meant


----------



## Villager Fan

This is great and all, but what if you already have 10 villagers in your town? Does it surpass that? And will they add additional villagers that were previously exclusive to HHD (and some unused) like Carrie, Claude, Maddie etc.? I mean, they spent the time making the models, they should at least add them here.


----------



## OviRy8

OMG when I first read the title I was like "That can't be real." But holy ******* **** it's happening. Getting your dream villagers is broken enough, now imagine if you could plot them yourself. Literal. Game changer.


----------



## AccfSally

Villager Fan said:


> This is great and all, but what if you already have 10 villagers in your town? Does it surpass that? And will they add additional villagers that were previously exclusive (and some unused) like Carrie, Claude, Maddie etc.? I mean, they spent the time making the models, they should at least add them here.



I really want to see that too.


----------



## AudyBanana

The new update sounds cool, but I probably won?t use the amiibo feature because it seems easier to check the Villager Trading Plaza (and have bells ready to spend) than to get many amiibo card packs in a crazy attempt to find that _one_ dreamie.

That?s one dreamie out of the 333 villagers in New Leaf. My odds of finding them are pretty slim.

Though I guess amiibo card scanning would be useful if you were just trying to find a villager of a certain personality or species (if there are many villagers of that species.)

I am excited, however, for new furniture!  I?ve been wanting to redesign my house a bit, so that might be something to look forward to!


----------



## Chicha

OH MY GOD I'M SO HYPED

I'm really excited to see amiibo support for New Leaf! About time! It looks like there will be Splatoon content in there as well according to the Japanese twitter account! I'm hoping we get HHD DLC. I'm so excited!! Time to buy the rest of the amiibo cards! *____*


----------



## oath2order

REST IN PIECES CYCLING CULTS


----------



## James25

Whats interesting is that they show KK in the graphic demonstrating the amiibo card move-ins. Why?

I doubt he'll be able to move in, but speculating has got me hyped.


----------



## Capeet

This is pretty exciting even though I'm not interested in using the Splatoon content or amiibo cards myself. I've never played Splatoon and amiibo cards won't really be a faster way of obtaining villagers, not for me at least. They'll just be more costly than using Villager Trading Plaza. But I'm really hoping that other new features will be introduced along with these. I'd love some new furniture for example! The stuff in HHD looks really cool. I'm looking forward to hearing more details about all this.


----------



## Pinkbell

I'm so so excited for this! Every time I have spare $$ I buy myself a pack..now I'm going want more lol!


----------



## Cascade

Looks interesting  I can't wait for this c:


----------



## Peridot666

0/10 shadow mewtwo card isn't compatible


----------



## Pokemanz

I knew this would happen, which is why I bought all of my favorite villagers' cards on ebay. Now I have all my dreamies ready to move in once more.

I wonder if the other amiibo figures will unlock something though?


----------



## Amilee

Villager Fan said:


> This is great and all, but what if you already have 10 villagers in your town? Does it surpass that? And will they add additional villagers that were previously exclusive to HHD (and some unused) like Carrie, Claude, Maddie etc.? I mean, they spent the time making the models, they should at least add them here.



well we get two new villagers from splatoon but idk about any other


----------



## EpicMeli

You know you can just buy the cards in singles off eBay?

I just bought my dreamies ?1-?2.50 each from CEX (uk store online)


----------



## Crona

i'm so excited for this, i can't wait! i really want the marie villager she's so cute aah


----------



## Bulbadragon

I'm really excited for this because now getting villagers that would've been too hard for me to get off of here now I can get. And I'm excited for the Splatoon stuff, like really excited.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

when is it coming? i cant wait much longer >.<


----------



## bubblemilktea

Oh my goodness. This is crazy! I didn't think they would actually update the game after all these years.


----------



## Daydream

Link_The_Heroine said:


> when is it coming? i cant wait much longer >.<



I read something like late August or September.


----------



## Villager Fan

I am almost tempted to restart my town because of this. Oh god, this and Pokemon Sun & Moon are going to make me such a hermit this autumn. ?•?

I wonder if this has some sort of relation to the mobile game coming out this year?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Behold. Hyper Training in Animal Crossing!

(Get it? With Hyper Training in Sun and Moon, you wont need to IV breed. And soon to be in Animal Crossing: New Leaf with the cards, there will be no more trading for villagers).

But finally! A use to tap the update data, its been 4 years! I wonder what the special character cards will do? And I hope there will be more updates after the Amiibo Card functionality, like add new villagers and return some villagers. Looks like there's no need for Animal Crossing Wii U/NX at all if it keeps up with the updates. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

While I m excited about it, its too bad I won't use it. Because I already have my dream villagers. In Leafton and Moonview.


----------



## Pokemanz

EpicMeli said:


> You know you can just buy the cards in singles off eBay?
> 
> I just bought my dreamies ?1-?2.50 each from CEX (uk store online)



Exactly what I did. I got everyone I wanted for around $1.50 each. Specials for maybe $2-4. Those Isabelle cards went for like $10 though...

Lowest I paid was $0.50 and highest was like $5. Really worthwhile to buy this way.


----------



## SilkSpectre

I'll be buying packs or whatever to relive my old Pokemon days but buying off Ebay makes sense. I just bought a second cartridge (used, cheap-ish) and just learned how to cycle! lol! I guess I'll enjoy it for the next month if I have time. Can always cycle for my town til I get the cards if cycle business drops. True, there might always be a lil demand. I was looking into more merchandise since I love this game s that;ll help satisfy that need...
In the end, I'm happy to get my dreamies easier and better design my town right down to the villagers you want~


----------



## Idfldnsndt

So yeah, what will happen if you use a card of a villager that's moved out recently? Will they be able to move back in? Will the game recognise it as the same villager?


----------



## Cai-crossing

*I'm so hyped!  Nintendo has partnered with another company to offer improved tech.  We're bound to see tons of animal crossing merch and updates as well as a generally anticipated animal crossing game on the NX.  I am so hyped, it's really, really hard not to obnoxiously caps-lock everything and screech from the rooftops. *


----------



## Mink777

I honestly don't see the point of this unless they add new villagers or old GameCube villagers.

#BringBackBow

Also, is Wisp going to have a new building on main street, or will he have a house that looks regular in the town. Again BRING BACK BOW.


----------



## Cai-crossing

Alien51 said:


> I honestly don't see the point of this unless they add new villagers or old GameCube villagers.
> 
> #BringBackBow



*I'm fairly certain we will be getting both new villagers and some old.  At the very least, wisp is making a return and we've seen squid sister-themed villagers.  I'm making assumptions, but I'm sure this is just the beginning of the game's evolution.  Hopefully part of that will be bringing back some of our old villagers <3*


----------



## stitchmaker

Maybe it's Wisp that lets you add the new villager.  It says hurry up and get a card.
Maybe it happens when you have an open spot in your town.  When you start up the game you get sent to his house.
Or maybe you build his house or building in main town.   The sofa in Wisp house is one from HHD.

I'm excited for the amiibo cards to see what they can do.  I'm hoping that they finally give us the blue argyle tank that they never released.  An update for Gracie store would be nice.  On sale times instead of the card table we could get HHD furniture.
Use Luna card and you get the items from the spa.  I want those pieces to add to my Spa/bathroom/massage room that is in the museum.

If you just want to buy a few cards the easiest way is Ebay.  I've completed all the cards from trading at the post office here and than used Ebay to fill in the rest.  Most offer free shipping when you buy from Ebay.  I've bought from the same seller/traders for 3 series and had no problems.

Edit because I forgot to mention my in game birthday wish for all my players.  It was a NEW AC game.  This is close enough.


----------



## Boccages

People also tend to forget why Nintendo needs to update Animal Crossing: New Leaf. They are releasing a phone app for it and it needs to work in conjunction with the current game. The NX will come out only next year.


----------



## drowningfairies

Oooh this is exciting! I hope to get the new items from HHD. ~
And to decorate the outside of houses!


----------



## SilkSpectre

stitchmaker said:


> Maybe it's Wisp that lets you add the new villager.  It says hurry up and get a card.
> Maybe it happens when you have an open spot in your town.  When you start up the game you get sent to his house.
> Or maybe you build his house or building in main town.   The sofa in Wisp house is one from HHD.
> 
> I'm excited for the amiibo cards to see what they can do.  I'm hoping that they finally give us the blue argyle tank that they never released.  An update for Gracie store would be nice.  On sale times instead of the card table we could get HHD furniture.
> Use Luna card and you get the items from the spa.  I want those pieces to add to my Spa/bathroom/massage room that is in the museum.
> 
> If you just want to buy a few cards the easiest way is Ebay.  I've completed all the cards from trading at the post office here and than used Ebay to fill in the rest.  Most offer free shipping when you buy from Ebay.  I've bought from the same seller/traders for 3 series and had no problems.
> 
> Edit because I forgot to mention my in game birthday wish for all my players.  It was a NEW AC game.  This is close enough.


Can you recommend any traders and sellers?

So my question is before you can get those villagers in- you need space right? So you'd still need to TT villagers out or be patient and wait for an opening.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Well, time to finally invest in some amiibo cards and figures! I have held off from buying them as I originally did not have a purpose behind buying them and did not want to buy Happy Home Designer or amiibo Festival being an Animal Crossing purest. I can't wait to see what kind of content we see from this update!


----------



## Villager Fan

It would be kind of cool if you could scan in other amiibos and get villagers based on those characters. Maybe scan Diddy Kong and get a monkey villager similar to him (he kind of resembles Champ though lol)


----------



## Stevey Queen

So if you find Wisp in your house, you get to use an amiibo card? Awesome. I wish i didnt stop collecting


----------



## Pokemanz

Villager Fan said:


> It would be kind of cool if you could scan in other amiibos and get villagers based on those characters. Maybe scan Diddy Kong and get a monkey villager similar to him (he kind of resembles Champ though lol)



Wolf Link villager please ty

I also have R.O.B., Fox, and Chibi-Robo. It'd be really interesting to see villager versions of them. It would definitely make me want to buy more amiibo. =u=


----------



## stitchmaker

SilkSpectre said:


> Can you recommend any traders and sellers?
> 
> So my question is before you can get those villagers in- you need space right? So you'd still need to TT villagers out or be patient and wait for an opening.



Not sure what will happen when they update the game.  With the limited space already I don't think they can add more villagers in your town.  Maybe they'll expand the town but not sure if they can.   I would love more space that is private or for villagers to move in.  A safe place for the perfect fruit or hybrids to grow.  Off limit to villagers.

If it stays at ten villagers than one would have to move out before you could add another.
Sending you a PM with traders.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Guys, an eagle villager that looks like Falco. And I doubt Toadette, but an Alligator villager that looks like yoshi. YES!

Well, better start collecting Amiibo and cards.


----------



## Chicha

I am loving the ideas about having more Nintendo characters as villagers. I'd love to see Yoshi happen.

I hope more skin tone options could be a thing with this update. I don't expect it to happen but it'd be way better than the current system of needing to tan on the island or in summer.


----------



## Kirbystarship

This update sounds fun sadly I have all of my dreamys. If the update is big I might play animal crossing new leaf again I'm taking a break from it.


----------



## drowningfairies

I will totally buy another copy just for this update. My main town is basically finished, with all my dreamies, so I'll do that just for this update. Callie and Marie are too cute, so I'll want to probably move one in my main town.


----------



## Araie

Wow. Just wow. This huge! As soon as this update hits, I'll be even more lost to AC:NL for about a year or two I bet (also a Yoshi alligator sounds pretty sweet to me).


----------



## Draco

@SailorCrossing:I was just about to post about this. IM SOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR THIS. I've always thought it was a cool feature from when I knew it was in e+ and I was hoping it would be brought back into future games. I'm so glad they've decided to use the cards for other purposes too rather than just for HHD, since some don't have HHD/don't want HHD otherwise I feel like those cards would've gone to waste. Now that this feature is being added I finally have a use for my NFC reader. I definitely think these cards move villagers into your town - as that's the role the last cards played for animal crossing e+ and it appears to do the same role but in a different way in HHD and judging by the screenshot that's definitely what they do. However, I don't think it means you can invite specials to live in your town but more like they can visit town. I guess this can give nintendo an opportunity to possibly distribute the villagers who weren't given out as DLC in HHD but were found in the games coding, so hopefully that happens! Also it gives them a huge huge opportunity to give special characters who were removed from ACNL but were in previous games a chance to reappear. For example in the screenshot you can see Wisp who was removed. Maybe there'll even be a card for  Serena.. hm. I'm way too happy about this - it's beyond belief. I'll probably invite villagers that are really hard to find on here into town, which will probably be an easier method of getting them instead of waiting it out here.

Had no idea this update was happening sweet i am shocked and happy guess we will have to see what else it brings.


----------



## mintellect

Honestly I couldn't care less about it.

I don't get why they're updating a game that's over three and a half years old. Most likely because we aren't getting another Animal Crossing game anytime soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I personally don't have the money nor am I interested in buying more cards, and none of the ones I have I'm interested in having as villagers.
I don't have interest in the Callie and Marie villagers nor the furniture.

And I don't think that they'll increase the amount of animals you can have in a town, as that would mean having to make the town larger and therefore screw up everyone's layouts.


----------



## Greggy

Good thing I started collecting Amiibo cards a few months ago even if I had no NFC reader, though I hardly have the luck to get my favorite villagers. I can't even trade cards since I'm not from America and it would take an extra effort for me to trade cards with active and dedicated players.


----------



## Nicole.

I wasn't aware of this until a friend told me about it yesterday, am definitely looking forward to this fall. Gonna have to begin collecting again for sure!


----------



## EpicMeli

Diancie Rose said:


> Honestly I couldn't care less about it.
> 
> I don't get why they're updating a game that's over three and a half years old. Most likely because we aren't getting another Animal Crossing game anytime soon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I personally don't have the money nor am I interested in buying more cards, and none of the ones I have I'm interested in having as villagers.
> I don't have interest in the Callie and Marie villagers nor the furniture.
> 
> And I don't think that they'll increase the amount of animals you can have in a town, as that would mean having to make the town larger and therefore screw up everyone's layouts.



This update sounds like it sucks for you, and I'm sorry.


----------



## Biscuit_m8

I like the idea of the amiibo, but Animal Crossing will be like Mario Kart... Nintendo Crossing New Leaf, I don't want the new Nintendo villagers


----------



## LunaLight

This is kind of annoying, considering I don't have the new 3DS, nor the amiibo reader thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Biscuit_m8 said:


> I like the idea of the amiibo, but Animal Crossing will be like Mario Kart... Nintendo Crossing New Leaf, I don't want the new Nintendo villagers



What are you talking about? No where in the information that Nintendo has given us so far about this update has mentioned having other Nintendo characters in the game. It's just the villagers.


----------



## SugardewVillage

I haven't been as excited about Animal Crossing since I heard the Japanese Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer was coming out. I have never played any of the Animal Crossing Games before New Leaf, so seeing a character from a previous game is amazing to me.


----------



## Hanami

LunaLight said:


> What are you talking about? No where in the information that Nintendo has given us so far about this update has mentioned having other Nintendo characters in the game. It's just the villagers.



biscuit was referring to this:






(source: https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html)

it seems like amiibo figures from other nintendo series (i.e. splatoon) can be used to unlock special items.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Well the Villager Trading Plaza is going down hill after this update.

This is the perfect opportunity for me to get back into collecting the card! If a villager moves out, no worries, I just scan in anther villager and prevent random move in's!


----------



## Moontoon

I wonder how this update will affect the 16 villager cycle restriction.


----------



## a potato

I need those squid squirrels! Part of me is hoping you can use the alt costume cards to change that characters outfit because they seem pretty useless otherwise. just like the squid sister amiibo until this uodate


----------



## GalacticGhost

o: whoa, seriously?! i'm pretty surprised that they're updating the game three years after it came out, but this is pretty cool! ...but at the same time, kinda uselessto me since i don't have the nfc reader (or a new 3ds), and the only amiibo card i have is kapp'n and i kinda doubt you'd be able to move him into your town, mainly because it'd be a little weird to have one kapp'n wandering around your town and another on the boat that takes you to the island lol


----------



## Buster Bunny

I've been trying to get Caroline in my town, but the campsite is pretty cruel.
Well, that update would help me to get her without waiting her to appear in the campsite or waiting someone to let me have her.

I would have to buy an accessory which reads the amiibo cards or buy a New 3DS XL


----------



## jcmbangor

This is great news. When HHD came out I managed to collect about 70 of series 1 then bought my fave characters on Amazon for $3-5.I also bought the AC amiibo figures just because I like them. I ended up playing HDD rarely...like maybe once a month. Being able to use my collection in NL is very exciting.
John


----------



## Mercedes

****. Now I have to buy the Ambio figures too. Kms, more money I need to spend because I'm addicted.


----------



## Corrie

MY ANUS IS READY. 

I collect the cards so I legit am SO pumped for this!! It'll make finding dreamies extremely easy!! Bless Nintendo! <3


----------



## Name

This is SO AWESOME!! 

Super excited to finally get my dream village, and all I have to do is ... uh ... spend actual money..?

Oh well, it's worth it. No complaints from me.


----------



## Mars Adept

Wait, Wisp is back?

This is pure hype, Wisp is my favorite Animal Crossing character.

It's disappointing though, because that means there will be no new AC game for a while...


----------



## Licorice

I already have my favorite villager so I don't care about that part. I am however interested in new items. New furniture that isn't based off of another franchise PLEASE.


----------



## Rymi1

I guess if you have the amibo card that has someone famous like k.k slider or Isabella, they will just visit you and maybe give you a free item? And if it is a villager, then you can have the opportunity to live in your town. Would be AWESOME if you could place where they would go


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Absolutely shocking. Would have never imagined in my wildest dreams that Nintendo would update this game. Crossing my fingers it can bypass the 16 villager cycle. This will probably be the thing that gets me to buy Amiibo.


----------



## Crescental

I absolutely hate the amiibo side of this coming update. I feel like it takes away the fun of random villagers and then having to work hard for your dreamies, and all just because Nintendo wants to sell products.


----------



## Daydream

Crescental said:


> I absolutely hate the amiibo side of this coming update. I feel like it takes away the fun of random villagers and then having to work hard for your dreamies, and all just because Nintendo wants to sell products.



It won't take any fun away, because you're not forced to use this new feature. You'll still get random villagers if you don't talk to Wisp.


----------



## Corrie

I am curious to what this will do to the online villager trading market. I wonder if you'll be able to still trade with people or if Nintendo will cut that out completely.


----------



## LambdaDelta

holy **** rip vtp

and I guess I should go import a series 4 box so I can officially have access to every villager combination


----------



## watercolorwish

will we be able to choose where they live is the question

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i wonder if we're overthinking the update. people are talking about wisp getting a shop on mainstreet and getting certain elements from hhd, when really it could just be nintendo themed villagers, your dreamies, and a couple new furniture items/clothes. im not trying to ruin the hype im just wondering this. it would be cool if there were new things to build though, as pwps. same with villagers. it would be cool to have isabelle live in the town and see her walking around, but thats doubtful.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Is this real?


----------



## watercolorwish

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Is this real?



ye


----------



## Ruriko

Is there a villager that can't be obtained in-game but is available on Amiibo card?


----------



## watercolorwish

Ruriko said:


> Is there a villager that can't be obtained in-game but is available on Amiibo card?



im assuming that nintendo will add all the old villagers released in HHD to NL once the update comes around, but if you mean cards like isabelle or k.k., idk if they can be scanned to be villagers in your town, even though it would make a ton of people super happy


----------



## Pokemanz

I think an interesting feature would be that you can scan NPC cards to decorate their respective areas, much like how you create homes for them in HHD. You could decorate the Town Hall with an Isabelle card, change the interior of your local store with a Timmy/Tommy card, change the colors of the Main Street buildings with a Digby card, ect.

Or maybe they just have special effects? Like a Redd card could be used for guaranteed legit art or a Tom Nook card for lowering your house payment?

I say that the least it could do is give you the NPC's picture like how it does in HHD. I remember they had the pictures for Tom Nook, K.K., ect in Wild World (City Folk too I think? Didn't play that long) but took them out in New Leaf for whatever reason. It took a long and tedious item-trading side story to get though which was tons of fun. Maybe the cards could unlock side stories or something?? I really don't know why Nintendo doesn't go the extra mile anymore.


----------



## watercolorwish

i just went out and bought two packs of amiibo cards and 7 ac amiibo including isabelle and digby from the amiibo festival bundle

i wont be eating for years this update better be the ****


----------



## Villager Fan

Very interesting that it states they will visit your "new campsite" so now is it possible to have a second campsite? Or perhaps a special ones for amiibos?


----------



## stitchmaker

Villager Fan said:


> Very interesting that it states they will visit your "new campsite" so now is it possible to have a second campsite? Or perhaps a special ones for amiibos?



Nice.  I missed the New campsite when I read it the first time.  
I was hoping that we could still use the amiibo when we have a full town.  Maybe play games for new furniture.


----------



## dudeabides

Oh cool, new campsite. I was worried about kicking someone I liked out of the campsite.  Even if I didn't need them to move in, that's still kinda mean to a villager who traveled so far.


----------



## Pokemanz

Can you replace your current campsite with this "new" one? I don't have any room in my town for another big structure...


----------



## dudeabides

If they make all the unremovable stuff removable I'm getting rid of the town hall, there is a dog lady in there always telling me what to do.


----------



## watercolorwish

knowing the villagers come from the campsite makes it less exciting imo, i thought wisp would just magically make them appear heh


----------



## Daydream

Where did you guys read "new campsite"?  I just assumed Wisp would appear in our house, just like in City Folk.


----------



## SilkSpectre

dudeabides said:


> If they make all the unremovable stuff removable I'm getting rid of the town hall, there is a dog lady in there always telling me what to do.



LOL!^


----------



## drowningfairies

I hope the Isabelle card that has her in a dress, you can change her outfit to the dress with the card. That'd be nice.


----------



## stitchmaker

Pixr said:


> Where did you guys read "new campsite"?  I just assumed Wisp would appear in our house, just like in City Folk.



Here is the link to the update.
http://www.nintendo.com/amiibo/games/detail/animal-crossing-new-leaf-3ds


----------



## Daydream

stitchmaker said:


> Here is the link to the update.
> http://www.nintendo.com/amiibo/games/detail/animal-crossing-new-leaf-3ds



Thank you!


----------



## PacV

I really hope that Amiibo isn't the only thing that they're going to add in the update, i mean i want to see more feautures of HHD or maybe new ones. That could really expand the game.


----------



## Pokemanz

I hope they add the new emotions/poses from HHD. They were cute as heck.


----------



## Daydream

I'm scared our hopes are too high for this update.  I don't want to be disappointed :/


----------



## pika62221

dudeabides said:


> If they make all the unremovable stuff removable I'm getting rid of the town hall, there is a dog lady in there always telling me what to do.



Yours too, huh? Good to know I'm not alone!


----------



## Qwerty111

Just to summarize:

Tap amiibo™ cards to invite the pictured character for a visit at your new campsite

Tap select non-Animal Crossing™ amiibo™ figures to access new items themed to those characters
(This explains the squid sister stuff)

Still no news on special character though.


----------



## visibleghost

Qwerty111 said:


> Just to summarize:
> 
> Tap amiibo™ cards to invite the pictured character for a visit at your new campsite
> 
> Tap select non-Animal Crossing™ amiibo™ figures to access new items themed to those characters
> (This explains the squid sister stuff)
> 
> Still no news on special character though.



this might have been discussed earlier in the thread, but "new" campsite? will there be another campsite we will have to build for this? or will we have to switch out the old campsite for the new one if we want to use the amiibo functionality?


----------



## maplecheek

I think it would be awesome if the update included new dialogue for existing villagers.

Excited if they added more villagers/character in general, either from old game or all new.

I don't think anyone knows if the campsite will be new or if it will be integrated to the main street or current campsite.


----------



## Bellrich

WAIT- WHAT?! Do they actually move in, PERMANENTLY?!

A-and you can plot reset them?? AAAAAAAAAAAHHHH I CAN HAVE MY DREAMIES IN A CARD AND IN GAME THIS IS AMAZING!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Corrie said:


> MY ANUS IS READY.
> 
> I collect the cards so I legit am SO pumped for this!! It'll make finding dreamies extremely easy!! Bless Nintendo! <3



LMAO I CANT


----------



## HopeForHyrule

If I can get the Amiibo cards for all of my current villagers in Balamb, then I can FINALLY reset with confidence and get a good map!

So excited for this!!!


----------



## Riversongbluebox

I'm more than excited for an update so I may use my reader and cards. Love to see more functionality for an already established game with fan are than releasing more and more new games. I wish I could change my skin tone over all, just as in Happy Home Designer. Probably won't happen though, but I'm hopeful. So many possibilities with updates.


----------



## Boccages

Pokemanz said:


> I hope they add the new emotions/poses from HHD. They were cute as heck.



Which ones?


----------



## Pokemanz

Boccages said:


> Which ones?



There was Consent, Apologize, Amazed, Explain, Girl's Pose, and Boy's Pose (which is the one in my sig with Chief and Fang). They were all so cute and I really wish they were in ACNL 'cause I would totally use them all the time with friends lol

Complete was another one, which was a little jump thing you did when you finished designing a home. Can't see why it would be put into ACNL though. There was also Lottie's "All Set" Pose but I would think that one would be game-exclusive since... y'know. Unless Lottie makes it into ACNL with the update??

One thing to note is that they changed the way some of the emotions look. For example, the stars in the Flourish and Showmanship emotions were changed from yellow/blue stars to colorful spinning stars. Would be worth updating things like that too.


----------



## MidnaEmiko

*• Animal Crossing Update •*

Hello Everyone! 
I just stumbled upon some news about a new Animal Crossing New Leaf Update that will actually feature Amiibo cards! Im so excited and really looking forward to these new features. 
Here is the announcement:

Expand your Animal Crossing? horizons with a free update, coming this fall! Once installed, all Animal Crossing amiibo? figures and cards will be compatible with the game. Tap your favorite villagers? amiibo cards to invite them to come visit your town. You can also tap select amiibo from other series to get new furniture themed to those characters!
? Tap amiibo? cards to invite the pictured character for a visit at your new campsite
? Tap select non-Animal Crossing? amiibo? figures to access new items themed to those characters

What are your thoughts on this update? What kind of amiibos would you like to see or what items would you want to see unlocked by amiibos? Or any features you'd love to see. I kinda want to see some plush amiibos and some more special items!  more red items as well. Maybe even some old Animal Crossing Characters that didn't make it in game or new animal crossing characters to enter the New Leaf game as limited editions since they would only be able to move in via amiibos.. I would also LOVE to see sets of cards for new sets of customizable furniture!! That would be amazing. I really want red furniture and there is barely any in the game so id love a red set of furniture unlocked by Amiibo card set. It would also be awesome if they added wing accessories or new handheld items with the amiibos! Id be awesome if they would add in items such as instruments to play, like how you can in achhd play the maracas or tambourine sometimes , or if they released a ocarina or Zelda's harp i would be amazed.


----------



## AetherFenris

Just wanted to confirm this as fact. I am a journalist and get press emails direct from Nintendo. This is happening.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I, personally, think that Amiibos are a waste of money. But, then again, they're sort of like the e-cards for the GBA and Gamecube. I don't know; I have had a Wii U since March of 2013 and I don't have any amiibos, even though I have games that are compatible like NES Remix and Mario Kart 8.

I heard you mention something about using Amiibo cards to have villagers move into your town that haven't actually appeared in New Leaf yet. I think that this would actually be pretty awesome. My top two favorite villagers, Leopold and Meow, and some others like Stella, Hornsby, Bea, Paolo, and Twirp were only available prior to Animal Forest E+. As a matter of fact, Meow was _only_ available in AF E+. If they made an Amiibo card for Meow, I would die for it. The only thing is, would these villagers not be able to move to other towns? They would probably only move to someone's town if they scanned the card with that particular villager on it.

With this update, they should let people choose where villagers move in. I think that sometimes, plot reseting can be a long, difficult process, especially when you want the villager to move into a *specific* spot. Idk, they probably won't do it.

Also, with the villagers, if they released a plush amiibo for every one, I would end up splurging all my money on plushies of my favorite villagers. ^^"


----------



## Peridot666

im personally just excited for the Callie/Marie outfits that are coming


----------



## Junehs

Peridot666 said:


> im personally just excited for the Callie/Marie outfits that are coming



I want to get those outfits too! Or furniture ♥


----------



## AppleTart0

I've heard of this before and tbh I think that Amiibo cards are a waste of money and probably won't be getting them. I'm just waiting for the furniture.


----------



## Altarium

While it would be lovely to collect the cards of my dreamies, I don't have the money. Excited for the new furniture, about time we got an update.


----------



## xiaonu

Are they going to add furniture from HHD into ACNL? I really hope :c I have my dreamies so I don't have a use to use my amiibos


----------



## LadyAsuna

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease tell me this update will also be available for UK players? ;O


----------



## AppleTart0

LadyAsuna said:


> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease tell me this update will also be available for UK players? ;O


Y-E-S-!-!-!-!
We're getting it too! 
HHD furniture for everyone.
>:]


----------



## LadyAsuna

Biscuuit30 said:


> Y-E-S-!-!-!-!
> We're getting it too!
> HHD furniture for everyone.
> >:]



You're from the UK?


----------



## Puffy

Everyone prepare for the 100 dollar single Animal Crossing amiibo card listings on eBay


----------



## AppleTart0

xiaonu said:


> Are they going to add furniture from HHD into ACNL? I really hope :c I have my dreamies so I don't have a use to use my amiibos


Yep.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyAsuna said:


> You're from the UK?


I am, and I hate how we have to wait ages for something to come out here. :[
But not this time!


----------



## Justin

Updated title and stuck thread.

We will be using this thread as our main thread for discussing the update. New threads for new substantial information and news are still welcome, as well as if you wish to start a separate discussion for specific aspect of the update. But minor news and general discussion belongs in here.


----------



## Cai-crossing

Puffy said:


> Everyone prepare for the 100 dollar single Animal Crossing amiibo card listings on eBay



I'm not ready x____x  that's the one thing I'm a bit weary about with this update. Hopefully the prices won't skyrocket too badly!


----------



## amanda1983

Puffy said:


> Everyone prepare for the 100 dollar single Animal Crossing amiibo card listings on eBay



I've only just started collecting these after the announcement. Whilst I'm not constrained financially (bedrest is phenomenal for saving money, just fyi..), I *am* restricted in both time and effort that I can spend trying to track particular cards down. I have family and friends I can dispatch to look for stock but there are SO many cards to get.. there's only so many times I'll be willing to send my sisters off looking for more cards to buy or people to trade with.

So I'd been planning to turn to gumtree and then eBay to finish off the albums. I'd known there was a thriving little swap/sell market for these cards, I just didn't think it would affect me at all! I guess I should start looking to get the albums complete sooner rather than later. Especially as so many places around me are selling out of their remaining stock. Gah! I don't even know where to start right now. At least I got all the amiibos, so that's one thing ticked off of the "to do" list!


----------



## Pokemanz

EBay is the best place for cards. I bought all my favorites for anywhere from $0.50-$4. NPC cards go for a few bucks more but normal villager cards go for about $1.50. Any more than that is a ripoff. The series 4 cards were a bit higher ($3) when they first came out but that's settled down now.

The only cards worth a fortune are Isabelle cards. I couldn't find anyone who had a price less than $10. Here's hoping she doesn't unlock anything special.


----------



## toadsworthy

Anyone else foreseeing this as a precursor to shutting down the ACNL server? Looking to the future I see this as a way to get different villagers because you can't go online anymore.

Does this mean that the special characters from HHD can be added into your town? because thats cool! I need to start recollecting these and playing HHD

and yeah, bye bye VTP and all cycling threads. Unless they are free


----------



## Trent the Paladin

toadsworthy said:


> Anyone else foreseeing this as a precursor to shutting down the ACNL server? Looking to the future I see this as a way to get different villagers because you can't go online anymore.
> 
> Does this mean that the special characters from HHD can be added into your town? because thats cool! I need to start recollecting these and playing HHD
> 
> and yeah, bye bye VTP and all cycling threads. Unless they are free


Future proofing I'm sure, but I don't think the 3DS is on the way out just yet but I could be wrong given the "leaked" specs of the NX. 

Special characters would be cool, Isabelle needs a home.


----------



## Mink777

xSuperMario64x said:


> I, personally, think that Amiibos are a waste of money. But, then again, they're sort of like the e-cards for the GBA and Gamecube. I don't know; I have had a Wii U since March of 2013 and I don't have any amiibos, even though I have games that are compatible like NES Remix and Mario Kart 8.
> 
> I heard you mention something about using Amiibo cards to have villagers move into your town that haven't actually appeared in New Leaf yet. I think that this would actually be pretty awesome. My top two favorite villagers, Leopold and Meow, and some others like Stella, Hornsby, Bea, Paolo, and Twirp were only available prior to Animal Forest E+. As a matter of fact, Meow was _only_ available in AF E+. If they made an Amiibo card for Meow, I would die for it. The only thing is, would these villagers not be able to move to other towns? They would probably only move to someone's town if they scanned the card with that particular villager on it.
> 
> With this update, they should let people choose where villagers move in. I think that sometimes, plot reseting can be a long, difficult process, especially when you want the villager to move into a *specific* spot. Idk, they probably won't do it.
> 
> Also, with the villagers, if they released a plush amiibo for every one, I would end up splurging all my money on plushies of my favorite villagers. ^^"



I really hope what you said in the second paragraph is true. It really doesn't make much sense to just add the Splatoon sisters. They should bring back all of the e+ villagers.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

What personalities do people reckon the new amiibo characters are? Imao, here are my choices:

Callie is * definitely* peppy and Marie is *definitely* uchi.

Mario is Jock, and so is Luigi. 

I'll edit this later


----------



## Stevey Queen

Awesomeness1230 said:


> What personalities do people reckon the new amiibo characters are? Imao, here are my choices:
> 
> Callie is * definitely* peppy and Marie is *definitely* uchi.
> 
> Mario is Jock, and so is Luigi.
> 
> I'll edit this later



Mario and Luigi?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Awesomeness1230 said:


> What personalities do people reckon the new amiibo characters are? Imao, here are my choices:
> 
> Callie is * definitely* peppy and Marie is *definitely* uchi.
> 
> Mario is Jock, and so is Luigi.
> 
> I'll edit this later



Mario and Luigi?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Mario and Luigi?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Mario and Luigi?



It's hard, but I'd say that they were jocks cuz of their energetic personality and "can do" attitude


----------



## Daydream

Awesomeness1230 said:


> It's hard, but I'd say that they were jocks cuz of their energetic personality and "can do" attitude



But... Even if you scan a Mario or a Luigi Amiibo, they won't move into your town. I believe you'll get special furnitures based on them.


----------



## Pokemanz

Pixr said:


> But... Even if you scan a Mario or a Luigi Amiibo, they won't move into your town. I believe you'll get special furnitures based on them.



I believe they were just talking if we were to get new villagers based on other Nintendo characters. Y'know, aside from Callie and Marie.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Pokemanz said:


> I believe they were just talking if we were to get new villagers based on other Nintendo characters. Y'know, aside from Callie and Marie.



Yeah, pretty much


----------



## Titankitty

I have Leif's card and would love it if the SC cards let you play with the character! Let's go to the island Leif.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

I personally am very excited for this update! It makes my hunt for a Frita Amiibo card even more of an incentive. I'm also wondering if they're going to be adding any additional updates to the game that they're not telling us about, like maybe being able to decorate like in HHD but I dunno. At the same time though even though I'm excited I'm a tad confused, ACNL is a 3 year old game, shouldn't they be spending the effort making the newest addition to the series? Or are they planning on not making another major game. Overall though many good feelings for this update


----------



## SugardewVillage

I saw some people say they want a higher villager limit, I really don't want that because I want lots of space for landscaping because all my towns are dense forests and more villagers in town would get rid of some of that space.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

My original plan was to get the Amiibo cards for the villagers in my oldest town, but now I'm doubting I'll do that. I mean, this town is over three years old, and as unhappy as I am with the map and my stupid placement of perma-PWPs, I kinda don't want to reset now.

But this update will probably entice me to pick up a fourth cartridge.


----------



## Charlise

Since there is a HHD-exclusive piece of furniture in the screenshot here is my theory:
If you own Happy Home Designer, and you transfer the amiibo to the game, then the house data from HHD is transferred with the villager. Just my guess tho


----------



## L. Lawliet

I think the houses and villager data will go back and forth between the games. The cards and figures for special characters will probably unlock some special feature


----------



## Licorice

I really just want new furniture dang it.


----------



## watercolorwish

i am praying to animal crossing god that this update allows us to pick where we want the villagers to live. also i hope amiibo support isnt the only update...


----------



## Awesomeness1230

sosod1 said:


> i am praying to animal crossing god that this update allows us to pick where we want the villagers to live. also i hope amiibo support isnt the only update...



At worst, it might not do that AND fix the plot resetting glitch.


----------



## watercolorwish

Awesomeness1230 said:


> At worst, it might not do that AND fix the plot resetting glitch.



that would suck omg


----------



## moths

To be honest, this just looks like a way to capitalize on the people who are obsessive about getting their dreamies.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

moths said:


> To be honest, this just looks like a way to capitalize on the people who are obsessive about getting their dreamies.



Pretty much the whole game smh


----------



## Invisible again

Honestly, while it's cool they're giving AC:NL an update, I think Nintendo's pretty late to update a 3 year old game. I'd rather have a new game with all these new features and villagers instead of an update.


----------



## Blackreach

Invisible again said:


> Honestly, while it's cool they're giving AC:NL an update, I think Nintendo's pretty late to update a 3 year old game. I'd rather have a new game with all these new features and villagers instead of an update.



I'd rather have them give us this new update to play for a while while at the same time giving them extra time to put more work on the next ac, Just imagine having a school,hotels,hell maybe even a factory in the new game where u can also run your own shop and sell it to villagers who come in, that'd be so awesome! but then again might not even happen, guess i've got too much imagination


----------



## kayleee

I'm actually pretty excited for this update, I'm planning on restarting my second cartridge that has my cycling town and making a new one when the update releases


----------



## Drew1234

I was hoping they'd edit the game so you can change your skin, eyes, hair and all that jazz.


----------



## Barbara

Drew1234 said:


> I was hoping they'd edit the game so you can change your skin, eyes, hair and all that jazz.


But you _can_ change your hair! I agree you should be able to change your skin tone - and also tan to an extent, depending on your paleness - and if we are catering to more people, they should also make a version for the southern hemisphere, where you can build snowmans in July and watch fireworks in December. It would be so much more fun to visit an Australian (for example) friend with the different seasons!


----------



## Charlise

Barbara said:


> But you _can_ change your hair! I agree you should be able to change your skin tone - and also tan to an extent, depending on your paleness - and if we are catering to more people, they should also make a version for the southern hemisphere, where you can build snowmans in July and watch fireworks in December. It would be so much more fun to visit an Australian (for example) friend with the different seasons!



They should've done that to begin with... I really feel like the region should affect the weather/holidays. I'm American, but I honestly would love hanging out with someone when their town is winter while mine's summer WITHOUT time travel.


----------



## Mink777

No surprise Nintendo haven't given any information about this in a while.


----------



## Blue Cup

Probably because they have given us all that there is to know about it. It's just a matter of waiting for the release now.


----------



## Mink777

Blue Cup said:


> Probably because they have given us all that there is to know about it. It's just a matter of waiting for the release now.



If that's the case, then I'd be really disappointed.


----------



## Twisterheart

I'm excited for this update.

I'm also glad to see Wisp again.


----------



## watercolorwish

Drew1234 said:


> I was hoping they'd edit the game so you can change your skin, eyes, hair and all that jazz.



this would be very nice! maybe if you scan harriet's amiibo card you'll unlock that machine on nooks homes second floor haha


----------



## AccfSally

I wonder if we can use the cards on villagers we already have in our towns?


----------



## MagicAce

Seems cool, only problem is this seems like a money making scheme. BUY ALL THE CARDS! It doesn't add anything else other than having to shell out all of your money to get the card you wanted, so the update is lacking...


----------



## HopeForHyrule

MagicAce said:


> Seems cool, only problem is this seems like a money making scheme. BUY ALL THE CARDS! It doesn't add anything else other than having to shell out all of your money to get the card you wanted, so the update is lacking...



Joke's on them then, since I'm just gonna buy the few cards I need to remake my first town with my villagers. And it'll be random sellers on eBay getting my cash, not Nintendo.

But yeah, they're definitely hoping to pull in a big cash grab with this update. Also probably why they're choosing NOW to make New Leaf a Nintendo Selects title.


----------



## Corrie

It is a cash grab but I feel better getting another use out of the cards I have collected since having them for only HHD made me feel guilty. XD 

I am legit really excited for this update. I wonder if there will be more of an update. I feel good though, that they are doing this instead of giving us a New Leaf 2.0 on the 3DS.


----------



## oath2order

AccfSally said:


> I wonder if we can use the cards on villagers we already have in our towns?



No probably not.

I really hope that they give us some of the HHD furniture


----------



## Twisterheart

I hope we will be able to decorate the villagers homes like in HHD.


----------



## ilovebob123

It kinda looks to me as if you'll only get to use this when a villager is moving out, like when they ping you and tell you they they're leaving, and then wisp will pop up and as you if you want to use an amiibo card to replace them... I wonder if they'll just move into that current plot, or if you'll be able to plot reset?


----------



## Heyden

I hope the 16 cycle doesn't apply


----------



## Feunard

I'm really excited for this ! o: I hope that we will be able to have the new pieces of furniture which they introduced in Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer, and that we will be able to place furnitures like in HHD, not with the touch screen, but in the same way, leaving a very very small space between the television and the sofa, for example.
I started a second series amiibo card collection because the villagers I like most are in second series cards. Oh, and I bought K.K.'s and Serge's figurines, too.
But I think that the feature I will like most, if they put them into the game, obviously, is the possibility to put carpets in your home ! I am very hopefully with this ! ^^
We'll see in Autumn ! ~


----------



## watercolorwish

HopeForHyrule said:


> But yeah, they're definitely hoping to pull in a big cash grab with this update. Also probably why they're choosing NOW to make New Leaf a Nintendo Selects title.



oh my god i didnt even think of that i cant believe nintendo is being so sneaky


----------



## watercolorwish

i know ive said this before but...i wonder if the update will bring new features...like not just amiibo compatibility but im talking about new stuff like um pwps or something?? a new fruit or bush? im trying to think of things they would actually consider adding. im anxiously checking isabelle's twitter everyday for updates its killing meeeeeeeeeeee. i bet they'll give us more info next month....

also nintendo said a "new update", so maybe that does confirm new stuff other than compatibility...they could have just said "were adding amiibo compatibility", but instead they said update. so thats something i guess.


----------



## Nessi_

Excuse my lousy English . I come from the German-speaking area.

we discuss in my Animal Crossing forum a lot about this feature.

We wonder what could well bring the amiibo figures for a function with itself.

The cards let neighbours move into my town. But the figures? Does anyone have ideas?


----------



## tabris

this update got me wanting to play ACNL again! i already ordered 3 cards of 3 of my favourite villagers in anticipation of having them move in. was totally worth it ~


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Agh the tension, I asked for amiibo cards for my bday (I'm broke lol) but I'm worried that I'm gonna get terrible ones


----------



## WaterNinja9

Maybe Wisp's lamp will make a return as well as the rewards. One of the rewards would be to move in a villager and if selected you're prompted to use an amiibo card for the villager you want to move in. It seems the only logical way Wisp can be involved to me.


----------



## Drew1234

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Agh the tension, I asked for amiibo cards for my bday (I'm broke lol) but I'm worried that I'm gonna get terrible ones



If that happens, like it happened with me, just trade them.


----------



## Pikkachao

really, REALLY hoping they add furniture or anything else alongside the amiibo support! >_<;;; /wishful thinking


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Drew1234 said:


> If that happens, like it happened with me, just trade them.



I can't though  My parents won't let me trade in case I get scammed.


----------



## Feunard

sosod1 said:


> i know ive said this before but...i wonder if the update will bring new features...like not just amiibo compatibility but im talking about new stuff like um pwps or something?? a new fruit or bush? im trying to think of things they would actually consider adding. im anxiously checking isabelle's twitter everyday for updates its killing meeeeeeeeeeee. i bet they'll give us more info next month....
> 
> also nintendo said a "new update", so maybe that does confirm new stuff other than compatibility...they could have just said "were adding amiibo compatibility", but instead they said update. so thats something i guess.




I completely agree with you ! It would be amazing if they confirmed some "very new stuff", like, for examples, new pwps, like you said, or even a new house exteriors style ! c:


----------



## ToXiC_Tr4sH

What if like, some of the Amiibos brought special PWPs with them? Like for example, a Samus Amiibo would give a Metroid-themed PWP? It's unlikely as all hell, though.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I can't though  My parents won't let me trade in case I get scammed.



AHH I GOT JULIAN I'M SO HAPPY  *cries*


----------



## Noah98789

i hope you can invite special animals like resetti, but i dont think thats gonna happen.


----------



## Daydream

I can't wait for Nintendo to give us more info about this. Maybe a video? Please Nintendo


----------



## watercolorwish

Daydream said:


> I can't wait for Nintendo to give us more info about this. Maybe a video? Please Nintendo



yeah its almost been 2 months, i bet they'll post something next month for sure.


----------



## oath2order

Pikkachao said:


> really, REALLY hoping they add furniture or anything else alongside the amiibo support! >_<;;; /wishful thinking



I expect furniture from the amiibos, or for the amiibos to give a piece of the furniture already in game. Splatoon villagers give new furniture but tbh I think Nintendo's gonna be lazy on this.


----------



## James25

Heyden said:


> I hope the 16 cycle doesn't apply


This. I'm hopping to get Goldie back. But if it doesn't, i have some other villagers in mind. 
I'm also hoping for a little more furniture, but I'm sure that'll happen. 

One thing I'm hoping for, and it's a big stretch, is more dialogue. This is something I always felt they should update at least once. Now seems like a good time.


----------



## HHoney

This vision popped up into my head a few days ago:

- You have an Amiibo card
- You get your Dreamie to go to your campsite
- You play games, they say they want to move in, they say yes!
- Following morning, you go to Isabelle in the Town Hall. Isabelle exclaims surprised, and tells you, Oh, Mayor! A new villager is moving in tomorrow! Let's go find a place to build!
- You walk around with Isabelle just as if this were a PWP. You talk to her, and she tells you either yes or no. If yes, she shows you the classic vision of the future PWP, only this time it is the villagers house. If you say yes, the plot is placed.


This is my constant dream. To end the struggle of the plot reset.

AND NEW LEAF HAS BECOME ONE STEP CLOSER TO UTOPIA.

Oh please Oh please Oh please Oh please Oh please Oh please
(i'm going to TT and find Wishy and this will be my wish!)

p.s. oh and END the 16 Cycle!!! End it! Let them move back in!!


----------



## Blacklist

Well, Nvm. Time to work on savings to buy some packs outra ebay!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I'm doubtful about this update. All Nintendo said it was gonna do was include Amiibo compatibility, yet we keep coming up with more and more things to add. I'm terrified we're all gonna be disappointed when the update comes


----------



## Nicole.

Does anyone know whether this will be compatible with an NFC reader that I use for Happy Home Designer? Should be the same, right?


----------



## watercolorwish

Nicole. said:


> Does anyone know whether this will be compatible with an NFC reader that I use for Happy Home Designer? Should be the same, right?



yeah i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm sooooo excited for this!  Finally my amiibo cards will have a chance to be useful and not just sit in their album all day collecting dust.


----------



## Blue Cup

Just a heads up for everyone, there is a new Nintendo Direct this Thursday that focuses entirely on the 3DS. We may be getting more news on this there.

I might also add that this is a worldwide Direct, so every region is going to get news. Usually when Nintendo does this, they have something big to announce, so I would think it's a pretty safe bet that we will be getting news of this update rolling out this week.


----------



## Daydream

Blue Cup said:


> Just a heads up for everyone, there is a new Nintendo Direct this Thursday that focuses entirely on the 3DS. We may be getting more news on this there.
> 
> I might also add that this is a worldwide Direct, so every region is going to get news. Usually when Nintendo does this, they have something big to announce, so I would think it's a pretty safe bet that we will be getting news of this update rolling out this week.



I was about to post this! I'm so excited for this Direct!


----------



## Justin

Blue Cup said:


> Just a heads up for everyone, there is a new Nintendo Direct this Thursday that focuses entirely on the 3DS. We may be getting more news on this there.
> 
> I might also add that this is a worldwide Direct, so every region is going to get news. Usually when Nintendo does this, they have something big to announce, so I would think it's a pretty safe bet that we will be getting news of this update rolling out this week.



Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Seems a safe bet to expect this update to be mentioned in it; although it could just be a quick recap and not new info. The only announcement has been a casual Facebook/Twitter update basically, so they would want to reach more people in a Direct.



Nicole. said:


> Does anyone know whether this will be compatible with an NFC reader that I use for Happy Home Designer? Should be the same, right?



Definitely. The NFC reader is used for all sorts of 3DS games with amiibo support, not just HHD.


----------



## Vizionari

This'll give me the excuse to buy an NFC reader and some amiibo cards ^^"


----------



## Mink777

There better be more to this update than Amiibo and Splatoon.


----------



## HHoney

Totally getting my hopes up for the Nintendo Direct in a few hours!! Are you excited?


----------



## Daydream

Guys, don't forget to watch today's Nintendo Direct! It starts in 50 minutes.


----------



## Daydream

WHAT IS THIS MINI VAN THING HAAAAAA


----------



## SensaiGallade

YAASS NEW VILLAGERS AND AMIIBO!


----------



## Nicole.

Daydream said:


> WHAT IS THIS MINI VAN THING HAAAAAA



Yeah, that's so cool!


----------



## Daydream

Guys, there will be a whole Mini-Direct only for New Leaf later this fall! We didn't get a lot of footage in this Direct, but we did get a few interesting things.  I can't wait to see more!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nicole. said:


> Yeah, that's so cool!



Yes! I'm not sure to understand it though... xD


----------



## Nicole.

Daydream said:


> Guys, there will be a whole Mini-Direct only for New Leaf later this fall! We didn't get a lot of footage in this Direct, but we did get a few interesting things.  I can't wait to see more!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm not sure to understand it though... xD



It was explained quite briefly, not much detail but I can't wait. Will this feature come with the amiibo update, I'm going to assume that it does. Didn't quite catch everything she said.


----------



## Daydream

*Go to 6:52 for ACNL fall update!*​


----------



## Foxxie

Have we all seen this on the Animal Crossing FB page? New villagers!


----------



## Daydream

What is this? The camping manager? It looks so weird!


----------



## Hamusuta

Why is there another ugly gorilla for gods sake


----------



## Envy

I was all too excited for a New Leaf update, until I heard it was just Amiibos. God, I'm sick of Amiibos. Even if they added anything of value in this update, you'd have to be lucky to get it through those card sets. Nintendo has gone over the edge with this. Amiibo card sets are no different from bad DLC.


----------



## Malaionus

Envy said:


> I was all too excited for a New Leaf update, until I heard it was just Amiibos. God, I'm sick of Amiibos. Even if they added anything of value in this update, you'd have to be lucky to get it through those card sets. Nintendo has gone over the edge with this. Amiibo card sets are no different from bad DLC.



You can get different items depending on which Amiibo you put on which is cool


----------



## PacV

This looks pretty great but im concern about what happen with the people that already have his 10 dreamies and his town (in some kind of way) complete. I mean, i like one of the new villagers and i can't get him/her because i like my actual 10. I really hope they clear everything about this in the next Mini Direct.

In other way in one trailer (not the Direct Trailer) you can see Wisp transforming into Blathers. Is that mean that you actually made that the principal characters can live in your town???

And it seems that items of HHD will be available in this update, juat take a look at the cards.

In other news... The Direct it's coming November 2nd.


----------



## Rio_

Looks like we're finally getting some e+ villagers! So excited!! Wish it was coming sooner though


----------



## Klave

A couple of my favorites have moved out already so I hope this is a way to bring them back. I can't cycle through loads more villagers to bring back Agent S, I really hope I can get her card and then bring her back to my town that way.


----------



## HeyPatience

Klave said:


> A couple of my favorites have moved out already so I hope this is a way to bring them back. I can't cycle through loads more villagers to bring back Agent S, I really hope I can get her card and then bring her back to my town that way.



I dont think they'll take away the villager cycle, however having her card for when you do cycle through 16 villagers will probably be your best bet in obtaining her again. 

All in all Im going to agree with others and say that the update probably wont be as HUGE as people are speculating it to be. Like anything people are going to hype it through the roof since people are wanting a new game soon. It would be cool for them to bring some of the new furniture seen in HHD to the game, but Im honestly not too sure on how likely that will happen. We will just have to wait and see for the Nintendo Direct episode on it this Fall (Im guessing October/November?)


----------



## WeiMoote

They did say other new features...

Whatever those new features may entail, we're not that sure.


----------



## Altarium

Wait, what?! And there I went thinking the update was only going to be the amiibo when they actually introduce 50 new villagers and HHD items. Wow.


----------



## Inka

From what they said it Direct I doubt there will be anything more than adding villagers through amiibo and some new furniture to buy.
I wonder if we'll be able to update before 25th of November or will they drop it in the eShop on the same day as the game release.

Who is Wisp?


----------



## Reineke

Foxxie said:


> Have we all seen this on the Animal Crossing FB page? New villagers!
> View attachment 182453



It would seem that all of the sneak preview villagers so far are indeed from previous games, as you can see here, here, here, here, and here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Inka said:


> Who is Wisp?



He's the NPC in the older games that would weed your town for you.


----------



## Envy

Malaionus said:


> You can get different items depending on which Amiibo you put on which is cool



That's not cool at all. They don't even let you choose what you get, you buy a pack of Amiibo cards and hope that you'll get what you want. In the end, you could spend $100 and still not get what you want.

It's randomized DLC, which is a complete and total nightmare if you want something specific.

Like say they add the trumpet and saxophone to New Leaf via this method. I would LOVE to have them in my New Leaf game, but I am not going to spend a fortune to do so. I know darn well I would be spending a fortune to do so if I tried.


----------



## Inka

Reineke said:


> He's the NPC in the older games that would weed your town for you.



Thanks!


----------



## Bea

Am I the only one more excited about the new furniture? HHD wasn't my favourite game, honestly found it quite boring, but MAN. The food items it had. Need.


----------



## Envy

Bea said:


> Am I the only one more excited about the new furniture? HHD wasn't my favourite game, honestly found it quite boring, but MAN. The food items it had. Need.



I love the trumpet and saxophone they added.

...But I can't feel excited, not only because I don't know if they will be added, but will it even be possible to get them without spending a fortune?


----------



## Bea

Envy said:


> I love the trumpet and saxophone they added.
> 
> ...But I can't feel excited, not only because I don't know if they will be added, but will it even be possible to get them without spending a fortune?



I'm _hoping_ that the new items will just be added to Nook's with the update but I also wouldn't rule out them coming with the villagers.


----------



## WeiMoote

Daydream said:


> View attachment 182454
> 
> What is this? The camping manager? It looks so weird!



Hmm... I'm guessing it could be a hippie-like character, like Pascal?


----------



## Inka

Does anyone know when Japan will get the update?


----------



## AccfSally

Daydream said:


> View attachment 182454
> 
> What is this? The camping manager? It looks so weird!



It looks like a dog..I think.


----------



## Villager Fan

Vivian (formerly Vanessa) was an unreleased villager found in HHD data. Going by that, we can also expect: Hornsby, Spike, Paolo, Tybalt, Weber, Kamboko, Monpe, Stella, Rex, Sandy, Huck, Piper, Billy, Ursula, Gonzo, Boots, Murphy, Buzz and Sprocket. 

That's 20.

Plus the 6 that were released in HHD - Carrie, Maddie, Claude, Louie, Felyne, and Filly.

That's 26.

We now know about Ike, Ellie, Boyd, and Hopkins as well. That's 30. Plus the 2 Squirrel Squid Sister villagers, which makes it 32, assuming they get cards. 

So 18 "new" villagers to speculate on.

I may just buy the game again with the update preinstalled.


----------



## Inka

Villager Fan, same here, I hope ACNL will get a price drop in UK as well, I wanted to buy a second copy long time ago so that would be perfect


----------



## Heyden

ketchup and stella pls


----------



## WeiMoote

We got a more clearer picture of our hippie puppy!


----------



## Blue Cup

Envy said:


> I was all too excited for a New Leaf update, until I heard it was just Amiibos. God, I'm sick of Amiibos. Even if they added anything of value in this update, you'd have to be lucky to get it through those card sets. Nintendo has gone over the edge with this. Amiibo card sets are no different from bad DLC.



So, you were all too excited for the Autumn update that was said to be focused on Amiibo support when it was announced, but now you're no longer excited because it has been said that it is an update focused on Amiibo support? You're a victim of your own hype and ignorance.

And as for your complaints about card packs and not getting the specific card you want, this site should quell those worries.

Anyone that is feeling disappointed over the news today only have themselves to blame, for the content of this coming update was all spelled out during the reveal; You let your own hype convince you it would be more than what it is and for that, you only yourself to blame.


----------



## Mink777

WeiMoote said:


> We got a more clearer picture of our hippie puppy!
> 
> View attachment 182473



I wish he was a villager!


----------



## Envy

Blue Cup said:


> So, you were all too excited for the Autumn update that was said to be focused on Amiibo support when it was announced, but now you're no longer excited because it has been said that it is an update focused on Amiibo support? You're a victim of your own hype and ignorance.
> 
> And as for your complaints about card packs and not getting the specific card you want, this site should quell those worries.
> 
> Anyone that is feeling disappointed over the news today only have themselves to blame, for the content of this coming update was all spelled out during the reveal; You let your own hype convince you it would be more than what it is and for that, you only yourself to blame.



OMG. Lol. Before you get all high and mighty on your high horse there, you need to consider the context of when and how the news was revealed to me.

The news was new to me when watching the Direct this morning. Truth be told, I _might_ have heard about this update before, but it was so long ago that I completely forgot about it. So guess what? When I watched the Direct, it was new news to me. And they started off the segment speaking of a new update coming to New Leaf and then *after that* specifying it was Amiibo-related.

In that short period of time before the update was revealed to be purely-Amiibo related, it's natural that one might have room to get a little excited, and I did. Excuse me for that. Next time I'll use psychic powers to know what they're going to talk about so I don't get excited at all.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm just happy we're getting an update at all. I'd rather get an update to a game I already own than wait for a whole new game (that I'd have to buy with money I don't have). I have all the Amiibo cards of the villagers I like (including dreamies), so all that shouldn't be a problem. I'm just hoping this update will make me want to play the game again and even spark more of those late-night sessions with friends. Good summer memories.

And for anyone complaining about the price of card packs, yes, ebay is the solution. I found all of the select cards I wanted for about $1 each.


----------



## TeamMagmaDaniel

I see what your saying but why wouldn't Nintendo do that? We get more out of the game and they get money. Both sides win


----------



## Inka

Blue Cup said:


> So, you were all too excited for the Autumn update that was said to be focused on Amiibo support when it was announced, but now you're no longer excited because it has been said that it is an update focused on Amiibo support? You're a victim of your own hype and ignorance.
> 
> And as for your complaints about card packs and not getting the specific card you want, this site should quell those worries.
> 
> Anyone that is feeling disappointed over the news today only have themselves to blame, for the content of this coming update was all spelled out during the reveal; You let your own hype convince you it would be more than what it is and for that, you only yourself to blame.



This. Exectly what I was thinking.
And, Envy, if you "only found out about the update during today's Nintedo Direct" you may want to refrain from posting "I was too excited about the update and this ND changed it". If someone needs to get off their high horse it's you.


----------



## Envy

Inka said:


> This. Exectly what I was thinking.
> And, Envy, if you "only found out about the update during today's Nintedo Direct" you may want to refrain from posting "I was too excited about the update and this ND changed it". If someone needs to get off their high horse it's you.



I didn't say that, though. What I said was "I was all too excited for a New Leaf update, until I heard it was just Amiibos." No where does that say "I was excited for this New Leaf update, until this Direct". That is reading it completely out of context. 

I can understand how someone might have read it a little out of context the first time, but I provided the context in my last response, which you apparently read. It should be clear what I said and meant now. Yet, your paraphrasing _completely_ misrepresented what I said. Please watch where you point your finger. I do not have a high horse. I just have an opinion. I would say it's pretty obvious that someone who comes in and takes a post out of context just so they can make a point about how that 'group' of people only has themselves to blame is the definition of being on a high horse. But that's water under the bridge now, as I understand how someone could have taken my original post out of context, seeing as apparently this update being about Amiibos was common knowledge around these parts, but not to me.


----------



## Malaionus

Envy said:


> That's not cool at all. They don't even let you choose what you get, you buy a pack of Amiibo cards and hope that you'll get what you want. In the end, you could spend $100 and still not get what you want.
> 
> It's randomized DLC, which is a complete and total nightmare if you want something specific.
> 
> Like say they add the trumpet and saxophone to New Leaf via this method. I would LOVE to have them in my New Leaf game, but I am not going to spend a fortune to do so. I know darn well I would be spending a fortune to do so if I tried.



I think it was for non Animal Crossing Amiibos


----------



## Envy

Malaionus said:


> I think it was for non Animal Crossing Amiibos



Oh? Did they mention that later or was I just so spaced out during the presentation that I didn't even notice it? I missed most of the Direct because I had to go class. I caught the AC section and then had to go.


----------



## Malaionus

I don't get why people are saying Amiibos are just a way of getting money, like ???? They're a company it's how they stay in business

- - - Post Merge - - -



Envy said:


> Oh? Did they mention that later or was I just so spaced out during the presentation that I didn't even notice it? I missed most of the Direct because I had to go class. I caught the AC section and then had to go.



From the Amiibo site

"Expand your Animal Crossing™ horizons with a free update, coming this fall! Once installed, all Animal Crossing amiibo™ figures and cards will be compatible with the game. Tap your favorite villagers’ amiibo cards to invite them to come visit your town. You can also tap select amiibo from other series to get new furniture themed to those characters!"


----------



## WeiMoote

I wonder what the other series of Amiibo may entail...

Like if you tap in, let's say, Luigi, you may get a Poutrigust 4000 furniture item? Tapping in Kirby nets you a Warp Star furniture item?


----------



## Pokemanz

Malaionus said:


> I don't get why people are saying Amiibos are just a way of getting money, like ???? They're a company it's how they stay in business



This. Like, they unlock extra content and you don't _have_ to buy them. I for one like to collect my favorite characters, and bonus: they also work with games!


----------



## Envy

Malaionus said:


> I don't get why people are saying Amiibos are just a way of getting money, like ???? They're a company it's how they stay in business.



I get that... But there is more than one way of getting money and staying in business. There's a line that can be drawn here.

There is producing a full game, and selling it. The customer spends that money, gets the product they want. Everyone's happy. Then there's...this disturbing trend among video game companies as of late (Nintendo is far from the only one guilty of it, and weren't necessarily the first, but they are guilty of it now) where features are intentionally left out of games, and the company then provides some very annoying, costly method to get them back.

The first case I really got a taste of this was with The Sims. The Sims series is in shambles now. But for goodness sake, at least with The Sims you could spend money for what you want, and specifically get what you want. Now we're starting to move into an even darker age of DLC where the company provides DLC in random bundles. You may get what you want, you may not. And then they charge ridiculous amounts for it. Nintendo is NOT the only one guilty of this, I repeat, but with Amiibo cards, they are veering off into that territory. They know darn well that people are going to want a specific villager, or a specific item. And they know that people will spend ridiculous amounts of money to get those, if they can.

If you don't think people will, just look at Kingdom Hearts Unchained. People will spend ridiculous amounts of money for what they want, even if it's not in any physical form whatsoever.

That's a rant about Amiibo cards, though. The Amiibo themselves, I just find completely gimmicky. I understand why someone would want a model of their favorite character, but the Amiibo are not even good as models. They're really poorly made. So, even though they aren't randomized DLC like the Amiibo cards, I still don't much care for them, just as I don't really care for any of Nintendo's gimmicks. 



> "Expand your Animal Crossing™ horizons with a free update, coming this fall! Once installed, all Animal Crossing amiibo™ figures and cards will be compatible with the game. Tap your favorite villagers’ amiibo cards to invite them to come visit your town. You can also tap select amiibo from other series to get new furniture themed to those characters!"



'Furniture themed to those characters'. Oh. Great, all I need to see are more Nintendo themed houses! If I see another NES Super Mario Bros themed Animal Crossing house I'm going to scream.


----------



## Villager Fan

I notice these new amiibo cards don't have a birthday on them, so either these 50 villagers have no birthdays, or we have to discover them ourselves. New Leaf already has 333 villagers; when adding the new 50 (plus what whatever we get from other amiibos) we have roughly 383, which means some villagers will have the same birthday. We know this to be true since each villager use to have a unique birthday until HHD rolled out. When Maddie was released, she had the same birthday as Rene?. Maybe they ran into programming errors when having 2 villagers with the same birthday (2 parties the same day if you happen to have 2 villagers with the same birthday) so the new 50 won't have them? Who knows.


----------



## KoopaStarRoad

Sanrio/Hello Kitty amiibo card series 6, anyone?  






More stuff here:
https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/news_design1.html
https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html


----------



## Villager Fan

KoopaStarRoad said:


> Sanrio/Hello Kitty amiibo card series 6, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More stuff here:
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/news_design1.html
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html



They look so weird...

I imagine they are Japanese exclusive? What are their names?


----------



## SensaiGallade

KoopaStarRoad said:


> Sanrio/Hello Kitty amiibo card series 6, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More stuff here:
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/news_design1.html
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html



Are you kidding me?...


----------



## amanda1983

Malaionus said:


> I don't get why people are saying Amiibos are just a way of getting money, like ???? They're a company it's how they stay in business
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> From the Amiibo site
> 
> "Expand your Animal Crossing? horizons with a free update, coming this fall! Once installed, all Animal Crossing amiibo? figures and cards will be compatible with the game. *Tap your favorite villagers? amiibo cards to invite them to come visit your town.* You can also tap select amiibo from other series to get new furniture themed to those characters!"



- That sentence I bolded has been niggling at me since I read it earlier today. I've just realised why : it says *visit*. We've all been thinking the amiibo cards would be able to move in villagers, but what if the cards will just have them visit in a van at the new campgrounds? I, personally, would be completely fine and it wouldn't affect my towns. But it seems like a lot of people are excited to be able to move villagers into their actual town - and the specific wording used just doesn't really support that.

https://www.nintendo.com/amiibo/games/detail/animal-crossing-new-leaf-3ds


----------



## Villager Fan

amanda1983 said:


> - That sentence I bolded has been niggling at me since I read it earlier today. I've just realised why : it says *visit*. We've all been thinking the amiibo cards would be able to move in villagers, but what if the cards will just have them visit in a van at the new campgrounds? I, personally, would be completely fine and it wouldn't affect my towns. But it seems like a lot of people are excited to be able to move villagers into their actual town - and the specific wording used just doesn't really support that.
> 
> https://www.nintendo.com/amiibo/games/detail/animal-crossing-new-leaf-3ds



Except that in the Nintendo Direct footage, the player was talking to Hopkins inside his van. There were three different options. There is also an image on the official site that shows a brief description of Hopkins in game and gives to the ability to "order his furniture."

1. Let's talk
2. You should live here!
3. Gotcha!

https://youtu.be/r5IQ1Okm_Tc

We aren't getting our hopes up for nothing. We are basing it on what we see in the game footage.


----------



## namiieco

Oh no, all the cycling towns rip


----------



## Barbara

Nooo, not Hello Kitty villagers... Does Nintendo really want to make this a little girl's game?


----------



## Amphibian

Do these new villagers appear as random move-ins or are the Amiibo cards required to have them move in? If so it doesn't really sound much like a free update  Same goes for the new furniture.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Can we all agree that a New Leaf Post Office board should be opened to exchange New Leaf amiibo cards?


----------



## Daydream

Amphibian said:


> Do these new villagers appear as random move-ins or are the Amiibo cards required to have them move in? If so it doesn't really sound much like a free update  Same goes for the new furniture.



We don't know yet if these new villagers will be able to move by themselves in our town, without the cards. But they said that the update should have other features, so don't lose hope yet. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KoopaStarRoad said:


> Sanrio/Hello Kitty amiibo card series 6, anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More stuff here:
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/news_design1.html
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html



HAHAHA


----------



## littletwinclouds

Barbara said:


> Nooo, not Hello Kitty villagers... Does Nintendo really want to make this a little girl's game?



you can only get themed items, not actual sanrio characters as villagers

which sux bc i would love kiki and lala in my town
but then i am a child on the inside so


----------



## Envy

Barbara said:


> Nooo, not Hello Kitty villagers... Does Nintendo really want to make this a little girl's game?



Animal Crossing is played by little girls, too. I'm pretty sure there's plenty in the game that has catered to everyone else.


----------



## zoetrope

I hope one of the Sanrio cards features Shinkansen.  I neeeed bullet train character themed furniture.


----------



## Justin

SensaiGallade said:


> Can we all agree that a New Leaf Post Office board should be opened to exchange New Leaf amiibo cards?



I don't see any reason not to just use the existing board we have! It's not even titled specifically as a Happy Home Designer board.


----------



## Buttonsy

So wait, are we 1000% sure that the villagers on the cards won't appear in game, and that it wasn't just a disclaimer about Sanrio characters themselves in the game? Like that we couldn't get a Hello Kitty villager but that maybe we could get the Hello Kitty inspired gorilla that appears on that card or whatnot?

I'm just kinda dying here because the gorilla and sheep especially look adorable


----------



## Pinkbell

The hello kitty villagers / items are super cute ^^ . I hope we do see them.


----------



## KoopaStarRoad

Oh, and by the way:
Are those new PWPs/giant furniture items like in HHD in the bottom left corner seen on this card?
That lake was available in HHD, the bridge looks new to me.
And why would a Bridge be a furniture item you can order and that's in the rabbit's house?
I don't think it's there as a symbol or because that rabbit has an infamous bridge or so, 
new PWPs certainly seem possible now. (Hoping for the e+ Yoshi Egg )




You find it by clicking on the button just below the pack of the Series 6 amiibo cards here, with the other 4 revealed Sanrio cards:
https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html



Oh, and by the way–
Another new picture, and it looks upscaled somehow… (Ohmigosh NX confirrrmed!!111!)
It's weird, now even they upscale 3DS stuff, with that waifu2x thing having grown in usage




(Grabbed from the Sanrio website, yes I researched the characters and am ashamed of myself =P)


----------



## Pinkbell

KoopaStarRoad said:


> Oh, and by the way:
> Are those new PWPs in the bottom left corner seen on this card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find it by clicking on the button just below the pack of the Series 6 amiibo cards here, with the other 4 revealed Sanrio cards:
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html



I dunno, it does look like it though.


----------



## zoetrope

KoopaStarRoad said:


> Oh, and by the way:
> Are those new PWPs/giant furniture items like in HHD in the bottom left corner seen on this card?
> That lake was available in HHD, the bridge looks new to me.
> And why would a Bridge be a furniture item you can order and that's in the rabbit's house?
> I don't think it's there as a symbol or because that rabbit has an infamous bridge or so,
> new PWPs certainly seem possible now. (Hoping for the e+ Yoshi Egg )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You find it by clicking on the button just below the pack of the Series 6 amiibo cards here, with the other 4 revealed Sanrio cards:
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html



I think that's the Keroppi house.  Why they chose a rabbit for the frog character... I have no idea.


----------



## Bea

KoopaStarRoad said:


> Oh, and by the way?
> Another new picture, and it looks upscaled somehow? (Ohmigosh NX confirrrmed!!111!)
> It's weird, now even they upscale 3DS stuff, with that waifu2x thing having grown in usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Grabbed from the Sanrio website, yes I researched the characters and am ashamed of myself =P)




Anyone Notice the different flooring in the house? Are we maybe getting the rugs from HHD O:

EDIT: NVM, that's the front of the camper van. T-T


----------



## KoopaStarRoad

Thanks, this card was the one I had most difficulties to "decipher" which Sanrio character the villager is portraying.
But the backsides of some cards are also on the official site, so I figured Keroppi must be somewhere–
with your reply, I'm pretty sure this is the Keroppi villager.

Some time ago, I heard that the AC devs were open about Crossovers (Mario Kart 8 DLC pre-release time IIRC) and that they aren't against having stuff from other series in the main games, and I might be wrong, but they said something along the lines of including villagers portraying characters and not the characters themselves to maintain the Animal Crossing-feeling.


Even if the devs didn't say that, it's a plausible enough reason and I could live with that.

And I zoomed in on that bridge-thing, and I start thinking that this really just is a model of a bridge, with the sign in front of it.
Don't get any hopes up, really don't until the 2nd of November might confirm something with the Japanese Direct.


----------



## HHoney

Utarara said:


> Oh no, all the cycling towns rip



If people don't have amiibo cards or don't want to have amiibo cards there will still be some cycling towns out there...
...it will probably be much less popular, but I imagine some people will still want to cycle. Much more physical card trading in the future, which is really stressful imo.


----------



## namiieco

HHoney said:


> If people don't have amiibo cards or don't want to have amiibo cards there will still be some cycling towns out there...
> ...it will probably be much less popular, but I imagine some people will still want to cycle. Much more physical card trading in the future, which is really stressful imo.



well yeah i guess but idk lots of people are pretty hype about all this


----------



## Malaionus

Envy said:


> I get that... But there is more than one way of getting money and staying in business. There's a line that can be drawn here.
> 
> There is producing a full game, and selling it. The customer spends that money, gets the product they want. Everyone's happy. Then there's...this disturbing trend among video game companies as of late (Nintendo is far from the only one guilty of it, and weren't necessarily the first, but they are guilty of it now) where features are intentionally left out of games, and the company then provides some very annoying, costly method to get them back.
> 
> The first case I really got a taste of this was with The Sims. The Sims series is in shambles now. But for goodness sake, at least with The Sims you could spend money for what you want, and specifically get what you want. Now we're starting to move into an even darker age of DLC where the company provides DLC in random bundles. You may get what you want, you may not. And then they charge ridiculous amounts for it. Nintendo is NOT the only one guilty of this, I repeat, but with Amiibo cards, they are veering off into that territory. They know darn well that people are going to want a specific villager, or a specific item. And they know that people will spend ridiculous amounts of money to get those, if they can.
> 
> If you don't think people will, just look at Kingdom Hearts Unchained. People will spend ridiculous amounts of money for what they want, even if it's not in any physical form whatsoever.
> 
> That's a rant about Amiibo cards, though. The Amiibo themselves, I just find completely gimmicky. I understand why someone would want a model of their favorite character, but the Amiibo are not even good as models. They're really poorly made. So, even though they aren't randomized DLC like the Amiibo cards, I still don't much care for them, just as I don't really care for any of Nintendo's gimmicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Furniture themed to those characters'. Oh. Great, all I need to see are more Nintendo themed houses! If I see another NES Super Mario Bros themed Animal Crossing house I'm going to scream.



Yeah, I get what you're saying, but games can take a few years to make, and I feel like this is a way to give people something for display, their games, or whatever while they do that. Also yeah no more Nintendo houses for me ;-;

Though I do want a Pokemon themed item


----------



## Chicha

I'm actually really excited to see new villagers and furniture! I think they all look adorable so far and I love the twist of having them come by on a RV. This feature could also be a good way to get old villagers to visit your town. <3

Can't wait!


----------



## Snowfell

I'm getting more and more excited about this update. I've got a new town that I haven't decided if I'm keeping yet or not. This might be a good chance to reset and try out the new features. omg I want those Sanrio characters so bad! Especially the sheep and the elephant. SO CUTE!


----------



## HHoney

Snowfell said:


> I'm getting more and more excited about this update. I've got a new town that I haven't decided if I'm keeping yet or not. This might be a good chance to reset and try out the new features. omg I want those Sanrio characters so bad! Especially the sheep and the elephant. SO CUTE!



I hope hope hope that they bring the Sanrio cards to the US!!! I wouldn't want to import them but I would HAVE to! They are so cute!


----------



## reririx

Mixed feelings about this.

I find the cards making villagers more accessible good and bad. Good for those who want their dreamies and to achieve them easier and bad because it takes out the fun. I won't be using the cards to get villagers for sure because it'll take the fun away for me. 

Also, I would love to see new characters, villagers, furniture/items, etc. Something newwwwwwwwwwwww to be added please! EVEN A NEW MAP....


----------



## Greggy

I wish the Sanrio Amiibo Cards would reach the shores of my country. It took me a long waiting when I just wanted to buy some Series 1 cards here. I want those Pompom Purin items so badly. Also the sheep and elephant villagers are so cute, the rest looks so-so.


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm really happy that Vanessa is making a comeback. Now if only we could get Tarou...


----------



## KoopaStarRoad

reririx said:


> Also, I would love to see new characters, villagers, furniture/items, etc. Something newwwwwwwwwwwww to be added please! EVEN A NEW MAP....



Everything you wished for in the first sentence is already confirmed, and something similar to a new map, the RV "campin ground" also exists.

Only downside is that most seems to be amiibo-locked. =/


----------



## J087

Are those cards like an amibo, meaning you need to have one in order to use them?
Or are they like a QR code which needs to be scanned, meaning you can scan them on your screen too? (like with several other games)

Guess you need the new 3DS then which supports amibo... No use restarting my town.


----------



## WeiMoote

J087 said:


> Are those cards like an amibo, meaning you need to have one in order to use them?
> Or are they like a QR code which needs to be scanned, meaning you can scan them on your screen too? (like with several other games)
> 
> Guess you need the new 3DS then which supports amibo... No use restarting my town.



There's always that Amiibo reader that you can use with normal 3DSes.


----------



## reririx

KoopaStarRoad said:


> Everything you wished for in the first sentence is already confirmed, and something similar to a new map, the RV "campin ground" also exists.
> 
> Only downside is that most seems to be amiibo-locked. =/



YAY and AW. I don't like how a lot of things are unlocked via amiibo (from what I've seen). I mean yeah cool Nintendo makes money but.......... I am on a tight budget  How much are those cards anyways...


----------



## watercolorwish

i want the hello kitty gorilla and the twin stars sheep omggg the furniture is so nice for all of them ahhh cute i need these cardsss

they gotta be released in the us i have my eye on that hk furniture set


----------



## HHoney

The names of the Sanrio animals are posted here!

https://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers


----------



## watercolorwish

omfgggggggggg LILA i need her! it would be even more awesome if she was an uchi but i can tell shes gonna be peppy which is fine too...


----------



## Vile

This news made me really happy! Cycling, trading, exorbitant prices on specific villagers... I hated the entire rat race that is villager trading, but it's a necessity to get who you want. No longer, I hope!

As someone who collected/traded all of Series 1, I've recently begun working on the next sets. It's like Pokemon card collecting, except it's actually possible to collect a full set lol.


----------



## HHoney

Nintendo - there's still time - please give these animals personality types for each species that we still need!


----------



## Pokemanz

HHoney said:


> Nintendo - there's still time - please give these animals personality types for each species that we still need!



Or just bring back the villagers who have the missing personality types! I don't understand why they wouldn't bring back all the old villagers?


----------



## mintellect

Ok so I don't know if this was mentioned In a previous post because I'm too lazy to scroll back but apparently in the EU direct it was shown that animals scanned in via Amiibo card show up in RVs in this trailer park-like area with a dog that I don't know anything about?? And you can order items that the animal has inside their RV and convince them to move in.
I have pictures but I'll upload em later

- - - Post Merge - - -











There we go

I didn't watch the direct myself, just found this on tumblr so I don't know if anything else was revealed about this area


----------



## moonrisekingdom

Diancie Rose said:


> Ok so I don't know if this was mentioned In a previous post because I'm too lazy to scroll back but apparently in the EU direct it was shown that animals scanned in via Amiibo card show up in RVs in this trailer park-like area with a dog that I don't know anything about?? And you can order items that the animal has inside their RV and convince them to move in.
> I have pictures but I'll upload em later
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There we go
> 
> I didn't watch the direct myself, just found this on tumblr so I don't know if anything else was revealed about this area



is that hippie looking dog(???) the RV park owner? omg adorable. i wish he could be a villager in my town ;_;


----------



## Mink777

I think that there will be more villager cards than just the 50 ones they announced. It would make sense to bring back all the old villagers and I am confident they will.


----------



## Pokemanz

Does this mean there might be an update to HHD as well? If there are new cards it would make sense to incorporate them into where the card thing started.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Okay so here's what I think will happen in the update:

-Obviously all the Animal Crossing amiibo will be usable in the game, Villager cards summon isp or something and as a result, they should visit the campsite.
 -NPC amiibo could include special furniture and maybe allow you to design their houses.
 -Other compatable amiibo should summon special villagers such as the Squid Sister amiibo invite special counterparts.
-All HHD furniture should be included into the game, including ceiling items.
-Nook Homes should be expanded to hold window designs, curtain's and interior doors as well as include all the exterior parts exculsive to HHD.
-A new area on the Main Street allows access to the recently seen campervan area where you can scan the exclusive amiibo into the game.


----------



## RhinoK

Vanessa is coming back, sign me up


----------



## Villager Fan

Here is a video of the Hello Kitty/Sanrio villagers in action at the RV park. Any possible translation on the dialogue would be greatly appreciated.

I especially would like to know the dialogue for the deer villager. It seems like the player asked her to move in, but I'm not sure. It seems like it goes further on in the dialogue that Hopkins provided. Right now, I have this bad feeling that when a villager is asked "Why don't you live here?" it may mean live at the campsite rather than in the town itself. I am hoping the dialogue would confirm something.


----------



## Cloudkitty

I was excited in general about the update, new villagers, new furniture.  Then I found out about the Sanrio items.

I am hysterical with joy.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Sheando said:


> I am . . . really not sure how I feel about this. On one hand, it's great to have the amiibo cards serve some other purpose. (I never bought HHD, so I still don't have any cards at all.) On the other hand, villagers-on-demand does seem to take some of the fun and magic out of the game. I enjoy both the randomness of the original game and the fun of trading with others. If everyone's now going to be obsessively collecting these cards, it seems like the game will be a bit too easy to control. Someone's going to get the Fauna card and just be churning out Faunas for other players. But hey, maybe other people will enjoy that new style?
> 
> I would, however, LOVE to see some of the items and customization abilities from HHD appear in NL.



I agree with you there..


----------



## Daydream

Awww that's SO cute

You can use the honk in a villager's van to scare them!


----------



## BluebellLight

I'm so excited for the update but worried at the same time. Nintendo promised us this was coming this Autumn but it looks like we won't be getting it until at least December.


----------



## Bea

Daydream said:


> Awww that's SO cute
> 
> You can use the honk in a villager's van to scare them!



Sign me up I am sold.


----------



## Cascade

I'm disappointed being Hello Kitty as a gorilla ;-;


----------



## nintendofan85

I'm so glad that this is coming out. I was hoping for a new game because usually Nintendo releases a new Animal Crossing game every 3-4 years, but I'm looking forward to this *way* more than I was Amiibo Festival or even Happy Home Designer. The thing is, I really figured that by now, Nintendo would've said something about another Animal Crossing game being in the works. The original one was released on the Nintendo 64 in Japan in 2001, and then Wild World was released in 2005, and then City Folk in 2008, and then New Leaf in Japan in 2012. However, probably the reason that Nintendo hasn't said anything about a new Animal Crossing game and is instead releasing an update to New Leaf four years into its release probably largely has to do with the Wii U's low sales ever since it launched in 2012. The NX, after all, is basically serving as a successor for both the Wii U and 3DS. I think Nintendo will release a new Animal Crossing game on the NX, the question is, when would they be able to do so? I know Nintendo plans on releasing the NX this March, but when New Leaf was in development they let us know it was coming out even before the console was released-both the 3DS and New Leaf were announced in 2010, the 3DS was released in 2011 and then New Leaf, as I said, came out in Japan in 2012-yet this time, even though the NX is set to be released in six months, Nintendo has said nothing about a new Animal Crossing game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluebellLight said:


> I'm so excited for the update but worried at the same time. Nintendo promised us this was coming this Autumn but it looks like we won't be getting it until at least December.



The release date was set for November 11 in North America, correct?


----------



## HHoney

nintendofan85 said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The release date was set for November 11 in North America, correct?



I believe the updated New Leaf: Welcome amiibo is around November 23-26 in US with a possible "mini Nintendo Direct: Animal Crossing edition" happening sometime in the first two weeks of November.

Looking for website confirmation on dates...


----------



## Chicha

Villager Fan said:


> Here is a video of the Hello Kitty/Sanrio villagers in action at the RV park. Any possible translation on the dialogue would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I especially would like to know the dialogue for the deer villager. It seems like the player asked her to move in, but I'm not sure. It seems like it goes further on in the dialogue that Hopkins provided. Right now, I have this bad feeling that when a villager is asked "Why don't you live here?" it may mean live at the campsite rather than in the town itself. I am hoping the dialogue would confirm something.



I love this! The RV concept is super adorable and feels fresh and new. Hopefully we can invite those villagers to move in as well. I know we can order furniture with them for sure. I've seen screenshots somewhere.

I'd be up for new PWPs from HHD and amiibo festival.


----------



## Villager Fan

Anybody fluent in Japanese and can tell us more about the dialogue? It might give us insight on the campground.


----------



## watercolorwish

Villager Fan said:


> Anybody fluent in Japanese and can tell us more about the dialogue? It might give us insight on the campground.



well the campers here will probably act a lot like campers in the normal campsite since this is virtually what the update is.


----------



## Twisterheart

The new villagers are so cute. And I love the furniture! I hope it will be orderable in the stores, but I doubt it. It will probably be limited to the special villagers. The RV park looks cool. Wonder where that will be located.


----------



## Daydream

It's sad to think we'll have to wait until November to get all the info on this


----------



## Fayde

Villager Fan said:


> Anybody fluent in Japanese and can tell us more about the dialogue? It might give us insight on the campground.



From what I can gather, they're mainly talking about their trailer-driving experiences or how much fun they're having with camping. They've not given away any hints on the location of the campground :c


----------



## Villager Fan

Someone on Reddit translated the Japanese dialogue from the JP Direct between Pusuke (Hopkins) the blue rabbit villager and the player. When greeting Pusuke, three options appeared on the bottom screen. 

"I want to talk"
"Come live in the village!" (Selected)
"Take it easy/take your time."

There was a bit of confusion at various places online as to whether or not the RV villagers moved into your town or simply lived at the campgrounds permanently after being asked "you should live here." We can only assume this might be the case for the Sanrio villagers.

We now know for sure that the RV villagers can move into your village.


----------



## Daydream

Oh, I didn't notice that they have changed the artwork! We can see this cute little cottage in the back. I wonder what will be its purpose in the game. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But... WAIT

Maybe it's random, but the way they placed the camping on this artwork kinda confirms that it's not a part of the Main Street? Idk


----------



## mintellect

Daydream said:


> View attachment 182895
> 
> Oh, I didn't notice that they have changed the artwork! We can see this cute little cottage in the back. I wonder what will be its purpose in the game.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But... WAIT
> 
> Maybe it's random, but the way they placed the camping on this artwork kinda confirms that it's not a part of the Main Street? Idk



I like the original cover art a lot better. Get rid of all those Amiibo functionality banners and it could be okay.

And I hope to God the campsite is somewhere on Main Street, the background of the RV park seems to confirm it is due to having decorations that aren't possible in the main town, but it seems so Animal Crossing(TM) for Nintendo to just plop the RV park randomly anywhere in your town.


----------



## WeiMoote

After looking at some videos, it seems that the villager goes into the second RV...

Which makes you think what the first RV is for. We know it changes periodically...


----------



## Blue Cup

Diancie Rose said:


> I like the original cover art a lot better. Get rid of all those Amiibo functionality banners and it could be okay.
> 
> And I hope to God the campsite is somewhere on Main Street, the background of the RV park seems to confirm it is due to having decorations that aren't possible in the main town, but it seems so Animal Crossing(TM) for Nintendo to just plop the RV park randomly anywhere in your town.



I can't help but feel they're going to open a path there beside the Museum and that's where you will find the RV park.


----------



## Barbara

Blue Cup said:


> I can't help but feel they're going to open a path there beside the Museum and that's where you will find the RV park.



That's what I came up with as well while bringing some fossils to the museum... It seems like that would be a nice place to open up and make it lead to the van campsite.


----------



## Bea

nintendofan85 said:


> .... even though the NX is set to be released in six months, Nintendo has said nothing about a new Animal Crossing game.




I said this with the Wii U, I'd much rather them update NL than have them release a Wii U version. Only because I think the series makes the most sense as a handheld game, so you can take it anywhere. I still kind of feel that way about NX, however I believe the current rumour is that it's going to be a console/handheld hybrid so I guess we'll see.


----------



## Blue Cup

I think the next Animal Crossing is still a few years off. We may see it at E3 next year, but even then we're probably looking at a 2019, maybe even 2020 release for it. Nintendo knows it too, hence the New Leaf update.


----------



## Villager Fan

I am just amazed that this'll push the villager count to 383+! I love the variety we are going to have. I hope they increase the max villager cap though. Add 2 new ways to add villagers to your town would be wasted if your town is already at 10 max.


----------



## HHoney

So has it been confirmed (as much as it possibly could be conformed) that most or all the RV villagers (besides the Sanrio villagers) would be previous AC characters?

Or will there be completely new villagers added as RV villagers?


----------



## Barbara

HHoney said:


> So has it been confirmed (as much as it possibly could be conformed) that most or all the RV villagers (besides the Sanrio villagers) would be previous AC characters?
> 
> Or will there be completely new villagers added as RV villagers?


It has not been confirmed in any way, all we know is that a few old villagers are returning, which *could* mean other old villagers will return as well. During the Direct, they said 'villagers completely new to the series' will appear, which might mean other villagers than the Hello Kitty ones.


----------



## Villager Fan

Barbara said:


> It has not been confirmed in any way, all we know is that a few old villagers are returning, which *could* mean other old villagers will return as well. During the Direct, they said 'villagers completely new to the series' will appear, which might mean other villagers than the Hello Kitty ones.



Actually, the wording was more like "villagers we haven't seen in New Leaf yet." 

"Yet" kind of implies they were from previous games (or from HHD), buts that's just how I inferred it.


----------



## SugardewVillage

I wish this update could come today!


----------



## mintellect

383 villagers?

Does this mean some villagers will have double birthdays?


----------



## Daydream

Diancie Rose said:


> 383 villagers?
> 
> Does this mean some villagers will have double birthdays?



Unless they create a new month, it should xD


----------



## Villager Fan

So what if I end up with 2 villagers in my town with the same birthday? Man, I have to go to two parties then.


----------



## WeiMoote

Daydream said:


> Unless they create a new month, it should xD



But Smarch's weather is lousy... Just ask Homer Simpson! ^_^


----------



## marierock13

Honestly, I was really keen on the Amiibo update... Until I saw the direct. 

Trailer park? I don't know, I'm not feeling it. Sure, it's a new, neat idea, but it won't suit every town - for example, my main town is a regal/fairy tale theme. I really don't want a trailer park in it. 

I'm glad Nintendo is trying something new, but I'm no longer looking forward to this update. If it's optional, I'm probably not installing it. Sure, getting the lovely HHD furniture is tempting, and I'd love to use my Rasher amiibo card to get my number one dreamie... But not if it means adding this new area to my town (because it almost certainly won't be optional).

Just my two cents. Trailer Park Boys was hilarious, but I don't want it in my town.


----------



## Villager Fan

marierock13 said:


> Honestly, I was really keen on the Amiibo update... Until I saw the direct.
> 
> Trailer park? I don't know, I'm not feeling it. Sure, it's a new, neat idea, but it won't suit every town - for example, my main town is a regal/fairy tale theme. I really don't want a trailer park in it.
> 
> I'm glad Nintendo is trying something new, but I'm no longer looking forward to this update. If it's optional, I'm probably not installing it. Sure, getting the lovely HHD furniture is tempting, and I'd love to use my Rasher amiibo card to get my number one dreamie... But not if it means adding this new area to my town (because it almost certainly won't be optional).
> 
> Just my two cents. Trailer Park Boys was hilarious, but I don't want it in my town.



It probably won't be in your town. It's being speculated that it's part of Main Street.


----------



## AppleTart0

So apparently the release date's been announced as December 2nd.
It's kind of a winter one now. XD


----------



## Daydream

Biscuuit30 said:


> So apparently the release date's been announced as December 2nd.
> It's kind of a winter one now. XD



Yeah, I wish we could have it sooner.  It's the same release day as Mario Maker 3DS, so it will be a busy day. xD


----------



## Villager Fan

Japan is getting the cards on November 3rd (I presume the update will come out as well?).

So we may know all 50 villagers before December 2nd. I'll definitely be checking out the Japanese tumblrs and what-not.


----------



## crossing-rainbow

Do you guys think ACNL will hype old players with the update and get them back into the game?


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm really hoping they implement HHD's option to remove windows from a room. 

It's so awkward when you have certain wallpaper and then a window sitting in the middle of it. I don't need a window in the middle of my bookcase, or my... other window, or the...sky....


----------



## Fatalframe4

Envy said:


> That's not cool at all. They don't even let you choose what you get, you buy a pack of Amiibo cards and hope that you'll get what you want. In the end, you could spend $100 and still not get what you want.
> 
> It's randomized DLC, which is a complete and total nightmare if you want something specific.
> 
> Like say they add the trumpet and saxophone to New Leaf via this method. I would LOVE to have them in my New Leaf game, but I am not going to spend a fortune to do so. I know darn well I would be spending a fortune to do so if I tried.



But here's the thing though. People can order the items from the catalog when they are inside of the vans. Which means you can simply ask someone here to buy the item you want for you if you give them the Bells or you can trade something from the game like a item or Bells for one. This is DLC that can be free for you! No need to spend real money. Heck unlike normal DLC you can let your friends borrow the amiibo cards or borrow someone else's amiibo cards and use them to get the villagers. Try doing that with actual DLC. So in reality the only thing you would probably be missing out is the villagers themselves if you don't use the cards. The furniture however should be able to get no matter what.

- - - Post Merge - - -



marierock13 said:


> Honestly, I was really keen on the Amiibo update... Until I saw the direct.
> 
> Trailer park? I don't know, I'm not feeling it. Sure, it's a new, neat idea, but it won't suit every town - for example, my main town is a regal/fairy tale theme. I really don't want a trailer park in it.
> 
> I'm glad Nintendo is trying something new, but I'm no longer looking forward to this update. If it's optional, I'm probably not installing it. Sure, getting the lovely HHD furniture is tempting, and I'd love to use my Rasher amiibo card to get my number one dreamie... But not if it means adding this new area to my town (because it almost certainly won't be optional).
> 
> Just my two cents. Trailer Park Boys was hilarious, but I don't want it in my town.



The Campground is most likely located outside of Main Street like how the HHA houses are connected to the Main Street. My best bet is that it would be right next to the Museum. It's a perfect spot to add a path to the new Campground! Also if you don't have the Update you can't go online anymore.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

I'm just hoping atleast one of these 50 new villagers will be a smug cat ~


----------



## MitsuoP

Say goodbye to weeds, folks.


> You haven't played in a while and don't feel like playing again because of all the weeds you'd find?
> With this Fall's free update, all weeds will be done for!


----------



## Corrie

Wait so if you get the update,  will it hurt your town? Would you have to start over?


----------



## Laureline

So is this update only available for the new 3ds xl?


----------



## Crash

Corrie said:


> Wait so if you get the update,  will it hurt your town? Would you have to start over?


nope, nothing like that. i doubt they'd ever release an update that would negatively effect your town or force you to restart.



Furisoa said:


> So is this update only available for the new 3ds xl?


it's for all of them, not just the new 3ds.


----------



## HHoney

MitsuoP said:


> View attachment 183327
> Say goodbye to weeds, folks.



What if you LIKE weeds?!
Like in certain towns I want some weeds? What then?!
Getting the weed badge would be impossible for some people with 1-2 weeds per day. 

Nintendo is banking on a lot of casual fans who have abandoned their towns and they don't want to come back because of weeds.

But for me with this news I'm freaked out right now. Is anyone else concerned on what this means?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I'm hoping it means that downloading the update will make all your weeds disappear, but it'll be possible for them to grow back later ^^;


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

HHoney said:


> What if you LIKE weeds?!
> Like in certain towns I want some weeds? What then?!
> Getting the weed badge would be impossible for some people with 1-2 weeds per day.
> 
> Nintendo is banking on a lot of casual fans who have abandoned their towns and they don't want to come back because of weeds.
> 
> But for me with this news I'm freaked out right now. Is anyone else concerned on what this means?



I'm convinced that they will ask you.. If you want help with the weeds o: Or atleast I'm crossing my fingers for that.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

I'm hoping that we will still have the option to let weeds grow all over of the person wishes them to. I can't see them making it overly difficult as otherwise it would get rid of the weeding badge, since it would be far too difficult to obtain it.
I'm also hoping the update is going to be good for everybody, even those who don't have amibo cards like myself. Was a bit worried that it would finish the villager trade plaza, but from what I've seen, the cards you buy are entirely random? Like with Pokemon. There's no guarantee who you will get so I am assuming if you're just looking for one villager that could take a while if you're just buying the cards. I will probably buy a few if I have any spare money at the end of the month but I hope there will be lots of other things unrelated to amibo cards to enjoy


----------



## Daydream

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I'm hoping that we will still have the option to let weeds grow all over of the person wishes them to. I can't see them making it overly difficult as otherwise it would get rid of the weeding badge, since it would be far too difficult to obtain it.
> I'm also hoping the update is going to be good for everybody, even those who don't have amibo cards like myself. Was a bit worried that it would finish the villager trade plaza, but from what I've seen, the cards you buy are entirely random? Like with Pokemon. There's no guarantee who you will get so I am assuming if you're just looking for one villager that could take a while if you're just buying the cards. I will probably buy a few if I have any spare money at the end of the month but I hope there will be lots of other things unrelated to amibo cards to enjoy



You can buy cards of specific villagers on Amazon, they are handy and also really cheap.


----------



## maplecheek

Aaaaah I just really want to have more than 10 villagers in the actual town! I wish they could expand the map or just allow more villagers as residents. 10 is not enough. Also, another personality type would be fun. Such as "intellectual" or "gothic" or just more variety in dialog. Pipe dreams.

Looking forward to the sanrio furniture though!


----------



## Corrie

Gaaah I really want this update RIGHT NOW!! XD I actually am still baffled they are using New Leaf. I am speechless tbh. I'm really grateful because I didn't wanna have to buy a new game. XP I'm looking forward to using my cards in another game! Makes them worthwhile to purchase. It also makes me relax a bit because I thought I was gonna be the only one still collecting. XP


----------



## Pokemanz

I assume that if the weeds are removed (or like severely reduced) they will change the requirements for the weed badges.

I agree that they do make some towns look nice though. Maybe you can "buy" weeds to plant or something? Kinda like the lucky clovers.


----------



## WeiMoote

Hmm... I just found this vid...






Maybe it just wipes weeds from your town, so you can play the game with the update right from the word go?


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d

Wait they are not removing weeds forever right? It's been in the game since like the very start...why would they remove them forever?


----------



## Corrie

Maybe it just wipes weeds once on start up but afterwards it just continues like normal?


----------



## McRibbie

Wow, you guys have gotten the wrong end of the stick.

They mean "we'll have plucked all of the weeds that you had in your town, because you might have not played for ages", not "we're completely getting rid of weeds".


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Is there an actual release date, official/speculated? I've been unable to find anything.

(and will it be released to specific regions earlier?)


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Pokemanz said:


> I assume that if the weeds are removed (or like severely reduced) they will change the requirements for the weed badges.
> 
> I agree that they do make some towns look nice though. Maybe you can "buy" weeds to plant or something? Kinda like the lucky clovers.



That woukd be sooo cool! I've always wanted weeds lol but I wanna keep my perfect town rating


----------



## Thrum

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Is there an actual release date, official/speculated? I've been unable to find anything.
> 
> (and will it be released to specific regions earlier?)



Japan: November 23rd
New Zealand: November 24th
Great Britain: November 25th
North America: December 2nd

Most likely it will appear everywhere around that time.

For more information follow this reddit link.


----------



## Pokemanz

So um how does this classify as an "autumn" update? I realize that it'll still be autumn when it releases, but that's like just before winter?

Also, why December? No one will be playing New Leaf then, everyone will be playing Sun and Moon. They should release it now while we're waiting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Pokemanz said:


> So um how does this classify as an "autumn" update? I realize that it'll still be autumn when it releases, but that's like just before winter?
> 
> Also, why December? No one will be playing New Leaf then, everyone will be playing Sun and Moon. They should release it now while we're waiting.



Could still be fine tuning it, plus they are putting out new copies of New Leaf with Welcome Amiibo included. Not only that but I imagine people will begin hunting AC Amiibos again and given how little stock is in your average store, they need to reprint some more. While a few of us will be entertained with Sun and Moon, not everyone is going to make that jump.


----------



## HHoney

Related to the upcoming update- if a store sells amiibo cards in your area, are they only selling Series 1?

That's all they have in all the stores around here. They must have printed millions?


----------



## Nunnafinga

HHoney said:


> Related to the upcoming update- if a store sells amiibo cards in your area, are they only selling Series 1?
> 
> That's all they have in all the stores around here. They must have printed millions?



I was at Fry's Electronics here in Phoenix a couple of days ago and they had all four series of AC Amiibo cards.They were very well stocked with other 3DS items.They might be gearing up for the update because they didn't have much of anything a couple of months ago.


----------



## Thrum

Pokemanz said:


> Also, why December? No one will be playing New Leaf then, everyone will be playing Sun and Moon. They should release it now while we're waiting.


I need to disagree. I played the previous 2 pokemon games (Y and AS) on the 3DS and got extremely bored. I came to the conclusion that pokemon is not for me. Only game I'll be getting in November/December is Super Mario Maker and I will probably buy lots of amiibo cards for the autumn update. Clearly not everyone is into pokemon and with the new welcome amiibo game in store lots of new people will buy the game.


----------



## Pokemanz

Tom said:


> Could still be fine tuning it, plus they are putting out new copies of New Leaf with Welcome Amiibo included. Not only that but I imagine people will begin hunting AC Amiibos again and given how little stock is in your average store, they need to reprint some more. While a few of us will be entertained with Sun and Moon, not everyone is going to make that jump.



That is true. I also imagine they'd want it out for Christmas time so all the newcomers could pick up a copy. Still it just feels like weird timing releasing right after a big title.



Thrum said:


> I need to disagree. I played the previous 2 pokemon games (Y and AS) on the 3DS and got extremely bored. I came to the conclusion that pokemon is not for me. Only game I'll be getting in November/December is Super Mario Maker and I will probably buy lots of amiibo cards for the autumn update. Clearly not everyone is into pokemon and with the new welcome amiibo game in store lots of new people will buy the game.



Well I didn't mean _everyone_ of course, I meant a lot of people lol. I'm sure there are those who will be enjoying the update among other things but most of us will be glued to our 3DSes playing Pokemon for the next several months because we are slaves to the franchise.


----------



## Thrum

No worries, I didn't mean to say you meant literally everyone. What I try to say is that it's actually pretty clever of Nintendo to release Pokemon and the New Leaf update at the same time because it will maintain both of these AAA titles in their top charts, and in December/winter people tend to play a lot more videogames. Having more titles to pick from in December means they reach a higher target audience and at christmas the competition against other big video game companies is big. Just from a more economical perspective...


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Thrum said:


> Japan: November 23rd
> New Zealand: November 24th
> Great Britain: November 25th
> North America: December 2nd


Aww, still quite a while away. Even though I don't care for the Amiibo stuff, I'm still hyped for it!


----------



## GhulehGirl

Ooh can't wait


----------



## CJODell62

So when is this update supposed to come? I've heard December 2nd somewhere but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Sinistrum

Yes, in my opinion, they announced December 2nd on the "Nintendo Direct" at the very beginning of this month.

Do you think, that the K.K.-related amiibo (there is a card and a figurine) could bring us back the "old" music?


----------



## ceremony

Pokemanz said:


> So um how does this classify as an "autumn" update? I realize that it'll still be autumn when it releases, but that's like just before winter?
> 
> Also, why December? No one will be playing New Leaf then, everyone will be playing Sun and Moon. They should release it now while we're waiting.



I don't think that would matter much. The game is already 3 years old.


----------



## watercolorwish

aw that sux thats a while away. good thing sun/moons releasing to keep most content. this is kinda like what they did with pokemon x/y and new leaf heh. they were released the same-ish time right? everyone was playin new leaf then they switched to x/y, this is gonna kinda be reverse if the update is more than just a new campsite... but i can tell theyre gonna be lazy OTL i mean the new title is welcome amiibo thats not promising


----------



## theta

I don't know if this has been shared yet but have you seen that the update will clear weeds from towns, to encourage people to play again if they haven't for ages? 

I've also seen some people theorising that ACNL is gonna be linked in to the mobile app, given that they're doing the update so close to the game which is now gonna be released in...March? What do you guys think?


----------



## Eline

theta said:


> I don't know if this has been shared yet but have you seen that the update will clear weeds from towns, to encourage people to play again if they haven't for ages?
> 
> I've also seen some people theorising that ACNL is gonna be linked in to the mobile app, given that they're doing the update so close to the game which is now gonna be released in...March? What do you guys think?



Is there going to be a mobile ACNL? That's pretty cool!


----------



## Coriakin

Sinistrum said:


> Do you think, that the K.K.-related amiibo (there is a card and a figurine) could bring us back the "old" music?



That would be awesome if they did that... I miss some of Wild World's hourly music, I loved the 8:00pm theme as it perfectly captured the essence of a nice quiet evening stroll around town--I'd hear this tune every time because that was time I usually played AC:WW.


----------



## SaltedKaramel

Honestly, I just want to know if we'll be able to add more villagers to our towns. I mean all the new stuff is great and I'm excited for them but argggg!! Just let me know if we'll be able to increase the villager max from 10!!! They're adding a few new villagers so I figured that there just might be a chance that this is possible.


----------



## Bea

Sinistrum said:


> Do you think, that the K.K.-related amiibo (there is a card and a figurine) could bring us back the "old" music?




That would be phenomenal. I'd love to have the GC music back again, it's my favourite by far.


----------



## cloverette

Is this a good thread to talk about the Sanrio/Nintendo collab amiibo cards because I'm SO excited. The Little Twin Stars sheep is my absolute favorite<3


----------



## Lilac

Bringing new villagers into the mix will surely make things a lot more interesting. I'm hoping that we'll be given more slots for villagers, but somehow I highly doubt it'll happen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't wait for the Sanrio cards! They're so cute! (except for the gorilla IMO)


----------



## emolga

Oh man, I'm super excited! Particularly for the Callie and Marie villagers. Also, I noticed that in the preview there were a few villagers from Animal Forest e+. I'm really hoping more of them return as well! (Particularly Megumi and Ketchup.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the Sanrio villagers are adorable! I particularly love the Little Twin Stars sheep.


----------



## claracampanelli

amiibo cards aren't sold here in my country =/


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

I'm hoping they'll add more conversation.. They probably won't tho' ..


----------



## littletwinclouds

somehow i feel like they won't bring the sanrio characters to the west (i reeeeally hope they do though!)

half of me (the bad at saving money half) wants to get a japanese copy of the game just in case they're japan-exclusive


----------



## Charcolor

i'm happy that it's free, since i'm not old enough to get a job and earn my own money quite yet, and i already own an nfc reader and a few amiibo cards. but i'm scared that it'll take away things that i love about the game. the lack of information right is kind of nerve-wracking. 

just last night i was thinking about how i was scared that a new animal crossing game would come out on a console i don't own and can't afford, thus leaving me behind everyone else. and this is kinda a new game, but it's really at no cost. i'd probably get a lot more use out of it if i owned more cards, but i can ask my mom for some for christmas. it's only 6 dollars a pack where i live!

but the main thing i'm wondering right now is, does this add to the max amount of villagers possible? and can you replace villagers? i'm also wondering if plot resetting works on the amiibos...


----------



## Corrie

I am sooo pumped for the new packs of cards to come out! I want the sanrio characters!! >w<


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Thrum said:


> Japan: November 23rd
> New Zealand: November 24th
> Great Britain: November 25th
> North America: December 2nd
> 
> Most likely it will appear everywhere around that time.
> 
> For more information follow this reddit link.



Britain actually getting something released before America for once? WOAH!


----------



## emolga

Really hoping the non-Animal Crossing amiibo will unlock some cool furniture, I'd be pumped to get some Earthbound and Mother 3 furniture from my Ness and Lucas amiibo!


----------



## Sinistrum

Charcolor said:


> [...]
> just last night i was thinking about how i was scared that a new animal crossing game would come out
> [...]



I am totally with you, the idea of a new Animal Crossing always makes me scared.
But now I am relatively assured that maybe we will have some more time with the good old, a little revamped, Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Have been really hoping that this update would have some new furniture and things that you could just get in game without using amiibo cards. Done some reading about it this morning and all I could find was it saying you could scan cards to get furniture....
I never bothered with the cards before, they're not exactly cheap and I never played home designer enough to justify me buying them. Think I'll be a bit disappointed come the update if the only changes they make are to do with the amiibo function  I know that's a pretty big part of it, but I had hoped there would be enough things for people who hadn't got any cards.

Might have to get on Amazon and order a few packets when I get paid...


----------



## jPottie

I hope that when you invite a villager to move in from the Happy Home Designer series, that they will have the house you designed for them from HHD! Then you could potentially buy some items from their house...


----------



## HHoney

jPottie said:


> I hope that when you invite a villager to move in from the Happy Home Designer series, that they will have the house you designed for them from HHD! Then you could potentially buy some items from their house...



I'm thinking the same thing!

That....and the ability to plot the new villager houses. I keep hoping!


----------



## Taz

I really hope that they finish the update early and release it *actually during fall!* I don't think I can wait until December, knowing how impatient I am.


----------



## mintellect

Taz said:


> I really hope that they finish the update early and release it *actually during fall!* I don't think I can wait until December, knowing how impatient I am.



The release date technically is still fall, since winter doesn't officially start till December 21st, I think.
It still feels like winter though, since it's December.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

jPottie said:


> I hope that when you invite a villager to move in from the Happy Home Designer series, that they will have the house you designed for them from HHD! Then you could potentially buy some items from their house...




That would be amazing and give me more reason to pick up home designer again. I've only played it about 4 times since I got it. Linking the 2 in some way would be brilliant. 

Agree about plotting new villager houses too but sadly I can't see that being in the update  we can hope!


----------



## Taz

Diancie Rose said:


> The release date technically is still fall, since winter doesn't officially start till December 21st, I think.
> It still feels like winter though, since it's December.



Well for me December feels like winter since I lived in a place where it might even snow in November. Thanks for correcting me anyways. Btw I like your signature.


----------



## mintellect

Taz said:


> Well for me December feels like winter since I lived in a place where it might even snow in November. Thanks for correcting me anyways. Btw I like your signature.



Me too, and thanks, thought it's pretty outdated


----------



## Barbara

Has there been any new news (lol) since the Nintendo Direct? I haven't checked this thread for a while and I don't feel like reading back everything.


----------



## Nunbal

You can invite a villager from HHD? Maybe I should buy that game then. Hmm.


----------



## Coriakin

Barbara said:


> Has there been any new news (lol) since the Nintendo Direct? I haven't checked this thread for a while and I don't feel like reading back everything.



The only recent news about the update was the Sanrio collaboration for Japan, which will have 6 new villagers with new Sanrio-themed furniture. I guess most of our questions about the update will be answered during the special Animal Crossing Direct that will be out on November 2.


----------



## theta

November 2nd is so faaaar awaaaayyyyy it's so frustratttiiiiingngggg </3

I am too impatient for this **** xD


----------



## Barbara

Ooh that's some news at least, knowing when the Direct is. ^^ It's quite a while from now, but I suppose it does make the wait easier since you'll only have to be excited for a month, instead of two or even longer.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Okay I give up looking  does anybody know what series of cards includes Beau? I read it was series 2 but I can't see him in the catalogue? Just want clarification before I start buying any packets


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Okay I give up looking  does anybody know what series of cards includes Beau? I read it was series 2 but I can't see him in the catalogue? Just want clarification before I start buying any packets



He is in series 2


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Imaginarycupcake said:


> He is in series 2



Thank you! Just couldn't see him anywhere (and still can't so I'm obviously just too tired to be looking at these things today). Just didn't want to buy the wrong series  will order them now!


----------



## spamurai

Any idea when we'll get a list of amiibo cards?

I'm hoping a few weeks before release like HHD amiibo Cards


----------



## KeatAlex

Guess stores are preparing for the update. Just purchased 2 Tom Nooks and a Mable Amiibo for $3 at my local store. Everything else was gone except Isabelle (except she was full price at $13)


----------



## JimmyJohnnyBoy

SailorCrossing said:


> I was just about to post about this. IM SOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR THIS. I've always thought it was a cool feature from when I knew it was in e+ and I was hoping it would be brought back into future games. I'm so glad they've decided to use the cards for other purposes too rather than just for HHD, since some don't have HHD/don't want HHD otherwise I feel like those cards would've gone to waste. Now that this feature is being added I finally have a use for my NFC reader. I definitely think these cards move villagers into your town - as that's the role the last cards played for animal crossing e+ and it appears to do the same role but in a different way in HHD and judging by the screenshot that's definitely what they do. However, I don't think it means you can invite specials to live in your town but more like they can visit town. I guess this can give nintendo an opportunity to possibly distribute the villagers who weren't given out as DLC in HHD but were found in the games coding, so hopefully that happens! Also it gives them a huge huge opportunity to give special characters who were removed from ACNL but were in previous games a chance to reappear. For example in the screenshot you can see Wisp who was removed. Maybe there'll even be a card for  Serena.. hm. I'm way too happy about this - it's beyond belief. I'll probably invite villagers that are really hard to find on here into town, which will probably be an easier method of getting them instead of waiting it out here.



unlike e+, it literally has a 2-way street, because e-reader cards were set, you couldn't record to them, but amiibo cards you can, so that will be interesting to see what if anything you can write to them for New Leaf!!


----------



## N a t

So, if we basically save a villagers house to their card when we use it in HHD, does that mean maybe we can start designing our villagers houses in new leaf?

Please Nintendo ))


----------



## Antonio

I'm not a big fan of amiibo but i'm curious about the other stuff in the update so i'm hype about the mini-direct. Has the mini-direct even aired yet?


----------



## Believe

Will I need to get some sort of external tech to read amiibo cards for the update then?  I dont wanna spend more money but I mean.. if it does give a lot more benefits ill consider it. If it's just extra villagers I doubt ill invest in it ;-; and for designing homes in HHD and then transferring to ACNL, I dont even have HHD so idk but that sounds sooooo cool


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Believe said:


> Will I need to get some sort of external tech to read amiibo cards for the update then?  I dont wanna spend more money but I mean.. if it does give a lot more benefits ill consider it. If it's just extra villagers I doubt ill invest in it ;-; and for designing homes in HHD and then transferring to ACNL, I dont even have HHD so idk but that sounds sooooo cool



You would need the new 3ds.. Or a card reader  But no need to waste money, until you know if it would be worth it.


----------



## Believe

Imaginarycupcake said:


> You would need the new 3ds.. Or a card reader  But no need to waste money, until you know if it would be worth it.



Ah so I guess the 3ds xl from the pokemon x/y time wouldnt have it


----------



## KeatAlex

Believe said:


> Ah so I guess the 3ds xl from the pokemon x/y time wouldnt have it



No, it doesn't. Sadly. Luckly, the card reader isn't too expensive.


----------



## kcbrowntown

Does update weed clean up, count towards badges? ???


----------



## Barbara

We don't know anything about the weeding yet, other than the single, vague tweet. The weeding badge is achieved by picking weeds, though, so if there is any automatical weeding, it won't count towards that badge.


----------



## Believe

Have there been updates on when this'll arrive?


----------



## littletwinclouds

Believe said:


> Have there been updates on when this'll arrive?



we probably won't know until the mini-direct some time in november, unless they tweet snippets of info. it sucks that we have to wait that long!


----------



## Believe

T___T for some reason when I heard fall of 2016 I thought itd be September/October. Oh well, just one more month!


----------



## littletwinclouds

i bet knowing our luck the update won't be released until the end of nov ahah

still waiting on that nx announcement too... -___-


----------



## Believe

I don't wanna jinx it and have it somehow extended to Jan or something lol~ I also don't want to get my hopes up too much but im really hoping there's more than just simple amiibo functionalities in the update. Just a couple quality of life updates would be nice. However, if they introduce the crossover between decorating a villager's house in HHD and then transferring to ACNL (if the technology is possible) I would honestly probably buy HHD and the amiibo reader


----------



## HHoney

Believe said:


> I don't wanna jinx it and have it somehow extended to Jan or something lol~ I also don't want to get my hopes up too much but im really hoping there's more than just simple amiibo functionalities in the update. Just a couple quality of life updates would be nice. However, if they introduce the crossover between decorating a villager's house in HHD and then transferring to ACNL (if the technology is possible) I would honestly probably buy HHD and the amiibo reader




I am hopeful it is more than just reading Amiibo.
What if we can change our skin color? What if we can somehow use HHD to enhance NL?
I have no idea how "big" this update is going to be. But I'm hopeful. 
And totally excited if it comes out before the holidays!


----------



## spamurai

Bone Baby said:


> So, if we basically save a villagers house to their card when we use it in HHD, does that mean maybe we can start designing our villagers houses in new leaf?
> 
> Please Nintendo ))



That would be sick. But I think it's unlikely >.<


----------



## mintellect

HHoney said:


> I am hopeful it is more than just reading Amiibo.
> What if we can change our skin color? What if we can somehow use HHD to enhance NL?
> I have no idea how "big" this update is going to be. But I'm hopeful.
> And totally excited if it comes out before the holidays!



Yeah, a bunch of additional details would be nice, like maybe adding more PWPs and fixing that horrendous bridge problem where you demolish a bridge but then can't put another back in its place. And just being more lenient with PWP placing in general.


----------



## Jake

The fall update will include a new feature called the amiibo Camera.


----------



## N a t

Jake said:


> The fall update will include a new feature called the amiibo Camera.


OMG LOVE THIS, SO CUTE


----------



## Pokemanz

That's awesome, hopefully you can include your mayor/other characters as well. Maybe friends too?


----------



## HHoney

Pokemanz said:


> That's awesome, hopefully you can include your mayor/other characters as well. Maybe friends too?



It had better include our mayors!! That would be awesome!


----------



## littletwinclouds

just came here to post about the amiibo camera! it looks so cute!


----------



## Villager Fan

Guys, we may know all 50 new amiibo cards as early as November 3rd since that is when the cards are being released in Japan. Seems as though the cards and the update are being released separately. Hopefully people post them online or on their tumblrs since that's how we found out about new and returing villagers in New Leaf when the game first came out.


----------



## littletwinclouds

omg i just had a thought imagine if we got as much pattern storage space as you do in hhd....

i doubt it but it would be sooooo good


----------



## TheGreatBrain

littletwinclouds said:


> omg i just had a thought imagine if we got as much pattern storage space as you do in hhd....
> 
> i doubt it but it would be sooooo good



That would be awesome. I would make patterns of the seven dwarfs and put each picture above their beds in my Snow white cottage. There's so much I would add to my towns, if they did this.


----------



## KeatAlex

littletwinclouds said:


> omg i just had a thought imagine if we got as much pattern storage space as you do in hhd....
> 
> i doubt it but it would be sooooo good



How many patterns can you have in HHD?


----------



## CinnamonCrab

KeatAlex said:


> How many patterns can you have in HHD?



Like 120 patterns.


----------



## Believe

T__T I need another character for patterns but that would be my 3rd alternate char and I haven't gotten all my dreamies yet so I wouldnt be able to plot reset them if I make the last char so theres spots in my town that need a certain pattern that I cnat put down and AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

so yes

simply put

i would love more pattern space


----------



## KeatAlex

Cucco said:


> Like 120 patterns.



Wow that would be so amazing.


----------



## watercolorwish

idk wat to think of the ar feature i guess its kool


----------



## HoleInOneLuigi

I hope they add the emotions from HHD! Lol! There have been a few times when I was online that I could've used some of them. Like the apologize emotion.


----------



## spamurai

Ah man, you go away for a day or two and miss so much, so many posts xD

But yeh. I think it's really cool 
Can't wait to see what other surprises there are


----------



## romancement

Have we confirmed when this update is coming out?


----------



## spamurai

romancement said:


> Have we confirmed when this update is coming out?



You can buy Welcome Amiibo on 25th November.
The amiibo cards are coming out on the 11th November


----------



## romancement

Thanks! That's my Birthday week, November is gonna be busy with this AND the new Pokemon :O


----------



## McRibbie

Will the update come out with the cards or with the physical game, I wonder?

Because I'm thinking it's going to come out with the cards.

It does make it happen in Japan the day after the direct, though. So I might be wrong.

But that's just what I'm thinking.


----------



## littletwinclouds

the animal crossing mini direct has been confirmed for november 2nd so we will find out more then

http://nintendonews.com/news/3ds/animal-crossing-mini-direct-november-2016/


----------



## Zappo09

I need to collect some Animal Crossing Amiibo cards and an NFC Reader for the autumn update so I can get Lolly or not.


----------



## spamurai

I think the update will be available in the eShop on the 3rd, the day of the Animal Crossing Direct.
Also the same day as the new amiibo cards.

But the physical copy will come out later and is due 25th for some reason.


----------



## LovelyLavender

I'm wondering if this update will add more furniture from HHD and some other features. I'm hoping that they'll at least add more furniture and furniture types (like the drapes and the mini carpets).


----------



## Amilee

LovelyLavender said:


> I'm wondering if this update will add more furniture from HHD and some other features. I'm hoping that they'll at least add more furniture and furniture types (like the drapes and the mini carpets).



the new villagers will bring new furnitures c: you can see them on the amiibo cards


----------



## Eline

I was wondering.... Is this a free update? I think it is, right? 
(sorry if this is already in this thread, I didn't really feel like reading ALL the comments!)


----------



## Villager Fan

Yes, the update is free. Also, the game will be re-released as "Animal Crossing: New Leaf - Welcome Amiibo" with the update already installed at a reduced price so if you want to start a second town, you can do so affordably.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

I'm so hyped for this update! This month feels so long :c


----------



## Sowelu

I am not familiar with Nintendo title updates, so this may be a silly question... 

Will the update write to our existing, physical ACNL cartridges, or is this downloadable update only for downloaded versions of ACNL?


----------



## Amilee

Sowelu said:


> I am not familiar with Nintendo title updates, so this may be a silly question...
> 
> Will the update write to our existing, physical ACNL cartridges, or is this downloadable update only for downloaded versions of ACNL?



it works on the physical acnl cartridges aswell


----------



## KeatAlex

Imaginarycupcake said:


> I'm so hyped for this update! This month feels so long :c



I know, everyday is longer for me.


----------



## Fatalframe4

Sowelu said:


> I am not familiar with Nintendo title updates, so this may be a silly question...
> 
> Will the update write to our existing, physical ACNL cartridges, or is this downloadable update only for downloaded versions of ACNL?



It's for both. It doesn't get installed to the card though, but with the latest 3DS Update version: 11.1.0-34 it added a check so if you download the new amiibo update for your game, you can't play the old version on it anymore. Meaning if you deleted the amiibo update and tried to play the game, the system will tell you to update the game and will refuse to start the game. Which makes sense considering if you were to do that, who knows what would happen to your game's stability.


----------



## Sowelu

Fatalframe4 said:


> It's for both. It doesn't get installed to the card though, but with the latest 3DS Update version: 11.1.0-34 it added a check so if you download the new amiibo update for your game, you can't play the old version on it anymore. Meaning if you deleted the amiibo update and tried to play the game, the system will tell you to update the game and will refuse to start the game. Which makes sense considering if you were to do that, who knows what would happen to your game's stability.



Thanks much for the info. I was concerned that the game might be a bit unstable if the DS is reading from both the cartridge and the downloaded file at the same time (or however that works), and was wondering if I should just buy a new physical game.


----------



## Daydream

The Mini-Direct is coming soon! I'm so excited for this! I'm sure it will make me play NL again.


----------



## yunerotroy

im excited too! i just hope the new items this update brings will be tradeable


----------



## GhulehGirl

I happened to stumble across the physical copy on amazon.co.uk and pre-ordered it, while checking Disney Magical World 2 release date. Comes out 25th November. All so pre-ordered some of the new amiibo cards too, which come out November 11th.


----------



## AquaMarie

I'm so excited for this!  I really hope the cards will not only invite the villager to live in your town, but also to give you the ability to "lock" them from moving!  It would be a huge relief to know that your favorite villagers wouldn't move away if you couldn't play every day!


----------



## Coriakin

Diancie Rose said:


> Yeah, a bunch of additional details would be nice, like maybe adding more PWPs and fixing that horrendous bridge problem where you demolish a bridge but then can't put another back in its place. And just being more lenient with PWP placing in general.



I would really love this -- adding PWPs just by using the stylus would be a godsend, same for rearranging the furniture in homes without having to push or pull items. I'm also hoping we could renovate the exterior of our homes whenever we want with every option available, without going to Tom Nook every single day just to see if that door you want is available--they could remove this from the current office, and renovate it to look more like the office in HHD.

Also hoping that the update fixes certain furniture the way they work in HHD, like you can place items on top of the sink and kitchen island in HHD -- you currently can't do this in New Leaf.


----------



## You got mail!

Here's hoping they'll add the 8 emoticons from hhd to this update.


----------



## Fatalframe4

Sowelu said:


> Thanks much for the info. I was concerned that the game might be a bit unstable if the DS is reading from both the cartridge and the downloaded file at the same time (or however that works), and was wondering if I should just buy a new physical game.


 Nope! If you let's say have a physical version of New Leaf and have a downloaded version of New Leaf the update you will download will work for both versions.  The amiibo update you have will be the exact same version as the new "Welcome amiibo" edition so don't waste money!


----------



## Pokemanz

You got mail! said:


> Here's hoping they'll add the 8 emoticons from hhd to this update.



Some of them won't make sense in NL though, like the house complete one and Lottie's pose, unless of course the implement some way to make those relevant. I want the girls and boys pose though lol.

I hope we can adjust the camera like in HHD. That was so fun.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

So if I was to keep my physical copy of the game without the update, would I still be able to play multiplayer with my digital copy w/ update?


----------



## mintellect

Pokemanz said:


> Some of them won't make sense in NL though, like the house complete one and Lottie's pose, unless of course the implement some way to make those relevant. I want the girls and boys pose though lol.
> 
> I hope we can adjust the camera like in HHD. That was so fun.



I'd think they'd change the names of some of them.
I really wish Lottie's pose and the girl pose would come into NL.


----------



## bloomwaker

PoizonMushro0m said:


> So if I was to keep my physical copy of the game without the update, would I still be able to play multiplayer with my digital copy w/ update?



I believe so. I think the point of the physical copy is having all the features on the cartridge, so that it won't take up SD/microSD card space.


----------



## Believe

Im trying not to get my hopes up cause I doubt they'd do any major updates to a game this old but ... I KEEP HOPING FOR SOME MAJOR QUALITY OF LIFE IMPROVEMENTS T_T MORE QR CODE SLOTS PLEASE


----------



## KeatAlex

Believe said:


> Im trying not to get my hopes up cause I doubt they'd do any major updates to a game this old but ... I KEEP HOPING FOR SOME MAJOR QUALITY OF LIFE IMPROVEMENTS T_T MORE QR CODE SLOTS PLEASE



Don't bring my hopes down!!


----------



## Fatalframe4

New footage of the amiibo Update! https://youtu.be/Xvf441ZfQnE Shows some interesting stuff! It's at the end of the video if you are wondering.


----------



## Barbara

Nice! Now we know what the amiibo figures will do. Looks like the NPCs will have their matching furniture as well. Interesting to see them outside of their working place!


----------



## Fatalframe4

While I highly doubt it, I wish the update will allow us to see our Friend's campsites while Online when visiting their towns. It'll be cool to see who they have there. Now that I think of it the new campsite is a mini village of its own if you think about it. I wonder how long they can stay in a camper and now because of that new video I wonder if the special NPCs like Nook can move into the village or they can only live in the campsite? And it's cool to see that the buses actually have designs from the villager that lives in it. Now I'm picturing a new topic on the Forums for people posting their "perfect" campsites with all of them filled with their favorite villagers. XD


----------



## Daydream

The hype is rising guys, November 2nd is coming so soon!


----------



## KingKyle

I already have all my dreamies, so unless this adds more villagers then I won't really use this. what else can you do with those cards? I see we might get more items(yay), and maybe more buildings?


----------



## WeiMoote

How Nook managed to fit a van into a camper is beyond us...


----------



## AccfSally

I know this might not be in the update, but it would be really cute to see the villagers actually reading books when they're sitting down like they did in ACHHD.


----------



## Amy-chan

A delay of a week and 2 days for Europe? Hooray Nintendo *claps depressingly*


----------



## KeatAlex

Amy-chan said:


> A delay of a week and 2 days for Europe? Hooray Nintendo *claps depressingly*



Really? D:


----------



## Barbara

Amy-chan said:


> A delay of a week and 2 days for Europe? Hooray Nintendo *claps depressingly*



Going by the Japanese release or North American release? Don't both the NA and PAL regions get a later release than the Japanese?


----------



## Daydream

Guys, I know that on November 2nd there will be a Mini-Direct for the update in Japan, but do we know the American/European Direct date yet?


----------



## Coriakin

Daydream said:


> Guys, I know that on November 2nd there will be a Mini-Direct for the update in Japan, but do we know the American/European Direct date yet?



The November 2 date for the Animal Crossing Direct is happening worldwide; it will streamed simultaneously across all regions, just like the regular Nintendo Directs.


----------



## Amy-chan

Barbara said:


> Going by the Japanese release or North American release? Don't both the NA and PAL regions get a later release than the Japanese?


Going by the American release.


----------



## Daydream

Coriakin said:


> The November 2 date for the Animal Crossing Direct is happening worldwide; it will streamed simultaneously across all regions, just like the regular Nintendo Directs.



Thank you!  I was asking because it did happen quite a few times that Mini-Directs were not broadcasting worldwide.


----------



## Licorice

I'm really happy Boyd is making a return. I'm assuming he will be available through card only. :l Is it possible that someone could adopt them from another town like a regular villager? I am gonna want him so bad.


----------



## Justin

Coriakin said:


> The November 2 date for the Animal Crossing Direct is happening worldwide; it will streamed simultaneously across all regions, just like the regular Nintendo Directs.



Can you show me where NoA or NoE showed a date? As far as I remember, the date was only given for Japan so far. The English AC Direct could come later. Not certain, but could.


----------



## Jake

New Leaf will be undergoing maintenance on October 31st from 6PM - 8PM Pacific Time (most likely due to the update), during which the servers will be down in all regions.

https://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp
https://www.nintendo.co.jp/netinfo/en_US/index.html


----------



## ArctycWolf

I really hope this update could possibly change the stupid 16 villager cycle. I lost my dreamie and I really want to get him back through the amiibo card.


----------



## ian

does anyone have a list of the villager cards? I have a few favourites from previous games that i wanna bring back into my games. For the record, I have 2 towns.


----------



## Coriakin

Justin said:


> Can you show me where NoA or NoE showed a date? As far as I remember, the date was only given for Japan so far. The English AC Direct could come later. Not certain, but could.



I also knew about that date being specifically for Japan, but saw this article on Nintendo News that mentioned, "On November 2, a worldwide Animal Crossing Mini Direct will be broadcast. The exact time still unknown, however." 

When I found out about the staggered release dates of the upcoming camper cards, with the USA being the last to get them (Dec. 2), I was thinking that the Direct and Update would be staggered as well. But now comes the news of a Network Maintenance for AC:NL for all regions that's just days before the Nov. 2 Direct, so the broadcast should be simultaneous but tailored for specific regions (different languages for EU, Hello Kitty mentioned for Japan, etc.).






ian said:


> does anyone have a list of the villager cards? I have a few favourites from previous games that i wanna bring back into my games. For the record, I have 2 towns.



Nintendo has a card catalog showing all the Amiibo cards from Series 1-4 here:
http://animal-crossing.com/amiibo-cards/


----------



## ian

thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

now i'll be able to get some of my favourite villager's in my 2 town's.


----------



## Jake

This image from Japan Harvest 2016 gives a look at the new Dog character


----------



## WeiMoote

Nice find, man. 

I an expecting that his speech pattern may be patterned after... Well, the closest I can say is Konema from YuYu Hakusho Abridged.


----------



## littletwinclouds

can't get over how cute the caravans are!


----------



## Eline

littletwinclouds said:


> can't get over how cute the caravans are!



Right? Can't wait to see them! I'm so so excited for this update ahhhhhhHHHH


----------



## Daydream

I'm getting worried, I don't think we'll have our direct on the same day as in Japan, unless if it's announced today...


----------



## namiieco

Daydream said:


> I'm getting worried, I don't think we'll have our direct on the same day as in Japan, unless if it's announced today...



when is it coming out?


----------



## Daydream

Nanako said:


> when is it coming out?



The Japanese one is next Wednesday, and it was confirmed since early September... We don't have a date yet for other regions


----------



## SugardewVillage

This update is so close!!!!!!!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Daydream said:


> The Japanese one is next Wednesday, and it was confirmed since early September... We don't have a date yet for other regions



We should have a livestream going for the direct!


----------



## BriHope03

Does anyone know when the update is supposed to come out?? I am so excited but I can't find an exact date


----------



## ian

not sure.


----------



## Aquari

i dont know if this has been asked already but, are the new villgers/furniture going to be tradeable  to the people who dont have any of the amiibos?


----------



## SharJoY

Have the new cards been released?


----------



## Sheando

SharJoY said:


> Have the new cards been released?



Nope! Those are coming out end of November/start of December depending on where you live.


----------



## Noctis

Does anyone know if the amiibo cards used for Happy home designer will work in the new update? (obviously I'm talking about the villagers only not ncps)


----------



## GirlPolarBear

cuddle said:


> Does anyone know if the amiibo cards used for Happy home designer will work in the new update? (obviously I'm talking about the villagers only not ncps)



Yep! You can scan them in with the new 3DS/nfc reader to get them to move in I believe.


----------



## ian

sweet. i just hope i can get Alli. I had her in wild world and i haven't been able to get her back since.


----------



## Villager Fan

Japan is getting the cards on Nov. 3rd, so we might know what the cards are around that time.


----------



## LuciaMew

Will the new Hello Kitty collaboration with ACNL amiibo be region locked?


----------



## KeatAlex

LuciaMew said:


> Will the new Hello Kitty collaboration with ACNL amiibo be region locked?


 it should be free. All amiibo so far have been region free.


----------



## tigsobango

*I am so excited for this update!*

I've only just recently gotten into Animal Crossing, with New Leaf being my first and only game. After playing for a week or two I was told by a friend that an updated New Leaf was coming out with Amiibo functionality in holidays 2016. I am so damn excited and hyped.

Upon finding out that the amiibo cards will be usable in game, and what I'm hoping for, is the ability to call in a villager via card. Or more! My family and I have gone so overboard with hype that we have invested(more like spent) on another 3DS, another copy of the game, 15 packets of cards from the first 3 series, 5 for each series. The albums for the first 3 series, a google play guidebook, 2 Japanese behemoths of books, preorder of 20 packets of series 5 cards (the ones coming out December 2nd)...I think that covers it.

It has been really fun to immerse yourself and turn everyone around you into NL addicts 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blacklist said:


> Pixr said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your country? Why wouldn't you get the update]
> We would get the update. Problem is, amiibo aren't sold here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBay?
Click to expand...


----------



## DatDutchGuy7

So hyped for this! I hope they add some small details as well. Like piles of leafs for the autumn months in which you can run around; ceiling decoration, window decoration, rugs, more pattern slots. More expensions ( would love to see the Able sisters expand and have like 8 clothes a day and 10 acessories, or fuse with kicks and make it even more amazing. More home exterior options. More garden options, more fruit, more PWP and more NPC dialogue! 

Or whatabout national hollidays? I would love to see my village celebrate Kings day and dress in orange and sing along. Or make Sinterklaas (naughty or Nice day on the 6th of December in ACNL) bigger! 

Or the villagers catching bugs, swimming in the ocean, hosting parties more often, giving you music, or dance and cheer along in LOL. 

But I am getting ahead of the facts.. I am so glad to see the old neighbours of ACGC returning..


----------



## GirlPolarBear

I'm kind of glad I didn't found out about the update in September else I'd have to wait even loooonger cx


----------



## SensaiGallade

New Leaf update comes on November 2nd!

https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html


----------



## GirlPolarBear

SensaiGallade said:


> New Leaf update comes on November 2nd!
> 
> https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html



omg Wednesday?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

When is it coming out for UK..? like being released for update


----------



## AccfSally

That's the direct on Wednesday.


----------



## LuciaMew

KeatAlex said:


> it should be free. All amiibo so far have been region free.



Thank you^^ I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Kristine015

I got amiibo cards along with the Wii U as a promo part when I got it. The amiibo cards were Stitches, Goldie, and Rosie. I also got a DJ Kk card as promo card for buying NEW nintendo 3DS Happy Home designer built in game. 
Will these cards work for the upcoming updates?


----------



## SensaiGallade

New Leaf update news from the japanese site! 

https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/paper/index.html

2nd November: Major Update to New Leaf. 
3rd November: 50 Series 5 amiibo cards get released in Japan (December 2nd for USA, Europe/Australia unconfirmed although ebgames in australia is taking preorders with a release date for early November.
3rd November: 6 Sanrio characters in collaboration with Amiibo get released in Japan.
23rd nov new leaf amiibo edition goes on sale with one card included

All credit goes to tigsobanga for translating and finding this information!


----------



## Coriakin

BriHope03 said:


> Does anyone know when the update is supposed to come out?? I am so excited but I can't find an exact date



The update should be downloadable right after the Animal Crossing Direct.


----------



## Eline

They should, yes.


edit: sorry, forgot to add the other persons question. This was about wheter or not the cards that you got with the WiiU will work on this update!


----------



## SensaiGallade

The Animal Crossing Update amiibo cards will be releasing on 2nd December in the US and the 11th November in the UK!

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/amiibo-/amiibo-details/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-amiibo-cards-1136394.html

http://www.nintendo.com/amiibo/detail/animal-crossing-cards-amiibo-animal-crossing-series


----------



## Villager Fan

I've been scouring Tumblr and Google Images just to see if any shops in Japan have broken the street date on the new cards, but so far I have found nothing. I'll keep checking throughout the next couple of days.


----------



## AccfSally

I'm confused now..so are we getting update first and then we get the cards or we getting the cards and the update at the same time..


----------



## pokefox

Now, ACNL doesn't have to take over my life! If I just get one card of each for my dreamies, whenever they leave, I can just let them move back right away. Idk what will happen to the trading boards... Maybe a ton of bells to send a card to another person? I don't know


----------



## tigsobango

AccfSally said:


> I'm confused now..so are we getting update first and then we get the cards or we getting the cards and the update at the same time..



The update should go live before the cards go on sale in UK/AU/USA. Or you can buy the retail updated game from stores late November and get one series 5 Amiibo card.

2nd November Update supposedly going live 
3rd November Japan releases Amiibo cards
3rd November Japan releases Sanrio/Hello Kitty collaboration Amiibo cards
*10th* November Australia releases Amiibo Cards
11th Novemeber UK releases Amiibo cards
23rd November Japan releases Updated New Leaf in retail stores with Amiibo update.
2nd December USA releases Amiibo Cards

Does that clarify things up AccfSally?


----------



## Daydream

Cool for everyone living in Japan or people who have a Japanese 3DS! But we still have no date for the direct or the update in other regions...


----------



## tigsobango

Good call Daydream,

The only thing I've found so far is a GameSpot article posted on Sept 1, 2016 that says the update will arrive December 2nd. Which is also the release date of the cards for USA. I'm not sure if it's still accurate information but I do find it interesting that Australia and UK are getting their cards before USA and might be receiving the update earlier than USA too. 

I know my EBgames sells pre-orders for Animal Crossing : New Leaf Amiibo Version. The date they have is the 24th of November. It would also make sense for the update to come out before the game was to be released. At this time I would guess the 2nd of November for USA...but same time I feel like something major like an update; would be released for Europe & America simultaneously.

sources : 
http://www.gamespot.com/articles/animal-crossing-new-leaf-adding-amiibo-support-in-/1100-6443218/
https://ebgames.com.au/3ds-217382-A...Welcome-amiibo-Placeholder-Price-Nintendo-3DS


----------



## Coriakin

tigsobango said:


> The update should go live before the cards go on sale in UK/AU/USA. Or you can buy the retail updated game from stores late November and get one series 5 Amiibo card.
> 
> 2nd November Update supposedly going live
> 3rd November Japan releases Amiibo cards
> 3rd November Japan releases Sanrio/Hello Kitty collaboration Amiibo cards
> *10th* November Australia releases Amiibo Cards
> 11th Novemeber UK releases Amiibo cards
> 23rd November Japan releases Updated New Leaf in retail stores with Amiibo update.
> 2nd December USA releases Amiibo Cards




Thanks for that list! I'd also like to add that the retail version of AC:NL with the Welcome Amiibo update will also be released in the UK on November 25. So to update your list:


DateJapanEU/AUUSANovember 2Animal Crossing Direct and Welcome Amiibo UpdateNovember 3New Amiibo Camper Cards (includes Hello Kitty)November 10New Amiibo Camper Cards (AU)November 11New Amiibo Camper Cards (UK)November 23Retail version of AC:NL with UpdateNovember 24Retail version of AC:NL with Update (AU)November 25Retail version of AC:NL with Update (UK)December 2New Amiibo Camper Cards"Holiday 2016"Retail version of AC:NL with Update


----------



## tigsobango

Nice one Coriakin.

That looks much nicer.


----------



## Believe

dang looks like we prob wont be seeing anything too useful for another month then :/ unless Im reading it wrong I see that there are 50 new villagers coming? Im guessing a lot of these are villagers we haven't confirmed yet? Praying for some cute uchis


----------



## littletwinclouds

bummer, i was hoping the update would come out sooner than that ;~;

at least we have the direct to tide us over - we'll find out a bit more about what will actually be in the update!!


----------



## Maya

Is the mini-direct worldwide or Japan-only? What time and what web address?


----------



## Daydream

Maya said:


> Is the mini-direct worldwide or Japan-only? What time and what web address?



Japan only. I'm also wondering when it will be online... Does anyone know?


----------



## Fatalframe4

Another quick footage of the amiibo Update: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQsZ_MCmht4 It's at the end of the second trailer! Just two more days until we have  much more info from the Direct!


----------



## Daydream

Is it just me or does Wisp kinda looks like... Flurry? Random thought lol


----------



## Maya

Here's where the mini direct will be streamed: 
https://www.nintendo.co.jp/nintendo_direct/20161102/index.html

I assume it will be live on Nintendo JP YouTube channel as well: 
http://www.youtube.com/user/NintendoJPofficial

*It's on Nov 2nd at 11 PM Japan Standard Time (UTC +9) *

UTC, Coordinated Universal Time
2:00p	Wed, Nov 2 2016

CET/CEST, Central European Time
3:00p	Wed, Nov 2 2016

PDT/PST, Pacific Daylight Time (US)
7:00a	Wed, Nov 2 2016

AEDT/AEST, Australian Eastern Daylight Time
1:00a	Thu, Nov 3 2016

You may need to convert this according to your local timezone http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/?qm=1&lid=1850147,100,12,8&h=1850147&date=2016-11-2&sln=23-23.5


----------



## Coriakin

The UK Direct has also been announced on their Twitter site:






The Tweet reads: 
"Hey there Mayors! My new friend Harvey has opened up a campground! Let?s go visit him tomorrow at 14:00 GMT! ► https://www.twitch.tv/nintendouk"

- - - Post Merge - - -

Australia and New Zealand have also announced the Direct:


----------



## littletwinclouds

Coriakin said:


> The UK Direct has also been announced on their Twitter site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tweet reads:
> "Hey there Mayors! My new friend Harvey has opened up a campground! Let’s go visit him tomorrow at 14:00 GMT! ► https://www.twitch.tv/nintendouk"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Australia and New Zealand have also announced the Direct:



that's the same time as the japanese one, but looks like they'll be doing it in english! sooo happy!


----------



## Coriakin

Yup, it's in English, and versions for other European languages will also be streamed at the same time on different venues, like twitch.tv/nintendoitalia for Italy and twitch.tv/nintendodeutschland for Germany.



USA Direct:






nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/
7:00am PT/10:00am ET/2:00pm GMT


----------



## Maya

Great news! Thanks


----------



## WeiMoote

Guess we know what we'll be doing at 10am tomorrow...


----------



## Daydream

Finally it's announced! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Corrie

I'm excited!! Now we'll be able to understand the update and what it entails!


----------



## AccfSally

https://mobile.twitter.com/animalcrossing/status/793453597295915008

America's direct has been announced

If the picture too small, I'm on a tablet ;---;


----------



## WeiMoote

Now we know the name of the newbie.

_Harvey, Harvey, Harvey the Hippie Puppy

He's just bark, he won't snark, he just assists in the Amiibo

Harvey, Harvey, Harvey the Hippie Puppy!

Hey, Harvey!_

Sorry about that, guys. ^_^


----------



## Daydream

WeiMoote said:


> Now we know the name of the newbie.
> 
> _Harvey, Harvey, Harvey the Hippie Puppy
> 
> He's just bark, he won't snark, he just assists in the Amiibo
> 
> Harvey, Harvey, Harvey the Hippie Puppy!
> 
> Hey, Harvey!_
> 
> Sorry about that, guys. ^_^



Wooo!

I really like his name! His french name is Joe btw. xD


----------



## GirlPolarBear

TOMORROW IM SO EXCITED ... unless uk have it way later -.-


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Hyyypeee!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Nice. I wonder if we'll get the update of the game after the direct.


----------



## Believe

Ah! Im so excited  hope the update comes out right away. Hoping this update is huge!


----------



## WeiMoote

Dang it, if it is indeed huge, I'm not sure how many blocks the update may take up.


----------



## WeiMoote

Also, don't expect anything about the Switch or the Mobile Animal Crossing game for this Direct, guys.


----------



## HHoney

As I have said before J keep hoping this could end the 16 villager cycle and allow us to place villager houses!!!

That is what I'm most hoping for!
Less than 12 hours to go!


----------



## Eline

Ahhhhh! JUST A FEW HOURS GUYS. Can't wait. 
I REALLY hope the update will come out immediately, however that wouldn't be very good for my studying plans, lol!


----------



## Azurenna

Looks like the direct will start here in Finland at 4:00 pm. I need to remember to be online then.


----------



## Daydream

Hype hype hyyype. 45 minutes to go!


----------



## Eline

Daydream said:


> Hype hype hyyype. 45 minutes to go!



Only 29 minutes now!


----------



## WeiMoote

Here's a link, guys!


----------



## Eline

Do you think all countries will have the same direct? Like, all in English or whatever? Because I usually don't have a lot of faith in the Dutch versions of things. So maybe I should watch the UK/US version?


----------



## Daydream

Eline said:


> Do you think all countries will have the same direct? Like, all in English or whatever? Because I usually don't have a lot of faith in the Dutch versions of things. So maybe I should watch the UK/US version?



Usually there are subtitles for people in Europe, no?

In my case, Nintendo of America never have French subtitles though...


----------



## Eline

Daydream said:


> Usually there are subtitles for people in Europe, no?
> 
> In my case, Nintendo of America never have French subtitles though...



Yeah I guess they'll have subs. But I HATE it when some Dutch persons starts speaking and doesn't tell it the way it was told in English. :c


----------



## WeiMoote

5 more minutes, guys!


----------



## Eline

ONLY A LITTLE MORE THAN A MINUTE NOW


----------



## Daydream

Why is the stream still offline for America? xD


----------



## Amphibian

Downloading the update now, getting excited  It's just over 2000 blocks btw


----------



## KeatAlex

YES SECRET SCORE IS SO HELPFUL OMFG


----------



## Sheando

KeatAlex said:


> YES SECRET SCORE IS SO HELPFUL OMFG



I know, right? And I'm even more delighted about the ability to arrange rooms like in HHD! Now I might actually enjoy home decorating now! 

(Also I definitely need Stella in my life.)


----------



## GuerreraD

1. Does anybody already know if the Sanrio furniture will be trade-able?

2. you load it more than once? I mean, put it in one house and the next day or something load it again to use on another house? Because I'm not expecting it to be as easy as reorderable...

3. Will it work on no-japanese devices?


----------



## Daydream

I'm soooooo happy about the house designing that works just like in AC:HHD! And the fact that you can sell your town... Honesly, I might do it!


----------



## Eline

I'm pretty happy about the whole update! So exciting!


----------



## LambdaDelta

that direct was the best dumbest thing


----------



## KeatAlex

GuerreraD said:


> 1. Does anybody already know if the Sanrio furniture will be trade-able?
> 
> 2. you load it more than once? I mean, put it in one house and the next day or something load it again to use on another house? Because I'm not expecting it to be as easy as reorderable...
> 
> 3. Will it work on no-japanese devices?



Yes it will work on non Jap devices


----------



## littletwinclouds

wait is the update live now?

the direct was so cuteeeee hehe


----------



## WeiMoote

Holy crap, Zelda villagers...


----------



## LambdaDelta

Amphibian said:


> Downloading the update now, getting excited  It's just over 2000 blocks btw



ouch

I'm positive I don't even have close to that much space, especially given how I had to delete quite a bit to make room for the recentish Sun/Moon demo


----------



## Daydream

That's so cute the little cutscene with Isabelle


----------



## kinsnuf

im so happy! update is already downloaded, im ready to go.


----------



## Cascade

How to update the game?


----------



## Daydream

HA! TOLD YA! I knew the camping's entrance would be inside the town... Everyone told me it was impossible. xD


----------



## Eline

Guys! We actually got a button to share images!


----------



## Amphibian

Daydream said:


> HA! TOLD YA! I knew the camping's entrance would be inside the town... Everyone told me it was impossible. xD



Yes, and of course I have Mitzi's house right in front of the entrance D:


----------



## reicheru

Downloading now!! I'm so excited omg. Being able to decorate HHD style? Using amiibo cards to adopt my dreamies? The Mayor initiatives and new characters? And it's available TODAY! THIS IS THE BEST!!!!


----------



## Eline

Daydream said:


> HA! TOLD YA! I knew the camping's entrance would be inside the town... Everyone told me it was impossible. xD



I was SUPER worried when I saw this, but luckily it doesn't really mess up any landscaping I've done!


----------



## reicheru

I'm also so pumped for that adorable amiibo camera. That's going to be so much fun haha


----------



## k.k.lucario

Vivian and wolf link! excuse me? what is this?


----------



## discopolice

Everything is so perfect. I have only one gripe with the update:

When you open it, you see Isabelle on the train... across from you. Given that she is my precious wife, why is she not sitting next to me?


----------



## Villager Fan

You can view all 50 of the new cards here! I don't want to spoil it by typing out a list, so enter at your own risk.

http://animal-crossing.com/amiibo/collections/new-leaf-amiibo-cards


----------



## k.k.lucario

so is the update out?


----------



## KeatAlex

Ugh I can't update till I get home from work. And I just got to work 30 mins ago. 8 hours to go TT-TT


----------



## Daydream

k.k.lucario said:


> so is the update out?



Yes! You can download it from the title screen!


----------



## Jesusfreakette

Has anyone figured out yet if the Zelda and Splatoon characters VISIT your town or MOVE IN? My friend and I couldn't tell from the video - but dang, I want them to move in!!


----------



## KeatAlex

Jesusfreakette said:


> Has anyone figured out yet if the Zelda and Splatoon characters VISIT your town or MOVE IN? My friend and I couldn't tell from the video - but dang, I want them to move in!!



Most likely they're a move in. They had a house. Seemed like if they couldn't then they'd have the RV like the special NPCs


----------



## Daydream

There's a rock right in front of my camping's entrance...


----------



## chibibunnyx

I'm downloading the update now, can't wait!


----------



## Amphibian

Villager Fan said:


> You can view all 50 of the new cards here! I don't want to spoil it by typing out a list, so enter at your own risk.
> 
> http://animal-crossing.com/amiibo/collections/new-leaf-amiibo-cards



Ah, the cool female squirrel from e+ is one of the new villagers


----------



## Daydream

Guys it only costs 158k bells to build the new storage room!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jesusfreakette said:


> Has anyone figured out yet if the Zelda and Splatoon characters VISIT your town or MOVE IN? My friend and I couldn't tell from the video - but dang, I want them to move in!!



they were in the move-in villagers spot so I'm guessing they can move in

time to get medli in my town


----------



## AccfSally

My dream address ;-;


----------



## Sidewalk

Anyone know if you get to keep your bells after reboot?


----------



## Eline

My gosh. Ellie, Olive and Julia are so cute!


----------



## LambdaDelta

good: sprocket
bad: no iggy


----------



## Eline

Sidewalk said:


> Anyone know if you get to keep your bells after reboot?



From what I understood out of the Direct was that you can destroy your town and Tom Nook wil now give you an amount of bells depending on how developed your town was/how much it was worth


----------



## DatDutchGuy7

*Gets at the part in which they say if you rebuild your town you will get money back* *Deleted town 4 days ago* *cries*


----------



## Eline

DatDutchGuy7 said:


> *Gets at the part in which they say if you rebuild your town you will get money back* *Deleted town 4 days ago* *cries*



omg that suuuucks!!!


----------



## oath2order

Wait why would I destroy my town?


----------



## Sidewalk

Eline said:


> From what I understood out of the Direct was that you can destroy your town and Tom Nook wil now give you an amount of bells depending on how developed your town was/how much it was worth



And all the bells we have in our ABD all gone?


----------



## Daydream

If we transfer the data from HHD to New Leaf, we only get the giant items?  It would've been cool to get the other exclusive items.


----------



## Sidewalk

DatDutchGuy7 said:


> *Gets at the part in which they say if you rebuild your town you will get money back* *Deleted town 4 days ago* *cries*



Ahhhh........... sorry to hear that


----------



## Tiio

has anyone tested if the cards override the need to cycle?


----------



## oath2order

Daydream said:


> If we transfer the data from HHD to New Leaf, we only get the giant items?  It would've been cool to get the other exclusive items.



Agreed! Maybe those items can be bought from the villagers


----------



## reicheru

Is anyone else getting error messages while downloading the new update? Mine stopped at 88%


----------



## chibibunnyx

oath2order said:


> Wait why would I destroy my town?



that's only if you want to start over, and are resetting your town, so you won't start completely with no bells, you will get bells to recreate your new town. c:


----------



## KeatAlex

DatDutchGuy7 said:


> *Gets at the part in which they say if you rebuild your town you will get money back* *Deleted town 4 days ago* *cries*



Why??? D:


----------



## oath2order

chibibunnyx said:


> that's only if you want to start over, and are resetting your town, so you won't start completely with no bells, you will get bells to recreate your new town. c:



Oh okay! I got nervous that you would have to recreate to get the new campground place lmao


----------



## DatDutchGuy7

@Keat sigh I wasn't happy with the layout, rocks and campsite prevented me from playing anything there.


----------



## Aliuvial

Eline said:


> From what I understood out of the Direct was that you can destroy your town and Tom Nook wil now give you an amount of bells depending on how developed your town was/how much it was worth



I decided to restart mine after updating the game and getting things settled in the game and Tom nook did not arrive and offer me a damn thing...


----------



## KeatAlex

DatDutchGuy7 said:


> @Keat sigh I wasn't happy with the layout, rocks and campsite prevented me from playing anything there.



Well lmk if you need anything, I still have your oranges.


----------



## oath2order

Oh I noticed that there are some new items. Vivian has a new mirror and pillow on the floor, Stella's yarn is new I think


----------



## Bosca

I'm kind of mad I reset my town months ago and didn't develop it because I got demotivated..especially with this new update fixing  all the problems with resetting..oh well, I'm gonna get back into it right now.


----------



## Tiio

i'm debating going to gamestop for amiibo cards today, i need lolly to come home


----------



## Daydream

To transfer your data for HHD to NL, simply restart the game once you've done the update. The option will be available from the title screen, also with the Amiibo camera feature.


----------



## Tiio

Daydream said:


> To transfer your data for HHD to NL, simply restart the game once you've done the update. The option will be available from the title screen, also with the Amiibo camera feature.



Restart as in close the game and open it again right? Not like... restart the whole thing?


----------



## Sidewalk

Aliuvial said:


> I decided to restart mine after updating the game and getting things settled in the game and Tom nook did not arrive and offer me a damn thing...



I think there's a difference between restart and reboot

Btw did you update first?


----------



## oath2order

Real talk though, I LOVE that they have little town initiatives, something to give me a daily goal.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ps please reprint the series 4 cards nintendo of japan

there's no reason a box should cost me over 5k over msrp when all the rest are somewhat reasonably priced


----------



## Mentagon

So who else is ready for the onslaught of Harvey and Harriet shipping pics?


----------



## Sheando

Does the update have to be individually downloaded for each game cartridge? I'm really hoping I can update my second town, but not touch a thing in my first town, since I recently completed it and am perfectly happy with Feldspar the way it is. I don't really want to have to update Feldspar to continue playing in it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

oath2order said:


> Real talk though, I LOVE that they have little town initiatives, something to give me a daily goal.



same

once I get able to update, I'll probably work on those each day to hoard coupons so I can complete my extended catalogue


----------



## KeatAlex

Tiio said:


> i'm debating going to gamestop for amiibo cards today, i need lolly to come home



I hope u have better luck than I did, almost everywhere I went the cards were gone. Online seems to be the best bet.


----------



## oath2order

Also WOW that's a lot of **** in your storeroom. 9 pages, 4 sets of pages, 10 items per page.

360 items.

wow.


----------



## shunishu

did they add more qr spaces?


----------



## LambdaDelta

wow idk how I forgot about the storeroom

maybe NOW I can make my beach not a complete mess

instead, probably just a partial mess


----------



## Tiio

KeatAlex said:


> I hope u have better luck than I did, almost everywhere I went the cards were gone. Online seems to be the best bet.



i want to confirm the cards circumvent the need to cycle before i buy any, ya know?


----------



## KeatAlex

oath2order said:


> Also WOW that's a lot of **** in your storeroom. 9 pages, 4 sets of pages, 10 items per page.
> 
> 360 items.
> 
> wow.



I know it's awesome!!! Now if only we can get that kind of storage with our patterns.


----------



## littletwinclouds

so anyone figured out how to get the lamp? and i assume lottie only comes to visit once your storage room is complete?


----------



## Cascade

How to get more MEOW Coupons?


----------



## Eline

I need new Amiibo cards BUT I HAVE NO MONEY AAAAAAAAAAAAAH it'll probably be December before I have some spare money to spend 

- - - Post Merge - - -



shunishu said:


> did they add more qr spaces?



Nope 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cascade said:


> How to get more MEOW Coupons?



By fulfilling daily goals - you can find those where your TPC is!


----------



## Daydream

There is SO much space!


----------



## littletwinclouds

littletwinclouds said:


> so anyone figured out how to get the lamp? and i assume lottie only comes to visit once your storage room is complete?



okay so you see her when you link your HHD data!


----------



## Sheando

Daydream said:


> View attachment 187330
> 
> There is SO much space!



This will be so good for my second town. I've been collecting landscaping supplies for months – now I can finally clean up the dozens of bush starts lying around my plaza!


----------



## FancyThat

The update looks amazing from the direct, I've preordered some of the new cards on Amazon. Before I update though does this mess up landscaping at all? I might have to restart my main town if so.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Cascade said:


> How to get more MEOW Coupons?



once you do the first two initiatives you should get a ton more to do!


----------



## Eline

Daydream said:


> View attachment 187330
> 
> There is SO much space!



CAnnot wait until I finally have the bells to pay of my home loan to get this. THis also means my museum exhibits can be used for something cool instead of STORAGE.


----------



## chibibunnyx

FancyThat said:


> The update looks amazing from the direct, I've preordered some of the new cards on Amazon. Before I update though does this mess up landscaping at all? I might have to restart my main town if so.



it doesn't do anything to your town, the new camping site is added in a way that it's just a walk away from your town!


----------



## Daydream

Oh god I already found Wisp... xD


----------



## Eline

Sheando said:


> This will be so good for my second town. I've been collecting landscaping supplies for months – now I can finally clean up the dozens of bush starts lying around my plaza!



It might just mess up a bit where the opening to the camping ground is. Other than that, nothing really changes about the appearance of your town. Might be unlucky if you have a (permanent) villager right in front of this opening. Or a PWP of course!


----------



## FancyThat

chibibunnyx said:


> it doesn't do anything to your town, the new camping site is added in a way that it's just a walk away from your town!



Thanks, I was worried lol.


----------



## Villager Fan

Anyone know where to find Wisp?


----------



## Maya

HHoney said:


> ... keep hoping this could end the 16 villager cycle...



Any news about this guys?


----------



## Daydream

The lamp is already mine!


----------



## Mentagon

Eline said:


> It might just mess up a bit where the opening to the camping ground is. Other than that, nothing really changes about the appearance of your town. Might be unlucky if you have a (permanent) villager right in front of this opening. Or a PWP of course!


Mine is like directly beside my town hall...


----------



## Sidewalk

To those who reboot, please update do you still get keep your previous bells in your bank.

Thanks


----------



## KeatAlex

Wish they would have added a new shop or something.


----------



## Tiio

how do you get the lamp? can you skip the cycle and move villagers right back in? i can't update for like six hours


----------



## Sidewalk

Think we need a new Q&A section lol


----------



## Daydream

I already unlocked the HHD desinging tools, you just have to visit Nook once you got the new storage room!


----------



## Tiio

Sidewalk said:


> Think we need a new Q&A section lol



i mean you aren't wrong

i'll be living vicariously through info until i get home from classes XD


----------



## Villager Fan

10 Villager limit still in effect, but Wisp gives you the option to move someone out if you want in order to move your amiibo Villager in.


----------



## oath2order

The current rate is 3,000 bells per MEOW coupon.

I wonder if it changes.

Seriously tho how y'all gettin lamp


----------



## KeatAlex

Villager Fan said:


> 10 Villager limit still in effect, but Wisp gives you the option to move someone out if you want in order to move your amiibo Villager in.



OMFG YES!!!!


----------



## Envy

So, it looks like a lot can be done without Amiibo cards, and we can actually buy HHD items without Amiibo cards with a little patience from the shop at the campground... Am I correct? I really hope I am, because I can't do Amiibos/Amiibo cards.


----------



## Tiio

Villager Fan said:


> 10 Villager limit still in effect, but Wisp gives you the option to move someone out if you want in order to move your amiibo Villager in.



but does he skip the cycle


----------



## LuciaMew

Anyone notice that they have a picture of a Wolf call W.link? I can't find that villager in the new amiibo card catalog. http://www.animal-crossing.com/newleaf/assets/img/new-features/activity-carousel-5.png


----------



## -Winnie-

Does it matter if my system clock is not set on today?

I'm still a few months behind in the game and I don't want to skip time because my favorite villagers could leave...


----------



## oath2order

LuciaMew said:


> Anyone notice that they have a picture if a Wolf call W.link? I can't find that villager in the new amiibo card catalog. http://www.animal-crossing.com/newleaf/assets/img/new-features/activity-carousel-5.png



The Splatoon and Legend of Zelda villagers come from the Splatoon and Legend of Zelda amiibo


----------



## Eline

Villager Fan said:


> 10 Villager limit still in effect, but Wisp gives you the option to move someone out if you want in order to move your amiibo Villager in.



THAT'S GREAT NEWS


----------



## reicheru

Does anyone know how to get the lamp?


----------



## oath2order

wait

guys were we always able to sit on rocks?


----------



## Kevinnn

rip cycling bye


----------



## Amilee

im done omg like this is too much for me hahaha
and i need money... lots of money ;v;


----------



## bloomwaker

I reset my town close to two months ago. We'll find out if something is in a good spot soon enough! I really don't want to have to reset all over again. It took 6 hours to get a map I liked.Both my Roost and Town Hall all close to the top right of my map and I don't know where the RV camp plops itself because I've yet to look at screenshots.


----------



## Sheando

KeatAlex said:


> OMFG YES!!!!



Wait, seriously? That's. . . I don't know how to feel about that. I don't want to have too much control, you know? My villagers aren't robots. I think AC will lose some of its appeal if Nintendo continues to cater to a give-me-everything-right-now mindset, since a huge part of the game's charm is the day-to-day, unhurried nature that forces you to be patient and wait for gratification.

(Lest I sound to high-and-mighty, I'll probably still give it a try. Haha.)


----------



## Amilee

oath2order said:


> wait
> 
> guys were we always able to sit on rocks?



no we werent this is new.

omg i cant take this xD 

to anybody who is plot reseting right now: dont update until you done.
with the update they throw you right into your town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bloomwaker said:


> I reset my town close to two months ago. We'll find out if something is in a good spot soon enough! I really don't want to have to reset all over again. It took 6 hours to get a map I liked.Both my Roost and Town Hall all close to the top right of my map and I don't know where the RV camp plops itself because I've yet to look at screenshots.



it doesnt destory your town if you worry about that.
it just opens up a part of your cliff and then you can go to a new section.


----------



## FancyThat

RIP dream address that I've had since 2013 in my main town ; ;


----------



## Tiio

FancyThat said:


> RIP dream address that I've had since 2013 in my main town ; ;



it changes your dream address?


----------



## LambdaDelta

oath2order said:


> wait
> 
> guys were we always able to sit on rocks?



time to scout out hidden features



Amilee said:


> it just opens up a part of your cliff and then you can go to a new section.



time to see how this change fares with net glitching


----------



## Amilee

i wonder.. is it random what special npc is at your camp? i have Jack right now c:


----------



## oath2order

Amilee said:


> i wonder.. is it random what special npc is at your camp? i have Jack right now c:



I have Joan!


----------



## KeatAlex

Sheando said:


> Wait, seriously? That's. . . I don't know how to feel about that. I don't want to have too much control, you know? My villagers aren't robots. I think AC will lose some of its appeal if Nintendo continues to cater to a give-me-everything-right-now mindset, since a huge part of the game's charm is the day-to-day, unhurried nature that forces you to be patient and wait for gratification.
> 
> (Lest I sound to high-and-mighty, I'll probably still give it a try. Haha.)



No I agree, but I've been dying to get a villager out for months and everyones pinged me except him, now I can finally get him gone. So tired of that.



FancyThat said:


> RIP dream address that I've had since 2013 in my main town ; ;


What happened to it?


----------



## Amilee

Tiio said:


> it changes your dream address?



you have to get a new one


----------



## Sheando

Is there any benefit to waiting for the Welcome Amiibo game vs. getting a regular AC:NL game and downloading the update, besides the one free amiibo card they'll include?


----------



## FancyThat

Tiio said:


> it changes your dream address?



Yes apparently I need to get a new one.


----------



## Tiio

Sheando said:


> Is there any benefit to waiting for the Welcome Amiibo game vs. getting a regular AC:NL game and downloading the update, besides the one free amiibo card they'll include?



less you have to download to your SD card but otherwise nah


----------



## chibibunnyx

Can we plant trees and bushes in the camping grounds?


----------



## FancyThat

KeatAlex said:


> No I agree, but I've been dying to get a villager out for months and everyones pinged me except him, now I can finally get him gone. So tired of that.
> 
> 
> What happened to it?



You have to update to get a new one .


----------



## Amilee

chibibunnyx said:


> Can we plant trees and bushes in the camping grounds?



nope. you cant even pull the weeds there xD


----------



## chibibunnyx

Amilee said:


> nope. you cant even pull the weeds there xD



aww boooo lol


----------



## reicheru

Amilee said:


> i wonder.. is it random what special npc is at your camp? i have Jack right now c:



I have Pav?!


----------



## StiX

Really excited for this! Is it possible to "lock" dreamies now? I'm too scared to play and lose them if I ever get too busy to check the game ;-;


----------



## 727

i just talked to and tomorrow i'll  be getting secret storeroom so does anyone know what that means is it like the basement where you can leave stuff on the floor  if you want.


----------



## Daydream

727 said:


> i just talked to and tomorrow i'll  be getting secret storeroom so does anyone know what that means is it like the basement where you can leave stuff on the floor  if you want.






I have it already! It's a new storage, you can access it by your touch screen while you're in your home.  It's not a new room.


----------



## aleshapie

727 said:


> i just talked to and tomorrow i'll  be getting secret storeroom so does anyone know what that means is it like the basement where you can leave stuff on the floor  if you want.



Its like the letter storage in the post office. It shows the new storage in the video.


----------



## Coriakin

727 said:


> i just talked to and tomorrow i'll  be getting secret storeroom so does anyone know what that means is it like the basement where you can leave stuff on the floor  if you want.



It's like an invisible, extra closet -- which means more storage space, yay!


----------



## Villager Fan

More analysis on Wisp.

So you find the magic lamp randomly somewhere in your town. Dialogue will pop up telling to walk in a certain direction. Once you've walked around the area a bit, you'll find the lamp.

Wisp grants only 1 wish per day (but you can TT of course). When you scan a Villager card, for example, I scanned Muffy. You can receive a gift from her or ask her to move in. Without a vacancy, she can't move in unless you decide to move a Villager out. I wanted to move Timbra out, but her name didn't pop up at first, however you tap the "No! Ask someone else to move!" Option to cycle through your town villagers until you select the one to move out. 

You can even select a Villager that already has a set date to move out. For example, Elmer was set to move out Jan. 3, and the day in my town is currently Dec. 27th. When I scanned my Diva card, I selected Elmer to move out the next day ahead of his scheduled time! When you go outside, Elmer is immediately placed in boxes. He is gone the following day and Muffy plotted her spot. Muffy'S house was up the following daY.

I haven't tried getting an item from a Villager amiibo yet, nor have I scanned a special amiibo either. Will check it out next.


----------



## aleshapie

LuciaMew said:


> Anyone notice that they have a picture of a Wolf call W.link? I can't find that villager in the new amiibo card catalog. http://www.animal-crossing.com/newleaf/assets/img/new-features/activity-carousel-5.png



He visits with the amiibo figure. Just like the splatoon peeps.


----------



## 727

oh okay that much more sense thank you to everyone that answered my question man this update has been amazing so far.


----------



## Tiio

Was Muffy in your 16 cycle or...?


----------



## Azurenna

Amilee said:


> i wonder.. is it random what special npc is at your camp? i have Jack right now c:


I have Pave, ugh... But at least I can order berliners from him. 

I like the update, but apparently you still can't put curtains to windows (?).


----------



## chibibunnyx

Villager Fan said:


> More analysis on Wisp.
> 
> So you find the magic lamp randomly somewhere in your town. Dialogue will pop up telling to walk in a certain direction. Once you've walked around the area a bit, you'll find the lamp.
> 
> Wisp grants only 1 wish per day (but you can TT of course). When you scan a Villager card, for example, I scanned Muffy. You can receive a gift from her or ask her to move in. Without a vacancy, she can't move in unless you decide to move a Villager out. I wanted to move Timbra out, but her name didn't pop up at first, however you tap the "No! Ask someone else to move!" Option to cycle through your town villagers until you select the one to move out.
> 
> You can even select a Villager that already has a set date to move out. For example, Elmer was set to move out Jan. 3, and the day in my town is currently Dec. 27th. When I scanned my Diva card, I selected Elmer to move out the next day ahead of his scheduled time! When you go outside, Elmer is immediately placed in boxes. He is gone the following day and Muffy plotted her spot. Muffy'S house was up the following daY.
> 
> I haven't tried getting an item from a Villager amiibo yet, nor have I scanned a special amiibo either. Will check it out next.



the villager moves in a random spot I assume right? I might do this eventually when I find card for Pinky. so I'll probably go crazy plot resetting.


----------



## KeatAlex

I know we get the zelda villagers from the zelda amiibos but does anyone know what amiibo houses which villager?


----------



## FancyThat

Amilee said:


> i wonder.. is it random what special npc is at your camp? i have Jack right now c:



I have Wendell :3, yay new food items.


----------



## Villager Fan

chibibunnyx said:


> the villager moves in a random spot I assume right? I might do this eventually when I find card for Pinky. so I'll probably go crazy plot resetting.



Yes. Also, you get MEOW coupons each time you scan an amiibo card. I scanned Sterling and he gave me a cement mixer. I am not sure if this item is from his home since I've never had him as a Villager so yeah. If it is, it pretty much means you can scan the same Villager each day and get an item from their house. Someone should test this with Marshal.


----------



## Tiio

KeatAlex said:


> I know we get the zelda villagers from the zelda amiibos but does anyone know what amiibo houses which villager?



98% sure the Midna and Wolf Link one has Wolf Link


----------



## chibibunnyx

FancyThat said:


> I have Wendell :3, yay new food items.



also have wendell! definitely getting his food items! lol


----------



## bloomwaker

Not terrible placement, actually.

I have to wait a bit before I can speak to Tom Nook, though. ;v;


----------



## Villager Fan

Tiio said:


> Was Muffy in your 16 cycle or...?



No. Muffy is completely new to my town. However, Diva was part of my town when I bought the game a few years ago and I've had so many villagers come and go. I've had about 20+ unique villagers in my town and Diva was my second one to move out. Even then, when I scanned her, she remembered being in Aspiria (my town) before. Her opening line was "I'm back!"


----------



## chibibunnyx

bloomwaker said:


> Not terrible placement, actually.
> 
> I have to wait a bit before I can speak to Tom Nook, though. ;v;



that's pretty much where mines is! lol except I don't have anything around there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

off topic (kinda, sorta?) but do amiibo cards come with random villagers, like you don't know who you're getting? 
I'm gonna hunt for Pinky!


----------



## Tiio

Villager Fan said:


> No. Muffy is completely new to my town. However, Diva was part of my town when I bought the game a few years ago and I've had so many villagers come and go. I've had about 20+ unique villagers in my town and Diva was my second one to move out. Even then, when I scanned her, she remembered being in Aspiria (my town) before. Her opening line was "I'm back!"



Interesting. Was she still able to move in even though she remembered?




chibibunnyx said:


> that's pretty much where mines is! lol except I don't have anything around there.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> off topic (kinda, sorta?) but do amiibo cards come with random villagers, like you don't know who you're getting?
> I'm gonna hunt for Pinky!



what cards are in the pack are random but if the card has a villager on it, that's the villager you'll get outta that card


----------



## FancyThat

bloomwaker said:


> Not terrible placement, actually.
> 
> I have to wait a bit before I can speak to Tom Nook, though. ;v;



Aww, I can donate bells if you need them, no one should have to wait for the extra storage (finally solves my hoarding overflow problem )


----------



## Coriakin

Villager Fan said:


> Even then, when I scanned her, she remembered being in Aspiria (my town) before. Her opening line was "I'm back!"



That's awesome--so you really can bring back old villagers with the Amiibo cards.


----------



## KeatAlex

Coriakin said:


> That's awesome--so you really can bring back old villagers with the Amiibo cards.



Omg now I need a Gayle amiibo to bring her back! I haven't cycled her 16 yet though


----------



## LambdaDelta

KeatAlex said:


> I know we get the zelda villagers from the zelda amiibos but does anyone know what amiibo houses which villager?



I'm guessing medli is from toon link


----------



## Daydream

The update convinced me to buy some Amiibo cards!

Do any of you know how to get the 3DS/Wii U items? I wanna try the mini-games!


----------



## HHoney

Ok so I had my town with over 1000 weeds - I've been wanting to set up a weeding town. Downloaded the update - ALL GONE! I wanted to see what would happen. They didn't even say anything. Good news clovers are still here so I might get a few lucky clovers.

If you want your weeds pull them first THEN download the update.

It automatically loads your game without letting you choose the time. Be careful if you are TTing or plot resetting.

Joan was my first camper! Then Zipper.

Going to test out the 16 cycle now...


----------



## DatDutchGuy7

KeatAlex said:


> Omg now I need a Gayle amiibo to bring her back! I haven't cycled her 16 yet though



You let Gayle move out? What the.. D:


----------



## HHoney

Daydream said:


> The update convinced me to buy some Amiibo cards!
> 
> Do any of you know how to get the 3DS/Wii U items? I wanna try the mini-games!



Just ordered the WiiU and the 3DS from Rover!!!!
Pete come deliver my mail please!!!


----------



## Tiio

DatDutchGuy7 said:


> You let Gayle move out? What the.. D:



it probably wasn't "let" it was probably an accident.

i didn't let Lolly leave, but she left


----------



## WeiMoote

oath2order said:


> wait
> 
> guys were we always able to sit on rocks?



I don't think so. But now...


----------



## HHoney

There is an "exchange rate" on MEOW coupons at the ABD.
My current rate is 3000 bells per coupon.

FYI cool


----------



## chibibunnyx

HHoney said:


> Just ordered the WiiU and the 3DS from Rover!!!!
> Pete come deliver my mail please!!!



Was rover in your camping grounds? or does he appear somewhere in town?


----------



## Bosca

Not that it matters to most now, but for us restarting it's great, Blathers now ask if you wanna donate the fossil immediately after accessing it..such a time saver.


----------



## 727

HHoney i'm so confused about your post i had to read a couple of times lol. what does that mean like who's Rover?


----------



## Daydream

HHoney said:


> Just ordered the WiiU and the 3DS from Rover!!!!
> Pete come deliver my mail please!!!



The rover Amiibo with MEOW coupons?


----------



## Villager Fan

Tiio said:


> Interesting. Was she still able to move in even though she remembered?



Yes, after kicking someone out. 

So I've played around with Special Villager cards. I scanned Harriet and she gave me her picture! I imagine this is the case when you scan any SP card. When I scanned Nat, instead of doing the "accept gift" option, I tapped "do you have something else?" And he gave me a blue clock. So you can either get the pic or a random item based on what options you tap.


----------



## LambdaDelta

727 said:


> HHoney i'm so confused about your post i had to read a couple of times lol. what does that mean like who's Rover?



cat that shows up in the game's introduction


----------



## miraxe

I'm so excited! This is like a whole new expansion pack. I'm very happy that I bought that Happy Home Designer pack with the amiibo reader now. : ) I'll have to wait until this weekend to play, but I'll be reading up on others' posts here in the meantime.


----------



## Amphibian

I'm curious to see if any of the new villagers appear as random move-ins or if they're behind a paywall (amiibo), gotta start testing with my cycling town


----------



## LambdaDelta

Villager Fan said:


> So I've played around with Special Villager cards. I scanned Harriet and she gave me her picture! I imagine this is the case when you scan any SP card. When I scanned Nat, instead of doing the "accept gift" option, I tapped "do you have something else?" And he gave me a blue clock. So you can either get the pic or a random item based on what options you tap.



ok, so can we figure out exactly how many new pics there are? I need to figure out my updated collection status and display


----------



## 727

oh yeah just had a brain fart thank you for answering my question.so where does Rover show up?


----------



## HHoney

I have a Rover Amiibo.

When I found Wisp he told me to pick an Amiibo.
When I used my physical Rover Amiibo he disappeared from my house but appeared with his RV in the Campground.

I walked into his RV and it said I could order furniture from him.
The WiiU and the 3DS were items that cost 3 MEOW coupons each.

They should be delivered just like visiting the HH Showcase.

I don't know the other characters that have the WiiU and 3DS but Rover Amiibo does for sure!!


----------



## DatDutchGuy7

Bosca said:


> Not that it matters to most now, but for us restarting it's great, Blathers now ask if you wanna donate the fossil immediately after accessing it..such a time saver.



He always did that if you hand him 1 fossil, but not if you handed him more to access. Does he now take those as well?


----------



## chibibunnyx

HHoney said:


> I have a Rover Amiibo.
> 
> When I found Wisp he told me to pick an Amiibo.
> When I used my physical Rover Amiibo he disappeared from my house but appeared with his RV in the Campground.
> 
> I walked into his RV and it said I could order furniture from him.
> The WiiU and the 3DS were items that cost 3 MEOW coupons each.
> 
> They should be delivered just like visiting the HH Showcase.
> 
> I don't know the other characters that have the WiiU and 3DS but Rover Amiibo does for sure!!



oh sweet! hopefully I can get one soon! I wanna play the minigames!


----------



## Bosca

DatDutchGuy7 said:


> He always did that if you hand him 1 fossil, but not if you handed him more to access. Does he now take those as well?



Oh really? That's a pity, I guess it still saves time to do it in bulk, which I've always done. But in that scenario, I only gave him one..so sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## WeiMoote

I wonder if you can order stuff at other campgrounds with MEOW coupons while visiting other towns...


----------



## LambdaDelta

do meow coupon items show up in the nook catalogue as orderables after the initial purchase?


----------



## Sowelu

Here's a video with some actual game play with the new update!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbjaBrLxeds


----------



## Daydream

HHoney said:


> I have a Rover Amiibo.
> 
> When I found Wisp he told me to pick an Amiibo.
> When I used my physical Rover Amiibo he disappeared from my house but appeared with his RV in the Campground.
> 
> I walked into his RV and it said I could order furniture from him.
> The WiiU and the 3DS were items that cost 3 MEOW coupons each.
> 
> They should be delivered just like visiting the HH Showcase.
> 
> I don't know the other characters that have the WiiU and 3DS but Rover Amiibo does for sure!!



Thank you! I hope there's another way to get them.


----------



## LambdaDelta

actually since the direct mentioned the figure amiibo for the special npcs to get stuff

does it work the same if you just use their card instead?


----------



## Tiio

LambdaDelta said:


> actually since the direct mentioned the figure amiibo for the special npcs to get stuff
> 
> does it work the same if you just use their card instead?



The NPC amiibo card functions identically to the amiibo figure from what I understand


----------



## KeatAlex

Daydream said:


> Thank you! I hope there's another way to get them.



You can also get a Wii U and 3DS from fortune cookies.


----------



## LambdaDelta

KeatAlex said:


> You can also get a Wii U and 3DS from fortune cookies.



so how many new fortune cookies did they add? do we know?


----------



## WeiMoote

LambdaDelta said:


> so how many new fortune cookies did they add? do we know?



I got this little guy when I checked on a Fortune Cookie today...


----------



## Daydream

Maybe it's also the end of hacking... I'd be glad if it would.


----------



## Aquari

Daydream said:


> Maybe it's also the end of hacking... I'd be glad if it would.



doubt it especially if they have a powersave


----------



## HHoney

Ok So I loaded up Puzzle League inside the game but it didn't seem to give me the option to go back to my town.

I haven't figured out how to get back into my town from inside the game.

Update: Press the Start button on the side of your 3DS and it will give you the option to leave safely and return to your town.


----------



## Eline

I must say all the new furniture stresses me out a little as my catalog is now screwed up?! :'(


----------



## KeatAlex

LambdaDelta said:


> so how many new fortune cookies did they add? do we know?



I have no idea but im hoping its a couple.


----------



## HHoney

Eline said:


> I must say all the new furniture stresses me out a little as my catalog is now screwed up?! :'(



It's a lot of items.

I've been actively working on my catalog. I am so close to the gold badge.... but now... 

Then again so many neat items!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I spent the whole time watching the direct screaming, then they played KK Bossa and I died

EDIT: also SO GLAD I got my gold catalog badge before the update!! lolol


----------



## YFourteen

How do you find Wisp?


----------



## himeki

wait how do you get the amiibo lamp thing?


----------



## HHoney

EvviePB said:


> wait how do you get the amiibo lamp thing?



After I updated I walked alllll over my town. I kept looking for a lamp but I didn't see anything.

Don't worry - just keep walking all over and then when you're close Wisp will talk to you!
Keep walking!


----------



## YFourteen

HHoney said:


> After I updated I walked alllll over my town. I kept looking for a lamp but I didn't see anything.
> 
> Don't worry - just keep walking all over and then when you're close Wisp will talk to you!
> Keep walking!



Does this happen at night still because I TT'd to midnight.


----------



## HHoney

YFourteen said:


> Does this happen at night still because I TT'd to midnight.



It can happen any time of day - it was 4pm in my town


----------



## YFourteen

HHoney said:


> It can happen any time of day - it was 4pm in my town



Do you find his lamp first?


----------



## himeki

HHoney said:


> After I updated I walked alllll over my town. I kept looking for a lamp but I didn't see anything.
> 
> Don't worry - just keep walking all over and then when you're close Wisp will talk to you!
> Keep walking!



I just scanned my entire town lmao


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I'm waiting on my update to finish with this face:



What are you gonna do first once it downloads for you? I think I might go check out the RV station... I heard its placement is random


----------



## HHoney

No lamp first just Wisp whispering to me.

Keep walking - it seems he is hiding somewhere random in your town.  For me he was in a random area I wouldn't normally be walking near. I assume it's a 3x3 or 4x4 square area that if you walk into that area he starts talking to you.

It was really frustrating until I found him and then it was cute!

Don't look for a lamp! He's invisible!


----------



## Scrafty

Did they extend the moving date for villagers? One of mine asked to move and said she wanted to go on the 12th.


----------



## SharJoY

chibibunnyx said:


> it doesn't do anything to your town, the new camping site is added in a way that it's just a walk away from your town!



Thank goodness!!  After all the hard work I have done in the past two months of redesigning my main town, I was afraid to open it up and do the download


----------



## HHoney

CinnamonCrab said:


> I'm waiting on my update to finish with this face:
> View attachment 187344
> 
> What are you gonna do first once it downloads for you? I think I might go check out the RV station... I heard its placement is random



Placement seems random - my town has a West cliff and South river. The campsite is close to my Re-Tail and the Re-Tail pond. I do wish it was up a little higher but that's ok I'm going to reset this town probably later today lol


----------



## Daydream

Do we know if there are new PWPs so far? With all that new stuff, I think it could really happen *cries a little*


----------



## YFourteen

Does it matter if you have someone else in town on the same day? Because I currently have Guillver


----------



## CinnamonCrab

my new RV campsite appeared next to one of my ponds. It looks really cool. I couldn't ask for a better placement.


----------



## Invisible again

Well, I wasn't exactly hyped for this, but I guess it's okay. I was pretty worried it would just be another cash grab at amiibos, but I'm actually kinda glad it's not all about amiibos. The fact that they added more space and daily incentives was really nice of them to do. I really wasn't expecting that and the new minigames. I guess this'll keep us entertained until the next new AC game.


----------



## Daydream

Invisible again said:


> Well, I wasn't exactly hyped for this, but I guess it's okay. I was pretty worried it would just be another cash grab at amiibos, but I'm actually kinda glad it's not all about amiibos. The fact that they added more space and daily incentives was really nice of them to do. I really wasn't expecting that and the new minigames. I guess this'll keep us entertained until the next new AC game.



And the HHD tools for home desinging! That's the non-Amiibo new feature I'm the happiest about.


----------



## Believe

Omg i need to see a synopsis or something D: hate being busy


----------



## HHoney

I checked to see if I have any new PWPs.

I did not see any... I wonder if villagers have new PWPs they can request?


----------



## YFourteen

I found him, but not until TT until the next day.


----------



## Dozer

This is a very minor thing, but now Cyrus gives you a little wave when you pick up something after he's customized it. I'm pretty sure he didn't do that before.


----------



## moss_asteri

You can also sit on floor cushions!!! Finally, they have some use other than being decorative. I have no screenshot though, sorry.


----------



## Sowelu

Does anyone know if you're able to tell Wisp WHERE to place the incoming villager's house? Or, do they get placed randomly, still?


----------



## Dozer

Does anyone know if the "half space" item placement from HHD is in this? Like being able to put an item in the middle of a table instead of one side or the other?


----------



## Eline

You know how villagers that've moved out show up on your main street after like 8 others have moved out?
Well...... Avery just showed up at my main street, and I'm 1000000% sure there hasn't been that many villagers that have moved out of my town after him. 

Maybe this has someting to do with the 16 villager cycle?!


----------



## SharJoY

For those wanting to get cards of your fav villagers, I suggest ebay.  I bought all my card sets and individual cards from there for myself and my two grand daughters.  At that time the individual cards were anywhere from 3.99 to 5 dollars each.


----------



## SensaiGallade

How do you get Wisp and what's this instruction manuel?


----------



## GirlPolarBear

How do we get the HHD designing screen?


----------



## CinnamonCrab

guys omg, get in the RV at the campsite. You can sit in the driver's seat and honk the horn and scare whoever's inside. I'm crying laughing


----------



## YFourteen

I think Nintendo patched the net glitch in this update. I've been trying to do it at several spots and I can't get it to work anymore.


----------



## HHoney

16 villager cycle experiment one:

I scanned a card of a villager I'm pretty sure is within the 16 villager cycle.
She DOES NOT remember me, but she talked about deja vu (Wisp)

I'm about to try another villager and try plot resetting.

I am super sad we can't plot them ourselves.


----------



## LambdaDelta

YFourteen said:


> I think Nintendo patched the net glitch in this update. I've been trying to do it at several spots and I can't get it to work anymore.



well then, rip my fun

also, unrip my thumb


----------



## HHoney

Right now I have 2 villagers IN boxes:

- one moving in from Wisp
- one moving out from previous normal methods

And I scanned another card and I got to choose who is in boxes tomorrow.


----------



## StiX

3 other friends and we can't find whisp ANYWHERE. Any tips? Might he just appear on a random day? (we don't TT)


----------



## HHoney

If other people can confirm this I believe when you update the game it temporarily freezes the moving cycle. It is a theory - hear me out - when you update to Welcone Amiibo it may prevent all your current residents from having moved out.

If this is correct this will be great for players who have not played in a long time and are afraid someone has moved out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



StiX said:


> 3 other friends and we can't find whisp ANYWHERE. Any tips? Might he just appear on a random day? (we don't TT)




It seems he shows up the following day in your town.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Searched everywhere for Wisp. Can't find him.


----------



## Clover-Palette

_that awkward moment when you are waiting for your game to update and had no idea the update was out..

I read up on it a little but I wanted to kind of go in blind

but it sounds a bit...disappointing??? I was really hyped for this but now...not so much :/
_


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I haven't played since June and risk it. I didn't loose any villagers. A relieve.


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me! 

In the game there are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me? Ones that I remember right now were the cabana dresser, exotic chest, blue bookcase, mush closet, patchwork dresser, gorgeous chest, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table.


----------



## 00jachna

can I check how much my town is worth without deleting it?


----------



## namiieco

SensaiGallade said:


> Searched everywhere for Wisp. Can't find him.



walk around you town everywhere and "???" will start talking to you.


----------



## HHoney

SensaiGallade said:


> Searched everywhere for Wisp. Can't find him.



I walked ALLLLLLLLLLLL over my town.
All over. 

Nearly every few squares.

I had done nearly 2 complete laps when I stumbled upon him.

Don't lose hope! Remember you're not looking for a lamp - he's invisible at first

Good luck everyone!


----------



## namiieco

00jachna said:


> can I check how much my town is worth without deleting it?



worth??


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Clover-Palette said:


> _that awkward moment when you are waiting for your game to update and had no idea the update was out..
> 
> I read up on it a little but I wanted to kind of go in blind
> 
> but it sounds a bit...disappointing??? I was really hyped for this but now...not so much :/
> _



It really isn't lmao. I also wanted to go in blind and so I did!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanako said:


> worth??



If you delete your town you can get some bells to take for the new town on the train ride


----------



## 00jachna

Nanako said:


> worth??



You could like sell your town if you wanted to reset, and I want to try it..

It was in the direct


----------



## himeki

just time travelled to next day, wisp was super near my house LOL i think its the next day


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Eline said:


> You know how villagers that've moved out show up on your main street after like 8 others have moved out?
> Well...... Avery just showed up at my main street, and I'm 1000000% sure there hasn't been that many villagers that have moved out of my town after him.
> 
> Maybe this has someting to do with the 16 villager cycle?!



SAME RUDY CAME IN MY MAIN STREET AND I WAS LIKE HEY???


----------



## Clover-Palette

nvm


----------



## Daydream

Why is there an option to invite animals with Wi-Fi while speaking to Harvey? I tried it and it told me that there was a problem with my internet...


----------



## Laureline

Updating now, not sure this update is gonna do much for me.


----------



## namiieco

i don't think wisp shows on the next day since its the same day i updated and i found wisp but maybe he shows when you have saved? because i did a few trades before i found him


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

In the game there are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me? Ones that I remember right now were the cabana dresser, exotic chest, blue bookcase, mush closet, patchwork dresser, gorgeous chest, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table.


----------



## himeki

Daydream said:


> Why is there an option to invite animals with Wi-Fi while speaking to Harvey? I tried it and it told me that there was a problem with my internet...



i think its dlc? 

also, really dissappointed that none of the other amiibo i have work with it ;; was really hoping for some cool fire emblem outfits or smth


----------



## moss_asteri

I don't know if it was because of the new update or what, but I just saw Katt (who moved out of my village a while ago) in my Able Sisters shop. She said that she had "some business in [my town's name]." Such a cool feature!


----------



## HHoney

I mentioned this on another thread

After this update I TT'd 2 days ahead and Gracie showed up for the first time ever in this town!

Did they increase the randomness that she would show up?!
I hope so!!


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Dumb question, but if we had a villager recently move out can we use the Amiibo card to bring them back?


----------



## Clover-Palette

_Isabelle on the train was so cute! <3 

the cat machine oh my gosh

but I don't like how the new campsite is part of your map...I thought it would go on main street 

it's in the worse spot too! XC_


----------



## Scrafty

GuerreraD said:


> As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...
> 
> In the game there are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me? Ones that I remember right now were the cabana dresser, exotic chest, blue bookcase, mush closet, patchwork dresser, gorgeous chest, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table.



Just tried this with the cabana dresser and it worked! 

Edited with proof:


----------



## Clover-Palette

_I have Zipper...

my god why X'D_


----------



## jPottie

GuerreraD said:


> As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...
> 
> In the game there are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me? Ones that I remember right now were the cabana dresser, exotic chest, blue bookcase, mush closet, patchwork dresser, gorgeous chest, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table.


I just tried put rig my gold bug trophy on top of my cabana dresser and modern cabinet and I could! I'm pretty sure you couldn't before so it may be safe to say they took over home designers decorating options too!


----------



## KeatAlex

Did anyone notice that the USA direct is different than the other directs? Its shorter. and they skip over some features and the whole sanrio collection. Even some of the editing and voices are different from the USA and UK direct.


----------



## WeiMoote

I tried to go to a campsite in a Dream Town, and it was blocked off by barriers.


----------



## Clover-Palette

_SO MANY FOOD ITEMS!

and I got a kitchen island thanks to this campsite!

oooh I am liking this update! I take it back!

bit confused on how you earn the new tickets?_


----------



## Daydream

Can't believe they fixed the net glitch


----------



## Mistymayz

Om my god I cant find wisp anywhere >.< how do you get the update storage as well?? please help!


----------



## WeiMoote

I tried to go to the campgrounds in a Dream Town, and it was blocked off by barriers.


----------



## Clover-Palette

Mistymayz said:


> Om my god I cant find wisp anywhere >.< how do you get the update storage as well?? please help!



_Wisp comes the next day _


----------



## Eline

Clover-Palette said:


> _SO MANY FOOD ITEMS!
> 
> and I got a kitchen island thanks to this campsite!
> 
> oooh I am liking this update! I take it back!
> 
> bit confused on how you earn the new tickets?_



You have to fulfill initiatives, then go to the CAT machine at your town hall to get the tickets.
You can find the initiatives where your TPC is c:


----------



## Renivere

I'm loving the new update~
Does recreating your town give you bells only based on how much your town is worth? Kind of want to restart my game now but I don't want to lose all the items and bells I had previously ><


----------



## moonford

I'm sad that I have to wait until February for the new amiibo cards.

Time to save the moneys!


----------



## Bowie

Harvey is so adorable! I'm not gonna update just yet, though. Still need to get all my hacking stuff backed up before I risk losing everything.


----------



## Daydream

My game's in French and they changed the options when you go to the ABD, were they changed in English as well?


----------



## Clover-Palette

Eline said:


> You have to fulfill initiatives, then go to the CAT machine at your town hall to get the tickets.
> You can find the initiatives where your TPC is c:



_alright thank you _


----------



## WeiMoote

From the Japanese Direct. Apparently there's some Monster Hunter stuff as well, along with the Hello Kitty stuff, Filly and... Some new Hamster dealing with some Japanese franchise that is 100% lost with me.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Has anyone been getting more initiatives after they finish the ones given to them? Or you can only do the ones they give you for the day?


----------



## Tiio

Monster Hunter? That means Felyne! He's so cute!


----------



## Eline

chibibunnyx said:


> Has anyone been getting more initiatives after they finish the ones given to them? Or you can only do the ones they give you for the day?



I'm GUESSING you only get a few for one day, then a few new ones the next day. 
I've fulfilled all my initiatives for today and haven't gotten a new one.


----------



## Bowie

I love how Isabelle always tries to convince you not to give up your town, but Tom Nook is practically encouraging you to go ahead with it.


----------



## Daydream

Daydream said:


> My game's in French and they changed the options when you go to the ABD, were they changed in English as well?



*quoting myself*

Actually, I noticed that they changed a lot of dialogue... Interesting!


----------



## Mistymayz

Daydream said:


> Guys it only costs 158k bells to build the new storage room!



HOW.DO.I.BUY.THE.STORAGE  nook isnt saying anything about it~


----------



## Daydream

Also, initiatives are the BEST! I really love that idea.


----------



## Junee

Mistymayz said:


> HOW.DO.I.BUY.THE.STORAGE  nook isnt saying anything about it~



Just talk to Nook and get the new house upgrade, it's the storage.


----------



## trea

No way!! If you can get Felyne from Monster Hunter I will diee..


----------



## SensaiGallade

Is ceiling furniture in the game?


----------



## Daydream

SensaiGallade said:


> Is ceiling furniture in the game?



I don't think so


----------



## Tiio

trea said:


> No way!! If you can get Felyne from Monster Hunter I will diee..



he's in HHD!


----------



## Mistymayz

Junee said:


> Just talk to Nook and get the new house upgrade, it's the storage.



he only asks if I wanna expand, i said yes and went a day ahead...still no storage wtf


----------



## WeiMoote

trea said:


> No way!! If you can get Felyne from Monster Hunter I will diee..



Well...


----------



## shunishu

trea said:


> No way!! If you can get Felyne from Monster Hunter I will diee..



you can with monster hunter stories amiibos it seems


----------



## GirlPolarBear

How can I hang clothes? lo


----------



## trea

WeiMoote said:


> Well...
> 
> View attachment 187358



Yes!! New life goal. I suppose I will be putting aside Monster Hunter Generations for a while to play New Leaf again. <3


----------



## WeiMoote

GirlPolarBear said:


> How can I hang clothes? lo



You can go to your shirts, and select 'Hang On Wall' when facing a wall.


----------



## shunishu

GirlPolarBear said:


> How can I hang clothes? lo



stand in front of wall, select clothing in your inventory > hang on wall? I think


----------



## Paperboy012305

All of this is awesome! Now, im pretty sure I won't be bored with the game anymore.


----------



## WeiMoote

Also...



Who is this guy? Harvey during the Japanese Direct was holding its head(?) before it shifted over to its NL counterpart. 

I don't think this is part of Hello Kitty's gang at all...


----------



## Daydream

WeiMoote said:


> Also...
> 
> View attachment 187361
> 
> Who is this guy? Harvey during the Japanese Direct was holding its head(?) before it shifted over to its NL counterpart.
> 
> I don't think this is part of Hello Kitty's gang at all...



A NEW HAMSTER OMG
I'll be able to make my hamster town!


----------



## WeiMoote

I checked out someone's campsite. And yeah, you can indeed order stuff from their catalog.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

You can sit on ROCKS! And Harvey is freaking adorable! ~ 
But, can you hang pic of villagers on the walls though? o: 

(Man, I already love this update.)


----------



## NuttyS

Mistymayz said:


> he only asks if I wanna expand, i said yes and went a day ahead...still no storage wtf


From what I've read it only shows up when you're in your house, not at the station, is that why you don't see it?


----------



## mayortash

Does anyone know if the new villagers will show up randomly at the campsite? I don't want to have to get all the cards just to be able to get certain villagers....


----------



## Mistymayz

NuttyS said:


> From what I've read it only shows up when you're in your house, not at the station, is that why you don't see it?



No I mean still no option to BUY the stupid storage.....i hate this


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me! Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed!

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me? Ones that I remember right now were the exotic chest, blue bookcase, mush closet, patchwork dresser, gorgeous chest, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table.


----------



## Envy

mayortash said:


> Does anyone know if the new villagers will show up randomly at the campsite? I don't want to have to get all the cards just to be able to get certain villagers....



I don't think they do. The special visitors do, though. I have Pave in mine today.


----------



## Cheybunny

I like the 3ds image share thing. I haven't tried it, but it seems cool. o:


----------



## mills141

I love this new update! All 3 of my characters have different campers in the campsite. I just ordered a sparrow's nest from Nat to hang on the wall. Just too cute!!


----------



## WeiMoote

Dudes, I accidentally pressed A against a tree while holding a net, and I shook it...


----------



## shunishu

I'm way overwhelmed with the update tbh.. i'll probably wait a while (and till there's proper info) before i start it up again.. haven't played in forever..


----------



## Pokemanz

So my campground path is right in front of a pond and it like totally just ruined everything for me.


----------



## Daydream

WeiMoote said:


> Dudes, I accidentally pressed A against a tree while holding a net, and I shook it...



It seems like we can now shake trees while holding almost every tool.


----------



## chibibunnyx

if anyone has rover in their town, could I get the wii console and 3ds from them?
I wanna play the mini gamessssss :s


----------



## mayortash

Envy said:


> I don't think they do. The special visitors do, though. I have Pave in mine today.



Darn. Thanks for replying. I've got Pav? too but there's a new squirrel called Tasha that I must have!! 

Btw, I used to play clarinet! #woodwindsforlife


----------



## You got mail!

Oh shoot, I thought the update was coming out on December 2nd for NA? I'm not complaining  thank god I had a short day at school, downloading the update now and can't wait to discover what's in it.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Does the update ruin plot resetting


----------



## Daydream

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Dos the update ruin plot resetting



Yeah, does anyone know?


----------



## vanr22

If anyone has villager that I can buy WiiU from, pls massage me! Thx!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Daydream said:


> Yeah, does anyone know?


Its really starting to scare me lol. I havent gotten all my dreamies yet ahhhh


----------



## WeiMoote

chibibunnyx said:


> if anyone has rover in their town, could I get the wii console and 3ds from them?
> I wanna play the mini gamessssss :s



I bet that'll be the new Katie is in town thread. XD

Sadly, I got a Blanca.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

vanr22 said:


> If anyone has villager that I can buy WiiU from, pls massage me! Thx!



Same here please


----------



## Laureline

Why the f is marshal in my store? He was adopted a while ago.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

You can get 3ds and Wii U from fortune cookies


----------



## chibibunnyx

Lykaios said:


> Why the f is marshal in my store? He was adopted a while ago.



the same thing happened to me with Cobb!


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me! Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed!

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me? Ones that I remember right now were the blue bookcase, mush closet, patchwork dresser, gorgeous chest, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table.


----------



## GirlPolarBear

We can shake with every tool? Omg bee catching is going to be 10000% easier.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

All the new features and items has me overwhelmed...


----------



## moonford

The lights are brighter at the HHA showcase, just a minor change. c:


----------



## GirlPolarBear

Whiteflamingo said:


> The lights are brighter at the HHA showcase, just a minor change. c:



I noticed this!they're very blue.


----------



## kinsnuf

has someone compiled a list of all the changes? im curious, how do i get the hha showcase? what old villagers are returning, and what is "shaking tools"?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm so delighted with this.  WE CAN CHOOSE WHO MOVES OUT OF TOWN.  Also whoever you invite to move in moves exactly where the old villager lived if you have 10 villagers. Julian is moving into Kid Cat's place and I'm so excited!


----------



## Sweetley

Oh, I'm in love with the update! No, seriously, I just started a new town a few days ago and it makes 
even more fun now to build it up with all the new villagers, items...Also: RIP my money, guess I will 
buy some amiibo stuff since I only have one amiibo card (I need especially the Link amiibo and the 
Splatoon ones). :')


----------



## HHoney

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm so delighted with this.  WE CAN CHOOSE WHO MOVES OUT OF TOWN.  Also whoever you invite to move in moves exactly where the old villager lived if you have 10 villagers. Julian is moving into Kid Cat's place and I'm so excited!



Maybe you got lucky - the new 10th villager moved to the other side of town - just my experience


----------



## Licorice

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm so delighted with this.  WE CAN CHOOSE WHO MOVES OUT OF TOWN.  Also whoever you invite to move in moves exactly where the old villager lived if you have 10 villagers. Julian is moving into Kid Cat's place and I'm so excited!



Woahhh how?!


----------



## Daydream

Licorice said:


> Woahhh how?!



By scanning an Amiibo card if you already have 10 villagers.


----------



## chibibunnyx

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm so delighted with this.  WE CAN CHOOSE WHO MOVES OUT OF TOWN.  Also whoever you invite to move in moves exactly where the old villager lived if you have 10 villagers. Julian is moving into Kid Cat's place and I'm so excited!



Oh I so hopes this goes the same way for me! I want to move Mira out and Put pinky in her place!


----------



## Believe

Hm I dont think im going to get the external amiibo card scanner for my towns. Just dont really want to bother getting more cards and stuff. Im super duper pleased with the addition of the HHD house design tool and secret storage though! Two quality of life updates I previously mentioned really wanting.


----------



## sylviabee

Anyone know where I can find a list of all the new villagers?


----------



## moonford

I wonder...

Would anybody be willing to experiment? Can you try to get one of your amiibo characters to move out and see if the can be invited to another persons town?


----------



## toadsworthy

oh my lord.... literally this is the greatest thing I have ever seen

Piper is freaking back. Ketchup the duck. I could literally cry, nintendo holy crap


----------



## crossinganimal

The most important questions though are:

Will the people without amiibo cards get random new villagers in their new campsite too, or just the special ones like Nate, etc?

Will the new villagers move into your town randomly too, like the normal villagers do? Withou having them in the campsite, or having their amiibo card?


----------



## chibibunnyx

I didn't get the wii u console or 3ds from a fortune cookie ;-; 
argh!


----------



## Amilee

can someout tell me how many MEOW points we can make per day?
because it seems to be not much... 
i got 3 from daily initiaives and 5 from amiibo use.
thats it?? i cant even buy both things from harvey with this ;v;


----------



## WeiMoote

Whiteflamingo said:


> I wonder...
> 
> Would anybody be willing to experiment? Can you try to get one of your amiibo characters to move out and see if the can be invited to another persons town?



Are we talking Nintendo Amiibo Villagers, like Epona from the Direct? Or just villagers that were scanned into the game in general, like Ellie?


----------



## Amilee

sylviabee said:


> Anyone know where I can find a list of all the new villagers?



http://animal-crossing.com/amiibo/collections/new-leaf-amiibo-cards/#

- - - Post Merge - - -



chibibunnyx said:


> I didn't get the wii u console or 3ds from a fortune cookie ;-;
> argh!



you can buy them with Tom Nook or Rover in your RV Camp


----------



## WeiMoote

Amilee said:


> can someout tell me how many MEOW points we can make per day?
> because it seems to be not much...
> i got 3 from daily initiaives and 5 from amiibo use.
> thats it?? i cant even buy both things from harvey with this ;v;



You can buy MEOW coupons from the ATM at the post office. They cost 3000 bells each for one MEOW coupon.


----------



## Licorice

I wanna know I can get all the nice new furniture without buying cards &#55358;&#56596; Are they reorder able?


----------



## Amilee

WeiMoote said:


> You can buy MEOW coupons from the ATM at the post office. They cost 3000 bells each for one MEOW coupon.



OMG OK THANKS <3 this is perfect


----------



## WeiMoote

No prob.

Also, you guys think we should compose a list of what the Special Visitor characters sell in their RV? From what I seen, Wendell gave out some food furniture, and Rover gave out the game systems.


----------



## moonford

Another neat change is....we dance around the campfire if we tap it. Try it out. ^^


----------



## Sundance99

Mistymayz said:


> HOW.DO.I.BUY.THE.STORAGE  nook isnt saying anything about it~



From the initial screen, I selected "hhd link" or something like that.  Once I did that and returned to Nook's, one of the options was to buy the storage.  I hope this helps.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Another question if you use Zelda or splatoon amiibo can those characters move into your town or can they only give items?


----------



## chibibunnyx

Amilee said:


> OMG OK THANKS <3 this is perfect



I think that's just to get bells for the coupon not the other way around.  I believe we only get coupons from doing initiatives.


----------



## Pokemanz

When does Wisp appear? I only have 9 villagers in my town atm and I REALLY NEED WOLF LINK NOW.


----------



## Amilee

WeiMoote said:


> No prob.
> 
> Also, you guys think we should compose a list of what the Special Visitor characters sell in their RV? From what I seen, Wendell gave out some food furniture, and Rover gave out the game systems.



uuhm where can i buy the coupons excatly? or do i have to do something to make it work? D:


----------



## Lilith97

What's about duplicate glitch?


----------



## WeiMoote

Whiteflamingo said:


> Another neat change is....we dance around the campfire if we tap it. Try it out. ^^



I did earlier, ended up warming my hands across the fire. ^^


----------



## Laureline

Licorice said:


> I wanna know I can get all the nice new furniture without buying cards �� Are they reorder able?


Can't reorder them from your catalog. Just tried


----------



## Khaelis

Sundance99 said:


> From the initial screen, I selected "hhd link" or something like that.  Once I did that and returned to Nook's, one of the options was to buy the storage.  I hope this helps.



Wait. I can't get it unless I buy a game I'm not even interested in? That's kinda.. well.. bull.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Khaelis said:


> Wait. I can't get it unless I buy a game I'm not even interested in? That's kinda.. well.. bull.



I did the storage upgrade before linking HHD, just go to Nook and choose to expand your home, he will give you the store option.


----------



## mayortash

chibibunnyx said:


> I did the storage upgrade before linking HHD, just go to Nook and choose to expand your home, he will give you the store option.



Same. You definitely can get it without linking HHD.


----------



## WeiMoote

Yeah, if anyone's curious, linking NL to HHD grants you the Giant Furniture that was used during the contests. (Like the ant, and the sun.)


----------



## Corrie

I am sooo happy right now!! Finally an update from Nintendo that wasn't disappointing! I am literally jumping for joy! They made New Leaf SO much better!!


----------



## shunishu

am i the only one who's stressed out by the idea off daily quests to get tickets? i already read about tasks like "buy new house exterior", "buy something for over 50k" on twitter :O and fish a specific fish etc idk just too much to get the camper items :/


----------



## abbydoll

Are the little RV Amiibo cards already out? Sorry if this question was already answered. :3


----------



## kinsnuf

how do i scan an amiibo card? sorry if this is a stupid question, but i cant figure it out. i want to try it out!


----------



## Amilee

shunishu said:


> am i the only one who's stressed out by the idea off daily quests to get tickets? i already read about tasks like "buy new house exterior", "buy something for over 50k" on twitter :O and fish a specific fish etc idk just too much to get the camper items :/



yea some are really... not great.. i needed to catch an oarfish and my weekly quest is to fish a piece of litter out of the ocean but thats impossible for me because i have beautiful town -.-

- - - Post Merge - - -



abbydoll said:


> Are the little RV Amiibo cards already out? Sorry if this question was already answered. :3



the new cards come out on november 18th


----------



## You got mail!

Not sure if this has been posted before, but I scanned in my winter Isabelle and she got into the camp and I bought a scooter, new 3ds with her face on it and a wii u console.


----------



## Lancelot

in the trailer thing it showed moving house items around like in HHD? Is that a thing now or?

Idk how to do it sorry if its be askef already


----------



## Pokemanz

Monkey D Luffy said:


> in the trailer thing it showed moving house items around like in HHD? Is that a thing now or?
> 
> Idk how to do it sorry if its be askef already



You have to connect your HHD save file to ACNL, so if you don't have HHD you can't do it afaik. You can link your save through the main menu.


----------



## Daydream

Monkey D Luffy said:


> in the trailer thing it showed moving house items around like in HHD? Is that a thing now or?
> 
> Idk how to do it sorry if its be askef already



Yup, you first need to buy the storage room from Nook. The next day, Lottie will be at Nook's office and you will get that new feature after a quick tutorial. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> You have to connect your HHD save file to ACNL, so if you don't have HHD you can't do it afaik. You can link your save through the main menu.



That's not true, you don't need HHD to get that feature.


----------



## kinsnuf

Daydream said:


> Yup, you first need to buy the storage room from Nook. The next day, Lottie will be at Nook's office and you will get that new feature after a quick tutorial.



sorry for bumping in, how do i buy the storage room?


----------



## Jacob

FINALLY!


----------



## Silversea

If anyone can help the Animal Crossing Wiki with the new villagers (personality, name of shirt, phrase, coffee type, birthday) we would appreciate it.


----------



## mayortash

kinsnuf said:


> how do i scan an amiibo card? sorry if this is a stupid question, but i cant figure it out. i want to try it out!



You've got to have found Wisp first


----------



## Envy

Jacob said:


> View attachment 187384
> 
> FINALLY!



They added him, but they still couldn't bring back Ace? *sigh*

Oh well, not like I'm getting Amiibo cards anyway.



kinsnuf said:


> sorry for bumping in, how do i buy the storage room?



The game treats it like a regular home upgrade through Nook. You just go talk to him, and if you've paid off what you currently have, than you can get him to build it.

Although, beware, there seem to be some requirements before he'll build it, like you have to have a second floor or something.


----------



## Coach

Very happy for the new amiibo cards, especially Cleo. Candi and Buzz too, since I used to watch a youtuber that had them. Great update in general, really.


----------



## Pokemanz

mayortash said:


> You've got to have found Wisp first



How do you get Wisp? I haven't found any way to get him.


----------



## 727

yeah i'm confused about how to find Wisp as well.


----------



## Amilee

Pokemanz said:


> How do you get Wisp? I haven't found any way to get him.



the next day after the update you will find him in town (well he will find you)
i was at the campsite and as i walked out of it again he stopped me and talked to me


----------



## mintellect

Daydream said:


> Can't believe they fixed the net glitch



ARE YOU KIIDDING ME
Why was there a need to fix that? There really isn't any way to use it to exploit anything, it's really a just-for-fun glitch.
Wifi visits will be so much less fun now.
I'm assuming they fixed duping as well.


----------



## graceroxx

this is a bit of a weird question, but i have to ask it.
i have a 3ds and a 2ds. i'm going to download the update on my 3ds, so what would happen if I put my game into my 2ds? would the update be there or would i have to download it on my 2ds too?


----------



## Pokemanz

Amilee said:


> the next day after the update you will find him in town (well he will find you)
> i was at the campsite and as i walked out of it again he stopped me and talked to me



Really? My friend found him the day of (didn't tt) so does this mean he can be found after midnight?


----------



## mintellect

Several people have probably stated this already but I'm just wondering where Harvey places his campsite? It's apparently not on Mainstreet


----------



## mayortash

Diancie Rose said:


> Several people have probably stated this already but I'm just wondering where Harvey places his campsite? It's apparently not on Mainstreet



It's on the opposite side of where your beach is. So if your beach is on the right then it'll be cut into the cliffs on the left. I don't think there's any pattern to where exactly on the cliff found yet.


----------



## Mars Adept

I have ACNL and HHD. Both are physical copies. How do I link ACNL to HHD if both are physical copies, it's not like I can put both into the 3DS at once.


----------



## mintellect

mayortash said:


> It's on the opposite side of where your beach is. So if your beach is on the right then it'll be cut into the cliffs on the left. I don't think there's any pattern to where exactly on the cliff found yet.



Thanks. I happen to have several villager houses, my campsite and my plaza right up against my cliff, so I wonder how it'll spawn.


----------



## Sheando

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I have ACNL and HHD. Both are physical copies. How do I link ACNL to HHD if both are physical copies, it's not like I can put both into the 3DS at once.



If you select the HHD update from the main screen of NL, Isabelle will walk you through it. Remarkably, you actually do have to eject NL when she prompts you to do so, insert HHD, update, and then switch them again. Not sure how Nintendo made it work, but I followed her instructions and my game is fine.


----------



## Mink777

Wow, I have unlimited questions on this update. Is there anyone who knows a lot already that is willing to make a thread?

I'll list mine right here

Can you choose who can move out of your town?

Can you get the new villagers without the cards?

Can you get more than 10 villagers?


----------



## Mars Adept

Sheando said:


> If you select the HHD update from the main screen of NL, Isabelle will walk you through it. Remarkably, you actually do have to eject NL when she prompts you to do so, insert HHD, update, and then switch them again. Not sure how Nintendo made it work, but I followed her instructions and my game is fine.



Thank you so much, I was stuck on this!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Wow, I have unlimited questions on this update. Is there anyone who knows a lot already that is willing to make a thread?
> 
> I'll list mine right here
> 
> Can you choose who can move out of your town?
> 
> Can you get the new villagers without the cards?
> 
> Can you get more than 10 villagers?



Yes, no, and no, but this is just from posts I saw, so I'm not exactly sure.

Also, you need the cards to get someone to move out.


----------



## Mink777

HUGE question

When someone has a new villager moving out. Can you adopt them from their town?


----------



## mintellect

Alien51 said:


> HUGE question
> 
> When someone has a new villager moving out. Can you adopt them from their town?



Yes, as long as you've less than 10 villagers. You've always been able to do this and I'm pretty certain it hasn't changed.


----------



## Amilee

GUYS you get MEOW coupons through the minigames (new 3ds + wii u) OMG


----------



## Villager Fan

Silversea said:


> If anyone can help the Animal Crossing Wiki with the new villagers (personality, name of shirt, phrase, coffee type, birthday) we would appreciate it.



We may not know any of that for a few more weeks unless someone datamines the game or if someone fluent in Japanese picks up the cards tomorrow, scans them, and gives us info that way.

Also, there was a question earlier about getting villagers through normal means like random move-ins, the original 5, or from the campsite. That is really unknown at this point unless someone picks up a new game and constantly demolishes and startd a new town, or waits for the camper to arrive, until they give up hope.


----------



## WeiMoote

The Fertlizer got a HUGE buff! It can revive dead Perfect Fruit trees!


----------



## Aquari

WeiMoote said:


> The Fertlizer got a HUGE buff! It can revive dead Perfect Fruit trees!



oh cripe, really?

also can amiibo villagers be passed down to someone without that amiibo?


----------



## Daydream

WeiMoote said:


> The Fertlizer got a HUGE buff! It can revive dead Perfect Fruit trees!



How did you get it? Leif in my town only sells regular fertilizer.


----------



## Aniko

We can seat on the cushions!!!!!!
We can put things on the kitchen island!!!


----------



## WeiMoote

Daydream said:


> How did you get it? Leif in my town only sells regular fertilizer.



The regular fertilizer works just as well. He gave you a sample in the mail earlier today.


----------



## Silversea

Villager Fan said:


> We may not know any of that for a few more weeks unless someone datamines the game or if someone fluent in Japanese picks up the cards tomorrow, scans them, and gives us info that way.
> 
> Also, there was a question earlier about getting villagers through normal means like random move-ins, the original 5, or from the campsite. That is really unknown at this point unless someone picks up a new game and constantly demolishes and startd a new town, or waits for the camper to arrive, until they give up hope.



Amiibo villagers are unlocked though, I believe. People should have W. Link and others already.


----------



## Mairmalade

Apologies if it was asked before, but:

Certain amiibo figures (wolf link specifically) can be scanned and be invited to live in your town? Or would he just stay in the campground?


----------



## EniracY

Just tried placing items on my Gorgeous and Gracie sets to no avail 

What I really want to know is can we shimmy between furniture like in HHA?

Edit: I have Blanca in my camper and her drawn face is _weird_ xD


----------



## Daydream

EniracY said:


> Just tried placing items on my Gorgeous and Gracie sets to no avail
> 
> What I really want to know is can we shimmy between furniture like in HHA?



We can't! There are no "half spaces"


----------



## Le-Vane

I JUST SAT ON A ROCK
I'm no longer depressed we can't move them. :'D Time to put them to actual good use!


----------



## EniracY

Daydream said:


> We can't! There are no "half spaces"



This makes me very sad.

Also read somewhere that if a villager has a house in HHA, if they move in via camper/card their house will reflect that. Not sure how that would work ...


----------



## ragnaraq

I found this update to be.. Underwhelming? I do appreciate some of the new things and it's cool and all, but I got way more hyped than I should've been. It's been years and this just feels like a pat on the back. I do hope they continue to add things moving forward.


----------



## mintellect

Le-Vane said:


> I JUST SAT ON A ROCK
> I'm no longer depressed we can't move them. :'D Time to put them to actual good use!



*inhale*

tHANK YOU NINTENDO. 
FORGET PLOT PLACING, I MUST SIT ON EVERY ROCK

Can you sit on gem rocks?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Daydream said:


> We can't! There are no "half spaces"



This is sad but I'm also kind of relived; I feel like if they added half-spaces everything would be thrown off.


----------



## Daydream

Huh, why are the lights in front of the HHA Showcase so bright? It almost looks like a glitch


----------



## Mink777

So I think that you can get the new villagers to move into your town from other towns. You just have to do it the regular way, not the Wisp way.


----------



## EniracY

Diancie Rose said:


> *inhale*
> 
> tHANK YOU NINTENDO.
> FORGET PLOT PLACING, I MUST SIT ON EVERY ROCK
> 
> Can you sit on gem rocks?



Yup, I did it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wiki says following:

Beans that are thrown on the ground in the Campground or Main Street will now attract nearby birds, who will land on the ground and eat them
Players will pose in a fighting stance when interacting with a Judge's Bell

although it also says the dance around the bonfire can be done with the PWP which I tried and it didn't work. Only the one in the campground works?


----------



## ragnaraq

Diancie Rose said:


> Can you sit on gem rocks?



Indeed you can


----------



## Daydream

ragnaraq said:


> I found this update to be.. Underwhelming? I do appreciate some of the new things and it's cool and all, but I got way more hyped than I should've been. It's been years and this just feels like a pat on the back. *I do hope they continue to add things moving forward*.



I actually hope they don't update this game again... It's already an old game and it's pretty unusual for a 4-year-old game to be updated. I want them to work on the Switch AC instead.

- - - Post Merge - - -



EniracY said:


> Yup, I did it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wiki says following:
> 
> Beans that are thrown on the ground in the Campground or Main Street will now attract nearby birds, who will land on the ground and eat them
> Players will pose in a fighting stance when interacting with a Judge's Bell
> 
> although it also says the dance around the bonfire can be done with the PWP which I tried and it didn't work. Only the one in the campground works?



The fire dance is hilarious!


----------



## Le-Vane

Diancie Rose said:


> *inhale*
> 
> tHANK YOU NINTENDO.
> FORGET PLOT PLACING, I MUST SIT ON EVERY ROCK
> 
> Can you sit on gem rocks?



AHAHA right? And you can! Just sat on one then broke it. It'd be amusing if someone could break it out from under you, lol


----------



## mintellect

Le-Vane said:


> AHAHA right? And you can! Just sat on one then broke it. It'd be amusing if someone could break it out from under you, lol



Oh my god I'm going to test that

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh look fancy new banner


----------



## ragnaraq

Daydream said:


> I actually hope they don't update this game again... It's already an old game and it's pretty unusual for a 4-year-old game to be updated. I want them to work on the Switch AC instead.



I'm sure they already have a separate team working on the new game. I'm just looking forward to something that isn't the terrible knockoff games while I wait for the next main game.


----------



## Mink777

Ok so I just read this manual in the game. On page 17, Harvey's campground it says you can invite characters to the campsite by cards and USING THE INTERNET. Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## mintellect

Apparently Super Sea Snails are a new furniture items and Celestes bow is a new clothing item WEEE


----------



## moonford

Has anyone confirmed on whether or not we can convince amiibo card characters to move to another foreign town from yours. 

I'll use Inkwell as an example.
(You invite him to your town - He asks to move - Inkwell goes into boxes - Can Inkwell be adopted by someone who doesn't own his amiibo and try to get him through the normal way method of getting villagers of people?)



Also why are Vich? and Cece Squirrels rather than Octopi?


----------



## Amilee

Diancie Rose said:


> Apparently Super Sea Snails are a new furniture items and Celestes bow is a new clothing item WEEE



can confirm celestes bow (ITS SO CUTE)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien51 said:


> Ok so I just read this manual in the game. On page 17, Harvey's campground it says you can invite characters to the campsite by cards and USING THE INTERNET. Does anyone know what that means?



idk when i ask harvey about wifi he just says its broken :/


----------



## Bowie

Harvey reminds me so much of John Lennon for some reason.


----------



## moonford

Bowie said:


> Harvey reminds me so much of John Lennon for some reason.



Hippies and the glasses along with ears with resembles Lennon's hair.


----------



## Amilee

Whiteflamingo said:


> Also why are Vich? and Cece Squirrels rather than Octopi?



my thoughts exactly... we just have 3 octopi and i want moooore


----------



## Corrie

omg post a pic of Celeste's bow????


----------



## HHoney

Whiteflamingo said:


> Hippies and the glasses along with ears with resembles Lennon's hair.



Very John and Yoko hybrid in the bed-in

GIVE PEACE A CHANCE


----------



## dierefuji

I assume that everyone is having trouble with the Wi-Fi option on Harvey, correct?



Amilee said:


> my thoughts exactly... we just have 3 octopi and i want moooore


Your signature fills me with despair


----------



## ZekkoXCX

I just got it and its REALLY awesome !

I really wanna win some coupons, i love how wisp got back into ACNL , i really LOVE Harvey,i like how you can move things in your house like in HHD and infact its surely a way it will make me want to get back into ACNL (and fix my town omg)

Has someone gotten around the WiFi option in the campsite? Harvey always says its broken :'T


----------



## mintellect

It's Japanese but the American version is the same.

Also here's the snail:


----------



## moonford

I've discovered a few other villagers for amiibo welcome.

Lila - Peppy Gorilla 
Tobi - Smug Rabbit  
Marty - Lazy Bear Cub 
?toile - Normal Sheep 
Chelsea - Normal Deer 
Chai - Normal Elephant


----------



## PaperBag

Wow, just watched the direct. It's actually amazing. 
PUZZLE LEAGUE!!!! YES!!!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Just did the update! Loving it! ^.^ Isabelle during the train ride was so cute and random, it made me love her all over again! <3 Hooray for town initiatives! It's nothing too spectacular but it definitly makes the little things you do in town much more rewarding than before ^.^

Seems like now you can hang clothes on your walls, and the best part is the campground for sure! Harvey's pretty cool, but I wonder what kind of dog is he? He and K.K. probably go waaaaaay back with their chill, hippie attitudes and far-out personalities lol I can imagine then both sitting by the campfire with their guitars, rocking out to the good ol' Campfire Song Song :3

Love that there are brand new items! I'm definitely going to create a new character with a new house! And about the fixed plot resetting exploit.... I'm sure glad I've got my 10 dreamies <3 my town is perfect just the way it is


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Also , i must say that one glitch got patched at it was related to tree-stumps , where you could put them anywhere and get off them anywhere (example : On a river). Which is kinda sad tbh :c


----------



## mintellect

It's funny how when this was first announced I was lol "I couldn't care less, I don't want amiibo cards" and now I'm all hyped for it.
Thanks to this update I dug through my small amiibo card collection and found someone to replace a dreamie who moved out.


----------



## N a t

I basically screamed when I saw the LoZ characters. I want all of them, except Ganon. He didn't look too good from what I saw, but maybe I need a better view?

Also, I sighed a huge sigh of relief when I saw Cleo's name in the 50 Returning Villagers list. She was at the very end, and the entire time I watched the list float across screen, I kept thinking, "SHE ISN'T ON THE LIST."


I am so, so, so happy. Today has really turned out to be great.


----------



## EniracY

Has anyone tested seeing a villagers' house looking the same if they came from HHA? I'm not sure how that would work if they had a larger house than normal ...


----------



## Araie

Loving the new update! Can't wait until I can finally use my amiibo cards!


----------



## PaperBag

The one bad thing about this. I'm gonna have to completely change my town set up...


----------



## Corrie

PaperBag said:


> The one bad thing about this. I'm gonna have to completely change my town set up...



where is that RV park thing located on the town map? Is it different for every town?


----------



## Sidewalk

Bosca said:


> Not that it matters to most now, but for us restarting it's great, Blathers now ask if you wanna donate the fossil immediately after accessing it..such a time saver.



After you reboot and sell your old town, did you get to keep your previous bells inside your bank?


----------



## watercolorwish

what the **** i wanted to use my kirby amiibo for a kirb hamster


----------



## PaperBag

Corrie said:


> where is that RV park thing located on the town map? Is it different for every town?



I don't know. For me it was the upper right corner (where the cliff is), since my ocean is on the left side of my town. I'm guessing it's reversed for people who have the cliff on the other side of the town. Might vary in how far north and south it is too.


----------



## watercolorwish

heyy also does any1 know how 2 play the minigames that u can apparently play from amiibo festival? i have a new 3ds but i dont see the option anywhere what in the hek


----------



## trea

Taiko said:


> Has someone gotten around the WiFi option in the campsite? Harvey always says its broken :'T



I also cannot get this to work. Any solutions?


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I'm not understanding the coupons. What are town initiatives? ( sorry if this has already been explained).


----------



## macdewhacko

i don't know if anyone has figured this out yet but.... yOU CAN NOW SIT ON TOP OF THE ROCKS AROUND YOUR TOWN. thought i'd share


----------



## PaperBag

TheGreatBrain said:


> I'm not understanding the coupons. What are town initiatives? ( sorry if this has already been explained).



It's basically like getting mini badges. You know how you have to do something a certain amount of times to get a badge? Like pop 50 balloons, or catch 100 fish? It's like that, except now it's more like 'work as a barista at the roost', or 'catch 20 fish by Monday' or 'catch an orchid mantis'. Once you complete the task, you get coupons, which you can use to buy new items from animals visiting in the campsite.


----------



## ragnaraq

TheGreatBrain said:


> I'm not understanding the coupons. What are town initiatives? ( sorry if this has already been explained).



Click on the red icon to open your new TPC


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Ahh. Thanks  paperbag and ragnaraq.I never thought to check my new TPC.


----------



## KeatAlex

poyonomatopoeia said:


> heyy also does any1 know how 2 play the minigames that u can apparently play from amiibo festival? i have a new 3ds but i dont see the option anywhere what in the hek




You can only play the game if u have a Wii U in your home. You can get a Wii U from fortune cookies or order them from villager trailers.


----------



## Daydream

I'm not sure if this was already in version 1.1 (if so it never happened to me), but I just spotted Bangle, who is in my 16 villager cycle, dancing at the Club LOL. So far I had only seen actual villagers of my town

Sorry if it's not new though!


----------



## Fatalframe4

Alien51 said:


> Ok so I just read this manual in the game. On page 17, Harvey's campground it says you can invite characters to the campsite by cards and USING THE INTERNET. Does anyone know what that means?


 It means you can connect online and download a villager to move into the Campground. Like how the DLC items with the Post Office works or the DLC villagers in HHD. So expect DLC campers/villagers in the future!


----------



## queertactics

I haven't been online in MONTHS but I HAD to log in to see if everyone else was freaking out as much as I was and OH MY GOD I AM SO EXCITED ABOUT THIS UPDATE 

mine's downloading as i type this!! can anyone give me a super quick run-down of what's included? i know about sitting on rocks, hanging clothes on the wall, shaking trees while carrying tools.... and I hear there's an RV site? and you can restart your town? and HHA amiibo cards? does anyone have the time and excitement to elaborate?


----------



## Bowie

Where is Harvey's campsite? It looked like quite a big area and I was wondering whether it messes with your town at all.


----------



## Temari

*Animal Crossing Update tl;dr*

Idk if this has been compiled yet, but I made this for the Animal Crossing Line chat, so I thought it would be helpful to copypasta it here ~

Animal Crossing New Leaf Update - 11.02.16
Nintendo Direct (about 15 minutes long): https://youtu.be/5Bk3dAR0M68

It's available now for free in the eShop! 


Tl;dr for those who couldn't watch the direct as well as more confirmed information via Reddit and tumblr.

• Amiibo functionality, invite characters to park in a special new area called the Campground. Works with all AC Amiibo, the cards, Splatoon and Zelda Amiibo.
- Zelda amiibos appear to be random when scanned
- Special villagers such as Wolf Link, Ganon, Medli, or Epona can move to your town

• Wisp appears once you progress to a certain point and can be found by walking around until you are called by an unknown voice at least a day after the update.

• Amiibo villagers can be talked to, invited to camp, or invited to live in your town permanently from Wisp
- Wisp can only grant one wish per day
- If your town is full but you want an amiibo to move in, you can kick out one of your existing villagers by choice
- The villager replacing an existing one will plot their home in the same spot
- You can use amiibo cards to move a villager back in even if they have not cleared the cycle

• Amiibo cards of special characters such as Isabelle can be used to get their pictures

• New villagers brought back from older AC games

• HHD’s decorating mechanics added once you have the necessary upgrades. Talk to Lottie at Nook’s Homes in order to unlock
- Requires house to have a second floor and new secret storeroom upgrade
- Clothes can now be hung on walls
- Storeroom upgrade provides tons of new storage space. Storage can be accessed anywhere in the home via menu.

• New clothes/accessories and furniture
 - Some are only obtainable through amiibo villagers, possibly through Wisp
 - Special items and furniture if you link up save data from HHD
- New items obtainable through fortune cookies including the Wii U and N3DS furniture
 - Balloons no longer exclusively contain balloon furniture and can now drop any kind of furniture
- You can now interact with furniture items while sitting near them

• MEOW coupons, a new currency from doing daily tasks. It gives you more an incentive to play. 
- Used for purchasing items at the RV park store and furniture inside RVs.
- MEOW coupons can be exchanged for bells at the ATM at a rate of 3,000 bells per coupon
- Tasks are now displayed on your TPC

• New minigames obtained by having the WiiU/N3DS furniture
- Desert Island Escape
- Puzzle League

• Can sell your town when resetting your town so you don't start with nothing.
- Can choose to either keep your catalogue or sell for more bells
- Money can be gained instantly as one giant sum or as 100 daily payments with 10% interest

• Ability to silence people in Club Tortimer

• Ability to sit on rocks

• Free weeding if you haven’t been to your town in a while

• Nintendo 3DS image share can now be used in-game

• Amiibo camera that allows you to take photos with villagers

• You can now shake trees with a net/watering can/fishing rod equipped

• Your character’s arms will now match the color of your mii mask

• Glitches have been patched (RIP net glitch)
 - Hacking doesn't work anymore. If you still want to hack, be sure to make your final changes before updating.

• Villagers now have extended time on when they will move out (more time to convince them otherwise)

• You can now get a special item and celebrate your town’s anniversary

• New special fertilizer from Leif that can revive dead trees


List of new villagers → http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/152642288402/all-long-lost-villagers-in-the-animal-crossing


----------



## moonphyx

Bowie said:


> Where is Harvey's campsite? It looked like quite a big area and I was wondering whether it messes with your town at all.


For me the campsite was basically dug into the cliffside, it doesn't mess with your town though.


----------



## HHoney

FYI everyone if you reset your town they have added MORE rocks.

I've had a few potentially good new towns but all of them have maybe 5 more rocks than usual.

I guess we have more places to sit. Lazy mayors?!


----------



## Athelwyn

HHoney said:


> FYI everyone if you reset your town they have added MORE rocks.
> 
> I've had a few potentially good new towns but all of them have maybe 5 more rocks than usual.
> 
> I guess we have more places to sit. Lazy mayors?!



I STG Nintendo is trolling us. This update has me so upset.  I didn't care before, because I thought it would be optional, but it's really not, and all the dreams are gone.


----------



## Mistymayz

im loving the hhd furniture arranging  so much easier!


----------



## Pokemanz

Temari said:


> - Zelda amiibos appear to be random when scanned



Is this for items or villagers? I'm going to be really mad if my Wolf Link amiibo gives me someone else.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Does anyone know if this new update ruins plot resetting


----------



## Rannum

Pokemanz said:


> Is this for items or villagers? I'm going to be really mad if my Wolf Link amiibo gives me someone else.



i've heard pretty consistently that Ganondorf gives Ganon, Wolf Link gives Wolf Link
the rest of the zelda amiibo might be 100% random, though I suspect all the wind waker amiibo give Medli


----------



## HHoney

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Does anyone know if this new update ruins plot resetting



Yes. It ruins plot resetting.


----------



## littletwinclouds

HHoney said:


> Yes. It ruins plot resetting.



so you can't plot reset anymore? ughhhh damn i only have 9 villagers ;~;


----------



## Dorian

Does anyone know if the older games villagers whom are returning will be in the series 4 cards?


----------



## ragnaraq

Mistymayz said:


> im loving the hhd furniture arranging  so much easier!



I'm very disappointed with the hhd furniture arranging. I was hoping they'd allow you to take from and put items away using your storage, but you have to have all the items in the room before you can move them. It makes the feature pretty much useless to me.


----------



## HHoney

Ok hear me out::

I experimented with getting a new villager with 10 current villagers.
Wisp said that Moose would be gone tomorrow. 

I decided to go BACK one day to the day before.
My new villager did not move into his exact place. I know this is my experience but no one else has tried this.

Anyone with Amiibo cards want to try TTing back one day and see if you can get at least a different plot?
We need to experiment!


----------



## littletwinclouds

is it just me, or is it a little more difficult to catch bugs? i'm on my island and scaring so many away on accident (not even super rare ones), and i normally never miss!


----------



## Soraru

ACNL Amiibo Update Notes

This post goes into detail on whats been updated.

https://clock-heart.tumblr.com/post/152676306843/acnl-amiibo-update-notes


----------



## Eline

littletwinclouds said:


> is it just me, or is it a little more difficult to catch bugs? i'm on my island and scaring so many away on accident (not even super rare ones), and i normally never miss!



Hmmm. I've caught some bugs yesterday evening (update already downloaded) and I didn't have this problem.
Maybe you're just having a bad day?


----------



## GirlPolarBear

How do you get the new villagers then? Weird. Seems like nobodys obtained them yet.


----------



## Amphibian

GirlPolarBear said:


> How do you get the new villagers then? Weird. Seems like nobodys obtained them yet.



I'm pretty sure the new amiibo cards are required to get them, they don't seem to appear as random move-ins and they're not randomly appearing at the new campsite either. Kinda disappointing tbh


----------



## littletwinclouds

Eline said:


> Hmmm. I've caught some bugs yesterday evening (update already downloaded) and I didn't have this problem.
> Maybe you're just having a bad day?



ahh, i hope so! it's super frustrating


----------



## Amphibian

littletwinclouds said:


> is it just me, or is it a little more difficult to catch bugs? i'm on my island and scaring so many away on accident (not even super rare ones), and i normally never miss!



It's not just you, you now need to swing your net a bit earlier or you'll scare them off, this is going to take a bit of time to get used to


----------



## PKKiss

Is map resetting broken now when you sell the town? Because that's the only thing stopping me from selling. Apparently it takes you straight to the train when you sell and don't choose to "take a break" or something, would choosing to take that break let it work?


----------



## littletwinclouds

PKKiss said:


> Is map resetting broken now when you sell the town? Because that's the only thing stopping me from selling. Apparently it takes you straight to the train when you sell and don't choose to "take a break" or something, would choosing to take that break let it work?



apparently when you choose "take a break" you're not able to sell, it wipes your town completely. this is just what i've heard though.


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me! Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest* confirmed not...

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me? Ones that I remember right now were the blue bookcase, mush closet, patchwork dresser, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table.


----------



## shunishu

https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/5aucku/amiibo_update_faq/  not sure if this was posted already, but maybe someone hasn't seen it yet.. list of discovered new features.. probably not complete yet tho

you can revive perfect trees with fertilizer  (although it's still probably cheaper to just replant it but its nice anyway)


----------



## Aquari

i love how you can sit on rocks now, i think that feature is so cute


----------



## FancyThat

I scanned my K.K. this morning and ordered the 3DS and Wii U from him, excited to play the mini games .



Teabagel said:


> i love how you can sit on rocks now, i think that feature is so cute



Yes that is very cute :3.


----------



## Eline

FancyThat said:


> I scanned my K.K. this morning and ordered the 3DS and Wii U from him, excited to play the mini games .



Ah!!! I wil do this tomorrow. Scanned Kyle this morning to see how it'd work. I really want that Wii U and I have K.K's card


----------



## Aliuvial

littletwinclouds said:


> apparently when you choose "take a break" you're not able to sell, it wipes your town completely. this is just what i've heard though.



This happened to me. I had been away for a year...T_T got nothing ah well


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr

Damn nintendo for making me buy more amiibo cards! Better start collecting!


----------



## FancyThat

Eline said:


> Ah!!! I wil do this tomorrow. Scanned Kyle this morning to see how it'd work. I really want that Wii U and I have K.K's card



Yeah the 3DS has a picture of him on the cover as well which is so cute :3. I have his cards but I actually used his figure Amiibo to scan, nice to have a use for it outside HHD.


----------



## Kristine015

I used my amiibo Digby today! He's just too cute!! I ordered the Wii I ans 3DS of him and I have zipper.. Yesterday I had the white cat Blanca is it you call her? I've been ordering mostly food. :-D I dont TT so could only really 3 item per day!! And just managed to talk to Nook today so I shall see tomorrow how much my storage has expanded! I cannot wait!!! Yiieeeee


----------



## 727

if you have additional characters can they also find Wisp or is it only the mayor that can find him?


----------



## lars708

Can anyone help me pleaaase?

I have all the special holo cards from amiibo card series 1, are there any characters that have the Wii U and/or 3DS in that collection? I really want to play the minigames 



727 said:


> if you have additional characters can they also find Wisp or is it only the mayor that can find him?



They can also find Wisp but you can only find him once a day with one character.


----------



## Sheando

Just FYI, regarding that Tumblr/Reddit post that's going around, it is NOT true that when you kick a villager out, the new villager plots in the same spot. I'm not sure where that myth came from, but I can personally confirm that it is false.


----------



## 727

thank you for answering my question lars708 so tomorrow i can load up Cayden he find Wisp then Elijah can find him the next  day am i understand  that correctly?


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

I love this update.. But you can't hang pictures on the wall, you can only use Wisp once per day, and you just don't get that many coupons.. Plus you can only order 3 things per day.. That's making me kinda sad o:


----------



## Dinomilkshakes

I love this new update! Whoever said they're just making more money off the cards, you are *very wrong*.. I'd say some people are still buying the cards for hhd anyways. The cards just have more functionality now. I'm grateful for it, to be honest! It means my money was well spent because now I really get my money's worth out of my cute collectible cards. 

I'm going to update later tonight, I think. Even though I've been waiting to get Eunice by villager locking and waiting for someone to move her out, I think I should play a bit with the new update. The good thing is, is that I can wait for someone to have Eunice move and I can still get some use from the cranky villager Elvis. I won't have to worry about someone having Willow afterwards because I have her card and can use it whenever I want. Then when I've got Eunice and I've gotten all my use out of Elvis for that new bridge project the game can kick him out to make room for Willow. Yay!


----------



## lars708

727 said:


> thank you for answering my question lars708 so tomorrow i can load up Cayden he find Wisp then Elijah can find him the next  day am i understand  that correctly?



Exactly!


----------



## FancyThat

lars708 said:


> Can anyone help me pleaaase?
> 
> I have all the special holo cards from amiibo card series 1, are there any characters that have the Wii U and/or 3DS in that collection? I really want to play the minigames
> 
> 
> 
> They can also find Wisp but you can only find him once a day with one character.



K.K. had them for me, I didn't use my cards of him but the figure Amiibo however I'm sure it would be the same items.


----------



## PKKiss

littletwinclouds said:


> apparently when you choose "take a break" you're not able to sell, it wipes your town completely. this is just what i've heard though.



I didn't see this and then I went "oh what if..." and I never backed out when I realised what was going on like an idiot. At least I transferred all my rare stuff and my money to my girlfriend's game anyway for the reset.


----------



## Twisterheart

My only complaint about the update is that you can't center furniture like you can in HHD. I was really hoping we would get that, but they didn't include it.  

Otherwise I really like it. The campsite is so cute.


----------



## PigsAndBlankets

I tried looking this up and didn't find anything, but is anyone else having trouble with the dream suite after updating? Any time I try to enter a dream address, Luna tells me there isn't a dream town associated with it. I know for sure that I'm entering the correct addresses and I have visited these towns very recently, so I'm wondering if it only works for players who have updated their games as well.


----------



## Sheando

Are the balloon gifts still most likely to be balloon furniture, now with the possibility of other random items? I've shot down three balloons since the update, and all had balloon furniture as usual.


----------



## lars708

PigsAndBlankets said:


> I tried looking this up and didn't find anything, but is anyone else having trouble with the dream suite after updating? Any time I try to enter a dream address, Luna tells me there isn't a dream town associated with it. I know for sure that I'm entering the correct addresses and I have visited these towns very recently, so I'm wondering if it only works for players who have updated their games as well.



Old Dream Adresses no longer work as of the update. Users are required to create new Dream Adresses if they wish to share their towns. I think that you are using old adresses which are invalid now.


----------



## dizzy bone

So is it just me, or did the Gracie's fashion check get stricter? I _vaguely_ remember being able to pass the test without wearing an accessory, but still have the majority of the outfit fit the theme and pass the check. She just told me she wont take me seriously without shoes or accessories! It's been about 2 years since I got the Emporium in my first town, so I'm a little fuzzy


----------



## CinnamonCrab

EniracY said:


> Yup, I did it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wiki says following:
> 
> Beans that are thrown on the ground in the Campground or Main Street will now attract nearby birds, who will land on the ground and eat them
> Players will pose in a fighting stance when interacting with a Judge's Bell
> 
> although it also says the dance around the bonfire can be done with the PWP which I tried and it didn't work. Only the one in the campground works?



I guess I'm going to be throwing beans in the campground for the rest of my life, then.


----------



## Megz

Dinomilkshakes said:


> I love this new update! Whoever said they're just making more money off the cards, you are *very wrong*.. I'd say some people are still buying the cards for hhd anyways. The cards just have more functionality now. I'm grateful for it, to be honest! It means my money was well spent because now I really get my money's worth out of my cute collectible cards.



My thoughts exactly. I've already completed Series 1 and 2 for HHD and started 3 and 4,  but other than that, it was just fun collecting them. Now I'm happy I can also use them in New Leaf! Now I feel like my money was well spent haha


----------



## 727

okay thank you for answering my follow up question lars708 i'm sure i'll have more i'm so glad this forum was recommended to me.


----------



## WeiMoote

Aww, when you start up Desert Island Escape, the boat has your town flag as the boat's flag!


----------



## littletwinclouds

how do you get the ds from your npc amiibos? the first time i scanned isabelle with wisp she gave me her pic, and the second time a round clock. do i have to just keep doing it until i get it, or am i doing something wrong?

- - - Post Merge - - -

found the answer to my own question: apparently you need the npc figurines, not cards, to get them to your campsite.
this post is super good at explaining the functionality of all the different types of amiibo!


----------



## moonford

When do the "welcome amiibo" cards arrive in Europe?


----------



## Daydream

I tried creating a new file on my new cartdrige, and when you arrive in town, the camping is blocked with a fence (the same one you see while visiting a dream town). I'm not sure on how it's unlocked.


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the blue bookcase, mush closet, patchwork dresser, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NeonxVandal

Sorry if it's been asked and answered before, but does anyone know if we can link the hhd data several times? Or is it just the 1 time? 
I have hhd and have only played it a bit so I won't have much data. Just wondering if I should hold of linking it until I've played it quite a bit.


----------



## EniracY

GuerreraD said:


> As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me! Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...
> 
> *Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
> *Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
> *Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
> *Gorgeous chest* confirmed not...
> 
> There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me? Ones that I remember right now were the blue bookcase, mush closet, patchwork dresser, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table.



I also tried my Gracie and Gorgeous set and nothing would sit on top of things like the dresser or desk


----------



## Sheando

GuerreraD said:


> As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...
> 
> *Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
> *Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
> *Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
> *Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
> 
> There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the blue bookcase, mush closet, patchwork dresser, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table. Thanks in advance!



I put an item on the blue bookcase today!


----------



## lars708

Does anyone know if the Island Escape minigame can be played multiplayer?


----------



## Megumi

Can someone tell me what personalities Cece and Vishe have ? ( the Callie and Marie amiibo?s) thanks ~ ^-^


----------



## LuneCheetah

I have a few questions about the update:

1. How does the HHD furniture ordering work in NL? I have not yet played HHD, but was wondering if it would be worth investing in to acquire furniture to use in NL, but I'd like to know if there were any restrictions or nuances to doing this before I invest in the game. Honestly, acquiring furniture in NL is such a painstaking process for me to do to get the items I want, but if that is somehow made easier by playing HHD to acquire furniture instead, I'd be sold.  

2. How do you get the option to invite new villagers via the amiibo cards? I don't have any cards, either, and was looking for a guide for this feature as well before I buy them. 

Thanks!


----------



## WeiMoote

I was playing around with the HHD furniture placement, and I noticed some pluses on my flat screen TV. Being the curious sort I am, I brought a Lovely Table, and...




I know this was shown off at the Direct with a fish that's big like the Sea Bass, but I thought I would let you guys know.


----------



## Envy

LuneCheetah said:


> How does the HHD furniture ordering work in NL? I have not yet played HHD, but was wondering if it would be worth investing in to acquire furniture to use in NL, but I'd like to know if there were any restrictions or nuances to doing this before I invest in the game. Honestly, acquiring furniture in NL is such a painstaking process for me to do to get the items I want, but if that is somehow made easier by playing HHD to acquire furniture instead, I'd be sold.



Linking a copy of HHD only nets you the ability to order a select number of jumbo-size furniture. Now whether or not those matter to you is what should be the deciding factor, as far as I know that's the only feature linking HHD gets you. And IMO, those items aren't really exciting.

I want the trumpet and alto saxophone HHD added. They'd better be a part of this update!


----------



## GuerreraD

Yes, that's the kind of thing I am continuosly asking since yesterday!  Changes in the "putting-on" furniture system.
Your picture doesn't answer any of the funrniture I'm looking for, but it's still very appreciated because I don't really like having stuff on the floor, no matter if small or big, TV or whatever else... so thanks for sharing!


----------



## WeiMoote

Checking out some of the mechanics they fixed, it seems that if a long furniture item, such as certain fishes and the flat screen is oval shaped (Think the Nintendo logo), then you can place them on a long table.

Checked out some of the furniture. The Dice Stereo, you can't place stuff on it. But you can place it on a table.


----------



## WeiMoote

I also did a bit of experimenting, and caught a rather large fish to put on a large table. (Think a 4 tile fish)

This is the result.


----------



## Licorice

People keep asking if wisp or the storage room are only available if you link your HHD data.
I can confirm that HHD is completely unrelated. I don't even own HHD and I have gotten Wisp and the storage room.


----------



## WeiMoote

Guys? It turns out that the Fertlizer buff isn't as 'buffy' as once intended. Sure, it brings any dead trees back to life, but it only sprouts regular fruit.

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Amilee

i found something out now. yesterday i played the new minigames and today ive got a few letters from nintendo with brand new items the letters say its because i played the minigames. one of the items is a new dress called "fairy flower dress"


----------



## KlopiTackle

Posted this in the screenshot thread but the New Nintendo 3DS is confirmed to be Fortune Cookie #57.


Um, I'm guessing there's new items from #51 to #60?


----------



## Rannum

KlopiTackle said:


> Posted this in the screenshot thread but the New Nintendo 3DS is confirmed to be Fortune Cookie #57.
> View attachment 187463
> View attachment 187464
> Um, I'm guessing there's new items from #51 to #60?



Wii U, New 3DS, New 3DS XL and I believe the city folk nintendog items.

The villager amiibo shows the City Folk gamecube chest, wii remote locker and ds bench are also in the game so I bet you get them out of fortune cookies too.


----------



## WeiMoote

Amilee said:


> i found something out now. yesterday i played the new minigames and today ive got a few letters from nintendo with brand new items the letters say its because i played the minigames. one of the items is a new dress called "fairy flower dress"



What game did you play? And if possible, what was your high score?


----------



## oath2order

Do you have to have a maxed out house before you can get secret storage?


----------



## wolfie1

oath2order said:


> Do you have to have a maxed out house before you can get secret storage?



I've watched a video in which the girl who was playing didn't have a maxed out house and Nook offered the secret storage anyway.


----------



## WeiMoote

Hmm... Something about that dress seems familiar...

EDIT: And I think I found the answer!



Kudos for referencing one of the most obscure Nintendo characters, Nintendo!


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, patchwork dresser, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wolfie1

I don't know if this is part of the update, but I kicked 6 villagers out of my town and before the update I could only see 2. Now I can see Pecan around Main Street. I'm happy to see her again, since it made me sad to kick her out, though. 
Can any of you guys see villagers you couldn't see before?


----------



## Daydream

wolfie1 said:


> I don't know if this is part of the update, but I kicked 6 villagers out of my town and before the update I could only see 2. Now I can see Pecan around Main Street. I'm happy to see her again, since it made me sad to kick her out, though.
> Can any of you guys see villagers you couldn't see before?



Yeah that's from the update. I can see a lot of villager in my Main Street who never appeared there before.


----------



## Pokemanz

I got Wisp right away today and he's actually pretty vague when it comes to inviting a villager. You scan an amiibo and he "becomes" that villager and impersonates them. Then he gives the option of "come and play" or "give me something" with the former being inviting to move in, although he never says that they're coming, just that he's granting a wish.

I'm also kinda sad about the secret storeroom. It's amazing as I can store all the rare stuff on my beach, but at the same time I was really hoping it would be an extra room in the house where I could put all the cool new items on display. Guess I'll have to change one of my other rooms. ;-;


----------



## aleshapie

What things need to be done for Wisp to appear? I have the new storage.


----------



## Pokemanz

aleshapie said:


> What things need to be done for Wisp to appear? I have the new storage.



Just wander around your town and eventually you'll stop and a voice will talk to you. It has to be at least a day after you update though.

Also apparently scanning an amiibo with Wisp causes them to appear in the RV park. I assume he's moving in though since I can't ask him to move in through the park. >_>


----------



## moonrisekingdom

Can Tom Nook show up in your campsite with an amiibo card? I scan him with wisp and the only option is for him to give me something.


----------



## Amilee

WeiMoote said:


> View attachment 187476
> 
> Hmm... Something about that dress seems familiar...
> 
> EDIT: And I think I found the answer!
> 
> View attachment 187471
> 
> Kudos for referencing one of the most obscure Nintendo characters, Nintendo!



it even makes a sound when you change into it xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



moonrisekingdom said:


> Can Tom Nook show up in your campsite with an amiibo card? I scan him with wisp and the only option is for him to give me something.



no amiibo cards only give a gift. you need his amiibo figure


----------



## GuerreraD

But Tom Nook is always avalaible in his home business, if you want to see him. He is already like a perpetual villager. For what more would you want him to appear there through an amiibo?


----------



## Amilee

Pokemanz said:


> Just wander around your town and eventually you'll stop and a voice will talk to you. It has to be at least a day after you update though.
> 
> Also apparently scanning an amiibo with Wisp causes them to appear in the RV park. I assume he's moving in though since I can't ask him to move in through the park. >_>



i think if you scan the amiibo and wisps askes you what your wish is you have to choose move in instead of lets hang out. but im not sure

- - - Post Merge - - -



GuerreraD said:


> But Tom Nook is always avalaible in his home business, if you want to see him. He is already like a perpetual villager. For what more would you want him to appear there through an amiibo?



because he has new items in his RV which you can buy


----------



## moonrisekingdom

i wanted to see if i could get the wiiu console off him in game. i didn't know i needed his figure though, i only have his card i got with my copy of HHD


----------



## Cheybunny

I got a Chihuahua ornament from the fortune cookie..  it's a little chihuahua on the floor.

View attachment 187481


----------



## Amilee

Cheybunny said:


> I got a Chihuahua ornament from the fortune cookie..  it's a little chihuahua on the floor.
> 
> View attachment 187481



OMG THATS SO CUTE <3


----------



## Pokemanz

Amilee said:


> i think if you scan the amiibo and wisps askes you what your wish is you have to choose move in instead of lets hang out. but im not sure



The only options were "come and play" and "give me something". I only have 9 villagers atm so I don't see why I wouldn't be able to invite him.

Wolf Link's trailer is full of awesome Zelda stuff including full Link and Zelda outfits and retro Zelda wall and floor. I wanted all of it but I can only order 3 items a day. ;-;


----------



## Licorice

Does anyone have a list of new Able clothing? I have a new shirt in my store that was added with the update. :O


----------



## Amilee

Licorice said:


> Does anyone have a list of new Able clothing? I have a new shirt in my store that was added with the update. :O



i dont know much but what i saw are celeste bow, lotties bun, then the HHD jacket lottie wears, a flower fairy dress, hhd sweatshirt jacket and a new fleece jacket

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> The only options were "come and play" and "give me something". I only have 9 villagers atm so I don't see why I wouldn't be able to invite him.
> 
> Wolf Link's trailer is full of awesome Zelda stuff including full Link and Zelda outfits and retro Zelda wall and floor. I wanted all of it but I can only order 3 items a day. ;-;



you could play the mini game on the wii u. it gives you meow coupons when you get the target score


----------



## Pokemanz

Amilee said:


> you could play the mini game on the wii u. it gives you meow coupons when you get the target score



I meant there's a limit on how many items you can order. I have enough tickets but the limit is 3 items a day.

I don't have the Wii U or 3DS yet anyway, been trying to find them but no luck with fortunes so far.


----------



## Amilee

Pokemanz said:


> I meant there's a limit on how many items you can order. I have enough tickets but the limit is 3 items a day.
> 
> I don't have the Wii U or 3DS yet anyway, been trying to find them but no luck with fortunes so far.



oh really? i didnt know there was a limit


----------



## crossinganimal

Anybody know something about this? 

I just had the resetti center built for the first time (before the update). Resetti came to chew me out in front of my house for the first time today and I chose the option I dont remember when he asks why you reset. And then he just left? Without getting angry or anything? Was this always like this? I thought he would chew you out anyway? With every option? Was this always like this or is it from the update?


----------



## mintellect

crossinganimal said:


> Anybody know something about this?
> 
> I just had the resetti center built for the first time (before the update). Resetti came to chew me out in front of my house for the first time today and I chose the option I dont remember when he asks why you reset. And then he just left? Without getting angry or anything? Was this always like this? I thought he would chew you out anyway? With every option? Was this always like this or is it from the update?



It's always been like that. If you say you can't remember, he lets you off easy.
It's a good way to avoid getting chewed out every time you reset.


----------



## Kristine015

Did any body elses amiibo camper van locked? I have been letting people order from Digby today and now his van is closed? I time travelled two hours to see if is it because its late here. I don't usually TT but still his van is close and lock?! Any one had the same situation with their amiibo van?


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, patchwork dresser, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EniracY

GuerreraD said:


> As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...
> 
> *Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
> *Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
> *Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
> *Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
> *Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
> 
> There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, patchwork dresser, classic bookcase, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table. Thanks in advance!



I have the classic bookcase and it already has things on it before the update (the piggybank and a record player to be specific). I grabbed a flat-screen TV and that also went on the bookcase.


----------



## Mars Adept

Is it possible to scan amiibo cards to make a certain special character be in your van, and if so, how do you do it?


----------



## J087

So... There is an update for New Leaf? 

I actually stopped playing around this time, 3 years ago. Would they still remember me?


----------



## J087

--


----------



## Crash

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Is it possible to scan amiibo cards to make a certain special character be in your van, and if so, how do you do it?


from what i've read, you can only get special characters in their own RV's by using their amiibo figure, not the card. the cards only give you their picture. c:



J087 said:


> So... There is an update for New Leaf?
> 
> I actually stopped playing around this time, 3 years ago. Would they still remember me?


yep! they'll just make a comment about how you've been gone forever, etc. 


in other news this update has ruined me financially and i've just spent an embarrassing amount of money on amiibo, but it's fine because i'm just going to pretend i'm a millionaire and not check my bank balance for a few weeks


----------



## Rannum

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Is it possible to scan amiibo cards to make a certain special character be in your van, and if so, how do you do it?



the Series 1-4 cards are just used either to get an item (special characters give their pictures) or ask them to move in (normal villagers only)
Only the amiibo figures & the 56 new cards cause a van to show up (or give you an item)

The other van is just a random special character that you can't influence. I'm guessing its just the holiday and visiting characters and not say Isabelle, Reese, etc


----------



## Licorice

I'm loving the new clothes in Ables. This polo is so cute. *o*


----------



## crossinganimal

It is just me having really good luck in ACNL today or are there more bugs on the island now? 

I also never had this many golden stags and horned hercules in one night??? I mean I?m not complaining


----------



## EniracY

Crash said:


> from what i've read, you can only get special characters in their own RV's by using their amiibo figure, not the card. the cards only give you their picture. c:



Nope both today and yesterday I got special characters (Wendell and Blanca) without the use of any cards.


----------



## Kristine015

So I found out today after using my amiibo figure of Digby and letting lots of people order from him, Apart from your 3x maximum order items per day, that there might actually be a number limit on how many times you can order from him. My theory is, it doesn't matter who- may it be me or someone else, all adds up to the limitation. 
I had maybe around 10-15 people ordered wii U and New nintendo from him today and then when I tried to go in with my side character I found out that his campervan door is locked! 

Has anyone experienced the same??


----------



## blossum

Idk where to put this so I'll use this thread.
You don't get the option to set the date etc. after you update your game. It saves after you arrive in your town. I didn't know that. I'm one of those pesky players that time travel back to where they last played in order not to lose anything (aka 2014 LOL), and, I just assumed I'd get the option to time travel. So when Isabelle said "a few things have changed in (town)" with that hesitant face I actually almost screamed bc I thought some of my villagers moved out in that month. But, nothing changed. I can't tell if I was lucky or not though. Anyone can confirm ?


----------



## Noctis

Has anyone posted pictures of the items that exclusive amiibo characters have in their RVs (I've only seen Blathers and Kapp'n)? The list of items isn't helping me so much. Someone offered to order items and it was so hard to figure out what to buy.


----------



## brutalitea

I downloaded the update and when I load the game I get prompted to pick a character. But I haven't played in months and I wanted to use the create a new character thing to check if anyone has moved out. I can't even change the date before loading the game? Am I screwed here? Am I just stuck with whatever's happened to my town in the last couple months since I last played?


----------



## WeiMoote

Hey, think one of us should put up a High Score topic for the 3DS and Wii U minigames?


----------



## Kaiserin

If you have a LOZ amiibo, you'll have some LOZ themed villagers!:'D


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

Ok so idk if its the update or something but i have 8 villagers an di thought in order for one to move you need to have 9. ive been time traveling to get my 9th villager but instead i stay at 8 and one of my villagers offered to move away at 8 villagers. Is this new or normal?


----------



## Amilee

Tae said:


> I downloaded the update and when I load the game I get prompted to pick a character. But I haven't played in months and I wanted to use the create a new character thing to check if anyone has moved out. I can't even change the date before loading the game? Am I screwed here? Am I just stuck with whatever's happened to my town in the last couple months since I last played?



you cant choose your date the first time after the update.
you can maybe try on another 3ds without the update or delete the update from your 3ds but idk if this works :/
i think its too late if it already saved once

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Ok so idk if its the update or something but i have 8 villagers an di thought in order for one to move you need to have 9. ive been time traveling to get my 9th villager but instead i stay at 8 and one of my villagers offered to move away at 8 villagers. Is this new or normal?



no this is new o.o normally you are stuck with 8 villagers


----------



## Cheybunny

OMG POPPING BALLOONS. *POP THEM.* *DO IT.* THEY DROP ACTUAL ITEMS AND NOT BALLOON FURNATURE ANYMORE!!!!


----------



## JellyLu

I don't know if it's been mentioned already, but I'll say it anyway ^^;
I visited the campgrounds at night, tried to interact with the bonfire, and my mayor did a cute little dance thing! I love it!


----------



## Pokemanz

For anyone wondering, I think the update prevents any moves from happening (or have happened). I hadn't played in 9 months and everything was still exactly as I left it, villagers and all. I only had 9 though so that could be why nobody moved.


----------



## HHoney

Pokemanz said:


> For anyone wondering, I think the update prevents any moves from happening (or have happened). I hadn't played in 9 months and everything was still exactly as I left it, villagers and all. I only had 9 though so that could be why nobody moved.



While I can't say for sure, I have read online reports of at least 10 mayors (myself included) who haven't played in awhile and no villagers leaving.

I did lose my 1000 weeds I was planning to get my other mayor's gold weeding badge 

If this is a feature I think it's a really good one. I know so many people are frightened of opening their town but so far it doesn't seem bad


----------



## Pokemanz

So Wolf Link finally gave me the option of inviting him to move into town. I asked him, but he said that the town was at maximum capacity already. Confused, I left to go and check and it was true that I only had 9 villagers. I went wandering around and eventually found a PLOT that had POPPED UP DURING THE DAY. I'm not sure if this comes with the update, but that plot wasn't there an hour ago. :/


----------



## Daydream

Pokemanz said:


> So Wolf Link finally gave me the option of inviting him to move into town. I asked him, but he said that the town was at maximum capacity already. Confused, I left to go and check and it was true that I only had 9 villagers. I went wandering around and eventually found a PLOT that had POPPED UP DURING THE DAY. I'm not sure if this comes with the update, but that plot wasn't there an hour ago. :/



Maybe you can wait tomorrow and just kick out that new villager to get Wolf Link.


----------



## Pokemanz

Daydream said:


> Maybe you can wait tomorrow and just kick out that new villager to get Wolf Link.



Just tried, I can't kick out a villager that hasn't "settled in" yet.


----------



## Pokemanz

Okay so I remember hearing that when you kick out a villager, the new villager takes their spot and plots right where they were? Yeah, that's not true. I skipped ahead to kick the offending villager out then went back to the correct date and Wolf Link plotted right where my beloved Roscoe used to be instead of where the other one was.










I'm actually glad because even though the other plot fit around the flowers and path perfectly, I had already turned that into a little flower garden when Chief moved out. I hadn't done anything with Roscoe's old space so this helps fill the emptiness.


----------



## Burigu

Pokemanz said:


> For anyone wondering, I think the update prevents any moves from happening (or have happened). I hadn't played in 9 months and everything was still exactly as I left it, villagers and all. I only had 9 though so that could be why nobody moved.



I am in an odd situation, my 3DS needed to be repaired twice in the past both times the system battery needed to be removed, when I got it back both times my system date was like in 2010 or something, I feared my villagers would move out due to time travel years to the current date, but none of them where gone.
Recently I stopped playing the game for two months and when I started with the update nothing had changed everyone is still here, so I am wondering if I am just extremely lucky because I have never lost a villager because of inactivity or involuntary "time travel" or  I am unaware of something


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

*screams* Going to have to go home and charge up my DS and become obsessed again, been on haitus from it for a while but now I want to start a new town and play with the new features!


----------



## sonictonic

Pokemanz said:


> Okay so I remember hearing that when you kick out a villager, the new villager takes their spot and plots right where they were? Yeah, that's not true. I skipped ahead to kick the offending villager out then went back to the correct date and Wolf Link plotted right where my beloved Roscoe used to be instead of where the other one was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually glad because even though the other plot fit around the flowers and path perfectly, I had already turned that into a little flower garden when Chief moved out. I hadn't done anything with Roscoe's old space so this helps fill the emptiness.



Thank you so much for posting this. I'm relieved that wasn't true!


----------



## blossum

Cheybunny said:


> OMG POPPING BALLOONS. *POP THEM.* *DO IT.* THEY DROP ACTUAL ITEMS AND NOT BALLOON FURNATURE ANYMORE!!!!



Fml I've popped 3 balloons and they've all been balloon furniture LOL. Unlucky.


----------



## Heyden

I just realised, amiibo card activated villagers tend to move into spots of your old villagers, unless it's just a coincidence that it happened like 20 times lol


----------



## shoegal1203

I kind of like the update more than I thought I would  It felt a bit overwhelming at first, but I'm finally getting the hang of the daily challenges.

There is just one challenge I don't quite understand. Maybe someone can help out and explain it to me. I am supposed to make more house exterior available but Tom Nook doesn't give me any hints about this...


----------



## Crash

EniracY said:


> Nope both today and yesterday I got special characters (Wendell and Blanca) without the use of any cards.


ah i'm sorry, i didn't add that in. you get a different special NPC each day, but for characters like isabelle, lottie, etc you need the amiibo for.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

So.. When ''kicking'' out a villager, they go into boxes right? They don't just.. Vanish, right?


----------



## Ayaya

Imaginarycupcake said:


> So.. When ''kicking'' out a villager, they go into boxes right? They don't just.. Vanish, right?



While I haven't tested it out, I remember someone specifically mentioned the villager they kicked would be in boxes afterwards.



This new update made me want to play it again and it makes me happy! Also stressed because I left it when I've just restarted, so I have to unlock things from the start again &#55357;&#56834;

And I've just remembered that while these new features are nice, villagers still have very repetitive dialog so I'm worried I'll get bored fast again


----------



## DLGR

I am so so sorry if this was already answered but I'm in too much of a frantic panic and crying mode that I just need an answer ASAP. I bought WAY too many valuable villagers in the past and I see that the update is taking me to when it's snowy....I left off the game on THANKSGIVING...*TWO YEARS AGO!* (I TT, lol)....will some of my villagers be moved out? Or will it preserve them? I am WAY TOO SCARED TO EVEN TOUCH THE GAME NOW. T___T Someone help!! Thank you!!


----------



## Cascade

Have you guys notice that Blathers is yawning after you talk to him lol.


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Classic bookcase*, confirmed yes!

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, patchwork dresser, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table. Thanks in advance!


----------



## EniracY

DLGR said:


> I am so so sorry if this was already answered but I'm in too much of a frantic panic and crying mode that I just need an answer ASAP. I bought WAY too many valuable villagers in the past and I see that the update is taking me to when it's snowy....I left off the game on THANKSGIVING...*TWO YEARS AGO!* (I TT, lol)....will some of my villagers be moved out? Or will it preserve them? I am WAY TOO SCARED TO EVEN TOUCH THE GAME NOW. T___T Someone help!! Thank you!!



I've not yet heard of anyone having villagers move out despite returning from a long break. Best thing you can do is back up the save file to a computer, loading the game and crossing your fingers :/


----------



## Mari-Golds

It's such a cute update! I'm hoping later on in another update you'll be able to unlock different skins for the CAT machine though, it seems to not fit everyone's town aesthetic... I love the campsite though!!!!


----------



## Taz

Has anyone else noticed that you can sit on rocks now in the game?


----------



## 727

okay i don't know if this is related to the update but i unlocked Katrina's  shop not too long ago and today after she told me my lucky item she offered me the tingle hood.So my question is it related to update or has she always offered the tingle hood and is it a one time thing or does she offer other things?


----------



## Capeet

727 said:


> okay i don't know if this is related to the update but i unlocked Katrina's  shop not too long ago and today after she told me my lucky item she offered me the tingle hood.So my question is it related to update or has she always offered the tingle hood and is it a one time thing or does she offer other things?


That's been possible even before the update, so I wouldn't think it's related to it. You can also get a celebration hat from her! http://moridb.com/items/hats/celebration-hat


----------



## 727

thank you Cosmic Kid for answering my question.


----------



## J087

Why does this update come at such a yucky time... 
I'm about to move to Alola. How am I ever going to combine that with being mayor?


----------



## Gaby

Maybe a dumb question but I'd like to move in a villager but I am at capacity and I don't have that villager's amiibo... will the option to kick someone out work with regular camp site villager or with asking someone to move in from another town? Or is it just specific to the villagers you ask from using Wisp?
Also, is Wisp the only way to ask a villager to move in from an amiibo card? Harvey has the wifi option in the rv park but when you ask him it doesn't work. Does it start working once you find Wisp?


----------



## Halloqueen

So, my preferred playstyle involves time travel. My towns are all set to different months in different years. What I'm wondering is whether the update forces your in-game clock to the current date? That is the impression I'm getting, but figured I may as well get confirmation.  If so, I hope people are right that no villagers leave because I don't want to have to track dream villagers down again.


----------



## Sheando

J087 said:


> Why does this update come at such a yucky time...
> I'm about to move to Alola. How am I ever going to combine that with being mayor?



FOR REAL. I'm going to enjoy this update for two weeks before taking a two-month break. Sigh.


----------



## KeatAlex

ACanelleNL said:


> Maybe a dumb question but I'd like to move in a villager but I am at capacity and I don't have that villager's amiibo... will the option to kick someone out work with regular camp site villager or with asking someone to move in from another town? Or is it just specific to the villagers you ask from using Wisp?
> Also, is Wisp the only way to ask a villager to move in from an amiibo card? Harvey has the wifi option in the rv park but when you ask him it doesn't work. Does it start working once you find Wisp?



I think the option to kick out villagers is only for the amiibo villagers. I haven't tried otherwise but it seems to be the way. & yes wisp is the only way to move in from an amiibo card. As for the wifi, no one knows what that does yet since it's always down for some reason.


----------



## kinsnuf

could somebody link me to the page where all the new camp cards are? thank you.


----------



## Pokemanz

Imaginarycupcake said:


> So.. When ''kicking'' out a villager, they go into boxes right? They don't just.. Vanish, right?



Yes, when you choose to kick out a villager they will instantly be in boxes and leave the next day. What happens is the amiibo villager "asks to take their place" and has them move out. I'm not sure if it can fail, however, because there's a small little transition while they "go ask" and when it fades back in they go "success!" which leads me to believe that if a villager is attached to the town they might not want to leave.

I find it funny because I had an unwanted move in last night when I wanted an amiibo villager to move in so I kicked the brand new  villager out. The villager I wanted stated "she was planning to move anyway" even though she had just moved in.


----------



## Gaby

KeatAlex said:


> I think the option to kick out villagers is only for the amiibo villagers. I haven't tried otherwise but it seems to be the way. & yes wisp is the only way to move in from an amiibo card. As for the wifi, no one knows what that does yet since it's always down for some reason.



Thanks for the reply! Can't wait to see what Harvey's wifi thingamabob does hehe~


----------



## Rannum

Puzzle League is pretty fun. It helps that you have infinite continues, though. Isabelle in particular is rough.


----------



## Crash

kinsnuf said:


> could somebody link me to the page where all the new camp cards are? thank you.


click me!


----------



## kwark

I just discovered you can't visit a friend without the Welcome amiibo update. That's kind of lame, in my opinion. I want to keep my pre-update New Leaf for my second town.


----------



## Katie0391

I've seen some posts elsewhere that it looks like Amiibo villagers won't plot on QR paths?

Also, does anyone know if the 16 villager cycle is still in place after the update? I can't test it as I have all the villagers I want in town


----------



## mintellect

J087 said:


> Why does this update come at such a yucky time...
> I'm about to move to Alola. How am I ever going to combine that with being mayor?



This is funny because ACNL came out shortly before X/Y.

Pokemon's gotta eliminate the competition!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Katie0391 said:


> I've seen some posts elsewhere that it looks like Amiibo villagers won't plot on QR paths?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the 16 villager cycle is still in place after the update? I can't test it as I have all the villagers I want in town



*pROCEEDS TO LAY QR PATHS ACROSS MY EN T IRE TOWN


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, patchwork dresser, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amilee

Katie0391 said:


> I've seen some posts elsewhere that it looks like Amiibo villagers won't plot on QR paths?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the 16 villager cycle is still in place after the update? I can't test it as I have all the villagers I want in town



as i was plot resetting the villager never placed on my paths  

and with the amiibo card you can avoid the 16 cycle but i dont know how it is with normal move ins


----------



## Cheybunny

GuerreraD said:


> As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...
> 
> *Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
> *Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
> *Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
> *Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
> *Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
> 
> There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, patchwork dresser, sweets dresser, regal dresser and picnic table. Thanks in advance!



can't put anything on sweets dresser.


----------



## Pokemanz

Katie0391 said:


> I've seen some posts elsewhere that it looks like Amiibo villagers won't plot on QR paths?



I had two recent move ins and they both avoided the paths, so it sounds like it's true.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Pokemanz said:


> I had two recent move ins and they both avoided the paths, so it sounds like it's true.



Superb! All I have to do is cover the whole town with QRs apart from the space I want them in, and Bob's your uncle! No plot resetting!


----------



## Ras

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Superb! All I have to do is cover the whole town with QRs apart from the space I want them in, and Bob's your uncle! No plot resetting!



If you do that and it works, please report back to us!


----------



## brutalitea

Ras said:


> I hope I'm not too late to answer, but:
> 
> Start the game as a new character.  When you're handed the map, see if someone is missing.  Or, just walk around and look for all your villagers.  If everyone is there, just hit the Home button and get out of there.  You can then start the game as your mayor and everything will be fine, but be aware that after all that time, someone will certainly be thinking about moving.  So, wait until you get pinged and stop them.
> 
> If someone is missing, set your 3DS clock to Thanksgiving two years ago and DO THE SAME THING WITH A NEW CHARACTER.  Walk around and see if everyone is there, and make sure to go in houses to make sure no one is in boxes.  Really, you only have to worry about the one that was missing when you checked in current time.  If no one is missing and no one is in boxes, enter as your mayor and stop the one that moved from moving.  Now, you can save and reset to real time.  When you start, you will again have a new animal thinking about moving, so just stop them and you'll be fine.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds complicated, but it boils down to "use a new character to see if anyone is gone, and if they are, go back to around the time you last played and stop them from moving."
> 
> Now, if you don't have the option of creating a new character (you have a mayor and three side characters), you'll just have to set the clock to when you think you last played and hope for the best.  If you haven't even loaded New Leaf, you can check your activity log on your Home menu for the last date.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you do that and it works, please report back to us!



No, the "new character test" does NOT work. After you download the update and you start up the game, it integrates the update and FORCES YOU to pick a character you've already created. Even if you close the game and re-open, the game menu does not load normally, it forces you to pick a character and you ARE NOT allowed to pick the date/time after you select a character (I assume this is because they don't want you to play the game without forcing you to go through some tutorial or something for the new things, I haven't played w/ the new stuff yet so I'm not sure). The ONLY way to make sure you don't lose someone is to NOT download the update and do the new character test, make sure you still have everyone you want, save, then download the update.


----------



## Ras

Okay, I'll delete my post to avoid causing confusion.  Then I would assume the best way to try to avoid losing a character would be to set your clock to when you thought you last played and start from there.


----------



## Daydream

We can now add stuff on top of the safe (given by the Post Office).


----------



## Gaby

I don't know if this was mentioned already but if not, I thought it interesting- So I was looking through the new manual and under Harvey's Campground, it mentions that you can: "Invite certain characters to camp using the *Internet* or by scanning specific amiibo."
I'm thinking this refers to the option of "Do you have wi-fi?" that is available when talking to Harvey.
Could it be something similar to the once-upon-a-time, monthly character design requests available through the 3DS found upstairs in HHD? Obviously not for design requests, but perhaps as a way to invite special campers over for those without access to amiibo?


----------



## DLGR

So as a follow-up to my past panicked post, NO ONE MOVED! O_O;;;;! PHEW! lol! I have maxed out villagers, myself, and three other characters. Everyone is still there!! I sure hope that the game RECOGNIZED THE MASSIVE TIME TRAVELER COMMUNITY and made sure that when we updated it remained the same. Just, be careful if you haven't updated yet. TT to the day you last played BEFORE updating if you have the chance. Don't be like me and PANIC! lol!! <3!


----------



## Pokemanz

A few things I've found from having an amiibo move in:

-It goes without saying, but after they move in you can no longer summon them into your camp to buy their items. Wisp will no longer have "come and play" as an option.
-Scanning an amiibo with Wisp and asking for an item can get you both an item from their special set or a random item. Yesterday I got Wolf Link's Outfit and today I got a Polka-Dot Dresser.

I feel like there might still be ways to get items from amiibo villagers who already moved in. Maybe they give you the items like any other gift? Not sure.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I think the frustrating thing I found out about this update:

You can get Felyne (Monster Hunter) in an RV and in your town. But the only way to do that is to buy a Monster Hunter amiibo figure that's Japan only. I don't have a problem with that per se... but the figure itself is ugly. ;_; But I love in-game Felyne. It's so cute and you can't interact with it much in HHD. 

Maybe I'll have to wait for the figure to become used and cheaper. I know of some good places to buy used stuff from Japan.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

We can sit on rocks now? Whaaaaaat?


----------



## soopahwoopah

Before inviting Phil to move in I went ahead and put path pieces (not QR, I used the default blue you start with) down in sections of the town so that way he couldn't fit without moving on top of them, it took about 6 tries but he only would plot in one section I apparently left enough space for and the spot that I wanted him in. Also he wasn't from an amiibo card so _maybe_ this new path thing might apply to regular villagers you ask to move in as well? 
Or it's just coincidence for any of us testing it..
I have two more villagers to move in to complete my town (one another regular move in and the other is through amiibo card), I'll be trying the path blocking with them too and will update.


----------



## Pokemanz

soopahwoopah said:


> Also he wasn't from an amiibo card so _maybe_ this new path thing might apply to regular villagers you ask to move in as well?



Before getting Wolf Link I picked up someone from a friend's void and they avoided plotting on the paths so yeah I think it applies to all villagers regardless of whether they're amiibo or just random move ins.


----------



## EdIwin3052

does wifi not work with harv yet?


----------



## moonrisekingdom

What are the initiatives? I saw Isabelle talking about it when I first updated and then I went to see her in town hall and nothing..?


----------



## brutalitea

I bit the bullet and went through the tutorial, wasn't really paying attention to the new things since I don't have any amiibo (nor do I plan to get any) but yay no one moved! still got all 10 of my buddies. My memory was right, it had been 3 months since I played ACNL in game time. It's now Oct 27 in my town lol. 

Had to pay off my home loan in order to get Nook to build the storage room. Haven't looked at tasks for MEOW coupons because I didn't remember how to find them.


----------



## Pokemanz

EdIwin3052 said:


> does wifi not work with harv yet?



Not yet. I'm wondering if they're waiting until the new cards come out to activate the feature.



moonrisekingdom said:


> What are the initiatives? I saw Isabelle talking about it when I first updated and then I went to see her in town hall and nothing..?



They're little tasks that give you points so you can buy some of the cool new items in the game. They can be found on your TPC (profile card). They're little things like catching a certain critter or buying something worth so much.


----------



## J087

Can you un-update?
(haven't updated yet)


----------



## Heyden

J087 said:


> Can you un-update?
> (haven't updated yet)


Nope, cannot be undone


----------



## EniracY

So I've only ever had Special characters in the campground since the update hit. Anyone else have this?

Also noticed Harvey is playing with his musical shakers rather than the guitar xD


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, patchwork dresser, regal dresser and picnic table. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hazel

I read somewhere amiibo card move ins move out after 12 days is this true?


----------



## WaterNinja9

Used my Isabelle amiibo and went to the campground to go to her RV. I then go to townhall to see Wisp filling in for Isabelle, he looked super cute!


----------



## crossinganimal

When do the new camper amiibo cards come out in europe?


----------



## Qwerty111

EniracY said:


> So I've only ever had Special characters in the campground since the update hit. Anyone else have this?
> 
> Also noticed Harvey is playing with his musical shakers rather than the guitar xD



This will be the case. Unless you use an amiibo or an amiibo card, there will only be a special villager's van and a vacant space.


----------



## spamurai

What happens if you Update a physical cart, then play the cart on a different 3DS?


----------



## DJStarstryker

spamurai said:


> What happens if you Update a physical cart, then play the cart on a different 3DS?



Game updates are stored on the 3DS SD card, not on the physical cart itself. So you'll need to update on the other 3DS too.


----------



## chibibunnyx

can someone explain the difference between what using an amiibo figure does and what using an amiibo card does, please?
Can a amiibo card still have someones RV in your campground? or is it only amiibo figures? I'm confused.


----------



## Noctis

chibibunnyx said:


> can someone explain the difference between what using an amiibo figure does and what using an amiibo card does, please?
> Can a amiibo card still have someones RV in your campground? or is it only amiibo figures? I'm confused.



It only works with the figurines. If you want their RV to show up you're going to need the figurines. The amiibo cards only give you a piece of furniture or their picture.


----------



## Mink777

Nintendo is really pushing it. They sit there trying to get everyone excited by adding new villagers. Only to find that you can only get them with amiibo. Now I can never get any new villager because I can't afford amiibo. The only thing good about this update is the secret storage room. Amiibo sucks. Nintendo sucks. This update sucks.

Not to mention one of the most helpful boards on this site will be pretty much dead. The Villager Trading Plaza. So if I ever lose one of my favorite villagers, I made never get them back. I can completely see right through this whole amiibo thing. All Nintendo cares about is money. Thanks for ruining one of my favorite games.


----------



## Celeste13

I think I need help getting access to the update. I have not received any prompts to download it from my game. Does it require a strong wifi connection?


----------



## spamurai

Celeste13 said:


> I think I need help getting access to the update. I have not received any prompts to download it from my game. Does it require a strong wifi connection?



Just visit the eShop. It's on the front page. Just go on it and press update


----------



## EdIwin3052

Disappointed you can't plot reset with amino villager card move in


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

How do I view my town initiatives to receive MEOW coupons?


----------



## moonrisekingdom

chibibunnyx said:


> can someone explain the difference between what using an amiibo figure does and what using an amiibo card does, please?
> Can a amiibo card still have someones RV in your campground? or is it only amiibo figures? I'm confused.



right now only amiibo figures will bring an RV to the campground, there will be a welcome amiibo series of amiibo cards coming out on the second of december that will be new characters that will bring an RV to the campground.


----------



## KeatAlex

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> How do I view my town initiatives to receive MEOW coupons?



They're on your TPC card


----------



## Le-Vane

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> How do I view my town initiatives to receive MEOW coupons?



You check your TPC, and there should be a tab on the top left with the little icon. If you've finished one, you'll get a little stamp next to it  Then you go to your town hall to your cat machine to collect 'em!



Also, I'm not entirely sure if this is new, but it made me giggle. I went into Fang's house (it wasn't an invite. I was just stalking), aaaaand decided to go through his things.

I got a text of something essentially like this: "You can tell a lot about his personality by this... There's a dusty sleek end table in here!"

Fang got all surprised I found it, then decided to just let me have it for free, prompting the same "get" animation as you would with a badge or something.


Again, no idea if this is new, but I've never experienced it before. And I stalk my villagers. A lot.


----------



## isa

If I have 10 villagers and want to change one, the new replace their previous house, or be placed aleatory?


----------



## Noctis

Is it true that Wisp also gives you meow coupons? If so how does that work?


----------



## siv

cuddle - he gives you a few after scanning an amiibo daily

also i reset my town for the update, bought a fortune cookie to test my luck and i wanted furniture for my nintendo room.

first try...i get the new nintendo 3ds.............

wow.


----------



## Noctis

siv said:


> cuddle - he gives you a few after scanning an amiibo daily



Does it matter if it's a figurine or card? Or does it have to be specifically a figurine?


----------



## BrittyDee

I'm having trouble with my physical amiibos, I'm trying to scan them for the RV thing and Harv says he's having trouble with it. I don't understand why I need wifi as well since it's scanning from the separate white amiibo circle thing, but regardless the wifi is on. I've been trying to scan Celeste to get her bow.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

KeatAlex said:


> They're on your TPC card


Oh. Okay.

"Fashion Forward Initiative"

Meh.


----------



## Satu

Temari said:


> Special items and furniture if you link up save data from HHD



Sorry if someone has already explained this here but what does that mean? How can I do that?


----------



## Noctis

Satu said:


> Sorry if someone has already explained this here but what does that mean? How can I do that?



In the start menu when you press A it says Link HHD date. You click on that and Isabelle will go through with you how it works.


----------



## mintellect

Just want to let everyone know duping HAS NOT been patched. My friend was able to get it to work the other day.
Kinda weird that they patched the completely harmless net glitch and yet this glitch, that allowed you to exploit items, was left alone.


----------



## KattWithAKink

If you want to re-create your town Isabelle will Give you two options. One of them being 'I want to take a break'. What does this do?


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, patchwork dresser and regal dresser. Thanks in advance! 

*Also, please!* Before the update, the sweets player was apparently too big to put on even a table. Is it still the case?


----------



## de-carabas

Hey maybe I am missing this from somewhere... I just restarted my town, when can I link my HHD game and start placing furniture using the HHD tools? :x


----------



## Noctis

de-carabas said:


> Hey maybe I am missing this from somewhere... I just restarted my town, when can I link my HHD game and start placing furniture using the HHD tools? :x



From what I read you need an upstairs in your home but you don't need to have a fully expanded home. Someone has confirmed this. When you talk to nook it should have the option to get the secret storage room. When you purchase that Lottie will be there and you'll be able to move furniture like hhd. To link your game it's in the start menu when you press A.


----------



## Araie

So, I've been wondering, if you have 10 villagers, but you kick one of them out for an amiibo villager instead, will they take they're original plot?


----------



## Pokemanz

Araie said:


> So, I've been wondering, if you have 10 villagers, but you kick one of them out for an amiibo villager instead, will they take they're original plot?



Nope. They will plot randomly in your town.


----------



## Ichigo.

This has probably been asked before, but with the random RV that shows up on the campground daily with a random NPC, can NPCs like Isabelle and Lottie show up in that RV without the use of an amiibo figurine? Or will they only show up through scanning their amiibo figures?

So far, I've only gotten Pave, Pascal, and Booker, so I was wondering.


----------



## Araie

Pokemanz said:


> Nope. They will plot randomly in your town.



Ah, that's good to hear. Thanks! Just one more thing though; it can't plot reset amiibo villagers, correct?


----------



## Dinomilkshakes

I'm not sure if I'm the only one... but my amiibos haven't been working to invite campers in. I'm confused.


----------



## HHoney

Villagers will NOT plot on paths!

I repeat - if you have any squares with paths villagers will not plot there!

If you want a particular spot, keep a 3x3 square area open without paths!


----------



## BrittyDee

@Dinomilkshakes I'm having the same issue! I don't know what I'm doing wrong  My amiibo cards with Wisp (Whisp?) worked just fine...


----------



## Noctis

Ichigo. said:


> This has probably been asked before, but with the random RV that shows up on the campground daily with a random NPC, can NPCs like Isabelle and Lottie show up in that RV without the use of an amiibo figurine? Or will they only show up through scanning their amiibo figures?
> 
> So far, I've only gotten Pave, Pascal, and Booker, so I was wondering.



Sadly they will only show up by scanning their amiibo figure.


----------



## Dinomilkshakes

@BrittyDee 
Same here ;_; I've no idea what to do! I've looked it up but it only comes up with the news about the update.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

GuerreraD said:


> Before the update, the sweets player was apparently too big to put on even a table. Is it still the case?


Seems to be so. I'd count these bricks as tables.  







I find this strange though as it is a 1x1 object...




Also, please don't question that room. Not been in it for ages - I wasn't even aware I had a golden watering can.


----------



## NickAe

Is there any other benefit for linking HHD other than the large furniture?  I read some article that said they would come over with the house that was designed for them in HHD if it is in the save file.  That did not happen for Sterling or Kyle.  Maybe they misunderstood the report.  Did anyone get their HHD house for their invited villagers?


----------



## BrittyDee

@Dinomilkshakes I was reading through the tens of pages prior, it seems like you have to use the amiibo figures with Wisp and then they go to the RV? I'm gonna try it out. What is the option for with Harvey then when you ask about wifi? Weird...

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Dinomilkshakes it worked! I wanna know what you do with the wifi with Harvey though XD


----------



## de-carabas

Thank you so much! I found it! <3


----------



## Souji

Sorry to ask something probably has been asked before... Is HHD required to get the extra closet space thing?

(Also, are Amiibo cards region locked..? I don't have ANY Amiibos or anything and I'm gonna get some just for ACNL lol. I know the figures are region free, but couldn't really find info about the cards)


----------



## kayleee

I used my Isabelle amiibo card with Wisp and she didn't visit the RV camp. Does it not work with the cards? Or did I do it wrong? I'm confused


----------



## Pokemanz

NickAe said:


> Is there any other benefit for linking HHD other than the large furniture?  I read some article that said they would come over with the house that was designed for them in HHD if it is in the save file.  That did not happen for Sterling or Kyle.  Maybe they misunderstood the report.  Did anyone get their HHD house for their invited villagers?



Linking HHD allows you to arrange furniture in your room "telepathically" like you do in HHD. Lottie will show up in Nook's Homes a day after you link your data and will host a "seminar" on interior design which is basically just a little HHD design tutorial.

I don't think the house part is true though.


----------



## Sheando

kayleee said:


> I used my Isabelle amiibo card with Wisp and she didn't visit the RV camp. Does it not work with the cards? Or did I do it wrong? I'm confused



Using the cards only allows you to get their picture or another item from them. It doesn't bring them to the campsite; only the amiibo figures do that.


----------



## kayleee

Sheando said:


> Using the cards only allows you to get their picture or another item from them. It doesn't bring them to the campsite; only the amiibo figures do that.



thats actually soooo dumb how irritating. Thanks for answering


----------



## Sundance99

Souji said:


> Sorry to ask something probably has been asked before... Is HHD required to get the extra closet space thing?
> 
> (Also, are Amiibo cards region locked..? I don't have ANY Amiibos or anything and I'm gonna get some just for ACNL lol. I know the figures are region free, but couldn't really find info about the cards)



You don't need to link to hhd for the secret storage.  But, I think all loans must be paid off and you need at least the second floor.

Sorry, I don't know about whether amiibo's are region locked.


----------



## soopahwoopah

I have a silly question I think. 
The only Animal Crossing amiibo figure I own right now is Celeste, but when I try to invite her Wisp says "Unfortunately, the real Celeste is asleep right now." and says to try again another time. This is a semi-new started town so I don't have the museum shop unlocked yet, is that maybe why I can't invite her? Or am I overlooking something?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

When will the New Leaf amiibos be available in stores? 

Also, will they be in "trading card packs" like a lot of trading cards, or will you be able to know which ones you're getting? There's literally only ONE amiibo card that I want.

- - - Post Merge - - -



soopahwoopah said:


> I have a silly question I think.
> The only Animal Crossing amiibo figure I own right now is Celeste, but when I try to invite her Wisp says "Unfortunately, the real Celeste is asleep right now." and says to try again another time. This is a semi-new started town so I don't have the museum shop unlocked yet, is that maybe why I can't invite her? Or am I overlooking something?



Have you tried inviting her in the evening?


----------



## Souji

soopahwoopah said:


> I have a silly question I think.
> The only Animal Crossing amiibo figure I own right now is Celeste, but when I try to invite her Wisp says "Unfortunately, the real Celeste is asleep right now." and says to try again another time. This is a semi-new started town so I don't have the museum shop unlocked yet, is that maybe why I can't invite her? Or am I overlooking something?



I think you need to have the museum expansion to be able to invite her? Or that's what I read earlier.


----------



## soopahwoopah

xSuperMario64x said:


> Have you tried inviting her in the evening?



Yes! That was what I first thought the issue was, I first tried about 6pm but then tried again around 8pm and figured since Blathers was awake she should be but it didn't work then either. Thank you for the suggestion though!




Souji said:


> I think you need to have the museum expansion to be able to invite her? Or that's what I read earlier.



Ah ok, I couldn't find any info on it. I guess I'll need to work on that next then, thank you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Souji said:


> I think you need to have the museum expansion to be able to invite her? Or that's what I read earlier.



That makes sense. For some stupid reason I was about to say she isn't in this game. I keep forgetting that she actually exists in New Leaf xD


----------



## Bubble Pop

Love the new updates! I hadn't played in over a year and it's got me right back into it.


----------



## cannelle.exe

How do I invite an rv with an amiibo card? Like step by step how?


----------



## Noctis

cannelle.exe said:


> How do I invite an rv with an amiibo card? Like step by step how?



It doesn't work that way. If you want a ncp to appear in the rv you need their figurines. The cards only give you their picture and furniture. If you do have figurine qmiibos you summon them via wisp.


----------



## Daydream

It's now 11:30PM in my town and I can still enter Redd's tent... I didn't think we could still enter it past 11PM... Did the update change the closing hours of Redd's tent?


----------



## Princess Serenity

This might be an incredibly dumb question, but does anyone know the Japanese Nintendo town's new dream address? I've heard that it has the new sanrio villagers living in it from another forum member and was curious.


----------



## Nenya

Yup, I updated yesterday. Haven't popped a balloon in a couple months. Popped one today (with my net) and got a washbasin! Gettin the gold slingshot out of mothballs! Yahoo, more stuff! Still give balloon furniture, also.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cheybunny said:


> OMG POPPING BALLOONS. *POP THEM.* *DO IT.* THEY DROP ACTUAL ITEMS AND NOT BALLOON FURNATURE ANYMORE!!!![/QUOTE


----------



## soopahwoopah

soopahwoopah said:


> I have a silly question I think.
> The only Animal Crossing amiibo figure I own right now is Celeste, but when I try to invite her Wisp says "Unfortunately, the real Celeste is asleep right now." and says to try again another time. This is a semi-new started town so I don't have the museum shop unlocked yet, is that maybe why I can't invite her? Or am I overlooking something?



I can now confirm you do need to have the museum shop unlocked before you can use Celeste's amiibo figure, which makes sense of course but just in case anyone else who restarted their town was wondering~


----------



## KeatAlex

Princess Serenity said:


> This might be an incredibly dumb question, but does anyone know the Japanese Nintendo town's new dream address? I've heard that it has the new sanrio villagers living in it from another forum member and was curious.



0000-000F-4241

Here ya go

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess Serenity said:


> This might be an incredibly dumb question, but does anyone know the Japanese Nintendo town's new dream address? I've heard that it has the new sanrio villagers living in it from another forum member and was curious.



0000-000F-4241

Here ya go


----------



## HHoney

KeatAlex said:


> 0000-000F-4241
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 0000-000F-4241
> 
> Here ya go



Thank you for posting this!  I was looking for this today 
I want to see the Sanrio characters


----------



## Noctis

Has anyone posted a list of items that Kicks has in his RV? I think he's the only ncp I haven't seen at all!


----------



## Princess Serenity

I definitely didn't find the official Japanese Nintendo town when I followed that address ^^' A town named Nintendo, though, just..not the right one.


----------



## KeatAlex

Princess Serenity said:


> I definitely didn't find the official Japanese Nintendo town when I followed that address ^^' A town named Nintendo, though, just..not the right one.


Oh weird. I asked on Tumblr for it and that's what they gave me, sorry.


----------



## Princess Serenity

KeatAlex said:


> Oh weird. I asked on Tumblr for it and that's what they gave me, sorry.



Don't worry, it's not your fault! I will do a bit more hunting!


----------



## brutalitea

That's supposed to be Japan's new DA...


----------



## Ras

Le-Vane said:


> Also, I'm not entirely sure if this is new, but it made me giggle. I went into Fang's house (it wasn't an invite. I was just stalking), aaaaand decided to go through his things.
> 
> I got a text of something essentially like this: "You can tell a lot about his personality by this... There's a dusty sleek end table in here!"
> 
> Fang got all surprised I found it, then decided to just let me have it for free, prompting the same "get" animation as you would with a badge or something.
> 
> Again, no idea if this is new, but I've never experienced it before. And I stalk my villagers. A lot.



It's not new.  I saw that back when I started in 2013.  Not trying to be a jerk about it, just stating a fact.


----------



## spamurai

Tae said:


> That's supposed to be Japan's new DA...



Awesome.


----------



## crossinganimal

Does anybody know if you can still get the furniture from the RVs elsehere? 
For example, GUlliver is in my campsite today and has the tropical vista wallpaper for me to buy. Does Sahara still sell it too, or can I now just get it through Gulliver?


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, patchwork dresser and regal dresser. Thanks in advance!


----------



## furbyq

It's so nice that you can put things on the kitchen island now. Except it's weird you can put things on the sink part.

Also about the finding furniture in storage containers in neighbor's houses, they could've increased the chance for that to happen like they have a bunch of other things.


----------



## 727

i'm not able to buy them right now ( i  already know i need a nfc reader) but can someone make me a list of all the  ACNL amiibos and cards that i'll need?thank you.


----------



## furbyq

727 said:


> i'm not able to buy them right now ( i  already know i need a nfc reader) but can someone make me a list of all the  ACNL amiibos and cards that i'll need?thank you.



I don't have a list of all the compatible amiibo figurines, but all the new cards are listed here.


----------



## 727

thank you furbyq now what series of cards are they?because i noticed on the page there's a series 1-4 option to click on.


----------



## furbyq

727 said:


> thank you furbyq now what series of cards are they?because i noticed on the page there's a series 1-4 option to click on.



They seem to be part of a new series called "Welcome Amiibo". They're probably unofficially Series 5.


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, spooky bookcase (pumpkin series), patchwork dresser and regal dresser. Thanks in advance! 

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item


----------



## Licorice

GuerreraD said:


> As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...
> 
> There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, spooky bookcase (pumpkin series), patchwork dresser and regal dresser. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
> *Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
> *Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
> *Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
> *Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
> *Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
> *Picnic table*, confirmed not...
> *Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item



You still can't put stuff on the patxhwork dresser.


----------



## 727

okay i think i got it now thank you for answering my questions furbyq.


----------



## furbyq

727 said:


> okay i think i got it now thank you for answering my questions furbyq.



You're very welcome.


----------



## Clover-Palette

_I want to point out you can get multiple beans from Harvey. It is not a one-time item, you can get them more than once. _


----------



## Mairmalade

So what exactly do we need to do in order to get the HHD controls for our New Leaf homes? I've been in Nook's Homes with no mention of it. Does my house have to be upgraded to a certain point?


----------



## Rannum

Mairmalade said:


> So what exactly do we need to do in order to get the HHD controls for our New Leaf homes? I've been in Nook's Homes with no mention of it. Does my house have to be upgraded to a certain point?



You need to have bought the secret storage upgrade. You don't need to pay it off


----------



## debinoresu

hello! i have a somewhat important question... im planning to buy UK sanrio amiibo cards, but ill only buy them if i know for sure they will work with a US NFC reader and US 3ds and game. ive read that amiibo cards, the NFC reader, and general amiibo are not region locked, but im curious if anyone knows for sure if the UK cards would work with a US game, or would i just be wasting my money?


----------



## Mairmalade

Rannum said:


> You need to have bought the secret storage upgrade. You don't need to pay it off



Where is that bought? I haven't seen anything for it.


----------



## KattWithAKink

If you recreate the town Isabelle will give you two options one of them being "I want to take a break" What does this do?


----------



## Rannum

Mairmalade said:


> Where is that bought? I haven't seen anything for it.



From Nook, like every upgrade. If he didn't mention it it's posible your house isn't upgraded enough. But my other character was able to after a fully upgraded main floor (& an upstairs, but I'm guessing the main floor is the important part here).

If you have at least that, then you probably just skipped through all his text. Make sure your current loan is paid off and then talk to him about upgrading.


KattWithAKink said:


> If you recreate the town Isabelle will give you two options one of them being "I want to take a break" What does this do?



I believe it prevents you from selling the town, but it will still delete it.


----------



## Pokemanz

Apparently playing the 3DS and Wii U minigames can get you prizes! I played halfway through the Puzzle League game yesterday and got a letter from Nintendo with a Fruit-Panel Floor attached.


----------



## Rannum

Pokemanz said:


> Apparently playing the 3DS and Wii U minigames can get you prizes! I played halfway through the Puzzle League game yesterday and got a letter from Nintendo with a Fruit-Panel Floor attached.



10 prizes in total. 



Spoiler



3 for beating the story, 1 for hard mode, 4 for getting certain score thresholds in the side modes (candy wants 100, score attack might want 17k, same with garbage, unsure of time), 1 for combos (I think 10?) and 1 for clearing a lot of blocks at once (unsure)


----------



## Awesomeness1230

How do you get the 3DS and Wii U?


----------



## Araie

Awesomeness1230 said:


> How do you get the 3DS and Wii U?



You can get them from RVs in the Campground or from fortune cookies. There might be some other ways as well, but these are the main ways as far as I know.


----------



## Licorice

I adopted Rocco today and so I placed path all over my town except the exact spot I wanted him in. He plotted there. I so love this update. Even though it took awhile to place patterns everywhere at least I didn't have to spend hours plot resetting in hopes that he *might* plot where I want him. (which never happens let's be honest)


----------



## Raffy

does anyone know what amiibo has medli in it? i lowkey want her in my town lol


----------



## FancyThat

The Zelda outfit is so cute ^^




Also scanned Reese today and seeing wisp in her place in re tail was so cute.



Raffy said:


> does anyone know what amiibo has medli in it? i lowkey want her in my town lol



I believe it's toon link, I'll be scanning that tomorrow because I really want the fairy in a jar item.


----------



## Raffy

FancyThat said:


> I believe it's toon link, I'll be scanning that tomorrow because I really want the fairy in a jar item.



thank you! im not sure if i'll be able to get my hands on a toon link amiibo tho haha


----------



## FancyThat

Raffy said:


> thank you! im not sure if i'll be able to get my hands on a toon link amiibo tho haha



NP, you might have more luck finding it online .


----------



## davroslek

FancyThat said:


> NP, you might have more luck finding it online .


I have the fairy in a bottle if you want it!


----------



## FancyThat

davroslek said:


> I have the fairy in a bottle if you want it!



I'll scan my toon link tomorrow so I can buy then, tysm for the offer though ^^.


----------



## Lazyrs9090

Anyone know if the new villagers give you their picture? I'd love to have some of the old ACGC and e+ villagers in my town, but if they don't give out pictures I'd rather not bother.


----------



## Flare

Uhh... Anyone think Toon Link and Sheik will be restocked?


----------



## PaperBag

Ended up splurging and buying both Amiibo Festival for Wii U, and Happy Home designer, just to get the nfc reader and the Isabelle and Digby Amiibo, and 3 cards. Altogether spent a little less than $50, but if I had just gotten those things without the games, would have been around $40.


----------



## Mink777

Does anyone know how to scan special characters(like tom nook) and have them be in the campground. When I scan them it just says ask for an item.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Alien51 said:


> Does anyone know how to scan special characters(like tom nook) and have them be in the campground. When I scan them it just says ask for an item.



Scanning special character cards only gets you their picture. To get the special characters in the campground, you need to get the amiibo figures of them.


----------



## Mink777

DJStarstryker said:


> Scanning special character cards only gets you their picture. To get the special characters in the campground, you need to get the amiibo figures of them.



Oh, ok. Thanks


----------



## Pokemanz

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Anyone know if the new villagers give you their picture? I'd love to have some of the old ACGC and e+ villagers in my town, but if they don't give out pictures I'd rather not bother.



I would think so since everyone including NPCs has a picture now. I can't wait to get Wolf Link's and put it in my center room. <3


----------



## L. Lawliet

https://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/74517459?page=2

some guy went through the update data and found every ite in the update. over 700 items


----------



## KeatAlex

L. Lawliet said:


> https://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/74517459?page=2
> 
> some guy went through the update data and found every ite in the update. over 700 items


Oh my goodness. That's awesome &#55357;&#56399;&#55356;&#57339;. They should have added another room to the house lol.


----------



## Stalfos

Will selling your town also reset all your badges?


----------



## Laureline

Is there a list somewhere of which villagers have come back? Was wondering if Dobie actually came back.


----------



## Ras

Dobie did come back!    Look at all the Welcome Amiibo cards here to see who you can get now:

http://animal-crossing.com/amiibo/#


----------



## piske

Ras said:


> Dobie did come back!    Look at all the Welcome Amiibo cards here to see who you can get now:
> 
> http://animal-crossing.com/amiibo/#



Thanks for posting this! Aww, there aren't any that really jump out at me :< I do want all of the new furniture items though!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00

So does anyone know if the new update messed up plot resetting


----------



## Bubble Pop

Yes it did but it created a new placement trick where you use patterns to block off areas.


----------



## Daydream

I read somewhere that we can buy MOEW coupons... How can I do this?


----------



## Burumun

Daydream said:


> I read somewhere that we can buy MOEW coupons... How can I do this?



I don't believe you can, or at least I haven't found any such option, but it does work the other way around. At the ABD, there's a new option to exchange coupons for bells, and you'll get 3k per coupon.


----------



## HHoney

Daydream said:


> I read somewhere that we can buy MOEW coupons... How can I do this?



You can sell the coupons for bells but I don't think you can buy MEOW coupons ...But if you use an Amiibo with Wisp every day he gives you a few coupons every time you use the magic lamp, which is nice.


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, spooky bookcase (pumpkin series), and regal dresser. Thanks in advance! 

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 

Also, is the *yut board/B] still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?*


----------



## kwark

No! I exhanged my coupons for bells! I thought I could exhange bells for coupons! Dumb dumb!


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm curious as to what might happen if you cover your entire town with patterns while only having 9 villagers. Will this prevent any new residents from plotting?

Also I got a cute little Dachshund Ornament from a fortune cookie today. I remember reading someone else got a chihuahua so I'm really hoping there's a Labrador to complete the Ninendogs trilogy! There might be more come to think of it, but I just remember Chihuahua, Dachshund, and Labrador to be the main titles.


----------



## Licorice

Pokemanz said:


> I'm curious as to what might happen if you cover your entire town with patterns while only having 9 villagers. Will this prevent any new residents from plotting?
> 
> Also I got a cute little Dachshund Ornament from a fortune cookie today. I remember reading someone else got a chihuahua so I'm really hoping there's a Labrador to complete the Ninendogs trilogy! There might be more come to think of it, but I just remember Chihuahua, Dachshund, and Labrador to be the main titles.



I would assume that it would keep the adopted villager (or streetpassed) on hold until room was made?


----------



## Invisible again

Anyone know if the Sanrio cards are coming to America?


----------



## rosabee

Invisible again said:


> Anyone know if the Sanrio cards are coming to America?



I believe it's unconfirmed sadly!


----------



## Invisible again

rosabee said:


> I believe it's unconfirmed sadly!



Well, that's unfortunate, but I hope they can make it over here eventually. c:


----------



## KeatAlex

Pokemanz said:


> I'm curious as to what might happen if you cover your entire town with patterns while only having 9 villagers. Will this prevent any new residents from plotting?



I'm assuming this will just override the code that doesn't let it set in paths.


----------



## moonford

How do I get the storage space and the HHD item placement feature?


----------



## Cascade

Whiteflamingo said:


> How do I get the storage space and the HHD item placement feature?



Go to Tom Nook and pay the loan


----------



## Noctis

Welp someone on tumblr said sanrio villagers aren't adoptable. Well there's goes everyone's hopes who want to adopt them from others. Though I still want to see if anyone else can completely confirm that.


----------



## mayortash

cuddle said:


> Welp someone on tumblr said sanrio villagers aren't adoptable. Well there's goes everyone's hopes who want to adopt them from others. Though I still want to see if anyone else can completely confirm that.



Someone has screenshot talking to a Sanrio character in their RV and you can ask them to move in and I just dreamt a town that had a few moved in.


----------



## Noctis

mayortash said:


> Someone has screenshot talking to a Sanrio character in their RV and you can ask them to move in and I just dreamt a town that had a few moved in.



I know you're able to do that, but what I was saying was you can't put them in boxes and have someone from another town adopt them :/


----------



## AudyBanana

Small little detail I just realized was added: You can sit in the seat of a RV and honk the horn to shock whoever is inside.


----------



## Pokemanz

One of my weekly tasks is to donate art to the museum. I find this rather annoying since Redd rarely appears for me and I have only a few pieces missing. I really doubt I'll be able to complete it.


----------



## unintentional

AudyBanana said:


> Small little detail I just realized was added: You can sit in the seat of a RV and honk the horn to shock whoever is inside.



Nat's shocked face is a little weird imho.  It's slightly uncanny since all the other characters look cartoony (not that Nat's doesn't, it just looks like a different kind of cartoony,) and he looks more like he's out of Courage the Cowardly Dog haha.


----------



## Sidewalk

Stalfos said:


> Will selling your town also reset all your badges?



Yes it reset.


----------



## Mink777

Does anyone know if you can adopt the 50 welcome amiibo cards from other towns?


----------



## Spooky.

If someone has a villager move into their town via amiibo card, can you adopt that villager from that person when they go to move out?

(So say if someone uses a card to move Tom into their town, can I adopt Tom from that person?)


----------



## Mars Adept

A very small difference, but the new logo for the game doesn't have the "welcome to" part anymore.

Does anyone know the exact date for the amiibo cards?


----------



## SakuraJD

I have a very organized town, im wondering where these RVs are gonna set up shop. i keep my game offline all the time to avoid random stuff. but i really like the idea behind this.


----------



## Sidewalk

KattWithAKink said:


> If you recreate the town Isabelle will give you two options one of them being "I want to take a break" What does this do?



It delete your town, without the option to sell. Be-careful...


----------



## BluebellLight

Not sure if sanrio villagers are adoptable but the new welcome amiibo cards definitely are.


----------



## Mars Adept

BluebellLight said:


> Not sure if sanrio villagers are adoptable but the new welcome amiibo cards definitely are.



Do you know when the returning villager cards release? I'm waiting for Ketchup, Ike, and Louie.


----------



## Flare

Believe December 2nd? Could be wrong...


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, spooky bookcase (pumpkin series), and regal dresser. Thanks in advance! 

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 

Also, is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?


----------



## EniracY

GuerreraD said:


> As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...
> 
> There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, spooky bookcase (pumpkin series), and regal dresser. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
> *Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
> *Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
> *Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
> *Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
> *Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
> *Picnic table*, confirmed not...
> *Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
> *Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item
> 
> Also, is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?



Just tried the mush closet with no luck


----------



## mayortash

GuerreraD said:


> As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...
> 
> There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, spooky bookcase (pumpkin series), and regal dresser. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
> *Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
> *Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
> *Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
> *Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
> *Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
> *Picnic table*, confirmed not...
> *Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
> *Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item
> 
> Also, is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?



The pufferfish TV and the sandcastle are still too big to put on things too, and they're both 1x1

- - - Post Merge - - -



cuddle said:


> I know you're able to do that, but what I was saying was you can't put them in boxes and have someone from another town adopt them :/



Oh my bad! Totally misunderstood.


----------



## mirukushake

BluebellLight said:


> Not sure if sanrio villagers are adoptable but the new welcome amiibo cards definitely are.



Sanrio villagers are adoptable, but only from your own campground.


----------



## Mistymayz

So I time traveled a few days to scan in amiibo cards and I guess Dec 2 is Wolf Links birthday....I don't know what to get him ;-;


----------



## lars708

Mistymayz said:


> So I time traveled a few days to scan in amiibo cards and I guess Dec 2 is Wolf Links birthday....I don't know what to get him ;-;



Give him Link's tunic


----------



## GirlPolarBear

SakuraJD said:


> I have a very organized town, im wondering where these RVs are gonna set up shop. i keep my game offline all the time to avoid random stuff. but i really like the idea behind this.



Most likely beside that lake on the right, near the town plaza, OR across from the town hall, but I think it's going to be the plaza.


----------



## Mistymayz

lars708 said:


> Give him Link's tunic



Yeah there's no way he wouldn't love that! ^-^ He'll look so cute in it he better wear it though...I only have one lol


----------



## davroslek

What exactly is kept when you sell your town off to Nook? Like catalog and badges.


----------



## Pokemanz

davroslek said:


> What exactly is kept when you sell your town off to Nook? Like catalog and badges.



I believe you keep your Bells and your catalog? Badges get reset though.


----------



## lars708

davroslek said:


> What exactly is kept when you sell your town off to Nook? Like catalog and badges.



I think the best way to explain it is that you get an entirely new town, you get to start all over again and you get a new TPC (Town Pass Card), your badges, DA and everything related is linked to that card, and the card is linked to your town. So you won't get to keep anything of that. The update added a little option that lets you start off with a (partially) filled catalog and a bonus in the form of in-game currency -Bells- depending on the value of your town.

Ah yeah to add on that, you can start off without your filled catalog for some extra Bells, the amount of Bells that you will receive depends on how complete it was I believe. But that's optional, I'd personally keep my catalog as it's a pain to fill it.

Everything besides that, items, villagers, whatever you can think of, will be reset/deleted.


----------



## Pokemanz

Discovered something interesting: apparently there are separate pictures for K.K. and DJ K.K.. I decided to scan my DJ K.K. card assuming it would give me K.K.'s pic but I got DJ's pic instead!

Funny considering in HHD it treated both as the same person (which they are, but still!)


----------



## Imbakatten

Is it true that villagers won't move in on your paths anymore?


----------



## AkaneDeath

How does inviting villagers via amiibo cards work? How many days would you time skip for plot resetting?


----------



## FancyThat

Imbakatten said:


> Is it true that villagers won't move in on your paths anymore?



Yes it's true I tested it yesterday with wolf link , I'm so glad they added this into the update.


----------



## Imbakatten

FancyThat said:


> Yes it's true I tested it yesterday with wolf link , I'm so glad they added this into the update.



That's amazing!!! Now I can delete 10 of my pwps that I just built to stop villagers moving in on my paths xD


----------



## Sheando

AkaneDeath said:


> How does inviting villagers via amiibo cards work? How many days would you time skip for plot resetting?



If you invite someone from an amiibo card, their plot will appear the very next day.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Sheando said:


> If you invite someone from an amiibo card, their plot will appear the very next day.



Thanks!


----------



## Spooky.

FancyThat said:


> Yes it's true I tested it yesterday with wolf link , I'm so glad they added this into the update.



Does this apply to villagers you adopt too, or just ones you get via amiibo card?


----------



## Pokemanz

Namstar said:


> Does this apply to villagers you adopt too, or just ones you get via amiibo card?



It applies to all villagers. I picked up a voided villager from a friend while trying to get an amiibo one and she plotted perfectly along my path rather than on top of it.


----------



## Spooky.

Pokemanz said:


> It applies to all villagers. I picked up a voided villager from a friend while trying to get an amiibo one and she plotted perfectly along my path rather than on top of it.



Excellent. I just adopted someone, I'm gonna tile the crap out of my grass now lol. Thank you


----------



## Pokemanz

I just tried the Amiibo Camera for the first time. I'm not really impressed with it tbh, it's really hard to use. You have to use buttons and sliders to adjust everything rather than dragging with the stylus (which it really should have used instead).

On the plus side, you can have 10 characters at once including other players in your town AND you can include the villagers currently in your town AUTOMATICALLY WITHOUT ANY AMIIBO.






my babies. chief is regretting moving out​
I like how the expressions either linger or are continuous so you're guaranteed to get the face you want for everyone. These can be selected for each character and you can even have them sit, lie down, and the like.

All in all it's a cute little addition but I really wish they put a bit more effort into making it perfect. Or just given us the camera options from HHD...


----------



## Ras

Sheando said:


> If you invite someone from an amiibo card, their plot will appear the very next day.



Is it true that you can't plot-reset for them for some reason?  If they appear the next day, why would that be?


----------



## Daydream

Throwing beans at the birds is sooo cute!


----------



## Araie

Ras said:


> Is it true that you can't plot-reset for them for some reason?  If they appear the next day, why would that be?



I know from personal experience that you cannot plot reset them. However, you can place patterns all around your town except for the place where you want that villager to plot. It will then plot in the spot without patterns because villagers cannot plot on patterns anymore. It takes time, but it's very worth it.


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

There are some furniture that look like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the mush closet, spooky bookcase (pumpkin series), and regal dresser. Thanks in advance! 

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Mush closet*, confirmed not…
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 

Also, is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?


----------



## AkaneDeath

Is there a list of which amiibo figures will work and which ones won't?


----------



## KeatAlex

AkaneDeath said:


> Is there a list of which amiibo figures will work and which ones won't?



So far only the animal crossing amiibo, the LOZ amiibo, and the monster hunter amiibo seem to work. Besides villager, smash amiibo don't.


----------



## Pokemanz

I believe they are planning on making others compatible in the future so hopefully some of the Smash amiibos will be usable.

I think it'd be cool if we could scan them and get like a little figurine of the character or something.


----------



## EdIwin3052

Inkwell is always orange regardless of the color of the squid Amiibo you're Scanning.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Amiibo cards are 3.97 at GameStop right now, I'm used to using my Best Buy discount on cards and this is cheaper than that right now.


----------



## Mistymayz

Has anyone had a scanned in villager "ping" about moving out yet? I'm super curious about that...


----------



## Pokemanz

Mistymayz said:


> Has anyone had a scanned in villager "ping" about moving out yet? I'm super curious about that...



I don't think they can ping? Iirc your only way of getting them to leave is by kicking them out.

I am curious if you can scan in a villager you already have? I have everyone I want so I'd like to keep them from moving.


----------



## Rannum

Has anyone seen characters like Tortimer show up in the daily RV?


----------



## Laureline

What's the difference between all the in game 3ds?


----------



## Buster Bunny

It's me or Reese have a low sale for items bought from the Campsite?

I tried to sell a item which Joan was selling and the sell price was very low.


----------



## unintentional

Will scanned characters ever ask to move out?  I don't want to be stuck having to scan characters whenever I want a change and I'll miss the randomness of who moves in :\


----------



## Pokemanz

Lykaios said:


> What's the difference between all the in game 3ds?



They have different patterns and designs depending on who you bought them from. They all function the same though.


----------



## mintellect

GUYS
YOU CAN PLAY INSTRUMENTS AND INTERACT WITH ITEMS WHILE SITTING NOW


----------



## Tobiume

I'm loving the secret storage- no more having to put everything on the ground!


----------



## EdIwin3052

How do you get wisp to appear?


----------



## Mistymayz

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Will scanned characters ever ask to move out?  I don't want to be stuck having to scan characters whenever I want a change and I'll miss the randomness of who moves in :\



I scanned in 10 villagers and skipped ahead a month, had one villager move out on me  they aren't permanent


----------



## Noctis

EdIwin3052 said:


> How do you get wisp to appear?



Just walk around your town. He will eventually find you.


----------



## Buster Bunny

I was wondering: if I buy any item of Pav? series from the campground and sell to Reese, then she'll give 12.000 bells for it?

I was thinking about buying, but I'm not sure if is worth after discovering that Reese would pay less for a furniture bought from Joan.


----------



## lars708

Pokemanz said:


> They have different patterns and designs depending on who you bought them from. They all function the same though.



Are they like customizable at Re-Tail or do they have to be ordered from RVs?


----------



## Sowelu

Anyone else notice that the entrance lights to the Happy Home Showcase (by Digby) are oddly overly bright during nighttime hours? It looks like a glitch. They're not gradient either, the light beams look drawn and 2D.


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

There are some furniture that looks like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the spooky bookcase (pumpkin series) and regal dresser. Thanks in advance! 

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Mush closet*, confirmed not…
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 

Also, is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?


----------



## Drew1234

https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing:_New_Leaf_Welcome_amiibo
Villagers can be invited to town from Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer, and their house will feature the layout as designed by the player in that game.
Is this true? If so how do we do so?


----------



## pandapples

does anyone know all of the sanrio personalities?


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

pandapples said:


> does anyone know all of the sanrio personalities?



Toby is smug, Marty is lazy, Etoile and Chelsea are normal, Rilla and Chai are peppy


----------



## Rannum

Drew1234 said:


> https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing:_New_Leaf_Welcome_amiibo
> Villagers can be invited to town from Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer, and their house will feature the layout as designed by the player in that game.
> Is this true? If so how do we do so?



I haven't heard that as true anywhere, and I dont think it _can_. HHD has a higher item cap, different house layouts and can place items off-grid.


----------



## GhulehGirl

Liking the update so far.


----------



## Zero1000

Liking the update too.

Also bought the Celeste Ribbon from another town. I originally got it because it seemed quite popular, and wanted to buy one just for the sake of it. But then I tried it today. Now I'm thinking about wearing it... even though my villager is male.


----------



## Mistymayz

Do some people have the new villagers from the batch of 50 already? I'm hearing a bunch of stories and don't know if theyre true...


----------



## Noctis

Mistymayz said:


> Do some people have the new villagers from the batch of 50 already? I'm hearing a bunch of stories and don't know if theyre true...



Didn't they release in Japan already?


----------



## Tobiume

0: I had no idea that you could do emotions in the water now~


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

There are some furniture that looks like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the spooky bookcase (pumpkin series) and regal dresser. Thanks in advance! 

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Mush closet*, confirmed not…
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 

Also, is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?


----------



## Tobiume

Another thing I found out - you can honk the horn in the RVs and scare the living day lights out of the current guest  (lmao sorry Nat!)


----------



## mirukushake

cuddle said:


> Didn't they release in Japan already?



Yes, released in Japan already. Out of stock pretty much everywhere already as well, but I managed to pick up a few packs. Welcome amiibo villagers can be adopted by other mayors, btw.


----------



## Ras

Tobiume said:


> Another thing I found out - you can honk the horn in the RVs and scare the living day lights out of the current guest  (lmao sorry Nat!)



You've got Nat today? Does that mean we all have the same NPC every day, because I have Nat?


----------



## Zero1000

Ras said:


> You've got Nat today? Does that mean we all have the same NPC every day, because I have Nat?



Nah, I have Joan.


----------



## davroslek

Are you able to adopt Amiibo villagers from other towns or do you have to use the Amiibo yourself?


----------



## Clover-Palette

_I want to buy all the cards you can use with the game, especially the NPC characters.

Just so I can scan them in loads of times to help other people who need items 

The cards actually cost way less than I thought they were going to but sadly I need to spend like ?20 on a card reader rip_


----------



## Heyden

davroslek said:


> Are you able to adopt Amiibo villagers from other towns or do you have to use the Amiibo yourself?



Only series 1-5 cards can be adopted from other towns. Sanrio/Splatoon/Zelda/Monster Hunter/etc cannot be adopted without possessing their amiibo.


----------



## WeiMoote

It rained for the first time since the update...

Aww, Harvey is wearing a raincoat and has a cover over the furniture he's selling!


----------



## Elena

How to ask a special amiibo character to hang out in the campground?


----------



## Claude

If I move in someone with an Amiibo card and kick someone out, if the villager I kick out is good friends with me, will they still give me their portrait?


----------



## Burumun

Claude said:


> If I move in someone with an Amiibo card and kick someone out, if the villager I kick out is good friends with me, will they still give me their portrait?



I believe so. I haven't done it with anyone I'm good friends with, but I kicked Axel out and got the usual goodbye letter, so I would imagine you get a picture as well with villagers you're friends with.


----------



## Claude

Thanks! I wasn't sure.

A cool thing I noticed (not sure if it's been noticed before) is when I went to someone's dream town, they had Alfonso, one of my previous villagers. When I talked to him, he remembered me. He said something to the effect of, "Didn't expect to see you here! Looks like we've both decided to have a dream!" Or something. That was unexpected. I think the update included that, because it hasn't worked for me in the past.


----------



## Cai-crossing

Just got my town appraised and it's at the maximum bell amount?!?!  Dang!!  If I decide to nuke my town, I'll have some hefty starting out bells ^^;;;

Also I LOVE the new pattern rule, what a blessing :,D


----------



## PaperBag

Not sure if anyone has added this to the "new features with the update" list, but now, when a villager is about to give you a tutorial that you've heard a hundred times already, they first ask you if you want to hear the tutorial, and you can decline. So no more having to hear how to use the 3ds camera anymore.


----------



## WeiMoote

You know, I've been wondering...

If anyone has the Reset Center, they scan in Resetti to have his RV appear, and then they reset...

Would Wisp show up to give you the riot act?


----------



## Cheybunny

Idk if this fits here!! but since it's a new item, I assume it could!!! 
Just found out the donut cushion from the new 7-11 set *IS NOT CUSTOMIZABLE* I bought it bc I thought I could make the frosting pink instead of brownnnn, nooo!!! :[ 

it's still cute though... I'll fit it in somewhere.. somehow.. maybe.. but just to let everyone else that reads this know!!! <3


----------



## Cheybunny

aw god double post

- - - Post Merge - - -



little_caicai said:


> Just got my town appraised and it's at the maximum bell amount?!?!  Dang!!  If I decide to nuke my town, I'll have some hefty starting out bells ^^;;;
> 
> Also I LOVE the new pattern rule, what a blessing :,D



Hihi!! O: What is the new pattern rule!?

---

Also! When wearing the My Melody clothing set, items make a diff sound! it's like a twinkle-magic sound! :>


----------



## Ras

Cheybunny said:


> Hihi!! O: What is the new pattern rule!?



I think they mean how the animals can no longer move their houses over your patterns.  So, you can block off areas you don't want them.


----------



## Marina40499

hello, sorry probably this question was already asked, but i'd like to know, with the amiibo cards can I get a villager  who recently  left my town? or does that cycling villager thing still works?


----------



## Araie

Marina40499 said:


> hello, sorry probably this question was already asked, but i'd like to know, with the amiibo cards can I get a villager  who recently  left my town? or does that cycling villager thing still works?



With amiibo card villagers, I don't believe that get affected by the 16 villager cycle. So, for example, if Stitches just left your town, you could scan him in with an amiibo card the next day to get him to move in again.


----------



## Daydream

Marina40499 said:


> hello, sorry probably this question was already asked, but i'd like to know, with the amiibo cards can I get a villager  who recently  left my town? or does that cycling villager thing still works?



You totally can!  Scanning an Amiibo card bypasses the 16 villager cycle.


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

There are some furniture that looks like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the spooky bookcase (pumpkin series) and regal dresser. Thanks in advance! 

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Mush closet*, confirmed not…
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 

Also, is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?


----------



## RainbowPanda

Am I the only one who finds this update really stressful?? As in, all the new items- there are so many I want, and I'm not able to get Amiibo, so I feel like I'll never have them >->
I'm doing what I can now to finish my huge wishlist, hopefully the items will soon be more widespread.
Apart from that, once I finish my wishlist, I can finally be at peace. I find this update really adorable and I love it, but first I need to remove the stress from an otherwise relaxing game >->


----------



## spamurai

Araie said:


> With amiibo card villagers, I don't believe that get affected by the 16 villager cycle. So, for example, if Stitches just left your town, you could scan him in with an amiibo card the next day to get him to move in again.



This is so handy. Especially if you want to adjust their house location.
I just wish there was an option to say "Never Leave" haha


----------



## Sidewalk

Is there a timing which you must finish the town initiatives task ? 
Because I'm doing right now at 1am and it's not registering


----------



## spamurai

Sidewalk said:


> Is there a timing which you must finish the town initiatives task ?
> Because I'm doing right now at 1am and it's not registering



I don't think so. Maybe it refreshes at 6am?


----------



## Marina40499

Araie said:


> With amiibo card villagers, I don't believe that get affected by the 16 villager cycle. So, for example, if Stitches just left your town, you could scan him in with an amiibo card the next day to get him to move in again.



thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Daydream said:


> You totally can!  Scanning an Amiibo card bypasses the 16 villager cycle.



thanks a lot for these informations


----------



## moss_asteri

Ever since I updated (which is when the update came out), I've been shooting down balloons, but I still only get balloon furniture. Is anyone else having this problem? The update supposedly makes the balloon presents give both random and balloon furniture.


----------



## mirukushake

moss_asteri said:


> Ever since I updated (which is when the update came out), I've been shooting down balloons, but I still only get balloon furniture. Is anyone else having this problem? The update supposedly makes the balloon presents give both random and balloon furniture.



I've heard they only give you balloon furniture until you've completed the set, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sidewalk

spamurai said:


> I don't think so. Maybe it refreshes at 6am?



Thank you, I'll try again


----------



## ellienoise

Anyone knows why one of my side characters is not allowed in Mable's RV? it just says it's closed.


----------



## Kitty2201

Did they add new items to buy at Nooks? Or are the new items only from RV's and Harvey's?


----------



## ellienoise

Kitty2201 said:


> Did they add new items to buy at Nooks? Or are the new items only from RV's and Harvey's?



If you link HHD you can get the gigant furniture from Nook's catalogue, but the rest is only through the campsite.


----------



## Timexturner

Quick question about the Sanrio cards... Are they coming to North America? Or do we just have to order them from Europe or something? Because I'm not sure.


----------



## Kitty2201

ellienoise said:


> If you link HHD you can get the gigant furniture from Nook's catalogue, but the rest is only through the campsite.



Thanks, I don't have HHD but I was able to catalog those items. It's hard to find a list on how to get some of the new items


----------



## spamurai

Timexturner said:


> Quick question about the Sanrio cards... Are they coming to North America? Or do we just have to order them from Europe or something? Because I'm not sure.



I don't think Nintendo NA have announced anything.
The cards were in the Japanese and EU directs but not the NA direct.
So I'm guessing they're not coming to NA.
Which is weird.


----------



## piske

Does anyone know how you obtain the Fueki furniture set?


----------



## spamurai

pechue said:


> Does anyone know how you obtain the Fueki furniture set?



I think it's future DLC in Japan.


----------



## piske

spamurai said:


> I think it's future DLC in Japan.



Ah, darn! Of course! Thank you~


----------



## Agiledog

Anyone know of a website listing what each amiibo card has to sell with MEOW coupons? I know of MoriDB but that list is not completed. What i am looking for is a website showing what each card offers to sell.


----------



## jcmbangor

mirukushake said:


> I've heard they only give you balloon furniture until you've completed the set, but I'm not sure.



This appears to be true. Of my three towns, only one mayor completed the set. He has been getting other furniture. My other two mayors still get balloon items.


----------



## GuerreraD

As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...

There are some furniture that looks like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the spooky bookcase (pumpkin series) and regal dresser. Thanks in advance! 

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Mush closet*, confirmed not…
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 

Also, is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?


----------



## mirukushake

Agiledog said:


> Anyone know of a website listing what each amiibo card has to sell with MEOW coupons? I know of MoriDB but that list is not completed. What i am looking for is a website showing what each card offers to sell.



I don't think a complete list exists because most people are checking the items with data mining/hacking, and the cards are only released in a few places atm. Cards are hard to come by even in Japan, but I've been uploading pictures as I get villagers. You can see a list in progress here: https://reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/5b56y9/rv_furniture_list/


----------



## ellienoise

one of my town initiatives was to spend 150 bells with leila... I have no idea how to do that, anyone knows?


----------



## dudeabides

My meow doesn't like me, tells me to pass a fashion check or get some art appraised and Redd and Gracie aren't around.


----------



## lars708

ellienoise said:


> one of my town initiatives was to spend 150 bells with leila... I have no idea how to do that, anyone knows?



I think you're supposed to sell her items on the island until you received 150 bells from her in total.


----------



## littletwinclouds

i bought a pack of japanese sanrio cards from ebay, didn't realise that you only get 2 cards and a sticker in the pack - only the eu packs have all cards ;~;

it was only $13 but still wahhhhh


----------



## Agiledog

mirukushake said:


> I don't think a complete list exists because most people are checking the items with data mining/hacking, and the cards are only released in a few places atm. Cards are hard to come by even in Japan, but I've been uploading pictures as I get villagers. You can see a list in progress here: https://reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/5b56y9/rv_furniture_list/



Thanks, it is a start.


----------



## N a t

littletwinclouds said:


> i bought a pack of japanese sanrio cards from ebay, didn't realise that you only get 2 cards and a sticker in the pack - only the eu packs have all cards ;~;
> 
> it was only $13 but still wahhhhh



Yikes, sorry to hear that :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?396637-Sanrio-Cards!!  Anyone who wants the cards and hasn't viewed this thread yet, should check out the link inside. I pre-ordered all 6 Sanrio cards for like $10, shipping included...


----------



## AshleighOfKhazdhan

Does anyone know if I can use one amiibo to get all the Zelda villagers? I just have access to the one, Gannondorf, and it's a buddy's, and I'd rather know before I borrow it so I know for sure how long I need it for.


----------



## Jade_Amell

AshleighOfKhazdhan said:


> Does anyone know if I can use one amiibo to get all the Zelda villagers? I just have access to the one, Gannondorf, and it's a buddy's, and I'd rather know before I borrow it so I know for sure how long I need it for.



Sorry, according to this, Gannondorf can only get one villager.

https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/5aucku/amiibo_update_faq/d9ku13n/


----------



## N a t

AshleighOfKhazdhan said:


> Does anyone know if I can use one amiibo to get all the Zelda villagers? I just have access to the one, Gannondorf, and it's a buddy's, and I'd rather know before I borrow it so I know for sure how long I need it for.



Sadly, you cannot. Gannon unlocks a Gannon themed Pig villager, and no one else.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Learned a lesson the hard way. I wanted to get more stuff off W. Link via the RV. Apparently, once you have him move into your town you can't summon his RV. Wisp just takes his form and gives you something from his list. T_T Now I either have to convince him to give me stuff from his room, or kick him out of town, re-summon him and buy everything from his RV first. T_T


----------



## Marina40499

hi, i have another question, so apparently villagers can't move in your patterns, but can they still move in your flowers and trees? T_T


----------



## lars708

ACN_Jade said:


> Learned a lesson the hard way. I wanted to get more stuff off W. Link via the RV. Apparently, once you have him move into your town you can't summon his RV. Wisp just takes his form and gives you something from his list. T_T Now I either have to convince him to give me stuff from his room, or kick him out of town, re-summon him and buy everything from his RV first. T_T



I made that mistake with Cece and Vich?... All the Squid Sisters items are suddenly out of reach ;_;


----------



## Lualdara

Marina40499 said:


> hi, i have another question, so apparently villagers can't move in your patterns, but can they still move in your flowers and trees? T_T



Yes, they can move on top of flowers and trees. You could try scattering patterns on strategic places you don't want them to put their houses on. They will plot in any 3x3 space not covered in patterns.


----------



## Marina40499

Lualdara said:


> Yes, they can move on top of flowers and trees. You could try scattering patterns on strategic places you don't want them to put their houses on. They will plot in any 3x3 space not covered in patterns.



haha yeah that's what i was planning to do. Thank you!


----------



## Burumun

How are people getting the Welcome Amiibo cards already? Don't they not release until December? Or are they already out in Japan?



ACN_Jade said:


> Learned a lesson the hard way. I wanted to get more stuff off W. Link via the RV. Apparently, once you have him move into your town you can't summon his RV. Wisp just takes his form and gives you something from his list. T_T Now I either have to convince him to give me stuff from his room, or kick him out of town, re-summon him and buy everything from his RV first. T_T





lars708 said:


> I made that mistake with Cece and Vich?... All the Squid Sisters items are suddenly out of reach ;_;



If you have RL friends with ACNL, you could have them scan in your amiibos and buy the items when visiting their town.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

GuerreraD said:


> As stupid as this question may seem, it's actually very important to me and my frustrated decorative plans, so please someone answer me!  Just to know if this update of the game resolves any of those frustrations...
> 
> There are some furniture that looks like you could put things on them, but you actually can't (like dressers, short wardrobes or libraries). Can someone check this out for me, please? Ones that I remember right now were the spooky bookcase (pumpkin series) and regal dresser. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
> *Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
> *Mush closet*, confirmed not?
> *Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
> *Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
> *Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
> *Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
> *Picnic table*, confirmed not...
> *Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
> *Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item
> 
> Also, is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?



The regal dresser still can't have anything on top of it, unfortunately


----------



## Jade_Amell

Burumun said:


> How are people getting the Welcome Amiibo cards already? Don't they not release until December? Or are they already out in Japan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have RL friends with ACNL, you could have them scan in your amiibos and buy the items when visiting their town.



I have another DS and another copy of Animal Crossing, but at the moment my kid is using her DS and playing something else. SO I can't exactly take it from her.


----------



## Dra Machi

Hey! (I've been inactive for a few years) I got the update, and I wanted Chief to move into my town. I was told to go to the campsite to tell him to move in, but when I got there, he wasn't there.
Anybody know why?

EDIT: Nevermind! I figured it out! It's cuz he's already a villager in New Leaf, so he doesn't go to the campsite, he just moves in on his own.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Dra Machi said:


> Hey! (I've been inactive for a few years) I got the update, and I wanted Chief to move into my town. I was told to go to the campsite to tell him to move in, but when I got there, he wasn't there.
> Anybody know why?



Did you scan his Amiibo card? Because that's the only way they'll show up in the RV campsite.


----------



## mirukushake

Burumun said:


> How are people getting the Welcome Amiibo cards already? Don't they not release until December? Or are they already out in Japan?



Cards have been out in Japan since the 3rd.


----------



## angelina

Can you scan the same amiibo card in two different towns?


----------



## Loriii

angelina said:


> Can you scan the same amiibo card in two different towns?



Yes. The amiibo card isn't tied to anything. The only limit is that you can only scan 1 per day, per town (you probably already know this)


----------



## angelina

Role said:


> Yes. The amiibo card isn't tied to anything. The only limit is that you can only scan 1 per day, per town (you probably already know this)



Thanks. My friend has Goldie and we both want her but didn't know if it was possible.


----------



## satine

Sorry if this has been asked before, but. How do I get a special character to actually move their RV into my campsite? Can I do it from my amiibo cards...? Because, any time I summon one I am offered a 'prize' and that is it.


----------



## mirukushake

Broflovski said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but. How do I get a special character to actually move their RV into my campsite? Can I do it from my amiibo cards...? Because, any time I summon one I am offered a 'prize' and that is it.



You can only get a special character's RV if you have the actual amiibo figure, not the cards.


----------



## Jade_Amell

You need actual Amiibo figures for some of them, and the glittery cards only give you something.


----------



## Ras

Lualdara said:


> Yes, they can move on top of flowers and trees. You could try scattering patterns on strategic places you don't want them to put their houses on. They will plot in any 3x3 space not covered in patterns.



What about the space in front of the door that can't have a tile?  If I forget and leave a tile there, will they still move in and just remove that one?


----------



## Melyora

Ras said:


> What about the space in front of the door that can't have a tile?  If I forget and leave a tile there, will they still move in and just remove that one?



Can confirm, they'll plot on 3x3 places. The tile in front of the door will disappear once the house is built.


----------



## Videoguy612

They have also added the Fortune Shirt, that Rasher used to wear in ACGC.


----------



## GuerreraD

Hey, thanks a lot for all the people who helped me with this and gave me their answers!  Yes, about all the furniture that look like you could put things on (at least to me), but actually can't. We are already down to the last item! So please, just the last effort!

*Spooky bookcase*, ???

In case anyone else is interested in the matter, here is the furniture that was checked out:

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Mush closet*, confirmed not…
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Regal dresser*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 

p.s. Is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?.


----------



## mahala

GuerreraD said:


> Hey, thanks a lot for all the people who helped me with this and gave me their answers!  Yes, about all the furniture that look like you could put things on (at least to me), but actually can't. We are already down to the last item! So please, just the last effort!
> 
> *Spooky bookcase*, ???


You *can not* put anything on the *Spooky bookcase*.


----------



## Villager Fan

Has anybody moved in any Welcome Amiibo villagers yet? I've seen all the Zelda and Splatoon ones fully rendered in the game, and I've been trying to visit dream towns in Japan and Europe but I've failed to find a single one. The only ones I've seen have been Ursula, Julia, Tad (in Ninten), Ketchup (from a Japanese blog), Hopkins and Stella (from the Direct). I'm dying to see more and I live in the US so I won't get my hands on the cards for a few more weeks. 

I really want to see Hornsby, Cleo and Olive, which are some of my dreamies.


----------



## pandapples

where are people getting the white festive tree from?


----------



## Mars Adept

pandapples said:


> where are people getting the white festive tree from?



It might be from Harvey, but I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## Snowolf2001

*It is a GREAT update, if I say so myself. Gives people a good excuse to return to their villages, and it adds more daily things to do, other than the routinely, basic stuff.

However, they removed all of the no-clipping glitches, and that is kinda frustrating. It made the game a lot more interesting, so it was a shame they removed those.*


----------



## bloomwaker

pandapples said:


> where are people getting the white festive tree from?



According to a thread I saw about it, it comes from Harvey, but it's extremely rare.


----------



## GuerreraD

*IT'S DONE!* 

Thank you everybody for helping me with this. Here I leave you the complete list of my frustrations (placing stuff on furniture), in case it's useful to someone else too. Remember, this is about furniture changes *after *the update!

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Spooky bookcase* (pumpkin series), confirmed not...
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Mush closet*, confirmed not…
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Regal dresser*, confirmed not...
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 

p.s. Is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?.


----------



## WeiMoote

I also heard that the White Festive Tree is available from Jingle, when he visits in his RV.


----------



## Pokemanz

GuerreraD said:


> p.s. Is the *yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the sweets player?.



Not sure if you got this answered already but it still can't be placed on top of anything.


----------



## Trickilicky

Anyone else enjoying the two new mini games? Puzzle League (via the New Nintendo 3DS item) and Desert Island Escape (via the Wii Console item) are loads of fun! The puzzle one is flipping addictive, though I get kind of mad if one of my villagers beats me ><


----------



## EdIwin3052

i didnt understand the hype around the white festive tree until i got one.  oh man its so gorgeous, and when i found out it lights up...


----------



## Mink777

EdIwin3052 said:


> i didnt understand the hype around the white festive tree until i got one.  oh man its so gorgeous, and when i found out it lights up...



I'm definitely gonna need one for my Christmas town!


----------



## mintellect

WeiMoote said:


> I also heard that the White Festive Tree is available from Jingle, when he visits in his RV.



I've had Jingle once and I don't recall seeing it in his RV, though that could just be my bad memory.
I do hope to get my hands on it though, it's super pretty.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Anyone else enjoying the two new mini games? Puzzle League (via the New Nintendo 3DS item) and Desert Island Escape (via the Wii Console item) are loads of fun! The puzzle one is flipping addictive, though I get kind of mad if one of my villagers beats me ><



Desert Island Escape is fun, but I'm stuck on Puzzle Leauges's fourth boss (Cyrus I think).


----------



## Pokemanz

Trickilicky said:


> Anyone else enjoying the two new mini games? Puzzle League (via the New Nintendo 3DS item) and Desert Island Escape (via the Wii Console item) are loads of fun! The puzzle one is flipping addictive, though I get kind of mad if one of my villagers beats me ><



They're super fun but Puzzle League is starting to annoy me. I can't pass the 3rd (not sure if it's third or fourth but it's Fang) boss because I only get like 30% in the three levels and they expect me to win with everything going fast and stuff falling? ;-; I'm honestly not that fast at matching things so I can't seem to advance.

It's really upsetting since I need the prizes from both games for my full Nintendo room. Guess I'll just have to buy them from someone...

Also I'm not sure if having an amiibo helps but none of my amiibo are compatible. :/


----------



## Ras

Melyora said:


> Can confirm, they'll plot on 3x3 places. The tile in front of the door will disappear once the house is built.



Thank you!  

I clicked like and it shows a thumbs down, so I hope I didn't dislike your comment.  I like it! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



bloomwaker said:


> According to a thread I saw about it, it comes from Harvey, but it's extremely rare.



Maybe it'll become more common towards Christmas? IDK.


----------



## LunaLight

WeiMoote said:


> I also heard that the White Festive Tree is available from Jingle, when he visits in his RV.



Jingle has been in my town and I can confirm that it isn't in his RV. The way I got mine was from a giveaway town, which the owner got all the new items within the game so it's still unknown as to how or where you get it properly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Anyone else enjoying the two new mini games? Puzzle League (via the New Nintendo 3DS item) and Desert Island Escape (via the Wii Console item) are loads of fun! The puzzle one is flipping addictive, though I get kind of mad if one of my villagers beats me ><



I'm stuck on the last level in Puzzle League with Cornimer and it's really been making me angry...
Haven't been able to play Desert Island Escape yet though because I have no play coins, I barely ever go out and when I do I don't take my 3DS... :/


----------



## Clover-Palette

_May I ask, what npcs can you get without the need for amiibo?
_


----------



## Jade_Amell

Spoiler








I think I have a problem.


----------



## spamurai

ACN_Jade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188830
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a problem.



Booster packs always look better in NA


----------



## Jade_Amell

spamurai said:


> Booster packs always look better in NA



My plan was to SAVE money for when the "Welcome Amiibo" cards drop. Went to Walmart with my cousin, annnnd found the top row of cards for sale. Yeah...Let's just say I blew all my funds for video games. xD


----------



## littletwinclouds

ACN_Jade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188830
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a problem.



post what you get when you open them!!!


----------



## Jade_Amell

littletwinclouds said:


> post what you get when you open them!!!





Spoiler







Yes I started screaming when I saw Beau. <3


----------



## Ras

I'm sure this is widely known, but I found out today that if you are outside when someone goes into an RV and honks the horn, you can hear it and your villager will do the shocked animation.


----------



## uwuzumakii

ACN_Jade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188830
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have a problem.



Your problem is that you don't have enough card packs!


----------



## spamurai

ACN_Jade said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188846
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I started screaming when I saw Beau. <3



Thats awesome. But sucks you got dupes in only a few packs >.<



Ras said:


> I'm sure this is widely known, but I found out today that if you are outside when someone goes into an RV and honks the horn, you can hear it and your villager will do the shocked animation.



Oh really? haha Thats awesome.


----------



## LuciaMew

Pokemanz said:


> They're super fun but Puzzle League is starting to annoy me. I can't pass the 3rd (not sure if it's third or fourth but it's Fang) boss because I only get like 30% in the three levels and they expect me to win with everything going fast and stuff falling? ;-; I'm honestly not that fast at matching things so I can't seem to advance.
> 
> It's really upsetting since I need the prizes from both games for my full Nintendo room. Guess I'll just have to buy them from someone...
> 
> Also I'm not sure if having an amiibo helps but none of my amiibo are compatible. :/


Amiibo figure definitely helps you a lot. I wasn't able to pass through the 3rd to last boss in the story line since it was combination of time and garbage. When I use Amiibo figure, I was able to pass it without having any problem, it was very easy. I also didn't have any problems getting the rest of the whole fairy outfit too. It took me only 1 hour to finish the easy story mode and get the fairy outfit.


----------



## Mints

Does anyone know if your are able to get the RV villagers live in your town or not? I heard some people say that you can.


----------



## GuerreraD

*IT'S DONE!* 

Thank you everybody for helping me with this. Here I leave you the complete list of my frustrations (placing stuff on furniture), in case it's useful to someone else too. Remember, this is about furniture changes *after *the update!

*Cabana dresser*, confirmed to work now!
*Kitchen island*, confirmed yes!
*Exotic chest*, confirmed yes!
*Blue bookcase*, confirmed yes!
*Spooky bookcase* (pumpkin series), confirmed not...
*Mush closet*, confirmed not…
*Gorgeous chest*, confirmed not...
*Regal dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets dresser*, confirmed not...
*Picnic table*, confirmed not...
*Patchwork dresser*, confirmed not...
*Sweets player*, confirmed to stay on ground despite being a 1x1 item 
*Yut board* still too big to be put on something, like the previous.

*OK, WE FINISHED! *


----------



## Bcat

Can anyone tell me if when you start the game after downloading the update it gives you the option to reset the date? I haven't played in over a year and I don't want to lose my dreamies.


----------



## Daydream

I just realised something... The update is called ACNL 1.4... Wait, what? Didn't we skip a few numbers? If I remember correctly, before the update, it was written "Version 1.1" on the title screen. So, what happened with 1.2 and 1.3? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Can anyone tell me if when you start the game after downloading the update it gives you the option to reset the date? I haven't played in over a year and I don't want to lose my dreamies.



You won't be able to change the date


----------



## Bcat

Daydream said:


> I just realised something... The update is called ACNL 1.4... Wait, what? Didn't we skip a few numbers? If I remember correctly, before the update, it was written "Version 1.1" on the title screen. So, what happened with 1.2 and 1.3? lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be able to change the date



Thanks. I just bit the bullet and played it anyway. No one left I'm so lucky!


----------



## lars708

Bcat said:


> Thanks. I just bit the bullet and played it anyway. No one left I'm so lucky!



Lucky! You always could've changed the internal clock of the 3DS btw


----------



## Trickilicky

To anyone else getting frustrated with the Puzzle League mini game: I discovered that you can beat Story Mode without an amiibo character (I just did it on the hard setting)! Even though it feels like the game is mocking you the whole time, and during the many attempts to complete you feel that you want to fire Isabelle out of a canon into another town, because she's a smug little muppet who shows no respect for her boss - you, the actual MAYOR of the whole TOWN!!!

Some things that I discovered that helped me get an edge over Isabelle and Cornimer: 

* The three practice stages where you build up support don't give you a combined total of support. I legit only just figured that out yesterday, so it might only be me who didn't get how that worked until now, d'oh. The final support percentage actually only comes from the 3rd practice game, the previous two don't add to the total. So I made sure I played super well in the third practice run to get the best support total possible to take into the 'boss' game. The best I achieved on hard was 34% (sigh), but every bit helps. 

* The wipeout special move is target specific! Whatever line your cursor is on when you press Y to active it, is the line that will be destroyed. Again, I only just realised this yesterday..I had previously thought the wipeout line was just random. When I figured out you can pick which line to remove, it helped set up chains and combos much more easily.


Now to figure out what the heck I'm doing in Desert Island Escape.. >_<


----------



## lars708

Thanks for the info TrickiLicky! Do you also happen to know what exactly determines the support percentage after each practice stage? I don't really get how that works...


----------



## Villager Fan

Never mind.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I'm sorry if this has already been conclusively answered, but will villagers that you move in via the Amiibo cards offer to move out on their own? I've read a LOT of conflicting info on this subject, and I'd love to know for sure.

And also if I'll need to buy new cards to get the few villagers I moved in with cards to LEAVE.


----------



## NeapolitanNightmares

Has anyone else had trouble scanning their amiibos into the game? I've been using all my Zelda and AC ones no problem and yesterday Wisp has started refusing my Link amiibo for no reason. I've used it 2 or 3 times to order furniture from Wolf Link's RV so it definitely works. My wireless communications are on and everything, other ones still work but whenever I scan Link Wisp just says something like "are you sure you're scanning an Animal Crossing amiibo". Anyone got any ideas about what this means or how I can get around it?


----------



## lars708

That's very strange, I haven't come across any issues with my amiibo figures or cards yet. I mean I have seen the message you are talking about as I tried to look for other compatible figures but all the ones that are supposed to work actually work for me.


----------



## JCnator

lars708 said:


> Thanks for the info TrickiLicky! Do you also happen to know what exactly determines the support percentage after each practice stage? I don't really get how that works...



I think the percentage increases every time you clear a set of blocks. Both combos (clearing more than 4 matching blocks at once) and chains (when a clear causes other blocks to fall and cause even more clears) will definitely raise your support percentage much higher as opposed to just lining up 3 matching blocks.


----------



## Dorian

I was using the wrong side of the scanner when this happened to me.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm still waiting for the Sanrio cards to arrive. And then I'm going to play a survivor game with the villagers I have in my town. Lol.


----------



## ChocoMagii

You have to scan it exactly with the circle code onto the 3ds. I got my My Melody Amiibo today ^ The Japanese version but I'm still very happy ♥


----------



## ChocoMagii

You have to scan it exactly with the circle code onto the 3ds. I got my My Melody Amiibo today ^ The Japanese version but I'm still very happy ♥


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Can villagers change their wallpaper now?  I had a couple different ones ask to trade for mine, I said no, but afterwards I realized I don't recall them asking before the update.


----------



## JWBear77

NeapolitanNightmares said:


> Has anyone else had trouble scanning their amiibos into the game? I've been using all my Zelda and AC ones no problem and yesterday Wisp has started refusing my Link amiibo for no reason. I've used it 2 or 3 times to order furniture from Wolf Link's RV so it definitely works. My wireless communications are on and everything, other ones still work but whenever I scan Link Wisp just says something like "are you sure you're scanning an Animal Crossing amiibo". Anyone got any ideas about what this means or how I can get around it?



this is happening to me as well and very frustrating

def not an issue w NFC reader as it works fine w other games
also, I tested this w wife's character and inexplicably Wisp accepts amiibos fine


----------



## NeapolitanNightmares

JWBear77 said:


> this is happening to me as well and very frustrating
> 
> def not an issue w NFC reader as it works fine w other games
> also, I tested this w wife's character and inexplicably Wisp accepts amiibos fine



It's so annoying, literally have one item left to get from Wolf Link. Have you found anything about this anywhere else? I've had a look and haven't seen anything


----------



## BB-8 fan girl

Is there anything new or cool in ac:wa to do besides the amiibo cards and campground?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is there anything new or cool to do in ac:wa besides amiibo cards and campground?


----------



## smolfriskeh

does anyone know what the new fertilizer does? all it says is "can restore the colour to dried out trees", does it have anything to do with perfect fruit trees or can tree leaves dry out now?


----------



## Becca617

smolfriskeh said:


> does anyone know what the new fertilizer does? all it says is "can restore the colour to dried out trees", does it have anything to do with perfect fruit trees or can tree leaves dry out now?



Fertilizer can now restore dead perfect fruit trees when you shake the fruit off them too many times  (perfect fruit trees have a certain amount of times where they only grow back fruit and then they eventually die) that's what it means.


----------



## Becca617

double post?? ok


----------



## piske

I just started a town a few days ago and I haven't had much time to play yet! But I found wisp today and his cute little jeweled lamp c: I've bought a few of the new furniture pieces from Harvey and so far I've had Joan and Gulliver. I was surprised when I accidentally sat on a rock! I'm looking forward to building up a town and potentially buying some amiibo cards to get some of the new villagers. I'm glad they invested time and money into an update, I think all of the animal crossing fans really appreciate it.


----------



## smolfriskeh

If I use an Amiibo card to force someone to move into my town, will their house be in the same place as the villager they replaced?


----------



## Barbara

smolfriskeh said:


> If I use an Amiibo card to force someone to move into my town, will their house be in the same place as the villager they replaced?



No! I did this once, and although the house did end up _really close_ to the previous house, it was one space down, so not the same space. I covered my town in patterns, though, so there was limited space for the villager to plot.


----------



## LuciaMew

Can you scan and invite the same Amiibo villager again after that villager which you used his/her amiibo card to invite to your town just moves away not long ago? I wish there is a new official guide for the Amiibo villagers


----------



## Loriii

LuciaMew said:


> Can you scan and invite the same Amiibo villager again after that villager which you used his/her amiibo card to invite to your town just moves away not long ago? I wish there is a new official guide for the Amiibo villagers



Yeah! You can scan and move them in again to your town if you have the amiibo. It overrides the 16-villager cycle.


----------



## Ras

When I invite someone from the campground, do they move in the next morning?  Or do I need to have my patterns down to block stuff off before I ask them?


----------



## Loriii

Ras said:


> When I invite someone from the campground, do they move in the next morning?  Or do I need to have my patterns down to block stuff off before I ask them?



They will move in (place their plot) the next morning. You can put paths the day before they move in. Doesn't matter before or after you ask them as long as you place the patterns on the same day.


----------



## Ras

Thank you! I've been trying to get that answered for a while now.


----------



## LuciaMew

Role said:


> Yeah! You can scan and move them in again to your town if you have the amiibo. It overrides the 16-villager cycle.



Thanks I am so glad that I don't have to go through the 16 cycle anymore XD.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also have another question about Amiibo cards, is it okay to buy used Amiibo cards? Would others prefer to trade new cards only?


----------



## piske

Does anyone have pictures of what the new accessories/clothing look like on their mayor? I'm looking specifically for examples of Lottie's bun and Celeste ribbon.


----------



## Ras

They need to add an emotion button next to Buy Furniture when in the RV. I've got the Nooklings, and at least I can trade emotions with the one by the campfire.


----------



## piske

Also, is the only way to get Lottie and Celeste through using their Amiibos?


----------



## Ras

pechue said:


> Also, is the only way to get Lottie and Celeste through using their Amiibos?



Yes, I believe so.

I have the Celeste amiibo, but I haven't scanned it yet.  I did scan Lottie and got the bow.  I'm a guy, and my villager's a guy, but here's what it looks like (and it makes me look like a girl):




And I believe that is a Lottie sweater.

For good measure, here is the girl inkling:



I have been walking around with the boy inkling helmet, but I don't have a picture.


----------



## piske

Ras said:


> Yes, I believe so.
> 
> I have the Celeste amiibo, but I haven't scanned it yet.  I did scan Lottie and got the bow.  I'm a guy, and my villager's a guy, but here's what it looks like (and it makes me look like a girl):
> 
> View attachment 189301
> 
> And I believe that is a Lottie sweater.
> 
> For good measure, here is the girl inkling:
> 
> View attachment 189302
> 
> I have been walking around with the boy inkling helmet, but I don't have a picture.



THANK YOU SO MUCH! Ah, I might just fold and buy the Celeste and Lottie Amiibos then~ they are the only ones I really want the RV stuff from. *prays they go on sale on cyber Monday*


----------



## Villager Fan

So it seems like certain Welcome Amiibo returning villagers underwent personality changes.

Ursala - Snooty > Uchi
Julia - Normal > Snooty
Leopold - Jock > Smug
Raddle - Jock > Lazy
Dobie - Lazy > Cranky
Huck - Lazy > Smug
Plucky - Peppy > Uchi


----------



## Ras

It's pretty annoying about Dobie. What would have been the harm in having one unique male wolf.


----------



## Ras

Here is the Celeste ribbon:


----------



## Daydream

Can anyone tell me how to get Holden, the new hamster? I thought he was from the Sanrio cards, but I haven't seen him on any card so I'm kinda unsure...


----------



## littletwinclouds

Daydream said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get Holden, the new hamster? I thought he was from the Sanrio cards, but I haven't seen him on any card so I'm kinda unsure...



apparently he's a japan dlc?? i really hope we can get him though, he's so cute!!


----------



## Metal Scorpion

I'm kinda annoyed they changed Dobie's personality to Cranky because there are already four cranky wolves, all except one (Fang) have been in every game. Ursala's also a bit of a weird change as well because there are already two Uchi bears and now there are no snooty bears.

Anyway, is it me or has it been raining/snowing less since the update? It seems it's been more sunny/cloudy than usual, or I must be very unlucky.


----------



## mirukushake

Daydream said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get Holden, the new hamster? I thought he was from the Sanrio cards, but I haven't seen him on any card so I'm kinda unsure...



He's DLC as part of a collaboration with a Japanese stationery company. He has not yet been officially released, perhaps sometime next year after the 7-11 DLC ends.


----------



## Daydream

littletwinclouds said:


> apparently he's a japan dlc?? i really hope we can get him though, he's so cute!!



He's so cute and I love every hamsters in this game... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mirukushake said:


> He's DLC as part of a collaboration with a Japanese stationery company. He has not yet been officially released, perhaps sometime next year after the 7-11 DLC ends.



Thanks for the info! I really hope he'll eventually be in the NA version of New Leaf, but I doubt it won't happen...


----------



## Leela

Just updated my game. My character's house is now directly in the way of the campground entrance -_-


----------



## Bcat

Apologies if this has already been asked, but what happens if you scan the card of a villager already living in your town? Does Wisp take their place like with npcs?


----------



## Daydream

Bcat said:


> Apologies if this has already been asked, but what happens if you scan the card of a villager already living in your town? Does Wisp take their place like with npcs?



If you talk about regular cards, you'll just be offered to get a gift. I don't know about Welcome Amiibo cards, but I guess it would be the same thing.


----------



## Bcat

Daydream said:


> If you talk about regular cards, you'll just be offered to get a gift. I don't know about Welcome Amiibo cards, but I guess it would be the same thing.



ah so they can't camp if they're in your town. that sucks.


----------



## Timexturner

So quick question how do I get the Sanrio cards? Because I missed the game sale and I really don't want to get them off eBay anyone have any idea if any other stores are selling them?


----------



## Mars Adept

Does anyone know how to get the 2017 cake?


----------



## Amilee

Why does my ds want to update again? What is this new update about?


----------



## Ras

Bcat said:


> ah so they can't camp if they're in your town. that sucks.



The original card set characters can't camp, period. Even if you don't have the character in your village, they will only give you an item. I guess it makes sense, since they didn't want to make up a billion unique RVs. 

. . .

I've been told you can get beans from Harvey when he's feeding birds. How?  I tried every menu option and he wouldn't mention beans. Now, I've had beans forever, so I don't need them, but I wanted to see how it worked.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Amilee said:


> Why does my ds want to update again? What is this new update about?



I had this too! Does anyone know what it is?

----------

You have say Heya Harv! twice while he's feeding the birds. He'll give you beans if you do that.


----------



## Ras

Thanks! You know, that kind of thing is what annoys me about Nintendo and this series. Beans are fun, and it should be obvious how to get them even for people who never read a forum. It's the same as asking campers to move in. When I first started playing, I asked Fauna to move in about 30 times, and she wouldn't do it. I gave up, figuring I couldn't get her. I later found out you could definitely get someone to move in if you were persistent enough. That's just wrong. If they can move in and the player wants them to, just do it! Sorry, rant over.


----------



## N a t

Timexturner said:


> So quick question how do I get the Sanrio cards? Because I missed the game sale and I really don't want to get them off eBay anyone have any idea if any other stores are selling them?



I haven't checked any other stores myself, but keep an eye on the same places in case they restock. You never know. I'd check Amazon, GAME, and I don't know what other sites, but maybe you can ask around or do some searching yourself. Good luck, and if I find anyone else selling I'll make sure to let people know!


----------



## Claude

This has probably been mentioned, but if it's snowing and you go in front of the campground fire, instead of doing that weird hopping dance you warm up. It's so cuuute. <3


----------



## Mclarenf1905

So I'm still confused about the wisp  is it one use only? Like if I ask scan an amiibo and then ask them to move in do I have to find a new wisp? And what about if I just scan an amiibo and get an item, can I scan more with the same wisp after that?


----------



## Amilee

You van use wisps as many times as you want but only once per day


----------



## ClefairyKid

question: I heard somewhere that new leaf can "see" your HHD info if it's on the same system, and that when you scan in a card to move in a villager, their house in new leaf will be what you have it saved as in HHD? Is that true? And will it not happen if I didn't press "link HHD data" on the main menu yet? It's just that I had no idea and I got super excited and moved in Merengue right away and now I'm worried because in HHD I was just going through and meeting everyone to unlock the furniture by opening the boxes and leaving so that I could later go back through and decorate them once all items are unlocked, meaning Merengue's house might look terrible and empty??


----------



## WeiMoote

ClefairyKid said:


> question: I heard somewhere that new leaf can "see" your HHD info if it's on the same system, and that when you scan in a card to move in a villager, their house in new leaf will be what you have it saved as in HHD? Is that true? And will it not happen if I didn't press "link HHD data" on the main menu yet? It's just that I had no idea and I got super excited and moved in Merengue right away and now I'm worried because in HHD I was just going through and meeting everyone to unlock the furniture by opening the boxes and leaving so that I could later go back through and decorate them once all items are unlocked, meaning Merengue's house might look terrible and empty??



I don't think it's true. I think their NL houses and HHD houses are separate. All the 'Link HHD Data' does is gives you the giant furniture, at least to my knowledge.


----------



## Bcat

^plus hhd allows for centering items while nl doesn't. It would be impossible to transfer houses from hhd bc you couldn't move around!


----------



## ClefairyKid

ohhh yes that is very true, thank you so much! I was so worried I'd screwed up a dream villager already XD


----------



## Metal Scorpion

I have a question: Which returning villagers from the Welcome amiibo cards have had their favorite song changed? I know Tasha, Wade and Bitty have, and was wondering if there are others as well.


----------



## 727

i have question and its that i have a regular 3dsxl i wanted to know what amiibos will work with it i guess my main question is will they work with a regular 3dsxl or do i have to get a nfc reader ?


----------



## Ras

Yes, you have to get an NFC reader for non-New 3DS models. You can use any Animal Crossing Amiibo and cards, the Splatoon Amiibo, and Zelda Amiibo. Ganondorf gives you Ganon. I guess the rest give you Wolf Link, IDK.


----------



## 727

thank you for answering my question Ras because i was  just wondering when i went on Amazon i saw amiibos saying something about the wii or wii u and i didn't want to spend money on something i can't use.


----------



## Pokemanz

Ras said:


> Yes, you have to get an NFC reader for non-New 3DS models. You can use any Animal Crossing Amiibo and cards, the Splatoon Amiibo, and Zelda Amiibo. Ganondorf gives you Ganon. I guess the rest give you Wolf Link, IDK.



You can use Splatoon, Zelda, and Animal Crossing amiibo. Splatoon gives you the Squid Sisters or the octopus depending on the figure. Wind Waker amiibos give you Medli, Ganondorf gives you Ganon, and Zelda, Link, and Wolf Link figures give you Wolf Link. The Animal Crossing amiibo gives you the appropriate character in their RV. This includes Villager.

Animal Crossing cards are used to move a villager in and can be scanned with Wisp to obtain a random item. NPCs give you their picture, but only once. Afterwards they give you a random item.


----------



## 727

thank you as well Pokemanz for the info can't wait to get everything.


----------



## Licorice

Does anyone know which special character pics were added? I only know of Isabelle's.


----------



## Pokemanz

Licorice said:


> Does anyone know which special character pics were added? I only know of Isabelle's.



All the characters have pictures. This includes the new villagers (amiibo + Sanrio) and the returning villagers as well as NPCs. Some characters even have two different pictures, such as K.K. and DJ K.K. and Isabelle in a different outfit. Basically if the character has an amiibo figure or amiibo card, they can be scanned to get a picture.


----------



## Ras

How do you get pictures from the amiibo figures?  I only see the option to have them hang out.  Maybe if I choose the other?


----------



## Pokemanz

Ras said:


> How do you get pictures from the amiibo figures?  I only see the option to have them hang out.  Maybe if I choose the other?



Only cards let you get pictures. Scanning an amiibo figure will have them appear in an RV in the campground and you can order exclusive items from them. Also, Wisp will temporarily replace whoever you scanned if they happen to run a shop or something.


----------



## isa

The best of this actualitation! 
I used Jeremiah's and Pietro's amiibo. I laid a lot of paths for they have their house in the same place as the others. Only left a 3x3 area without designs and it worked. Yayyyy!


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

isa said:


> The best of this actualitation!
> I used Jeremiah's and Pietro's amiibo. I laid a lot of paths for they have their house in the same place as the others. Only left a 3x3 area without designs and it worked. Yayyyy!
> 
> View attachment 189639
> View attachment 189640
> View attachment 189641
> 
> View attachment 189642
> View attachment 189643
> View attachment 189644



Oh my god! Nice!


----------



## EdIwin3052

now that the amiibo cards are out does the wifi work at the campground?


----------



## Chibiusa

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I have a question regarding cycling/the cards. 

I had Ankha move out a while ago but I never cycled through 16 villagers to try and get her back. If someone gives me her card, can I use it to make her move in or do I still have to cycle through 16 villagers first?

edit; found the answer.


----------



## JWBear77

How do you scan the new amiibo cards in that were released today??
Wisp?


----------



## JCnator

EdIwin3052 said:


> now that the amiibo cards are out does the wifi work at the campground?



Using Wi-Fi at the campground will summon a RV if there is one from the wireless router/hotspot you're trying to connect. So far, connecting to a 7-11 hotspot from Japan would cause Filly's RV to appear, at least until about mid-January. I haven't seen one anywhere else outside of the land of rising sun.


----------



## Ras

JWBear77 said:


> How do you scan the new amiibo cards in that were released today??
> Wisp?



Yes. I don't know what you know, so keep in mind that you need an NFC reader if you have anything other than a New 3DS/New 3DS XL/New 2DS (if that last is a thing). 

I bought three packs with no duplicates!   I wanted Vivian and Dobie. I got Vivian. Plus, Ike, who looks to have furniture I need. Now, I want Dobes and Ketchup!


----------



## JWBear77

Ras said:


> Yes. I don't know what you know, so keep in mind that you need an NFC reader if you have anything other than a New 3DS/New 3DS XL/New 2DS (if that last is a thing).
> 
> I bought three packs with no duplicates!   I wanted Vivian and Dobie. I got Vivian. Plus, Ike, who looks to have furniture I need. Now, I want Dobes and Ketchup!



So you can only scan one a day via Wisp right ?
I was under impression you could scan multiple


----------



## Ras

Yes, only once a day. I don't feel like time-traveling, so I'm stuck with Mabel today and can't use my new cards.


----------



## Blueskyy

Ras said:


> Yes, only once a day. I don't feel like time-traveling, so I'm stuck with Mabel today and can't use my new cards.



I got Dobie in one of my packs today. That grandpa wolf is my new cranky. Love it!


----------



## Ras

I like my villagers too much to move Dobie in, but I still want that card!


----------



## Blueskyy

Ras said:


> I like my villagers too much to move Dobie in, but I still want that card!



I actually didn't order a ton of his stuff. Idk why.  It reminded me of Goldie's HHD house.


----------



## Becca617

Does anyone know if the Legend of Zelda Wind Waker toon link & Zelda still work with the update or does it have to be the super smash bros amiibos specifically?


----------



## Fawning

How do you know if you can sell your town? I want to do it but I'm scared that tom nook won't show up and i just delete it by accident D:


----------



## crossinganimal

Since you can now control where the villagers move with patterns on the floor.. I was wondering how many spaces you have to leave free so a villager can move into the space? 5x5? 3x3?


----------



## littletwinclouds

Fawning said:


> How do you know if you can sell your town? I want to do it but I'm scared that tom nook won't show up and i just delete it by accident D:



you need to be able to sit at the tree and have the little history of your town play. according to the wiki it's stage 4 (played 50days/50 hours)
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Plaza


----------



## Blueskyy

Becca617 said:


> Does anyone know if the Legend of Zelda Wind Waker toon link & Zelda still work with the update or does it have to be the super smash bros amiibos specifically?



They work! I'm not sure what those ones do (Maybe Medli still?) but I have the OTT Link and it gave me Epona


----------



## Spooky.

If I make a new town now that they've updated, does it show where the campsite goes on the map selection screen?


----------



## Requity

Namstar said:


> If I make a new town now that they've updated, does it show where the campsite goes on the map selection screen?


Thankfully, it does!


----------



## Spooky.

Requity said:


> Thankfully, it does!



That's great. I was gonna reset one of my towns and the location of the campground would be a factor, so I was hoping they'd show it.


----------



## Mink777

I've had no luck finding any amiibo cards.


----------



## KeatAlex

Alien51 said:


> I've had no luck finding any amiibo cards.


Where do you live? I Live in the US and the new series is everywhere. They're not that popular here. At least in TX.


----------



## Bon Bonne

crossinganimal said:


> Since you can now control where the villagers move with patterns on the floor.. I was wondering how many spaces you have to leave free so a villager can move into the space? 5x5? 3x3?



3x3 is all you need! :)


----------



## Requity

Alien51 said:


> I've had no luck finding any amiibo cards.


If you live in the US, I've found them at Target, Best Buy, Walmart, and GameStop. If all else fails, you can buy them online too.


----------



## crossinganimal

Anybody know if Jingle has a RV too?


----------



## Mariah

crossinganimal said:


> Anybody know if Jingle has a RV too?



He does.


----------



## abbydoll

I got my first three packs of cards yesterday!

Here's who I got:
Vivian
Hopkins
Paolo x2
Boris
Carrie
Jacob
Maggie
Sandy
Claude
Louie x2
Boots
Leopold
Gonzo
Sprocket
Olive
CLEO ♥


----------



## Villager Fan

Anybody have Leopold in there town? I think he's the only Villager whose in-game model I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Ras

Are there any cards that are rarer than others?  I was looking at those multiple choice eBay auctions for the ten cards I need, and at least one of them had the asking price of $30 for a particular card.  That's nuts.


----------



## Mink777

I got 5 packs of them! Only 1 duplicate. Here's what I got

Hopkins
June
Pablo
Stella
Tybalt
Boris
Wade
Carrie
Rex
Stu
Jacob
Maddie
Billy
Boyd
Bitty
Plucky x2
Sandy
Julia
Admiral
Ellie
Boots
Leopold
Cashmere
Tad
Norma
Snooty
Olive
Buzz
Cleo


----------



## Blueskyy

I have Boots, Murphy, Leopold, Bitty, and Cashmere on their way to me from trades. Once they arrive my set is complete


----------



## WeiMoote

So, they just released an update for New Leaf... 

Not sure what they mean by enhancements, though.


----------



## Mink777

Three more cards left!


----------



## Blueskyy

Only Murphy left to comolete this and he's in the mail. Did 2 trades for him just to ensure I'll get him  Woohoo!


----------



## UnwrittenTale

When you press A on the Watermelon, does it split into slices like in HHD?


----------



## Aniko

UnwrittenTale said:


> When you press A on the Watermelon, does it split into slices like in HHD?



Yes it does! (Thanks for letting me know )


----------



## Warszawa

I moved Kyle in today. It feels good to be back in my town and doing work on it after a while! I really did put a ton in already so it's also good to play in a town that feels comfortable for me as a designer.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

If you adopt an amiibo card-spawned villager, will it move out?


----------



## Blueskyy

Awesomeness1230 said:


> If you adopt an amiibo card-spawned villager, will it move out?



Yes they will just like normal.


----------



## spamurai

It's good and bad.

Bad that it's made villager cycling redundant, but good because you can move anyone in, any number of times.

I moved Ankha in twice a few weeks ago, because I wasn't happy with her location after a while, so moved her out, then back in again.


----------



## crossinganimal

Nvm it?s working now... sigh


----------



## toadsworthy

The bad thing is that I don't know how to incorporate all the villagers that I really like into my towns. Like Piper needs to go into my favorites town but I like all the villagers that are ok there currently.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing

Can I keep wisps lamp in my inventory/house until I have an amiibo? XD


----------



## Loriii

SansAnimalCrossing said:


> Can I keep wisps lamp in my inventory/house until I have an amiibo? XD



Yeah, you can keep in your pocket/wardrobe or display it inside your house even if you don't use it.


----------



## Hat

I asked the following question, as a thread, but it kind of sank to the second page, so I thought I'd try this thread:



Hat said:


> I was looking into switching to the digital version, so it would always be on my 3DS, but I noticed that the game's info in the eShop now has a new icon and title (it has "Welcome Amiibo" as part of it).  Would anybody be able to confirm if the Save Data Transfer Tool still works with ACNL?


----------



## JCnator

Hat said:


> I asked the following question, as a thread, but it kind of sank to the second page, so I thought I'd try this thread:



Since both the original Animal Crossing: New Leaf (the icon with white leaf on a green background) and Welcome amiibo versions are considered as entirely separate titles, the Save Data Transfer Tool wouldn't let you carry your physical ACNL save data to the digital Welcome amiibo version.

You would have to download the original version on eShop in order to get the transfer working, but it's no longer possible to do so due of it being entirely replaced by the Welcome amiibo one.


----------



## Mink777

Id never thought Id say this but, I have all 50 cards.


----------



## Blueskyy

Alien51 said:


> Id never thought Id say this but, I have all 50 cards.



Me too! Happy to not have to buy more packs or have to trade. It's harder to find them in stores now!


----------



## Hat

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Since both the original Animal Crossing: New Leaf (the icon with white leaf on a green background) and Welcome amiibo versions are considered as entirely separate titles, the Save Data Transfer Tool wouldn't let you carry your physical ACNL save data to the digital Welcome amiibo version.
> 
> You would have to download the original version on eShop in order to get the transfer working, but it's no longer possible to do so due of it being entirely replaced by the Welcome amiibo one.



Well, here's hoping a future update will address this.


----------



## Classygirl

I am really confused here so maybe someone can help me out..I have multiple cart towns and two 3ds machines..I have already done the free update on one ds and am about to on the other and have gone out and bought some both physical amibo and the welcome amibo cards to go with series cards I had from unused HHD series one and two packs..The update says free but there is a second update called welcome amibo same as on card packs in e shop costing 20 dollars per 3ds...so if I don't do that will I be unable to use the update and the cards I don't get why there is a free update and I spent money on welcome cards and amibo but can I not use them on my carts or ds machines without paying for another update costing 40 total...very confused here..I don't have a digital copy of acnl...10 physicals..I spent all my spare money on amibo and welcome cards for the free update do I need to pay 20 per machine to use the update?? Help appreciated. That would have been good to know if is the case...


----------



## Mariah

Classygirl said:


> I am really confused here so maybe someone can help me out..I have multiple cart towns and two 3ds machines..I have already done the free update on one ds and am about to on the other and have gone out and bought some both physical amino and the welcome amibo cards to go with series cards I had from unused HHD series one and two packs..The update says free but there is a second update called welcome a,I only in e shop costing 20 dollars per 3ds...so if I don't do that will I be unable to use the update and the cards I don't get why there is a free update and I spent money on welcome cards and amino but can I not use them on my carts or ds machines without paying for another update costing 40 total...very confused here..I don't have a digital copy of acnl...10 physicals..I spent all my spare money on a,kno and welcome cards and did free update do I need to pay 20 per machine to use the update?? Help appreciated.



No. Both updates are completely free.


----------



## Classygirl

Ok the first update says 0.00 and the welcome amibo Eshop download says 19.99 or 20 something under it so that is confusing but you are saying I need to purchase the eshop welcome amibo download with a price or just the free update for acnl sorry but it is showing a welcome eshop download for about 20 maybe it is a seperate thing I don't need as have cart towns...anyone else know what I am seeing with that cost...?


----------



## Ras

When you go to start each unupdated town, you should get a popup telling you you need to update the game. If you click on that, it should take you to the proper download. The one that costs money must just be the digital version of the game. If you still don't find the right one, try scrolling all the way to the left in the eShop and there should be a list of software you can update for free. I don't know why Nintendo didn't just have it update directly when you start the game (and say yes, update).


----------



## Loriii

Classygirl said:


> Ok the first update says 0.00 and the welcome amibo Eshop download says 19.99 or 20 something under it so that is confusing but you are saying I need to purchase the eshop welcome amibo download with a price or just the free update for acnl sorry but it is showing a welcome eshop download for about 20 maybe it is a seperate thing I don't need as have cart towns...anyone else know what I am seeing with that cost...?



well if you already have the original New Leaf cartridge or digital copy, you'll only need to download the update and that is for free. I think what they mean by $19.99 eshop download is the New Leaf AC game that comes with welcome amiibo update. You only need that if you haven't bought the actual game yet. It's just the same as having the original New Leaf game with the free update on it.


----------



## Classygirl

That clears it up thanks guys. I was checking in on some towns I had been away from on my I updated ds first before updating so that's why I did it through eshop and entered acnl and must have run into the digital updated instead of just starting the game up each time and updating I was behind and wanted to check everything on the I updated ds first and do a couple things as wasn't sure what to expect...still not but I guess all set and here goes nothing. 

 As a side question I started a town last Jan and fell way behind it is not built up much so I figured I would restart it after the update do you recommend selling the town, and if I do the map stays the same right? I have no idea what to expect but am glad now I got all my dreams and then kept one well now with reset two spare towns to play without dream filling being the main goal glad I can start fresh with space for villagers without fear of losing anyone special. I knew having finished dream quest and keeping a spare may come in handy. Any tips though on anything to be aware of would be great I've been so busy I feel like the last to know as far as the update and ran out for amibo and cards. It did get me back into the game mode though things have been too busy it will be nice to play again and feel there is more to do than just max out talk everyone everyday and check all my shops as far as old old towns. Why I am nervous I don't know change is good...especially with full dream set older towns the new task features and goals will bring life back into those I hope and the amibo will be cool for the extra non dream town.

PS sorry for typos no stylus ATM iPad have some typing issues from bone/joint issues so ty for ignoring it I try to catch them but it is glitchy and changes words as well which is more often the case but I can't always correct them all. Ty again.


----------



## meo

Can anyone tell me if the amiibo cards are the same or different from happy home's? I know there's the new leaf welcome amiibo packages so are those the only ones specifically for new leaf? Or are the happy home ones universal too?


----------



## Blueskyy

melsi said:


> Can anyone tell me if the amiibo cards are the same or different from happy home's? I know there's the new leaf welcome amiibo packages so are those the only ones specifically for new leaf? Or are the happy home ones universal too?



Both series 1-4 and the new welcome amiibo cards now work with new leaf. Only the new welcome amiibo cards have villager rv's with items to buy with meow coupons. You can move villagers in from the HHD series too, but they don't have an rv


----------



## meo

Thanks! I was seeing the cards sold individually and was confused on if they were okay to buy or if it was only HDD lol.  Appreciate the clarification.


----------



## P. Star

Norma finally arrived today, so that means I have completed series 5! This is the first and only time I will be completing a series of amiibo cards.


----------



## Warszawa

I need to put some more work into my main characters house. The update has given so many cool new items I can access but I'm short on ideas.  bleh


----------



## Clover-Palette

Help with harvey and the VRs?  Do special characters cards work or do you need figures? My card reader works,  I've tried wisp and it works but I can't get it to work with Harvey.


----------



## meo

Can anyone explain to me how it works when you invite amiibo to move in and kick out a villager? For instance, I invited Katt and opted to kick Henry. She said he'll be moving tomorrow.
So, I'm assuming tomorrow he'll be in boxes and the following day she'll move in?
I also saw somewhere people asked if that means she would move where Henry lives precisely. I didn't stay to see the answer so I'm curious about that too. Can I still plot reset Katt anywhere or will she put her house where Henry's was?

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol, nevermind. I tt'd foward and answered my questions.


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing

OK, how do I scan the amiibo? Cause I have the new 3Ds xl and its telling me to use an NFC reader, when ones built in >:c


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

SansAnimalCrossing said:


> OK, how do I scan the amiibo? Cause I have the new 3Ds xl and its telling me to use an NFC reader, when ones built in >:c



I guess that's what it says regardless of whether you have a separate reader or a built in reader. Just put the card/figurine on the reader, where ever it is


----------



## Ras

On the New 3DS, the reader is the touchscreen. It says touch it to it, but I hover above and it works. 

Aggh, Melsi!  I wanted the answers to all your questions, too.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ras said:


> Aggh, Melsi!  I wanted the answers to all your questions, too.



When you invite a new villager to move in and boot a current resident out, the one leaving will be in boxes immediately and the invitee will move in the very next day. And it'll be somewhat random where they will plop down their house. But it seems that you can actually influence it. I don't have it all down, so you should search for info if this is important to you. All I know is that they're less likely to place their house on designs and I think also flowers. I was lucky (?) and got Chai to place her house (resets, of course) in the exact spot I had cleared for her (flowers removed and designs placed around the 3x3 space I wanted).

Edit: Oh! Something important to add.. I think this is only true for characters from RV cards? Not at all sure. Hopefully someone else can fill in the blanks.


----------



## Bcat

does anybody know what exactly the chances are of an amiibo villager plotting exactly where the old house was? Katt's house is in an awful spot and I'm trying to decide if I should kick her out via amiibo or let her move naturally.


----------



## Ras

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> When you invite a new villager to move in and boot a current resident out, the one leaving will be in boxes immediately and the invitee will move in the very next day. And it'll be somewhat random where they will plop down their house. But it seems that you can actually influence it. I don't have it all down, so you should search for info if this is important to you. All I know is that they're less likely to place their house on designs and I think also flowers. I was lucky (?) and got Chai to place her house (resets, of course) in the exact spot I had cleared for her (flowers removed and designs placed around the 3x3 space I wanted).



Thanks. I didn't know the boxes thing happened immediately. My ears perked up when melsi mentioned them going in the exact spot, but I guess that's not guaranteed. 

My only candidate is Flora and I feel bad about doing it. I would have to replace her with a peppy, and only Ketchup seems like a good candidate. But, I'll probably just leave it alone.


----------



## Bcat

if someone is plotting in your town can you still scan an amiibo and put someone in boxes? Or do you have to wait until the new villager is out of boxes?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> does anybody know what exactly the chances are of an amiibo villager plotting exactly where the old house was? Katt's house is in an awful spot and I'm trying to decide if I should kick her out via amiibo or let her move naturally.



Also I'm answering my own question here, bc I yesterday I kicked Graham out for Skye, and I'm currently plot resetting and she's set down everywhere _but_ where his house was.


----------



## Loriii

Bcat said:


> if someone is plotting in your town can you still scan an amiibo and put someone in boxes? Or do you have to wait until the new villager is out of boxes?



Yes! You can still scan an amiibo, invite the next and put another villager in boxes even if someone had just plotted.

Well, unless you plan to move out the villager who just plotted. In that case, you need to wait until they're out of boxes to move them out.


----------



## shunishu

still havent got the white tree.. am i missing something? :/


----------



## Paperboy012305

shunishu said:


> still havent got the white tree.. am i missing something? :/


You sure you have your Animal Crossing Game or 3DS in general Opt in to spotpass?


----------



## Mimikyu

is the Lotus Pond gonna be another White Christmas Tree situation?


----------



## Celeste13

Besides the WiiU and 3DS, do any of the Nintendo items unlock mini-games? I noticed in a video that Hopkins comes with a Gameboy and a Disk Writer. Are they functional or just decoration?


----------



## P. Star

Celeste13 said:


> Besides the WiiU and 3DS, do any of the Nintendo items unlock mini-games? I noticed in a video that Hopkins comes with a Gameboy and a Disk Writer. Are they functional or just decoration?



Only the 3ds and the Wii U unlock minigames. Unfortunately the gameboy and the disk writer or just for decoration


----------



## spamurai

Does anyone have a new DLC list?


----------



## Reyrey

Bcat said:


> does anybody know what exactly the chances are of an amiibo villager plotting exactly where the old house was? Katt's house is in an awful spot and I'm trying to decide if I should kick her out via amiibo or let her move naturally.



Probably a good chance. First it was bill on mine then curt then a year later chief than another year later chief and then finally cherry. Also it wears down a little bit every time you move them out in that exact spot. Like if chief moved in then moved out cherry would have had a harder time moving there.


----------



## Bcat

Reyrey said:


> Probably a good chance. First it was bill on mine then curt then a year later chief than another year later chief and then finally cherry. Also it wears down a little bit every time you move them out in that exact spot. Like if chief moved in then moved out cherry would have had a harder time moving there.



That's odd, because I kicked out Katt with Diana and she plotted pretty much everywhere but where Katt's house was. Same thing when I kicked out Graham for Skye.


----------



## Reyrey

Bcat said:


> That's odd, because I kicked out Katt with Diana and she plotted pretty much everywhere but where Katt's house was. Same thing when I kicked out Graham for Skye.



I tried about 40-50 times.


----------



## spamurai

Mine rarely move in on the exact spot.
Even less now that villagers don't move on top of patterns.
Just drop a pattern where the old villager was, then invite them in


----------



## namiieco

Nvm


----------



## Bcat

When you select the 'give me something' option with wisp for a normal villager do you get their picture the first time you ask like you do with a special character?


----------



## Ras

No.  I didn't feel like messing with an RV camper the other day, so I asked Ike (I think) to give me something and got a stupid patchwork lamp.  It was the first time I'd used the option.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Not sure if this was asked before.

For the objectives that you complete and get MEOW coupons for - anyone know if these objectives actually affect luck in this game? Almost every single time I get an objective that asks me to catch some super rare fish, I go to look for it and find it within a minute or two of looking. I don't know if it's just my own personal luck/coincidence though.


----------



## piske

Ack, I didn't realize that there was a limit on the number of items you can buy from a visiting NPC... bummer ;A;


----------



## DJStarstryker

Another question - can you get Felyne from any of the Monster Hunter amiibo figures, or only the cat one?


----------



## Loriii

DJStarstryker said:


> Another question - can you get Felyne from any of the Monster Hunter amiibo figures, or only the cat one?



Yeah, you can pretty much scan any Monster Hunter stories amiibo to get Felyne. Not only the cat


----------



## DJStarstryker

Role said:


> Yeah, you can pretty much scan any Monster Hunter stories amiibo to get Felyne. Not only the cat



Nice. Thanks! I'm buying a bunch of stuff from Japan anyway, so I'm going to buy one of these too.  I think the cat is kinda ugly, but I like the girl on the dragon.


----------



## Loriii

DJStarstryker said:


> Nice. Thanks! I'm buying a bunch of stuff from Japan anyway, so I'm going to buy one of these too.  I think the cat is kinda ugly, but I like the girl on the dragon.



I agree. The girl on the dragon amiibo and the other (don't know what they're exactly called) are very detailed! If I were you, I'll also probably choose them over the cat haha anyway, good luck buying them


----------



## piske

I hadn't bought any of the Welcome amiibo card packs yet, but I picked up some today and I'm pleasantly surprised with what I got!

Two packs and no duplicates (yay) - Spike, Boots, Billy, Maggie, Carrie, Huck, Sprocket, Olive, Claude, Julia, Vivian and Stella. I really like Stella and Claude! Olive and Vivian are pretty cute too.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Random comment: Even though special NPC cards don't let you get RVs or interact with them, it's still kinda cool to get pictures of NPCs whom you never could get a pic of before. I scanned Rover and now have his pic displayed in his room. Hey, little kitty my villager only met the one time on the train while going to her new town. She still remembers you!


----------



## cthylla

I'm sorry if this was already asked multiple times, but I did try searching! So I used the Etoile Sanrio card, went to her van, and bought my max 3 items. Then I invited her to move to town and she came! The next day I used her card again, and she gave me one of her furniture items- the shirt. Yay! But the next day, she gave me a Kiddie Couch. I don't understand! Will she give me completely random items now? 

Should I have not asked her to move to my town? If I didn't, would her van still be available? I'm sorry again if this is a repeat- I'm just confused as to how this is supposed to work!


----------



## P. Star

cthylla said:


> I'm sorry if this was already asked multiple times, but I did try searching! So I used the Etoile Sanrio card, went to her van, and bought my max 3 items. Then I invited her to move to town and she came! The next day I used her card again, and she gave me one of her furniture items- the shirt. Yay! But the next day, she gave me a Kiddie Couch. I don't understand! Will she give me completely random items now?
> 
> Should I have not asked her to move to my town? If I didn't, would her van still be available? I'm sorry again if this is a repeat- I'm just confused as to how this is supposed to work!



It's random whether or not they will give you something from their RV. If you want to get all her items I suggest you move her out and visit her RV, or visit someone else's ?toile


----------



## cthylla

Bummer. But if I move her out, can I get her right back when I am ready? Thank you for the response!


----------



## DJStarstryker

So I realized we can get MEOW coupons from scanning an amiibo with Wisp once per day (you get 5) and some from Puzzle League and Desert Island Escape. Are those the only other ways to get MEOW coupons other than the daily objectives on the TPC?


----------



## Loriii

DJStarstryker said:


> So I realized we can get MEOW coupons from scanning an amiibo with Wisp once per day (you get 5) and some from Puzzle League and Desert Island Escape. Are those the only other ways to get MEOW coupons other than the daily objectives on the TPC?



Yeah, I think so. Scanning them with Wisp is probably the easiest and most effective


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

cthylla said:


> Bummer. But if I move her out, can I get her right back when I am ready? Thank you for the response!



Yes. With the amiibo cards, you bypass the 16 villager cycle. Unless there's some crazy exception with the Sanrio cards, but that's not likely. I did it myself with Elise, so I can say that with normal amiibo cards, it definitely works like that.


----------



## ceribells

I'm sure it's been asked, but can your HHD villagers be invited into your ACNL town? I've seen a few places say you can, but it seems it would hurt amiibo sales. Thanks.


----------



## AccfSally

ceribells said:


> I'm sure it's been asked, but can your HHD villagers be invited into your ACNL town? I've seen a few places say you can, but it seems it would hurt amiibo sales. Thanks.



It's false, there's no way to invite those villagers in.


----------



## JSS

Not very good at Puzzle League. Stuck on Shep's 2-minute + falling garbage challenge forever.


----------



## piske

I love, love, LOVE that you can force out other villagers with the amiibo cards! Kicking out unwanted villagers has never been easier! <3 BYE KLAUS!


----------



## DJStarstryker

JSS said:


> Not very good at Puzzle League. Stuck on Shep's 2-minute + falling garbage challenge forever.



Normally I'm pretty good at puzzle games, but Puzzle League seems really hard for some reason. :/


----------



## JCnator

DJStarstryker said:


> Normally I'm pretty good at puzzle games, but Puzzle League seems really hard for some reason. :/



I think I figured out why I wasn't exactly great at Puzzle League. This game seems to favor more on players who are able to stay zen and intensely concentrate without getting distracted by anything, so they can consistently quickly spot for potential combos and chains and are able to plan ahead with much more ease.
That isn't something I'm particularly good at, and pretty much every single time I failed resulted from either panicking or having some attention deficit kicking in. At least, I reached near the end of story mode at Normal difficulty, completed Score Attack and Time Attack, and almost completed Candy Attack.

You could consider turning the volume completely off, as it did helped me quite a bit. The music that plays when the blocks are almost hitting on the top of the screen is so stressful it throws off my ability to concentrate, thus dooming my game. The thing is, getting a huge stack of 1x1 blocks feels advantageous because you've got more options on how you score combos and chains, and that particular music shouldn't be played at all.


----------



## Frostbite2002

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I think I figured out why I wasn't exactly great at Puzzle League. This game seems to favor more on players who are able to stay zen and intensely concentrate without getting distracted by anything, so they can consistently quickly spot for potential combos and chains and are able to plan ahead with much more ease.
> That isn't something I'm particularly good at, and pretty much every single time I failed resulted from either panicking or having some attention deficit kicking in. At least, I reached near the end of story mode at Normal difficulty, completed Score Attack and Time Attack, and almost completed Candy Attack.
> 
> You could consider turning the volume completely off, as it did helped me quite a bit. The music that plays when the blocks are almost hitting on the top of the screen is so stressful it throws off my ability to concentrate, thus dooming my game. The thing is, getting a huge stack of 1x1 blocks feels advantageous because you've got more options on how you score combos and chains, and that particular music shouldn't be played at all.



I personally find puzzle league really easy but perhaps that has to do with the fact that I used to play TONS of pokemon puzzle league. I must agree with you on thing however, that stupid music! I am really good at staying calm and spotting combos easily, but when that music comes on I just find myself getting annoyed by it. Like, "yeah I know it's near the top, in working on fixing that now! So just shut it a second!" I personally always turn the sound off and stick some relaxing music on instead. It really does help for me and I'm sure IT would help for those who can't concentrate as easily on it!


----------



## JSS

Yeah, the "you're losing lmao" music doesn't help. The default ability is also a bit useless now. I presume it would be easier with better amiibo abilities. But the game is a lot more fun than what I was expecting, I'll say that.


----------



## piske

Where can you get the Wii/Wii U that you use to play the mini games?


----------



## JCnator

Ghostelle said:


> Where can you get the Wii/Wii U that you use to play the mini games?



Well, Wii U in Animal Crossing: New Leaf will allow you to play Desert Island Escape. To get this particular item, you either get lucky with the fortune ticket or order it with 3 MEOW coupons from a RV summoned via any Animal Crossing amiibo figure.


----------



## piske

Whoops, I can see it now! ^ Thank you very much!


----------



## Sidewalk

Understand that when I summon a amiibo villager I can choose to replace a current villager, when I already have all 10 villagers . 

So if that's true , will the amiibo villager move in on a new plot or on the same space of the replace villager ?


----------



## Loriii

Sidewalk said:


> Understand that when I summon a amiibo villager I can choose to replace a current villager, when I already have all 10 villagers .
> 
> So if that's true , will the amiibo villager move in on a new plot or on the same space of the replace villager ?



For some reason, they like to have their plot on the same space as previous villager but they can change places. Try to plot reset first (new save file) before loading your mayor's save file, to be safe


----------



## Sidewalk

Thank you !


----------



## JSS

You can't invite a villager that's in an RV in another town to move into your town, right?


----------



## DJStarstryker

JSS said:


> You can't invite a villager that's in an RV in another town to move into your town, right?



No. They have to be moved into that person's town and in boxes, ready to move out.


----------



## JSS

DJStarstryker said:


> No. They have to be moved into that person's town and in boxes, ready to move out.



Ah! Thanks! I suspected it would work like the regular campsite but faster since you can kick them out with other cards. But I thought I'd ask just in case.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Can you only use Wisp once per day, no matter how many characters you have in your town? I called him with one character, but when I try with a second character it won't let me. My second character has met Wisp herself and has her own lamp, so that's not the problem.


----------



## Requity

DJStarstryker said:


> Can you only use Wisp once per day, no matter how many characters you have in your town? I called him with one character, but when I try with a second character it won't let me. My second character has met Wisp herself and has her own lamp, so that's not the problem.


Wisp is once per day on a singular character, meaning that if you use it with one character, your other characters won't be able to use it until tomorrow.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Requity said:


> Wisp is once per day on a singular character, meaning that if you use it with one character, your other characters won't be able to use it until tomorrow.



There goes that plan of easy MEOWs! I've been scanning an amiibo with Wisp every day for those 5 extra MEOWs and hoped I could do it with multiple characters.

It seems quite easy to get 15 MEOWs in only a few minutes with a brand new character though. Maybe deleting a character and making another one is one option.


----------



## JSS

This is probably stated somewhere already but I just learned that the game will ignore custom paths and put down villager houses over them if it finds no other available space.

I was trying to squeeze Dobie between Bunnie's house and a cliff wall, with paths covering pretty much everywhere except there and the game started to do that. I don't know why it's not putting his house where I want it to be. It's not because of the number of buildings per acre since it put the house there already but one space too close to Bunnie's house, and it's not because of the cliff either because it also put the house literally one space apart from the cliff wall in another spot in town. I guess I'll have to settle for the first one. Sigh.


----------



## SunsetDelta

I have a question about selling the town.

If I sell my town but keep the catalog, do all the PWPs that I've unlocked over time *stay* unlocked?
The PWPs I'm concerned about are:
1. The ones _*villagers request to you*_ - *YES*
2. The ones from getting a _*perfect town*_ - ???
3. _*Town Hall/Train Station Renovations*_ - ???
4. The topiaries from _*Leif*_ on *Weeding* *Day*. - *YES*
Reset Center also carries over to the new town.

EDIT 1/19/17: Main Street PWPs do NOT carry over. Whoever sells their town, keeping catalog or not, will have to unlock those again.


----------



## Hypno KK

I have some questions about selling my town.

Do you get to keep your shop catalogue? And do you have to unlock the shop upgrades all over again?

Do you get to keep things like Brewster's or the museum upgrades? 

Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SunsetDelta said:


> I don't think the Main Street ones like Katrina's Shop or Dream Suite carry over. (Might be wrong about that too but idk)



I've heard that you get to keep the PWPs villagers request from you. I don't know about the others. I don't think you get to keep stuff like the Dream Suite or Katrina's.


----------



## Adventure9

I have a question that I can't seem to find an exact answer to.

If I update, will it or will it *not* delete my town? What exactly happens when you hit the update button? (I have over 1000 hours on my town and I would be devastated if anything happened to it) Thanks~

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a physical copy btw


----------



## SunsetDelta

Adventure9 said:


> I have a question that I can't seem to find an exact answer to.
> 
> If I update, will it or will it *not* delete my town? What exactly happens when you hit the update button? (I have over 1000 hours on my town and I would be devastated if anything happened to it) Thanks~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have a physical copy btw



The update will *not* kill your town.  Your town will still be there when you boot it up after you update, as if nothing has changed. (Other than adding the new Campground area and CAT Machine in front of your town hall.)


----------



## Adventure9

Ok cool! Thanks for the reply


----------



## Blueskyy

Yeah basically the update is only improving your town. My sister hasn't updated yet but she should, although she doesn't do amiibo stuff.  Still she can get NPC Rv's though


----------



## Candy83

SunsetDelta said:


> I have a question about selling the town.
> 
> If I sell my town but keep the catalog, do all the PWPs that I've unlocked over time *stay* unlocked?
> The PWPs I'm concerned about are:
> 1. The ones _*villagers request to you*_
> 2. The ones from getting a _*perfect town*_
> 3. _*Town Hall/Train Station Renovations*_
> 4. The topiaries from _*Leif*_ on *Weeding* *Day*.
> 
> I don't think the Main Street ones like Katrina's Shop or Dream Suite carry over. (Might be wrong about that too but idk)



You start from scratch.

Difference: Your town mayor has however many millions in bells your previous town was worth. Add to that that additional human characters get a fraction of those bells once they establish moving in with their Day #01.


----------



## dudeabides

I'm still happy with the update, why wouldn't I be?  I finally paid off the house payment I was working on so I could get the inexpensive extra storage space from Nook. Really cleaned my town up of items on the ground.  I also had bought amiibo cards before I even knew about the update just to have my favorite characters from ACNL on that amiibo wii u game.  Then after the update when I could use the cards for Whitney, Hopper, Goldie, etc I finally got all the characters from my dream list (see sig) into the same town together for the first time.  Thanks update.  And I bought lots of things from the van campers, especially Jack o lantern.


----------



## Adventure9

I have another question actually lol

Here is my town map



Is the campground going to appear randomly on the cliff side, or do you think it will be right next to my town tree? I would hate if it were to be placed right next to my house ><

gosh I'm so apprehensive about the update lol


----------



## Suyeon

I can't say exactly where the Campgrounds will spawn, but it usually tries to spawn nearest to the Re-tail shop, I think? There's no way of knowing/controlling where it goes, but it will spawn on a cliff. Unless that house is your mayor's then you may just want to move it. If it is your mayor's and the campground spawns there... oh well. Just gotta bite the bullet for that.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

The campground is quite far from my retail, so that isn't it. In my town, it's just a bit north of the plaza on the western side.


----------



## JSS

You can get Harvey's items in balloon gifts as well? I just got some cans item and a unicycle which are campground items. One reason to carry the slingshot I guess.


----------



## ceribells

This is probably a silly question, but hey, I wanna know: if you ask a villager to move in via amiibo card and kick out another villager, can another player ask that kicked-out villager to move into their town? (Ex., if I use Bob's amiibo card, decide to kick out Winnie, can somebody ask Winnie to move in?) They're just in boxes like normal after you're done with Wisp.


----------



## P. Star

ceribells said:


> This is probably a silly question, but hey, I wanna know: if you ask a villager to move in via amiibo card and kick out another villager, can another player ask that kicked-out villager to move into their town? (Ex., if I use Bob's amiibo card, decide to kick out Winnie, can somebody ask Winnie to move in?) They're just in boxes like normal after you're done with Wisp.



Yes a person can adopt any villager that isn't from Splatoon, LoZ, Monster Hunter or Sanrio into their town. This includes the returning 50 WA villagers.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Guys, I know this has been asked many times before, but I really still don't quite understand it.

Why don't villagers that moved in through Wisp not ask me to move? I have some who moved in a few days after the update, and whom I've befriended quite a bit. They never asked me to move out, but my 'normal' move in asked several times.

Do they really not move? Or is it something else?

Thank you so much for the help

_sorry if my english isn't perfect, it's my second language_


----------



## Charmmy

JapaneseBlossom said:


> Guys, I know this has been asked many times before, but I really still don't quite understand it.
> 
> Why don't villagers that moved in through Wisp not ask me to move? I have some who moved in a few days after the update, and whom I've befriended quite a bit. They never asked me to move out, but my 'normal' move in asked several times.
> 
> Do they really not move? Or is it something else?
> 
> Thank you so much for the help
> 
> _sorry if my english isn't perfect, it's my second language_



I wanna know that too. They never ask you to move out, or it's just really hard? I adopted Cece and Vich? for fun, but I don't wanna them to stay forever...


----------



## JSS

^ I heard it's harder but I don't have amiibo cards so I haven't had any experience with that. And I've heard people claiming the opposite to this but in my game the last villager to move in will not want to move until someone else either moves in or out first.

-

I feel like Normal villagers are the scammiest of them all. Poppy is always trying to sell me stuff because she knows I don't like to say "no", and now I'm in the campsite trying to get some Winter camper items and I seem to be "losing" all games that this Normal villager proposes. I think she's actually going to make me have to run to the ABD to get more Bells.


----------



## AccfSally

Hey, does anyone know if the polka dot TV can sit on tables now since the update.
I don't have one yet. But it was so weird that you couldn't before...


----------



## Loriii

AccfSally said:


> Hey, does anyone know if the polka dot TV can sit on tables now since the update.
> I don't have one yet. But it was so weird that you couldn't before...



I just tried this earlier and sadly, you still can't put them on tables.


----------



## NicoShaytan

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned, but does anyone think Katrina will get an RV in future? Or if they'll be adding anything else at all?

What with this update being three years after the game's original release, I wouldn't discount it. I just really want to fashion a room after Katrina's beautiful tent.

ETA: WARNING to those not yet in the know--if you see something in Harvey's shop you like, check Moridb.com or the acnl app. The item could show up in a regular RV for 3 coupons instead of 5. A bit of an obvious thing once you get into the meow coupons, but still good advice if you're just starting out!


----------



## Captain James

You can now get a town's credit sequence on the town tree in a dream. The more you know


----------



## piske

I've never really been interested in actual Amiibos but Wolf Link and Felyne are AWESOME, so I kind of want to buy the Amiibos just for them ;A;


----------



## jvgsjeff

Captain James said:


> You can now get a town's credit sequence on the town tree in a dream. The more you know



Actually you could already do that before the update (assuming the town tree was large enough, of course).


----------



## EdIwin3052

my home was robbed and both of my 3ds were stolen.  I just lost my town that i started at launch that i never time traveled in.  I am completely crushed


----------



## lotsofcrossing

EdIwin3052 said:


> my home was robbed and both of my 3ds were stolen.  I just lost my town that i started at launch that i never time traveled in.  I am completely crushed



oh my god  

i'm so sorry! that's horrible </3 people suck


----------



## SaviorSword

So my Jock of my town is Sterlin', an eagle knight. I use'd to have Knox too, a chicken knight.
My sister's jock of her town is Snake, a rabbit ninja.

I guess that confirms that my town's Nohr and her town is Hoshido!


----------



## spamurai

Is there any Region exclusives lists kicking about for the Update?


----------



## DJStarstryker

spamurai said:


> Is there any Region exclusives lists kicking about for the Update?



So far, it's these:

- 2017 Cake (regular Japanese DLC - has not been released outside Japan yet)
- Fueki set (requires going to a Japanese Fueki store)
- 7-11 set (requires going to a Japanese 7-11)
- pen-case chair and narrow clock?? I don't know how we legitly get these Campus items.

The new 7-11 set has all of the new items that were introduced in Happy Home Designer. This includes:
- 24-hour-shop banner
- 24-hour-shop baskets
- 24-hour-shop clock
- convenient floor
- convenient wall
- donut cushion
- hot-snack case
- shop coffee machine
- shop ice-cream case
- sushi bench

I believe that's it.


----------



## Metal Scorpion

I have a question for those who have a Marie or Sheik amiibo to unlock Viche and Epona, respectively: What are their favorite songs? I don't have either Amiibo and was asking.


----------



## Joyce

Will villagers who moved in your town through the Amiibo functionality move out randomly like regular villagers? Does this count for Sanrino villagers too? Would this mean you can "adopt" a villager moving out of someones town like done earlier, or not?

Thank you!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Joyce said:


> Will villagers who moved in your town through the Amiibo functionality move out randomly like regular villagers? Does this count for Sanrino villagers too? Would this mean you can "adopt" a villager moving out of someones town like done earlier, or not?
> 
> Thank you!



You can't adopt them from other towns unfortunately if they move out they can't go anywhere else. You'd have to have the card and scanner to be able to adopt them.


----------



## nSound

It's very surprising... but I see the same 2 people in the van every day? Will other people show up or not? Btw the 2 people are jack and wendell. Also how to you get the exclusive bird seed tool?


----------



## Loriii

nSound said:


> Also how to you get the exclusive bird seed tool?



Talk to him when you catch him feeding the birds. Make sure to have space in your pocket. You can farm over and over as long as you keep it from away from your pocket every time he gives one.


----------



## Stitched

Quick question: If you use an amiibo card to move a non-RV villager out (ex: I just moved in Sterling and kicked out Cobb), can someone come to my town to adopt the person moving out that same day? As in, does the kicked villager pack boxes and then can be adopted within the day, or no?

Sorry if it's been answered before!


----------



## Loriii

Stitched said:


> Quick question: If you use an amiibo card to move a non-RV villager out (ex: I just moved in Sterling and kicked out Cobb), can someone come to my town to adopt the person moving out that same day? As in, does the kicked villager pack boxes and then can be adopted within the day, or no?
> 
> Sorry if it's been answered before!



I'm surprised this wasn't answered yet, but yes, someone can go to your town to invite the kicked out villager in boxes as long as they have space and not already have 10 villagers.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Gosh it's been FOREVER since I've played the game, let alone been around the forums, so pardon my ignorance but I was wondering with all this update business would anyone know if those new "Monster Hunter Stories" amiibo will work to give us Felyne? I know the original 3 (the one cat and 2 Rathalos riders) will, so I'd assume the 2nd wave that came out in Dec(?) will too?

For clarity I'm asking about the set that includes this amiibo:


Spoiler





Barioth (Glacier) & Ayuria
I may or may not have impulse bought it hahaha


----------



## Loriii

yourlilemogirl said:


> Gosh it's been FOREVER since I've played the game, let alone been around the forums, so pardon my ignorance but I was wondering with all this update business would anyone know if those new "Monster Hunter Stories" amiibo will work to give us Felyne? I know the original 3 (the one cat and 2 Rathalos riders) will, so I'd assume the 2nd wave that came out in Dec(?) will too?
> 
> For clarity I'm asking about the set that includes this amiibo:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 194707
> Barioth (Glacier) & Ayuria
> I may or may not have impulse bought it hahaha



Yes! They work the same way as with the first batch of MH Stories amiibo. Barioth & Ayuria would also give you Felyne.


----------



## Clover-Palette

_I've never seen Wendell show up in my campsite. Not once. As far as I'm aware he doesn't have an amiibo figure...?

I'm really confused, I've had every every npc that spawns normally apart from him. Is there something I'm doing wrong?_


----------



## Loriii

Clover-Palette said:


> _I've never seen Wendell show up in my campsite. Not once. As far as I'm aware he doesn't have an amiibo figure...?
> 
> I'm really confused, I've had every every npc that spawns normally apart from him. Is there something I'm doing wrong?_



He shows up every week or once in two weeks for me. Just probably bad luck or the randomness of it, not because you're doing anything wrong. Hopefully he'll show himself sooner.


----------



## Clover-Palette

master.leor said:


> He shows up every week or once in two weeks for me. Just probably bad luck or the randomness of it, not because you're doing anything wrong. Hopefully he'll show himself sooner.



_It is weird because I've never seen his VR at all, I've rest my town as well and never had him show up there either.

That sucks, I must be super unlucky. He has a bunch of items I want-_


----------



## Loriii

Clover-Palette said:


> _It is weird because I've never seen his VR at all, I've rest my town as well and never had him show up there either.
> 
> That sucks, I must be super unlucky. He has a bunch of items I want-_



I'm sorry :/ But I'll let you know when he visits my campground again so you can buy (that is if you haven't gotten the items yet that time)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

Anyone know if the walk through walls with the net glitch has been removed with the Welcome Amiibo update? Doing that's always been one of my favorite parts of the game and I'd be sad to see it fixed.


----------



## Loriii

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Anyone know if the walk through walls with the net glitch has been removed with the Welcome Amiibo update? Doing that's always been one of my favorite parts of the game and I'd be sad to see it fixed.



I heard the glitches were patched, but not sure if all of them.


----------



## watercolorwish

anyone else notice they fixed the god awful lighting in the windows? the light would always pass through the wood but it only passes through the window now. it always annoyed me lol it looks a lot better


----------



## Nella

Has anyone noticed that in the RV area, when you press A near the campfire, your villager starts to dance???
I hate it that it only works where harvey is, but if you have a campfire in your town it does nothing.


----------



## AccfSally

Nella said:


> Has anyone noticed that in the RV area, when you press A near the campfire, your villager starts to dance???
> I hate it that it only works where harvey is, but if you have a campfire in your town it does nothing.



It can work with the bonfire item you can put in your house.


----------



## Flare

Booker and Copper's RVs are myth. They are lies. Lies I tell you.
Also, really enjoying the update! Feel like it's a new game.


----------



## Loriii

Flare21 said:


> Booker and Copper's RVs are myth. They are lies. Lies I tell you.
> Also, really enjoying the update! Feel like it's a new game.



I get Booker's RV frequently (like every week). If anything, I haven't seen Zipper T. Bunny for a while now. Yes, I agree that it feels like a new game


----------



## Nella

Flare21 said:


> Booker and Copper's RVs are myth. They are lies. Lies I tell you.
> Also, really enjoying the update! Feel like it's a new game.



I've heard that if you got the police station with Copper, you won't get his RV by random, and same with Booker
But it's just a theory.
I have Copper in the police station and Booker has visited two times in an RV.


----------



## JCnator

Nella said:


> I've heard that if you got the police station with Copper, you won't get his RV by random, and same with Booker
> But it's just a theory.
> I have Copper in the police station and Booker has visited two times in an RV.



I did get Copper as the daily RV visitor several times, since I went with Booker's police station. I never seen Booker in his own RV at all.

Therefore, your theory is indeed true.


----------



## Loriii

Nella said:


> I've heard that if you got the police station with Copper, you won't get his RV by random, and same with Booker
> But it's just a theory.
> I have Copper in the police station and Booker has visited two times in an RV.



I've also never seen Copper in my campground since I have the modern police station.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Silly question prolly, but does the update remove the ability to tamper with time through Isabelle?


----------



## SunsetDelta

yourlilemogirl said:


> Silly question prolly, but does the update remove the ability to tamper with time through Isabelle?



Nope. You can still time travel like normal.


----------



## onionpudding

I love this new update! Although, some of my favorite glitches were removed..but I still love it nonetheless!


----------



## AccfSally

If only they added the ceiling items and rugs (I'm not talking about those mats)
Oh well, I'm still glad my favorite items from HHD are in NL now.


----------



## Rarr01

Do any villagers visit the RV campground randomly or is it just special characters?


----------



## Loriii

Rarr01 said:


> Do any villagers visit the RV campground randomly or is it just special characters?



Only the special characters.


----------



## Rarr01

Another question- for the Zelda characters, do I use the statues?


----------



## Loriii

Rarr01 said:


> Another question- for the Zelda characters, do I use the statues?



If you mean by "use the statues" as like scanning the Zelda amiibo figures (Sheik, Wolf Link, Toon Link, Ganon, etc.), yes, you have to, so that they would appear in your campground


----------



## hatterinsanity

Is anyone else having trouble finding the Welcome Amiibo camper cards? No shops near me seem to even have them for sale anymore or on their websites at all. Sorry if this has been addressed before.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

hatterinsanity said:


> Is anyone else having trouble finding the Welcome Amiibo camper cards? No shops near me seem to even have them for sale anymore or on their websites at all. Sorry if this has been addressed before.



Yep. Tried finding some in the beginning of the month but could only find series 1-4. Not even nintendo.co.uk had the RV cards in stock


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

hatterinsanity said:


> Is anyone else having trouble finding the Welcome Amiibo camper cards? No shops near me seem to even have them for sale anymore or on their websites at all. Sorry if this has been addressed before.



My boyfriend told me that he asked an EB games about it and they said that the cards were a limited thing. Not sure how true that is, but given how hard it is to find them..

You can definitely find them on Ebay. I've bought three packs so far and no duplicates!


----------



## Gruntilda

That is exactly what I was coming on here to post too.  I got into welcome amiibo a bit late and have not been able to find cards anywhere around where I live.  SO DISAPPOINTING!  Thanks for the info about ebay.  I guess I will go there and look.


----------



## Gruntilda

While perusing ebay I discovered the Sanrio amiibo cards (be still my heart ha ha).  A quick question about them... will the Japanese and UK cards work with with the NA game player and reader?


----------



## Twisterheart

Gruntilda said:


> That is exactly what I was coming on here to post too.  I got into welcome amiibo a bit late and have not been able to find cards anywhere around where I live.  SO DISAPPOINTING!  Thanks for the info about ebay.  I guess I will go there and look.



Yeah, they are really hard to find, and if the stores do have them they sell out quickly. A lot of the places I went to didn't even carry them, which was frustrating. I bought a couple at Walmart, one at Best Buy (literally all they had) but finally I found the jackpot at Toys R Us where they were selling tons of series one, three, and four.


----------



## amanda1983

Gruntilda said:


> While perusing ebay I discovered the Sanrio amiibo cards (be still my heart ha ha).  A quick question about them... will the Japanese and UK cards work with with the NA game player and reader?



Yes. All Amiibo cards and figures work in every region. The only difference between a Japanese card and a NA one is the language + number of names printed on the card. Provided you can identify the villager in the card, you're good to go with the following caveat : EU Sanrio cards are sold as a complete set of 6 per pack, JAP Sanrio cards are sold with 2 blind cards and 1 sticker/seal per pack.

I got my Sanrio set from a Japanese ebay seller, I got a complete set of cards + stickers/seals for around $55AUD about a month ago. Bargain!


----------



## toxapex

Downside of the update: I'm beetle hunting on the island and pressed A to sneak up on a hercules beetle... But I was next to a tree when I pressed A, and so I shook it and scared the lil guy away.... 1 like = 1 prayer


----------



## Nella

toxapex said:


> Downside of the update: I'm beetle hunting on the island and pressed A to sneak up on a hercules beetle... But I was next to a tree when I pressed A, and so I shook it and scared the lil guy away.... 1 like = 1 prayer



Sorry, but I don't understand how is that connected to the update?


----------



## amanda1983

Nella said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand how is that connected to the update?



The WA update introduced the ability to shake trees when holding one-handed tools. The "A" button controls both sneaking (for bug hunting) and shaking trees. Before the WA update, holding a net whilst pressing "A" could not shake a tree... now it can. And it sucks.


----------



## MayorAmz

someone help me!! where do i find my new dream address?


----------



## Loriii

MayorAmz said:


> someone help me!! where do i find my new dream address?



Not sure if I understood the question correctly but try to check your tpc? It should be written there.


----------



## katysu

amanda1983 said:


> The WA update introduced the ability to shake trees when holding one-handed tools. The "A" button controls both sneaking (for bug hunting) and shaking trees. Before the WA update, holding a net whilst pressing "A" could not shake a tree... now it can. And it sucks.



Hadn't noticed this thread before (I know, unobservant doesn't cover it), but just looked at this, the last page and seen what you said about now being able to shake trees - oh I so much agree with this, the number of times I've shaken trees while trying to do something else is now way too many - before I was safe so long as I had net/rod in hand, now, I've lost many perfect fruit from this ... I know, I need to change how I have my trees - at least not to have flowers/tiles around them.
I don't have them totally surrounded, but enough to lose at least one fruit from an accidental shaking.  But as a lot of my trees front paths interspersed with flowers it means a major overhaul.
Most definitely an addition I could do without. The times it is useful are far outweighed by the issues.


----------



## Charcolor

MayorAmz said:


> someone help me!! where do i find my new dream address?



when the game updates, your old dream address is erased. make sure to lay on the couch in the dream suite first. then check your tpc. it should stay there as long as you keep updating the dream and/or the dream keeps getting visitors.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I haven't played since February. Has anything change post-update in regards to villagers moving out? I know it has for villagers you got through amiibo cards, but I'm talking about ones you got that randomly moved in or from another town. 

I'm pretty tempted to changed the date on my 3DS back to February and just slowly TT forward day-by-day so I don't lose anybody.


----------



## Nella

DJStarstryker said:


> I haven't played since February. Has anything change post-update in regards to villagers moving out? I know it has for villagers you got through amiibo cards, but I'm talking about ones you got that randomly moved in or from another town.
> 
> I'm pretty tempted to changed the date on my 3DS back to February and just slowly TT forward day-by-day so I don't lose anybody.


 
it has changed for amiibo card villagers? how so?


----------



## mermaidshelf

DJStarstryker said:


> I haven't played since February. Has anything change post-update in regards to villagers moving out? I know it has for villagers you got through amiibo cards, but I'm talking about ones you got that randomly moved in or from another town.
> 
> I'm pretty tempted to changed the date on my 3DS back to February and just slowly TT forward day-by-day so I don't lose anybody.



I don't think so. If you want to keep your villagers, I'd recommend doing what you said: TTing one day at a time.


----------



## toxapex

DJStarstryker said:


> I haven't played since February. Has anything change post-update in regards to villagers moving out? I know it has for villagers you got through amiibo cards, but I'm talking about ones you got that randomly moved in or from another town.
> 
> I'm pretty tempted to changed the date on my 3DS back to February and just slowly TT forward day-by-day so I don't lose anybody.



Well idk if this was fixed by the update so it may be risky, but there was a trick at some point (that worked for me multiple times) where you could stop someone from moving on any given day, and you could TT from that day however far into the future you wanted without losing anybody. Though I haven't tested this since the update, so I would try to find out if it still works before attempting it.


----------



## Hypno KK

I too need to know if somehing's changed about villagers moving out but because of a different situation!

It's my first time playing in a few months (I was playing HHD more) and also the first time I'm trying to move someone out since the update. I'm using the method I always used to use before but somehow NONE of my villagers have been pinging me to move. I've reintroduced myself to all of them and I've double-checked so that's not the problem. Help?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> I haven't played since February. Has anything change post-update in regards to villagers moving out? I know it has for villagers you got through amiibo cards, but I'm talking about ones you got that randomly moved in or from another town.
> 
> I'm pretty tempted to changed the date on my 3DS back to February and just slowly TT forward day-by-day so I don't lose anybody.



I don't think it's changed in that regard. If you want to be 100% safe without TTing, use a brand new character to see if anyone's moved. If everyone's still there, just quit and load the game normally. That's what I did today to go back to playing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> I haven't played since February. Has anything change post-update in regards to villagers moving out? I know it has for villagers you got through amiibo cards, but I'm talking about ones you got that randomly moved in or from another town.
> 
> I'm pretty tempted to changed the date on my 3DS back to February and just slowly TT forward day-by-day so I don't lose anybody.



I don't think it's changed in that regard. If you want to be 100% safe without TTing, use a brand new character to see if anyone's moved. If everyone's still there, just quit and load the game normally. That's what I did today to go back to playing after a couple of weeks away.


----------



## mermaidshelf

I was under the impression that since the update, villagers won't move on custom paths. I saw a thread where a villager did move on a custom path. They left enough room for the home and the extra door space. Is it just less likely that they'll plot on paths?

Is it also true that the 10th villager can now move out? Can someone who's had this happen confirm? I heard that Amiibo card move-ins are harder to move out. Can someone who's successfully moved one out also confirm that it can happen? What would you say the odds are compared to a normal move-in?

Also, I noticed that my villagers tell me they're moving a lot further away into the future than they normally would. If I can catch them on the first day of when they think about moving, they tell me they're moving in 5 days. However, I noticed now it's more like 8-10 days. Was this part of the Welcome Amiibo update or is it because my friendship level isn't at the max anymore? My friendship level shouldn't have dropped too drastically since I TTed to the last day that I played.  

Sorry for all the questions! I'd really appreciate any insight, even if it's for just some of these questions.


----------



## Cassy loyd

Wow, that is so cool! I want that too and excited about it.


----------



## noctibloom

mermaidshelf said:


> I was under the impression that since the update, villagers won't move on custom paths. I saw a thread where a villager did move on a custom path. They left enough room for the home and the extra door space. Is it just less likely that they'll plot on paths?
> 
> Is it also true that the 10th villager can now move out? Can someone who's had this happen confirm? I heard that Amiibo card move-ins are harder to move out. Can someone who's successfully moved one out also confirm that it can happen? What would you say the odds are compared to a normal move-in?
> 
> Also, I noticed that my villagers tell me they're moving a lot further away into the future than they normally would. If I can catch them on the first day of when they think about moving, they tell me they're moving in 5 days. However, I noticed now it's more like 8-10 days. Was this part of the Welcome Amiibo update or is it because my friendship level isn't at the max anymore? My friendship level shouldn't have dropped too drastically since I TTed to the last day that I played.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! I'd really appreciate any insight, even if it's for just some of these questions.



That may have been my post you saw, I'm not entirely sure. 

In any case, a villager will still move onto a path if a certain "acre" in the game is too crowded. Too many PWPs, other houses, other important buildings, rocks, that sort of thing. So far, I've only had it happen with voided villagers from people who visited me, and villagers scanned through amiibo cards, since they seem to forcefully set a date to move in. If there's no adequate space for them to move in (even if it looks adequate to you, meeting house spacing requirements), they will then pick a random spot, ignoring paths entirely. 

For this reason, I recommend having more than one ideal residential area, and try to arrange them in a way that isn't too crowded by other things, like rocks and PWPs.

I never once successfully moved out an amiibo villager, though I hear that other people have. Some claim you have to have every villager be moved in through an amiibo card for one to finally want to move out, and others say that they only had two villagers scanned in via amiibo, and they still chose to move out. So either I have the worst luck ever, or maybe they actually got that villager from someone ELSE who scanned that villager in?


----------



## John Wick

I have 7 scanned villagers, and 3 normal.
After 5 months only the non scanned in villagers ping to move.

They even do it in order.
I never would have scanned them in had I known I'd be stuck with them forever.

I've grown to detest them.

What a horrible mistake, Nintendo. :-|


----------



## Lazyrs9090

I started playing again today. I've only played a month after the update and then stopped playing.

-The Wi-Fi option in Harvey's camp, were there any special campers that I missed out on?
-Are the Welcome Amiibo cards already out of print? Why can't I find them anywhere at a normal price?


----------



## CrankyNeighbor

How do you get MEOW coupons on your second character? I can't open the card with the missions.


----------



## Garrett

Get your photograph taken.


----------



## Nightmares

Jon_Snow said:


> I have 7 scanned villagers, and 3 normal.
> After 5 months only the non scanned in villagers ping to move.
> 
> They even do it in order.
> I never would have scanned them in had I known I'd be stuck with them forever.
> 
> I've grown to detest them.
> 
> What a horrible mistake, Nintendo. :-|



My amiibo villager asked to move out after a week lmao


----------



## John Wick

I'm talking about scanned in villagers like Wolfgang. Not these new villagers.

Today, as I predicted, Eunice pinged to move. Only my 3 non scanned villagers ping. In order, for FIVE MONTHS!

I can't stand being around them anymore. Knowing they're here FOREVER. 

I HATE them!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Jon_Snow said:


> I'm talking about scanned in villagers like Wolfgang. Not these new villagers.
> 
> Today, as I predicted, Eunice pinged to move. Only my 3 non scanned villagers ping. In order, for FIVE MONTHS!
> 
> I can't stand being around them anymore. Knowing they're here FOREVER.
> 
> I HATE them!



Have you considered letting one of your 3 normal ones move out? After they actually leave, there's a chance one of the amiibos will ping.
People sell villagers scanned with cards here all the time, and they're all scanned in and ping to move, otherwise it'd be impossible to sell them. So maybe the thing is you need to get someone out before. Or maybe scan 3 more and with an all amiibo village you'll get pings normally.

Good luck!


----------



## John Wick

No. I won't risk only having 2 normal and 7 amiibo scans.
I want the 3 that keep pinging to move.

WHY did Nintendo do this?
Force us to be stuck forever like this!


----------



## mermaidshelf

I don't really like the look of the Meow coupon machine. It's bright orange and sticks out like a sore thumb. I wish we could change how it looked or move it elsewhere.


----------



## John Wick

I like the coupon machine. I wish we could get one as an item like the ABD. ^_^


----------



## CrankyNeighbor

I have conflicting feelings about the update. I mean, I love most of the new items that come with it but I hate how they are 'exclusive (if you don't trade for them) for people that put a lot real time money into the game, with buying the cards and sometimes a NFC reader et cetra.


----------



## katielizzabeth

I really love being able to scan in villager amiibos, but I wish Nintendo wouldn't have issued such a limited supply of them! Not to mention not even releasing the Sanrio cards in the US. Stores here don't even stock the regular amiibo cards anymore, and especially not the welcome amiibos RV cards. Around the time of the release I was busy with my classes, so I couldn't keep up with what was happening. It seems like every time I leave AC alone for a bit Nintendo decides to update or release new things...


----------



## splendidsplendoras

It's true, I can't find anywhere that sells the amiibo cards anymore. Which really sucks because for a while I was collecting series one of the cards and then I got busy, then next thing I know it's already series two or three and I can't find anymore series one cards.

Ebay has been a lifesaver, but I'm sad I missed out on some of the other special amiibo cards, like the RV ones or the special Sanrio cards. Because now those are more expensive then the regular amiibo cards if you go looking for them on Ebay.


----------



## 50m4ra

Anyone else notice days starting earlyer ( from tt ) because i want my scaned rocket ( for team arrow in starcity of course! ) To be in a good spot from resets but.. i set the time to 5:59 and of course she moves in and picks a HORRIBLE  spot. same thing happened with construction of campsite set time to 5:30 its now bulid and i cant campcycle for any of my other villys ( felicity superheroes etc ) should i set the time way earlyer  then normal like 4:59?


----------



## Chelinka

Hey so the gossip stone told me that once you collect all the balloon items, you can get other items out of the balloons as well. Is it enough just to have them in your catalog?


----------



## WeiMoote

Chelinka said:


> Hey so the gossip stone told me that once you collect all the balloon items, you can get other items out of the balloons as well. Is it enough just to have them in your catalog?



I assume so. I think you gotta collect them all first.


----------



## Feraligator

I wish there was an option to give a villager something for free when they ask for a trade or to pay money. I would prefer villagers to take something for free (and maybe increase our friendship level) than to pay me for it.


----------



## gldawn

katielizzabeth said:


> I really love being able to scan in villager amiibos, but I wish Nintendo wouldn't have issued such a limited supply of them! Not to mention not even releasing the Sanrio cards in the US. Stores here don't even stock the regular amiibo cards anymore, and especially not the welcome amiibos RV cards. Around the time of the release I was busy with my classes, so I couldn't keep up with what was happening. It seems like every time I leave AC alone for a bit Nintendo decides to update or release new things...



I was pretty sad to realize this when I bought card reader a couple of weeks ago. I hadn't played in a year and what I had read about the update didn't really excite me, but I when I saw that there was new furniture I decided to pick it back up. Now it's a mad scramble to track down the cards.


----------



## Pancake225

JezDayy said:


> I wish there was an option to give a villager something for free when they ask for a trade or to pay money. I would prefer villagers to take something for free (and maybe increase our friendship level) than to pay me for it.



ITA!! This would be so helpful! I am  all for this.


----------



## jaffarhona13

Hello hello! I'm unsure if anyone else has asked this because this search thread option doesn't load for me and I'm new to this site, but is it true that after the update villagers no longer just move out randomly, they have to PING you first? Like for example if I stop playing for a couple of months no one will have moved out because ive not been playing for them to ping and ask me? Thank uuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ToTok

jaffarhona13 said:


> Hello hello! I'm unsure if anyone else has asked this because this search thread option doesn't load for me and I'm new to this site, but is it true that after the update villagers no longer just move out randomly, they have to PING you first? Like for example if I stop playing for a couple of months no one will have moved out because ive not been playing for them to ping and ask me? Thank uuuuuuuuuu



Unless I'm deeply mistaken, I also heard myself that villagers have to ping you first before they leave. So you might be safe just leaving the village as it is.

Now if an experienced player wants to confirm this, go ahead


----------



## HHoney

Here's how it works when you've been gone awhile (any time longer than a week or so - could even be as long as years)

Isabelle will say you've been gone awhile. You'll walk out of your house, yawning.

At first, NO ONE WILL PING YOU. You have to go and talk to everyone outside their houses.

ONE OF THEM HAS THE PING - One of the villagers outside will want to move away. Talk to everyone, they will cry how much they miss you. Now go and hide for a few minutes - like the diving for PWP pings. 

Come back on land and walk around. 99% of the time the person with the move out ping will ping you. 

If you want them to move don't even bother talking to them. Talk to everyone else. Most likely someone will tell you that the other villager is moving. They will most likely be in boxes in 10 days. TT day by day to make sure.

Is it someone you want to stay that is pinging? Talk to them. Deny them moving out.

You can no travel to whatever time you want - backwards or forwards without people moving out as long as you denied the ping.

Hope this helps you


----------



## Pixori

I'm sorry for being a noob but I recently saw some sanrio villagers that I'd love and I was wondering if the English version of the game CAN download the villager if they buy the card? ; v ; Or is it not possible and are they region-locked?


----------



## 5cm/s

Mayor Aimi said:


> I'm sorry for being a noob but I recently saw some sanrio villagers that I'd love and I was wondering if the English version of the game CAN download the villager if they buy the card? ; v ; Or is it not possible and are they region-locked?



yes, any version of the game can scan in the sanrio villagers! the only snag is that you can only adopt them if you scanned in the card yourself. so if you had a sanrio amiibo card, and scanned it in, their rv would appear, and you could invite them to live in your town. say if i wanted to adopt that sanrio character, but didn't have the card, i wouldn't be able to adopt them from your town.

but yes, you're totally able to adopt them if you buy / have the card yourself!

hope that helped!


----------



## Pixori

5cm/s said:


> yes, any version of the game can scan in the sanrio villagers! the only snag is that you can only adopt them if you scanned in the card yourself. so if you had a sanrio amiibo card, and scanned it in, their rv would appear, and you could invite them to live in your town. say if i wanted to adopt that sanrio character, but didn't have the card, i wouldn't be able to adopt them from your town.
> 
> but yes, you're totally able to adopt them if you buy / have the card yourself!
> 
> hope that helped!



This helped big time, I'm so excited!! Thank you so so much! I fell in love with ?toile and I just know I absolutely NEED her. My gf just ordered me the card and now I have a reason to get back into ACNL. 
Ahh and from what I understand, you can reuse the card right? Like if she somehow accidentally leaves me, I can always get her back if I village cycle or something? Or have things changed?
I'm so sorry for the questions, I just haven't kept up with anything and only learned of new villagers being added today LOL;;;


----------



## 5cm/s

Mayor Aimi said:


> This helped big time, I'm so excited!! Thank you so so much! I fell in love with ?toile and I just know I absolutely NEED her. My gf just ordered me the card and now I have a reason to get back into ACNL.
> Ahh and from what I understand, you can reuse the card right? Like if she somehow accidentally leaves me, I can always get her back if I village cycle or something? Or have things changed?
> I'm so sorry for the questions, I just haven't kept up with anything and only learned of new villagers being added today LOL;;;



yes, you can reuse the card all you want! but if you have her living in your town, you can't call her rv up (because, ofc, she can't be in two places at once!). buuut if she ever does leave town, you can scan in her amiibo again and ask her to move in all over again- you don't ever need to cycle with amiibo cards! the minute you scan them in, they can move in, regardless of if they just moved out and you haven't cycled through 16 villagers! 

and no worries about the questions! the update was a big one, so it can get super confusing :')


----------



## Pancake225

Quick question :
If I invite an amiibo villager to REPLACE a normal villager
Does the amiibo plot his/her house in the same spot or do he/she live somewhere else?


----------



## KnightsSorrow

The new villager plots their house in a random spot. They can plot in the same plot as the evicted villager, but that's only happened to me once. Though my town wasn't littered with paths and PWPs, so there was plenty of room for them for new plots.


----------



## Pixori

5cm/s said:


> yes, you can reuse the card all you want! but if you have her living in your town, you can't call her rv up (because, ofc, she can't be in two places at once!). buuut if she ever does leave town, you can scan in her amiibo again and ask her to move in all over again- you don't ever need to cycle with amiibo cards! the minute you scan them in, they can move in, regardless of if they just moved out and you haven't cycled through 16 villagers!
> 
> and no worries about the questions! the update was a big one, so it can get super confusing :')


Oh wow, that's so awesome of them to do!
That's so amazing omg > v < I just discovered that a while back, my friend handed me a bunch of cards saying ' I think you'd really like these' and at the time i took them and tossed them aside. Checking just moments ago, I have four out of five of the sanrio cards... Of course the one that I want wouldn't be in the bunch but I'm just so excited to have reason to play

Thank you again, soso much for being so kind. ; v ; I appreciate your patience!!


----------



## KnightsSorrow

Mayor Aimi said:


> Oh wow, that's so awesome of them to do!
> That's so amazing omg > v < I just discovered that a while back, my friend handed me a bunch of cards saying ' I think you'd really like these' and at the time i took them and tossed them aside. Checking just moments ago, I have four out of five of the sanrio cards... Of course the one that I want wouldn't be in the bunch but I'm just so excited to have reason to play
> 
> Thank you again, soso much for being so kind. ; v ; I appreciate your patience!!



There should actually be 6 Sanrio cards. Either way, that's four villagers that you can move into your town whenever you want. Plus, even if you don't like their look or purchasable items from their RV, it's worth scanning one each day for the 5 mew coupons you get for using Wisp.


----------



## Pixori

KnightsSorrow said:


> There should actually be 6 Sanrio cards. Either way, that's four villagers that you can move into your town whenever you want. Plus, even if you don't like their look or purchasable items from their RV, it's worth scanning one each day for the 5 mew coupons you get for using Wisp.



I see! Well I have four of them! I wonder if they're somewhere in this junkyard of a room hahaha;;;
But that's amazing! Thank you so much! I'm about to load up my game and see what I can do now, hahaha > v <
I missed out on so much


----------



## KnightsSorrow

There's nothing that you need to thank me for. As mentioned by 5cm/s, the Welcome Amiibo update was a big one, and there's fine details that some players aren't fully aware of. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask away.


----------



## Pixori

I don't know if I've been misinformed or something but I just read something concerning online?
I don't want to sound silly but...
Is it true that if I have the Japan version of the sanrio cards, the characters will only speak in Japanese? T__T;;;


----------



## KnightsSorrow

Mayor Aimi said:


> I don't know if I've been misinformed or something but I just read something concerning online?
> I don't want to sound silly but...
> Is it true that if I have the Japan version of the sanrio cards, the characters will only speak in Japanese? T__T;;;



I doubt that's the case, as that would require having two versions of identical characters into the game, which would be a cause of rather redundant and specific coding. I believe that any amiibo card, or figure for that matter, are not region locked and has the same game information encoded onto it... only the physical packaging (or text for cards) is different. The rumour about the Sanrio cards having Japanese text in game, is probably due to the rarity of the non-Japanese cards, and therefore most screenshots are from a Japanese copy of the game.


----------



## Pixori

KnightsSorrow said:


> I doubt that's the case, as that would require having two versions of identical characters into the game, which would be a cause of rather redundant and specific coding. I believe that any amiibo card, or figure for that matter, are not region locked and has the same game information encoded onto it... only the physical packaging (or text for cards) is different. The rumour about the Sanrio cards having Japanese text in game, is probably due to the rarity of the non-Japanese cards, and therefore most screenshots are from a Japanese copy of the game.



Ohhh okay,thank goodness! You've been so sweet and fast about replying to my questions! I really do appreciate it! I got scared but what you say makes a lot of sense and eases my mind. ; v ; Thank you so much!!! <33


----------



## KnightsSorrow

Pffft, it's nothing you need to thank me for. As I said before, there's details with the update that people are still unsure of, due to miscommunication and speculation from the community, due to how rare some things are (like the Sanrio cards). The whole point of a community, online or otherwise, is to provide support and education to each other. I'm just glad that I could have helped eased your concerns.


----------



## tui

will the welcome amiibo cards ever restock anywhere? i can't seem to buy any of the packs anymore for a reasonable price, even single cards go for stupidly high prices on ebay :/ i don't know why more haven't been made or if they ever will?


----------



## 5cm/s

tui said:


> will the welcome amiibo cards ever restock anywhere? i can't seem to buy any of the packs anymore for a reasonable price, even single cards go for stupidly high prices on ebay :/ i don't know why more haven't been made or if they ever will?



pretty sure nintendo stopped producing the wa series, which sucks because they're in such high demand!! it's awful- if you want to collect them, ebay sellers have the prices jacked waaaay up like you said, and unless you want to spend a fortune on them, you can't buy them.


----------



## tui

5cm/s said:


> pretty sure nintendo stopped producing the wa series, which sucks because they're in such high demand!! it's awful- if you want to collect them, ebay sellers have the prices jacked waaaay up like you said, and unless you want to spend a fortune on them, you can't buy them.



wow that's utterly rubbish >: i suppose i can easily collect the furniture from the rvs + neighbours by buying/trading them here, but it's sad i have to miss out on actually having the RVs. (also, it means i can't get the sanrio characters)

like really nintendo? it doesn't make any sense to produce a finite amount of something for what... 6 months?


----------



## KnightsSorrow

tui said:


> wow that's utterly rubbish >: i suppose i can easily collect the furniture from the rvs + neighbours by buying/trading them here, but it's sad i have to miss out on actually having the RVs. (also, it means i can't get the sanrio characters)
> 
> like really nintendo? it doesn't make any sense to produce a finite amount of something for what... 6 months?



It really is annoying, considering how hard it is to finish sets if you're a collector. More so given how much sellers on eBay have jacked up their prices on individual cards. I think I've seen the set of 6 Sanrio cards go for over $100.


----------



## tui

KnightsSorrow said:


> It really is annoying, considering how hard it is to finish sets if you're a collector. More so given how much sellers on eBay have jacked up their prices on individual cards. I think I've seen the set of 6 Sanrio cards go for over $100.



i've shot the customer support an email asking if the cards will ever be back in stock, so i'm waiting to hear from that. i've seen a lot of prices like that for he pack - i think currently the cheapest is ?40!

i think i might try and hunt down individual cards for the normal WA cards - currently looking at an auction for Maddie which ends tomorrow, but the card + postage is already at ?4, which obviously isn't cheap. an alternative i've found are auctions like this, where you don't get the card, but will be able to get the RVs/villagers, so if the email I get back from nintendo says they're not producing anymore, i'm going to buy a bunch of those and make my own cards haha


----------



## KnightsSorrow

If you're after to collect the full set of cards, ordering a display box of packets is an option. For WA series, the 20 or so packets will get you along the cards (and a lot of doubles). For series 1-4, you'll probably be only missing 2-3 cards, and will mostly only have doubles of the special characters.


----------



## tui

KnightsSorrow said:


> If you're after to collect the full set of cards, ordering a display box of packets is an option. For WA series, the 20 or so packets will get you along the cards (and a lot of doubles). For series 1-4, you'll probably be only missing 2-3 cards, and will mostly only have doubles of the special characters.



if i had a spare ?200 i probably would, it seems like it could potentially be profitable with the prices the individual cards sell for! i just scooped up dobie and maddie for ?3.50 each off ebay (free postage so ?7 total) which i don't think is half bad. psa to british folks, the same guy put up the whole WA set (minus sanrio) priced ?3.50 (minus vivian and tasha which are ?10 for some reason) so if anyone's looking to scoop the cards up, it's the best price i've seen so far tbh


----------



## KnightsSorrow

tui said:


> if i had a spare ?200 i probably would, it seems like it could potentially be profitable with the prices the individual cards sell for! i just scooped up dobie and maddie for ?3.50 each off ebay (free postage so ?7 total) which i don't think is half bad. psa to british folks, the same guy put up the whole WA set (minus sanrio) priced ?3.50 (minus vivian and tasha which are ?10 for some reason) so if anyone's looking to scoop the cards up, it's the best price i've seen so far tbh



If he's selling any of the EU style card for series 1, could you let me know? It's the set I'm missing the most cards from.


----------



## 50m4ra

Pancake225 said:


> Quick question :
> If I invite an amiibo villager to REPLACE a normal villager
> Does the amiibo plot his/her house in the same spot or do he/she live somewhere else?



It follows the same plot rules as everyonr else


----------



## 5cm/s

50m4ra said:


> It follows the same plot rules as everyonr else



i agree, but i do think the villager has a _slight_ preference to plot in the vacated spot. ofc, it's all up for debate, though, because we never reeeally know how the game's plotting mechanic works...


----------



## tui

KnightsSorrow said:


> If he's selling any of the EU style card for series 1, could you let me know? It's the set I'm missing the most cards from.



i didn't know there were different style cards for each region but he does have some listings up from older sets - here's the seller !


----------



## Hasani

I wish they can add more feature besides this characters, like cook, and use those fish or fruits to make good meals, or to make some medicine, in case your villagers are sick. So in a way, what you plant in your garden had some other use besides selling it to shops.


----------



## KnightsSorrow

tui said:


> i didn't know there were different style cards for each region but he does have some listings up from older sets - here's the seller !



There's two different style of cards with English text. The EU style has 5 different names on the cards (English, French, German, Italian and Spanish off memory), while the US style only has 3 names (English, French and Spanish).

Australia uses EU style, and I'm just particular that I want all of my cards in the same style for aesthetics. Thank you for the link... I'll check it out later!


----------



## Vonny

Probably old news but I'm a returning player and just discovered we can finally put stuff on the cabana dresser


----------



## Cheremtasy

Does anyone know where to buy Amiibo cards? Just the normal ones, not the WA ones.. I'm pretty sure those are impossible for me to get haha.


----------



## KnightsSorrow

Botari1999 said:


> Does anyone know where to buy Amiibo cards? Just the normal ones, not the WA ones.. I'm pretty sure those are impossible for me to get haha.



Some stores might still have small quantities, but eBay would probably be your best bet.


----------



## Cheremtasy

KnightsSorrow said:


> Some stores might still have small quantities, but eBay would probably be your best bet.



Yeah I've never shopped on eBay before though, I'm mostly trying to find stores where I can go to in hopes that I'll find some. Why the heck did Nintendo have to make these things so scarce,,


----------



## Vonny

They're sold for MSRP here https://store.nintendo.com/ng3/browse/subcategory.jsp?categoryId=cat570934

Stay away from eBay it's full of scalpers :v I sunk so much money on amiibo cards there..


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Botari1999 said:


> Does anyone know where to buy Amiibo cards? Just the normal ones, not the WA ones.. I'm pretty sure those are impossible for me to get haha.



Really?! For me, the regular cards are *everywhere* but the welcome amiibo ones *dont even exist!* Consider yourself lucky if you can easily get welcome amiibo cards!
I'd say get them from the Nintendo site because it's more safe if it's from Nintendo....otherwise I get mine from Toys R Us or BestBuy.


----------



## Cheremtasy

~Unicorn~ said:


> Really?! For me, the regular cards are *everywhere* but the welcome amiibo ones *dont even exist!* Consider yourself lucky if you can easily get welcome amiibo cards!
> I'd say get them from the Nintendo site because it's more safe if it's from Nintendo....otherwise I get mine from Toys R Us or BestBuy.



Really? Even the regular cards seem to scarce around here,, haha. And thanks! The stores that came to mind for me were EB Games, Toys R Us and Best Buy, but other than that I'm kind of at a loss l-lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vonny said:


> They're sold for MSRP here https://store.nintendo.com/ng3/browse/subcategory.jsp?categoryId=cat570934
> 
> Stay away from eBay it's full of scalpers :v I sunk so much money on amiibo cards there..



Yeah aha I know :') 
Thank you for the link!


----------



## KnightsSorrow

I've personally bought a box each of series 2, 3, 4 and WA from eBay, without any issues. Though I bought them from places that advertised having brick and mortar stores (just no where near me), and  had a long history of reviews. The price per pack for a box works out to be cheaper, and in the long run, you only get a few doubles of villagers. Plus you do have buyer protection and rights with eBay, especially if you're using PayPal.


----------



## meo

Question...I saw someone talking about trading fish to complete their catalogs with a friend.
I know in the original version, you couldn't do that...so, did this change in the update? I assumed you still couldn't trade fish or donate to someone's museum? I know you can put them in storage now..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Question...I saw someone talking about trading fish to complete their catalogs with a friend.
I know in the original version, you couldn't do that...so, did this change in the update? I assumed you still couldn't trade fish or donate to someone's museum? I know you can put them in storage now..


----------



## Lanstar

melsi said:


> Question...I saw someone talking about trading fish to complete their catalogs with a friend.
> I know in the original version, you couldn't do that...so, did this change in the update? I assumed you still couldn't trade fish or donate to someone's museum? I know you can put them in storage now..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Question...I saw someone talking about trading fish to complete their catalogs with a friend.
> I know in the original version, you couldn't do that...so, did this change in the update? I assumed you still couldn't trade fish or donate to someone's museum? I know you can put them in storage now..



Sad to say, but fish still cannot be traded between people. However, you can go to other towns that are in different seasons, do fishing for the ones you are missing, and come back to your own town to donate them.


----------



## HHoney

melsi said:


> Question...I saw someone talking about trading fish to complete their catalogs with a friend.
> I know in the original version, you couldn't do that...so, did this change in the update? I assumed you still couldn't trade fish or donate to someone's museum? I know you can put them in storage now..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Question...I saw someone talking about trading fish to complete their catalogs with a friend.
> I know in the original version, you couldn't do that...so, did this change in the update? I assumed you still couldn't trade fish or donate to someone's museum? I know you can put them in storage now..



From what I have seen there are people who have found a way to hack bugs and fish and place them as items on the ground. People pick up the items - and I think it shows up in someone?s inventory but they can not donate these bugs and fish into the museum - it either crashes your game or Blathers doesn?t recognize them. 

I have no personal experience with this but wanted to help answer your question.


----------



## Mistymayz

Iv eseen the hacked bugs, they dont crash the game. once you pick it up you cant do anything with it but donate it kinda odd lol


----------



## Alienfish

Dunno if people post here, but does someone have 100% confirmation regular amiibo card villagers can't move out unless you boot them, or if your town needs to be 100% any amiibo/card villagers for it to happen. Tried googling around but must say it was very dumb for em to do that but yeah moneys....


----------



## SpookyMemes

Sheila said:


> Dunno if people post here, but does someone have 100% confirmation regular amiibo card villagers can't move out unless you boot them, or if your town needs to be 100% any amiibo/card villagers for it to happen. Tried googling around but must say it was very dumb for em to do that but yeah moneys....



They can move out, but it will take them a very long time (I think I heard somewhere it took 9 months for an Amiibo card villager to move out lol). I guess the game sees it as "oh you scanned them in so we'll just assume you really want that villager XD!" 

If you want an Amiibo villager gone fast, just scan in another Amiibo villager and ask Wisp to kick them out, they'll be in boxes on the same day


----------



## Alienfish

SpookyMemes said:


> They can move out, but it will take them a very long time (I think I heard somewhere it took 9 months for an Amiibo card villager to move out lol). I guess the game sees it as "oh you scanned them in so we'll just assume you really want that villager XD!"
> 
> If you want an Amiibo villager gone fast, just scan in another Amiibo villager and ask Wisp to kick them out, they'll be in boxes on the same day



Yeah, I know you can force boot them with other cards and amiibos, but yeah mostly if they can ping like normally. And yeah I'd probably take in more amiibos if I had better snooty and some other personalities I need for pwps lol.

But thanks, not surprised they are being jerks like that though, shouldn't be difference cause most of the times you just move em in to kick whatever so.. eh thanks.


----------



## ShadowDire

So, are amiibo cards only usable once?


----------



## Requity

ShadowDire said:


> So, are amiibo cards only usable once?


Nope! You can use them as many times as you like.


----------



## LunarMako

With the new amiibo cards it is so easy to bring in a new villager and kick an old one out. Which I love. But does anyone know if you still need to cycle out a certain amount of villagers to get an old one back? Like If I kicked Curly out, but wanted him back later using the amiibo card, do I still have to wait until I cycle out enough villagers?


----------



## Alienfish

LunarMako said:


> With the new amiibo cards it is so easy to bring in a new villager and kick an old one out. Which I love. But does anyone know if you still need to cycle out a certain amount of villagers to get an old one back? Like If I kicked Curly out, but wanted him back later using the amiibo card, do I still have to wait until I cycle out enough villagers?



Nah I think cards skip that process actually so you should be able to move him in when you want.


----------

